# What annoyed you today?



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 28, 2005)

Basically the opposite of the other thread.  


My arm hurts


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

My ankle hurts.


----------



## dysonsphere (Dec 28, 2005)

my brain hurts


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 28, 2005)

my left shoe was a little snug


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

Where do I start???

First off, the 10 moronic idiots that decided to drive 70 mph in the fast lane on Interstate 10... Its called the passing lane for a reason goddammit...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 28, 2005)

I've given up using the passing lane and drive in the far right because here it is faster as everybody who thinks they are fast are in the left


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

Unfortunatly, most of the stretch of I-10 I was driving was 2 lanes, with too goddamn many tractor trailers driving at 70 mph also...

Thank God I dont carry RPG's with me, there would have been mass carnage on the highway today... News at 11:00...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Where do I start???
> 
> First off, the 10 moronic idiots that decided to drive 70 mph in the fast lane on Interstate 10... Its called the passing lane for a reason goddammit...



I get that on I25 between Denver and Colorado Springs. - trucks trying to pass other trucks going uphill, doing 45 as they cut you off.

Today got a great "kill" - this truck attempted to change lanes in front of me - blew the horn and flashed my lights - it must of startled him as he quickly maneuvered back into the right lane - he started flailing his arms from his open window - I made eye to eye contact with him, flipping him off and carefully sounding off the expletive clear enough so minimal lip reading was required....

That felt good!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

I figure if I drive on enough morons rear bumpers, they'll get the hint and vacate my precious left lane...

And to prove the point "Judge a Book by its Cover", all of these idiots who blindly travel through lifes roadways, look exactly as u would figure them to look....

Ignorant..


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2005)

pbfoot said:


> I've given up using the passing lane and drive in the far right because here it is faster as everybody who thinks they are fast are in the left


Then of course you get stuck behind two slowpokes, one doing 70 (km/h), the other doing about 70 1/2, and it's a drag race.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2005)

Yep!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

Ill do u one better...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## pbfoot (Dec 28, 2005)

I usually drive on a 3 lane highway so the rights always faster because the fat lady driving the Volvo following one just like her talking on the phone is invariably in the fast lane for you guys in europe on a multilane highway in north america you can pass on the right


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

ummm, the charts i used for the best bomber thread only had figures for 20,000ft not 12,000


----------



## plan_D (Dec 29, 2005)

Nothing has annoyed me , I've only been up three hours.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2005)

Parents trying to get me to do things, and annoying little brothers.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

dad said it's too icy to take the trailer up to the field.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2005)

Having to get up and dig my Jeep out from under the snow.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

Too snowy to play cricket, Headache, too much coursework to do...


----------



## JCS (Dec 29, 2005)

Waking up to a dark, gloomy, rainy, over all sh!tty day when I was planning to go out train watching and maybe a bike ride later....


----------



## plan_D (Dec 30, 2005)

Nothin' - 'cos all I was planning on doing later on is go to work.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2005)

Finding out My Dads friends and their children are coming over to dinner. Time to strip my bedroom of anything offensive - which is wuite a lot, and its gonna take forever. Also I have to entertain them whils their folks have dinner. Joy!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

What do you mean "anything offensive"?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a lot of posters with fuck written on them and stuff....Dont think their parents would be happy if they told them to "Shut the fuck up"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

S'pose.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2005)

It's raining.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

worried about a friend, didn't realise you can't raise the hydraulics on one of our tractors with the clutch down.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

My wife using one of the last 2 hotdog buns to make a sandwich rather than using sandwich bread, so that when I tried to make 2 hotdogs after changing the oil in my Jeep today, I only had one bun!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

considder yourself lucky, we don't even have any hot dogs


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

When a shop assistant is behaving like SHE'S DOING SOME SERVICE TO ME WHEN SHE SELLS ME STUFF................ I hate those people who're still mind-locked in Communism!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> considder yourself lucky, we don't even have any hot dogs



Well the one that I had with a bun was great. It had rellish, mayonaise, mustard, ketchup, and onions on it. Damn it was good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

don't rub it in, i'm bloody starving, due to our lack of sausages all i've had all evening is a few pringles


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well the one that I had with a bun was great. It had rellish, mayonaise, mustard, ketchup, and onions on it. Damn it was good.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Lets see there is some other stuff annoying me though right now. There are a bunch of kids out in the steat shooting bottle rockets pretty close to my place. It annoys me, wait till tomorrow and stop shooting them in the vicinity of my place. I am about to get my paintball gun out and shoot them a couple of times.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

I wish I had a paintball gun. I'd use it, too.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Ive got a Automag Level 7A upgraded to Level 10. Damn good gun, I love it.


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2005)

nah use your heli min-gun on them............

hey wait this is a whiner thread, you guys owe my $ 5.00 a pop !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

I have another thing that has really annoyed me today:

Syscoms constant rambling about simulations.


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2005)

like I said :

Use your heli mini gun


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

LOL I just might have to!  The fact that we dont have mini guns would probably make it hard though.


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2005)

oh, ok then............ how about quick fire 20mm's ? 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Nope all we have are M-60D's.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2005)

This stupid McDonalds counter person today proved to me that McDonalds will hire ANYONE... Meatball Extroidinaire Class I...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Tell me about it. Sometimes I just want to grab them through the drive through window and pummel them.


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2005)

Adler no rocket launchers ? ah man I am getting depressed.........

Mckie D's, ah cancer on a napkin. Serve it up mate


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> This stupid McDonalds counter person today proved to me that McDonalds will hire ANYONE... Meatball Extroidinaire Class I...


Yeah, no sh*t.


"Do you want a straw?"

Nah, let me suck it right through the lid. 
Yes, I want a f*cking straw!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 31, 2005)

Hmmm what annoyed me? 


This f*cking Picture!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2005)

the girl i was talking to over the webcam refused to stand up because she wasn't wearing a bra


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

Hahah , lanc. 

This f*ckin' cock sucker at work (about 2am this mornin') trying to tell me what to do, when he didn't have a f*ckin' clue. He came so close to having his head rammed up his own arse.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2005)

> He came so close to having his head rammed up his own arse.


But then u'd have several problems to deal with pD:

1) U would probably lose ur job...
2) The police might be called in on the assault and battery...
3) It gets rather messy when ramming heads up asses.... Blood and shit and fleshy globs of meat flying everywhere...

You might actually get some on ur clothes, and hussars can tell ya just how hard it is to get shit stains out of clothing...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 31, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> This stupid McDonalds counter person today proved to me that McDonalds will hire ANYONE... Meatball Extroidinaire Class I...



Seems like cretins are everywhere in the shopping...... Today I've been to TESCO, so I enjoyed them very much........ I hate when shop assistants are being whether unpolite, inchary or rude...... You can still see it around here.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2005)

Erich said:


> Adler no rocket launchers ? ah man I am getting depressed.........
> 
> Mckie D's, ah cancer on a napkin. Serve it up mate



Nope sure dont, we are just an air assault unit. We have 2 M-60D machine guns and we pack the back of our birds full of grunts and insert them them into the LZ's, and get out as quick as possible. Every Air Assualt we have done though, we had Apache escorts with us. We let them do the real dirty work. 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)

8)

The skiing today wasn't great.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

I actually took the first two into consideration, les, that's why I didn't execute him.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

Having to get out of bed with a hangover.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2006)

Getting up at half 11, feeling tired for the rest of the day, then coming home and sleeping more. Why does more sleep make you more tired


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

Lets see today what annoyed me. Hmmm, I dont know I did not do anything and it was quite relaxing.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 2, 2006)

If you don't get enough sleep it makes you more tired, CC. And nothin' annoyed me.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 3, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> > He came so close to having his head rammed up his own arse.
> 
> 
> But then u'd have several problems to deal with pD:
> ...




The shit itself is not the problem its the smell that is hard to get rid of


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

plan_D said:


> If you don't get enough sleep it makes you more tired, CC. And nothin' annoyed me.



But I sleep like the preverbial baby... Which is a phrase Ive never understood cos from my experience babies dont sleep all that well 

Ummm having nothing to be annoyed about has annoyed me today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

Well I have to go back to uni for exams so the exams bit is annoying me...


----------



## Erich (Jan 4, 2006)

the news media covering the terrible tragedy in the southern USA - mining accident. first reported last night before I headed off to Zzzzzzzzzzzz land that the miners exccept for one were alive and then waking up that they were all dead except that one is almost comatose. No confirmation that anyone had seen the miners upright walking or laying down exhausted or even passed away, just a rumor that they found 1 miner and then it flew right up into the govenors mouth, and then the media in all their warped glory started to make news instead of reporting it.............fools 

all I can say is I hope this wakes up the media that they need to get with it and get confirmation before they report something like this whether good or bad. They are all B.S.ers anyway and it hasn't changed since Nam.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

i had to use the stick to mark the sheep insted of the spray, that's annoying..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

*Smirk* Cant wait for the comment from les on this one. 

Ummmm my friend got the phone that I want for christmas. Id get one but I need the money for car


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

i know, i tried to not walk into anything too much...........


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

sharon has bleeding to brain...... that looks very bad for israel.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2006)

> i had to use the stick to mark the sheep insted of the spray


I understand u gotta mark them 1st, 2nd, 3rd for the loving, but man, usin a stick???? I didnt know there were sadistic sheep in England, just lonely ones...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

i thought you'd be able to come up with something better than that


----------



## Pisis (Jan 6, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> > i had to use the stick to mark the sheep insted of the spray
> 
> 
> I understand u gotta mark them 1st, 2nd, 3rd for the loving, but man, usin a stick???? I didnt know there were sadistic sheep in England, just lonely ones...



ROFL!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

dude it wasn't that funny


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2006)

It was pretty good, but Im better when they just roll off the finger tips...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 6, 2006)

http://www.ljplus.ru/img/f/i/fin4/vah.swf


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Ummmmm im annoyed at myself for making excuses and convincing myself that I dont need to do coursework, when really I do


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

i'm annoyed at the fact i twisted my ankle when i slipped on a rock checking on the sheep, no jokes please les, or anyone else


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

I am not going to make a joke, what you just said says eneogh!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah you dont need a joke for that one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

my hands still smell of engine oil


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

I dont wanna know what you were lubricating


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

Especially with the comment he made.


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2006)

Pisis :

Sadly I think Sharon is a goner,even if he regains consciousness and can see and talk he will never be able to hold the position again. the peace process is at a standstill and probably will be for some time although the Palestinians don;t give a rats ass what happens as they want Israel blown off the face of the map.

what gets me today is trying to log onto this site as it seems incredibly slow today. hackers again ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

No idea...it has been slow for me too though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

It has been impossible to log onto the site. It has been doing this to me actually for the last few days.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jan 9, 2006)

erm... having to clean up wihle the computer is logged in, thus wasting valuble time instead of, erm, wasting valuable time...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

first day back at school. Now I like school but I could do without getting up early.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2006)

i missed a few shots playing football


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

coukldn't be that much deal, or are you a nerver yourself?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

Lets see what annoyed me PC trying to control how I run my aircraft at work. They need to stay in there office and wait for me to ask them for help not vise versa.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2006)

maths then french..........


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

that i wanna play football with my friends but i had another duties.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2006)

Got a paper cut cutting cardboard...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

Too much farts......


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2006)

My old ass dogs' rotten ass breath.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2006)

using too much moisturiser.........

i proberly better explain this one  my doctor prescribed me some special cream for for skin as i've got some Exsthma (sp?) realted skin problem..........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 14, 2006)

Waking up to have to put up with my dad bein' wasted - so I'm gettin' wasted to join him.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

Hussars!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2006)

Me Too...


----------



## Erich (Jan 14, 2006)

oooooooooooooh such negativity here ! and mass paranoia besides

still raining here, over 25 inchs in three weeks time.... whatever


----------



## plan_D (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm in no way negative toward my fellow human beings. Nor am I negative at the moment in any way, shape or form. I'm a nice child with a lot of love to hand out to the masses. 


Adler, feel free to step in with the alarm...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 15, 2006)

Bit bloody tired...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

plan_D said:


> I'm in no way negative toward my fellow human beings. Nor am I negative at the moment in any way, shape or form. I'm a nice child with a lot of love to hand out to the masses.
> 
> 
> Adler, feel free to step in with the alarm...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

several painful spots on my neck


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 16, 2006)

My shitty haircut...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Knowing that I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 16, 2006)

The fact that I have 6 exams in the next 12 days


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 16, 2006)

My wife..........she smells today


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2006)

you got severe probs man, go ride a bike.........HARD!


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 16, 2006)

Thats why she smells


----------



## plan_D (Jan 16, 2006)

Not getting as much sex I would have liked on a Monday ...damn, work.


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 16, 2006)

Whisper gently in my ear and I'll see what I can do


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a spot in my armpit which is quite sore...

And I need a poo poo, but thats easily solved


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I was inspecting some of the buildings I support for networking. I came across these "classic" cable managment idea's done by one my contractors (who isnt fessing up).

I'm pissed at the quality issue, but I had a good laugh at them.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2006)

Man, I do this kind of work for a living, and thats just plain BS work.... Heres a couple of shots of MY work that I take pride in...


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

nice grooves Les. sys fire that crumb at once ! that is nothing but slop


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Les, didnt you know you are supposed to use velcro now? hehehehehehe

That is good work. I might just copy your pix and show them HOW its supposed to be done.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey, Im a Level 2 BICSI Certified Installer man... And it is recommended that u use velcro, not a requirement... Sometimes I use zip ties, sometimes velcro, but the zip ties hold the cables and dont constrict them, as long as ur gentle, unlike the normal electrician....

If we start talking CAT6 cable, its a different game...

And please feel free to use whatever u want... Couple more of my work...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 17, 2006)

Dude, you're an artist! I know some aircraft electricians that need to see your work!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2006)

Like I said, I take pride in my work... Word of Mouth goes a looooonnnngggggg way in my biz....

And I'll take that as a compliment Joe, hehe...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW! Les, I am really impressed. I have been in the computer industry for over 20 years now and can tell you that those are some of the cleanest runs I have ever seen. I wish more cablers took the pride in the work that you do. I have done a few runs in my day as well and always aspired to make it as clean and neat as possible. You made that an art, mano! Very very nice!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2006)

Well well, Im actually getting some props from guys whose opinions matter.... How cool... Thanks evan...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

You deserve BIG props for that kind of work, Dan! In 20+ years in this industry, I have seen some horrendous cable jobs, some so-so, most just passable. It's rare to see the kind of cabling that you do these days. With those pics in a resume pack, you could probably get a lot of work.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2006)

Hehe, I do get alot of work, more than I can accomplish.... I have 6 jobs running right now lol.... And I have seen and work on some horrible crap....

Today for example, I went to the Biloxi Mall, which was under 4 foot of water during Katrina... The place was open but the entire surounding area was demolished... Very depressing driving there....

Anyways, phoneline has bad static.... U wanna talk about a mess... There was Rat shit all over the place and so much debris that when u moved a cieling tile it rained rocks and turds and dust ect ect..... They had a consolidation point INSIDE a sheetrock wall... (I never did find it).... Problem turned out to be Bell Souths... Bad dialtone at Demarc...

I have to credit my prior military background in making me such a good tech... Attention to detail.... #1 thing the Teams burn into ur Cerebellum...


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 17, 2006)

One time I was in India setting up some ground station eqmt, and I popped open a cover to a cable trench. Out slithers a cobra!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> One time I was in India setting up some ground station eqmt, and I popped open a cover to a cable trench. Out slithers a cobra!



Damn Shit!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2006)

I did some cabling in my younger days and it is kind of scary what you find in ceilings and cable plants. I could only imagine what some of those areas look like after Katrina. 

Wow, I have seen consolidation points in strange places, but not inside sheetrock! I do remember finding a "cable splice" that consisted of a gaggle of 66 blocks to connect a couple of 100 pair cables. The worse part is that it was 10' above the ground, hidden in a drop ceiling.

I am sure you could probably list hundreds of horror stories. But I know what you mean about the attention to detail. You never do forget that and it fortunately gets noticed. I would imagine cleaning up someone else's crap job is worse than wrecking it out and starting from scratch.

Good to hear that there is plenty of work down there for you. I know there are a lot of folks who are still out of work down there.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 18, 2006)

My motto when it comes to cable management...."if it looks good, it will work good"

Les, dont forget to make sure your cabling has tags on them where appropriate. I spend too much time chasing down unmarked cables!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 18, 2006)

I always label my cables sys, including my grounds, and I have had the misfortune of having to chase down unmarked cables on waaaayyyy too many occasions as well...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2006)

That is the pits, Dan. I HATE to have to do that. Granted a toner and probe can help, but in a large cable plant, it's still a big hassle.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Here is another classic install I had to clean up a few years ago. This was an actual live connection with "production" data going over these circuits.

The plywood it was attached to was actually suspended in air and when the air conditioner in the room turned on, it would flap around.

One of my colleagues told me that a proffesor of EE from UCLA came over one time to take a pix of it to show his budding enginners on how not to do an installation like this.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 18, 2006)

Dude Ive seen work just like that and worse lol... It truly amazes me how someone can let that go as a job completed... I always try to blame it on electricians doing communications work...


----------



## Clave (Jan 18, 2006)

Krone strips! 

Never seen them hanging in mid-air before though  

What annoyed me today? - Forgetting to take my Lyrica tablet this morning, and having foot pain most of the day...


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 18, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> ... I always try to blame it on electricians doing communications work...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh my oh my....... even Czech electricians don't do shit like that


----------



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2006)

That's pretty bad! There is no way I would sign off on that. I know sometimes things get done in a hurry, but that is unacceptable.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 19, 2006)

Evan, if it werent for stuff like this, I wouldnt have things to cleanup!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2006)

You have a point there.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

I became a new PC but it's a crap and I don't have a connection to internet in my room.......... but hey, at least i have something to write on in quiet in my own room, so it should be in both threads......


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2006)

You became a PC, that's a bit of a transformation


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 21, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

OK.... So how do I say that? I get a new PC?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2006)

I got or I bought. Don't worry you're English is better than my Czech


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

Pffff.... That's what everyone tells me... 

It's like saying "your flower is more colorful then my gun" ... 

But thanks anyway. 

What really upset me concerning that fucking pc is that is only a low-Pentium with 100 MB RAM with crappy Win98....... And it ocuppies like one 3rd of my table......... Grrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2006)

Isnt PC short for "Poor Czechman"?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

Yea, could be... lol but it isn't that bad. It plays great games, such as Fallout 1 or Commandos 1...


----------



## trackend (Jan 22, 2006)

Got a letter from work saying that my tax ID and name has been stolen and used for fraudulent child benefit claims from the Inland Revenue along with one in seven of railroad workers to the sum of 15 million pounds (so much for data protection)


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2006)

Wha ? that's terrible Track.


----------



## trackend (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice present from the IR (IRS), the firm will have to foot the bill if anything happens, bloody mob could'nt hold on to their dicks let alone confidential info Erich. I phoned the IR and was reassured that I was not liable for any lost money.
So all's well but a few of the blokes at work got a sweat on when they got the letter.


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2006)

IRS is a criminal organization plain and true. My wife and I have dealt with them in the past when we had employees working for our clothing firm. what a joke. The guy we had to go see to get some things worked out was in a sealed office with 4 outside phones. We had to call first to be let in through a bomb proof door and then through a maze of hallways with cmaeras poised on the ceilings. all I did was make faces at them, the fools. then sitting before this little cretin letting him determine how and when we should pay and how much. Of course that wnet over real well with me, as my loving wife sat ever closer to me squeezing my leg slowly to clam me down. I literally was almost at the edge of taking that turd and throwing him out his two story window. anyway thank God that has been all remidied. That clown nearly took a friends home, vehicles and business, telling them HE could do anything he wanted as he was the IRS


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Lets see what annoyed me today? Hmm my Mother in Law!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2006)

That's predictable. Nothin' has annoyed me today ... it's been a quiet day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Mine was okay, once I left my In laws house.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2006)

Erich said:


> IRS is a criminal organization plain and true. My wife and I have dealt with them in the past when we had employees working for our clothing firm. what a joke. The guy we had to go see to get some things worked out was in a sealed office with 4 outside phones. We had to call first to be let in through a bomb proof door and then through a maze of hallways with cmaeras poised on the ceilings. all I did was make faces at them, the fools. then sitting before this little cretin letting him determine how and when we should pay and how much. Of course that wnet over real well with me, as my loving wife sat ever closer to me squeezing my leg slowly to clam me down. I literally was almost at the edge of taking that turd and throwing him out his two story window. anyway thank God that has been all remidied. That clown nearly took a friends home, vehicles and business, telling them HE could do anything he wanted as he was the IRS



whats IRS?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 23, 2006)

Tax man


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2006)

Speaking of that I have to file my taxes.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2006)

That suck, Lee! At least you won't be liable for it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank god for that at least! Christ, what a thing to happen.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

That sucks Lee, at least you don't have to fit the bill.

What annoyed me today, I was planning to go to London and all the flights are too expensive for me at the moment.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 23, 2006)

Smashing my face on the bedside table when I rolled over in the mornin' when someone texted me. That was quite annoying.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 24, 2006)

what's texted?

me annoyed today that I had a meeting with my professor by whom I'm making the semester project but I didn't catch the bus to downtown so I didn't make the meeting......


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 24, 2006)

The fact that I have 4 exams in a row this week, starting tomorrow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2006)

Ummmmm feeling unwell and not being able to go to cadets.


----------



## Erich (Jan 24, 2006)

BFD !

just had one of my pump units on my 1-ton Chevy blow up. I'm out $ 1000.00 right now.

so do you think I'm a little upset ............. ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

Having F-16's fly circles around me....litterally!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 24, 2006)

What annoyed me? My truck got rear-ended last night, $15000.00 worth of damage godammit!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2006)

My Jeep got rear ended the other day and it did not leave a scratch on my Jeep but the front of there Ford was dented in pretty nicely. I laughed at them and called the chick who was sleeping at the wheel a dumb bitch!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2006)

Women drivers...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 25, 2006)

Scheisseidiotin or how, I'd be interested in that German sware... lol

What slightly annoyed my today was my retarded schoolmates... Glad I don't have to see them every day....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

i've seriously fucked up! i was masking off an area on the wings of the spitfire model i'm making, and, although i tried to avoid it, i ended up pressing down the tape over the in-sealed decals, upon removing the masking tape sizable chunks of the decals also came off, meaning i now have to replace them all..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL Have fun with that!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

My girlfriend had to go home 'cos she's got some art work to finish.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Lets see this did not really annoy me but it was pretty sad. My wifes last Girble died today. It had been fighting for the last 3 days trying to stay alive and it was pretty sad watching. It may sound pretty wierd because it is just a Girble but for me and wife our pets are like part of our family, our children if you will. We love animals. I can only think of what it would have been like had our cat or our snake died.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

one of my friends has a rather poor record at keeping gerbles alive.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

I have several baby rats right now, that my snake decided not to eat the other day. So I have them in this cage waiting to die.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't like to sound like a prick (Oh wait, yeah I do) but it's spelt Gerbil.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

i did wonder, i just copied adler's spelling though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Ooops, I never said my spelling was the best.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

What annoyed you today? "pD telling me how to spell."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2006)

Getting my Fiesta XR2 going ready to sell, then realising just how good it is and being angry for having to sell it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

My mother inlaw.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2006)

the computer restarted itself as soon as i came on, thus i lost a week's worth of new post announcements..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2006)

P-38 Pilot...


----------



## trackend (Feb 4, 2006)

Some TIT in a Beamer, who cut me up to get one car length ahead in heavy traffic .


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> P-38 Pilot...



 Agreed


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2006)

Hmmm, someone vocalized what I was just thinking...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

My girlfriend said she'd come round today ... but she hasn't...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2006)

Having to wake up at all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2006)

One of my stupid Privates at work!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2006)

Forgetting to charge my iPod, forcing me to listen to the boring drones of a retarded 12 year old talking to the bus driver like hes some sort of god...oh joy.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Feb 8, 2006)

The term paper, US History class (I swear, my teacher is insane. ), some jerks in my art class, most of the people at school, somoene who keeps getting pissed at me for no reason at all (really long story. =x ), random phone calls, my stuff on backorder, some stupid chick in my chem class who never does any work and leeches off me, the people on my bus, the township police, the school administrators, and I think that's it.  It's been a relatively -good- day.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 9, 2006)

Long time, no see pips.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 9, 2006)

Tell me about it Pips! Good to seee ya round again though.

Nothing has annoyed me today! Except discovering I had chips for tea.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll make it a point to show up on spring break and whenever I don't have homework. =P I feel bad leaving for about 494905709275 years. 

Speaking of which, school has been annoying me.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 9, 2006)

Stupid skiers/snowboarders who don't understand that they can *not* enter the main chalet with their skis/snowboard.

Jackasses... They pay around $600 for a snowboard and $200 for a season ticket and they don't even bother to spend $20 to buy a padlock to lock their stuff on a rack _outside_ of the chalet...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 9, 2006)

Nothin' ... ha!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 9, 2006)

Some putz who thinks he's the internet police squad for unsourced images...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 9, 2006)

Canada's navy not having nuclear submarines. Relatively big, roomy, cleaner smelling, shower equipped nuclear submarines.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 10, 2006)

medical problems suck!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Having my aircraft break today, which is why I am at work so late tonight.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

Not being able to watch the opening cermony for the Winter Olympics tonight.


----------



## trackend (Feb 10, 2006)

Getting a bollocking from my bosses because of a cock up made by one of my staff that cost the network £60,000


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Some putz who thinks he's the internet police squad for unsourced images...



See where youre coming from, add that to my list...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Having to work late on a Friday Night.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 11, 2006)

Havin' to wake up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2006)

Same here, I did not want to get out of bed today.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 11, 2006)

Tell me about it. I got up at 14.30 today...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 11, 2006)

Being knackered from playing Cricket all day.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 11, 2006)

Ha! Falling sleep during the olympics ceremonies cause they were (yawn) so entertaining.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2006)

My dad deciding it was a good idea to redo the bathroom - at 8am. fucking pissed off and tired now.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 12, 2006)

... nothin' really ... I had too much fun in the mornin' before goin' to bed at 5am ... muahah ... aahh ..


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2006)

Scott Murray getting sent off in the Scotland against Wales game which effectively cost Scotland the game (they lost 28-18).


----------



## plan_D (Feb 12, 2006)

A friend from America being a total ass. So much so I gave up on even talking to her. This leads me to believe that while I have already been irritated once, it's not a good start for the day. 

I predict my girlfriend staying with her friend in town and not coming round, again. Then I'll go to work, and my manager (Nicknamed Miss Management) will irritate me with the mere sight of her. Then when she talks to me ... it'll just be that much worse. Then she'll go home, and I'll still be at work for 10 hours ... which will drag on and on until 4am. And then I'll have to catch a bus at 5:15am ... which drops me off 3 miles from my house ... so I run home, which after a 10 hour shift can be quite irritating. But ... now I'm goin' to bed. .. hopefully for some decent rest to stop me killin' people during the day when they let me down/piss me off/ talk at me/ bother me... merely exist.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2006)

Having my aircraft break on me. Sucks because now I dont get first dibs on the good spots to sleep. Have to pick up left overs now. Bright side since I did not get to fly to the field, I get to get laid tonight.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 15, 2006)

walking into work only to find i was using last weeks schedule and it was my day off


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn pb, that sucked....


----------



## Henk (Feb 15, 2006)

Well not today but tuesday n sun of a bitch failed me on my truck license for the second time because he is not capable of doing his job. It is the second time he did this to me in a weeks time. 

Well to eplain it will just take time, but he did not follow procedures and thus did not do his job propper. He is gonig to be jobless after I am finneshed wiht him racist basterd.

If you know the sittuation in South Africa you will know why I say this.

Well I am reporting him and I am not paying 180 Rand again, they will pay it.

Henk


----------



## trackend (Feb 17, 2006)

Finding that the bollocking I had on Wednesday for poor train performance (I've only been in the current post for just over a month) was because the annual bonus that the board, etc gets, may not be the usual £200,000 It was the worst day I have had at work in 32years of 
service (except when my old flagman Leon got bowled over and killed)
I Cant wait to retire in 09. Fuck em.


----------



## Udet (Feb 17, 2006)

Plan_D:

A friend from America?

Which country in America? 

As you may know, America covers a vast piece of land, from the northermost territories of Canada, all the way down to the southern cone in Chile/Argentina.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 18, 2006)

No, that'd be the Americas! Hah!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2006)

watching what was, just possibly, the worst, most americanised documentary i've ever seen, aparently the british were nowhere to be seen at Arnhem and america is the only country in the world capable of launching a para assult, not to mention the dreadful music that didn't stop throughout the whole 53 minutes!..............


----------



## Twitch (Feb 19, 2006)

The fact that my Mom is dying and my own ongoing medical problems just SUCK!


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 19, 2006)

Waking up and turning on the TV and seeing yet another news story about the peaceful muslims burning down another building over the printing of the now famous cartoons.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 21, 2006)

German evacuation boats being sunken by soviet submarines


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, lastnights exercise with ATC totally sucked ass.

But....20,000 test match posts for cheddar cheese!


----------



## Maestro (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, a good news brought a bad news with her... However, like nothing is signed yet, I won't give details.

The good news : I finally received an answer from an American publisher : he's interrested to publish my novel !
YAY !

Bad news : There is a condition... I must correct some "bugs" with my dialogues. In the E-mail, they say : "Currently, your work is lacking proper dialogue formatting, which would be a large hindrance in production of your work."

Like it was not very clear for me, I wrote an E-mail back to them to know what they exactly meant by "proper dialogue formatting".

Anyway, I'll see what they'll answer and I'll make those corrections. I would be crazy to not do so...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 23, 2006)

I woke up early then when i was just about to leave: YOU DONT HAVE SCHOOL!!! sorry i forgot to tell you

it annoying, i prepared for school.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 23, 2006)

Henk, and from all indications, I just found me a new puppy to beat.... Yay for P-38 and hussars....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 23, 2006)

Fucking Shakespeare... We're reading Twelfth Night as it is, to be followed by Romeo Juliet.. Classic, my ass. Pure droll, it is..


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 24, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Henk, and from all indications, I just found me a new puppy to beat.... Yay for P-38 and hussars....


P-38 is a puppy? i bet this post is what will annoy you today


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2006)

i like shakespeare's work...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2006)

What the hell lanc?! Shakespeare is the bain of the English students life 

Ummm finding out my Aunt and Uncle are coming today and not tomorrow, meaning less coursework and less computer time.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2006)

the norton anti-virus program restarting the computer after i just came on the site, thus i loose all new post allerts on here, i'm having to have a crappy new bed because me folks think my old one's broke, i keep telling them it's fine to sleep on but no, the people that've never slept on it know best, plus the girl i like speaking to on msn's gone away for the weekend..........


----------



## Erich (Feb 24, 2006)

get rid of norton ASAP and go with the european avg virus ware, much more superior and then the German spybot as well. Norton and mcaffee are old news and simply do not catch all the crap that goes behind your pc through spam or even visiting this very site

my bird finger on my right hand blew out today at work, the whole thing is almost twice the size as the left fingers and black and blue ........... I'm screwed over


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2006)

blimey...

but mum insisted on norton, because it's baisically the only one she's ever heard of  and she knows best  we were with Kaspersky before and that was pretty good.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Erich.... Get a splint on it real quick...


----------



## Erich (Feb 24, 2006)

weird Les I got through with another pruning job and now the sucka is bulging and black and blue, and of course hurts like my hand is going though a vice.

a cold splint may do the job...........thanks !

Lanc, get rid of the Norton at once !!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 25, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> lesofprimus said:
> 
> 
> > Henk, and from all indications, I just found me a new puppy to beat.... Yay for P-38 and hussars....
> ...



*Was.* Now I think your his new bitch.

What annoyed me:

This website and all your comments.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 25, 2006)

Its true...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2006)

And I'm loving every minute of it...


----------



## Henk (Feb 25, 2006)

Small things amuse small minds.  

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2006)

Well then, now I know why ur cock amuses me so much then.... Ur Sister told me how small it was, but until she supplied the picture, we really had no idea....


----------



## Henk (Feb 25, 2006)

Oops, I don't have one nor a brother.     

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2006)

Not what she said....


----------



## Henk (Feb 25, 2006)

Maybe your sister.   

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2006)

Its ok... Everyone knows that South Africans have the second smallest penis size, behind the Japanese... Its not ur fault...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh, and my sister died in a fiery burning building trying to save 2 infants of a crackheaded mother, so she obviously didnt tell me ur dick was so small....

It had to be ur sister... She even pointed out the freckle u have on it that Mr Jackson finds so cute about it......


----------



## Henk (Feb 25, 2006)

Why are you so obsessed with penises? You gay mate?

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2006)

Thats the best u got??? Some lame attempt at a fag joke???? Jesus, how lame... Even P-38 has better comebacks than that...


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't want to go down to your level mate. Should I give you what you want. So lw I can't go.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 26, 2006)

You seem like a Special Kid.....

Just for you....


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

. I am not retarded if you mean that, but if you mean it as a compliment I appreciate it.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 26, 2006)

You're welcome...


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

lesofprimus you have a PM.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 26, 2006)

As if I care...


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

Why not? Scared?

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 26, 2006)

lmfao.... 

Son, Ive seen the inside of mens souls on the edge of death.... I seriously doubt some pussy like urself has the ability to scare a helpless little Parakeet, let alone a seasoned combat veteran...


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

Who said that I want to scare you? Are you getting paranoid?

You walk the walk, but can you talk the talk?

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 26, 2006)

Dude, trying to converse with u is like jerking off with sandpaper... Call me when ur balls drop kid... Ive got scars on my body older than u...


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

Then why don't you want to talk about yourself if you talk the entire time of the scars and the dead people and the fact that you were a Navy Seal?

You think it is easy living here, think again. I have also seen terrible things in my live. So you are not alone.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> loomaluftwaffe said:
> 
> 
> > lesofprimus said:
> ...



if ur annoyed by those comments, why did u bother to read "all" of them?

if ur annoyed by this website, it must have been so annoying that u have almost x10 posts than i do right? 



> Dude, trying to converse with u is like jerking off with sandpaper... Call me when ur balls drop kid... Ive got scars on my body older than u...



true and u got things on ur ass older than 12.... if u remember what u said


----------



## plan_D (Feb 26, 2006)

What's this? All the little bitches gathering in one place so les can whoop ass without moving from thread to thread? Little bitches make it too easy these days.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

I know... too bad i dont get a "thank you" for making your lives easier


----------



## plan_D (Feb 26, 2006)

No, you get a bitch slap and you'll like it.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

mmkay, but for your info, u cant slap hard enough to reach south east asia


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 26, 2006)

> Then why don't you want to talk about yourself if you talk the entire time of the scars and the dead people and the fact that you were a Navy Seal?


I do and have, ur just too retarded to read through the site and find the info out... Maybe if u take ur head outta ur ass long enough, u can check these threads out....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1202
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2997
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2746


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

les only takes his head out of his ass all the time cause hes got things older than 12 yrs in it


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 26, 2006)

That was one of the more retarded things ever said here, even surpassing some of the dumbass comments P-38 made back in his infancy...

Ur not very well educated are u looma???? If u recall correctly, I have things ON my ass that are older than u...

Now go get ur fucking shinebox....

And can I convey a simple message to u??? Getting into a pissing contest with one of the longest serving Moderators here is NOT the way to make ur time here fun and enjoyable...


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> That was one of the more retarded things ever said here, even surpassing some of the dumbass comments P-38 made back in his infancy...
> 
> Ur not very well educated are u looma???? If u recall correctly, I have things ON my ass that are older than u...
> 
> ...



   You guys are crazy. Oh that, that is not much mate.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

yes i am indeed crazy


----------



## Erich (Feb 26, 2006)

doubt it very much ...........you have no idea what crazy is


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

where is my friend lesofprimus?

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

it annoys me that he isnt here ATM


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

Why are anoyed about that?

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

got no one to bother then hell get pissed off and all that


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh, you like to piss him off?

Henk


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

Now why do you like to piss him off?  

Henk


----------



## Erich (Feb 26, 2006)

why do you both want a Les whoop ass on ya ?

strange


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

No, I just made a joke old les is allright.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

cause my sister is out and i got no one to bother and piss off


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

Your poor sister.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

and she's older than me


----------



## Henk (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice pic mate. How old are you then? Is she nice looking?  

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

she's 15, very thin and bony, yes kinda nice looking.
im 12


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

Little annoying people...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 27, 2006)

annoying though cause i annoy ppl on purpose, dude what do you ppl have against young ppl?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

Nothing I just find it annoying as do most other people...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2006)

glad i was never a little annoying person


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

Just glad I was never little 


I cant find my coursework I did on on Dickens...If I cant find it its likely ill have to do it again, which is annoying cos I got an A on it....


----------



## Crippen (Feb 27, 2006)

the cold ( its a long walk home from work and it was bitter cold...brrr).


----------



## Parmigiano (Mar 1, 2006)

The car drivers in Milano...

I suppose that when they buy their cars in the big town it is not different than in my village: they pay for the car as a whole, so they pay every single piece of the car, so they pay for the blinkers too..

So, WHY THE HELL NOBODY USES THEM IN THIS CITY ???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe this pic is appropirate..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 2, 2006)

lol, i dont c that on my car


----------



## Twitch (Mar 2, 2006)

Finding out I'll probably need more surgery.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 3, 2006)

> lol, i dont c that on my car


Ur 12 years old supposedly, u dont have a car.... Mommy and Daddy have a car...


----------



## Erich (Mar 3, 2006)

Twitch - Jim :

is it cancer again man ?

I'm praying for you guy ............be strong, and do not give up !

Erich ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 3, 2006)

Same here...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 3, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> > lol, i dont c that on my car
> 
> 
> Ur 12 years old supposedly, u dont have a car.... Mommy and Daddy have a car...



fine, GONNA be my car


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

My girlfriend's ex texting her , and I read the message ... "Sorry to bother you, but I was just following up what you said. Make him promise he'll never hit you. After all, you said he was too aggressive," 

That's what annoyed me! Too aggressive! If I were too aggressive I'd have snapped the little bastard long ago ...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 5, 2006)

what a twat........


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

Exactly. He has not got a leg to stand on anyway, because he did hit her! The only aggression I've showed (apart from the good kind , oh yeah!) is my threat to smash his face in ... and that wasn't at her . In this day and age though, I can't go snap him because I know he'll report me to the police - and that's exactly what he wants. 

It is lucky that I'm not that aggressive - or I would have snapped the smug little bastard. My brother has offered to destroy him though ... in fact, I think he wants to do it just for a laugh ! My brother being 6'4 and 19 stone - will make destroy a literal term !


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 5, 2006)

if you wanna stop him being so smug just find some way of reminding him she's going out with you not him, i'm guessing for a good reason........


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't need to ... it's plainly clear he's annoyed by that. He threatened me a few days ago, indirectly. He sent a message to my girlfriend saying that if I did anything wrong he would "ram a shovel through my neck" - seeing this I told Sarah (my girlfriend ! ) that I was going to break his legs ... she told me not to, because they're friends - for some reason. So I demanded an apology or I break his legs ... the 'lil fag came rushing to the pub (where I was, naturally) to apologise!  

Then the next day, I was in the pub with Sarah ... and, naturally, she was all over me. And he came in and sat with us - and you could see him cringing , it was great. Then he sent her a message sayin' "I don't know why I came to see you ... because all I got to do was see you rubbin' his knee, your arm around him and kissin' his shoulder . All the things I only dreamed of you doin' to me ! " Man, I loved that message. 

Apparently he was a complete dick ... and, get this - made her wear white underwear because he liked the innocence ! He, apparently, loves her ... but listed one and half pages worth of things he hated about her !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

We're going to Spain _again_ in July and i ant be fucked to go so I need an excuse to not go.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

Break several bones .


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought about that, but then I realised my parents would have to stay home too and that isnt fair. So at the moment, a road trip to Berlin with a few mates is a better idea.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 6, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Exactly. He has not got a leg to stand on anyway, because he did hit her! The only aggression I've showed (apart from the good kind , oh yeah!) is my threat to smash his face in ... and that wasn't at her . In this day and age though, I can't go snap him because I know he'll report me to the police - and that's exactly what he wants.
> 
> It is lucky that I'm not that aggressive - or I would have snapped the smug little bastard. My brother has offered to destroy him though ... in fact, I think he wants to do it just for a laugh ! My brother being 6'4 and 19 stone - will make destroy a literal term !



That's something I've never understood... How can someone remain friend with one of his/her ex ?

How can a guy remain friend with a girl he f*cked at least once ? That makes me believe that all he wants is to f*ck her again... But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Henk (Mar 6, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Break several bones .



How did that happen? Don't worry what that dick head does, just as long as you let him understand the painful way who he is messing with. 

I hate guys who hit their wife's/girlfriend's. 

Henk


----------



## plan_D (Mar 6, 2006)

Of course, Maestro, he wants her back . And the only reason I haven't snapped him is because my girlfriend has asked me not to get violent ...


----------



## Henk (Mar 6, 2006)

Bust his balls, he does not want to stop so make him stop and then make it look like he started it, or provoke him so that he will start it and then you have the right to brake him in half.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 6, 2006)

> So at the moment, a road trip to Berlin with a few mates is a better idea.


I think they made a movie about that CC, and 4 outta the 5 road trippers became sushi....

Lets hope ur Mr. Fifth...


----------



## Maestro (Mar 7, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Of course, Maestro, he wants her back . And the only reason I haven't snapped him is because my girlfriend has asked me not to get violent ...



Then just do like the Italian Mafia in the 30s in New-York City... Take him into an abandoned warehouse with a couple of your buddies, beat him a little (may be break a bone or two, at your discretion) and before living him there you warn him that if ever he talk against you again (or do anything to your girlfriend), you'll take him to a trip to the nearest port with a pair of concrete shoes as a gift.

... Or may be I just watch too many movies...


----------



## plan_D (Mar 7, 2006)

I could easily have a few friends beat him into hospital and make sure he stays there for a while . But I'm usin' this is a test for her now ... to see if she's worth my time. If it carries on I'm leavin' her , then beatin' the shit out of him for good measure and self satisfaction.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 7, 2006)

A test, eh ? That's a good idea.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you ... I really like her , so much so I don't even mind when she talks to me ! So, I hope she passes this because I don't want to leave her. Y'know though , I ain't going to back down from this and she'll end up in tears ... and he'll end up with broken legs ! That is , if he doesn't stop or she doesn't stop it . 

I'm not actually annoyed by it generally though. Being called too aggressive annoyed me ... do you honestly think I'm too aggressive ... !?! If I were, I'd have broken his face apart a long time ago.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, uh Erich, nope- urinary tract problems. Hahaha just a race with the undertaker, aint it?


----------



## Erich (Mar 7, 2006)

not good man ............ that sucks, and prayerfully something can be done..........yes ? price of getting on in life too


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> > So at the moment, a road trip to Berlin with a few mates is a better idea.
> 
> 
> I think they made a movie about that CC, and 4 outta the 5 road trippers became sushi....
> ...



Hey  Anyway the Spain ticket is non-refundable and my folks wont let us just go without adults...Bastards.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

people saying calum's bitch is better looking than moonface


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

The game of RISK that we played...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 10, 2006)

it sucks cause they dont have planes or ships there


----------



## Pisis (Mar 10, 2006)

This pussy bitch in the ski shop where I used to work for years wasn't able to pick ski boots for my bro... I need to go there once again, and if she will be arrogant again, I'm goiong to slap her.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> people saying calum's bitch is better looking than moonface



Reality check, thats because she IS better looking than moonface


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2006)

she's not and you know it 

running out of baked beans


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2006)

All my sheep ran away, and its going to be chilly tonight...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 11, 2006)

My girlfriend is pissed and annoyed at me cuase I got pissed too much last night...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2006)

She should be....


----------



## plan_D (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow , a lot of problems with bitches on here ! Nothin' annoyed me ... I'm fine ... sort of.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 12, 2006)

i got this huge wound on my lips and its bleeding like hell, i almost got punished cause the teachers thought i got into a fight


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2006)

It was yesterday but I managed to closeline myself on a rope while skiing  (I had tried to go under it but failed...)


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 12, 2006)

i had an ice pack for my lips, when it became water, the plastic holding it broke and spilled unto my classmates dick... then he kicked mine


----------



## Henk (Mar 12, 2006)

What a asshole, why did you have a ice pack on your lips?

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Mar 12, 2006)

what???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2006)

My neck hurts like hell...


----------



## plan_D (Mar 12, 2006)

I suppose the cold was pretty annoying when I was walking home.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 13, 2006)

This redhaired homeless Tomcat who squats in our garden today almost jumped into my bed... I had to kick him several times in the ass to make him run away. Now he's meowing in the garden...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 13, 2006)

Henk said:


> What a as*hole, why did you have a ice pack on your lips?
> 
> Henk


if u read the earlier post, my lip was bleeding like hell

I threw a rock somewhere, then i heard some glass shatter


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2006)

I didnt go for a shit this morning and I was extremely uncomfortable all day...But when I got home, damn, the relief...


----------



## Henk (Mar 13, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I didnt go for a sh*t this morning and I was extremely uncomfortable all day...But when I got home, damn, the relief...



  , that is really bad. At least mate you did nit shit in your pants.

looma you are a bad son of a gun.  

Henk


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 13, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> Henk said:
> 
> 
> > What a as*hole, why did you have a ice pack on your lips?
> ...


try throwing a rock at something then your chances of hearing glass break drop dramaticaly


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 13, 2006)

lol....

I think Im gonna rename this thread "The Bitch, Whine and Moan Thread"...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 13, 2006)

The remote to open the car broke and i got stuck in school for 1 hour watching all my friends leave


----------



## Pisis (Mar 14, 2006)

cr?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry, CAR, its a typo


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 15, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> The remote to open the car broke and i got stuck in school for 1 hour watching all my friends leave



Try actually putting the key in the lock and turning it...How it used to be done back in the day...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 15, 2006)

OK, but I still don't understand... Are you being teached in a Truck or what?


> "The remote to open the car broke and i got *stuck in school* for 1 hour watching all my friends leave"


----------



## Henk (Mar 15, 2006)

He meant that he was late for school and thus had to stay behind after school because of it.

What annoyed me was that I had to was the bloody dog and every time I get more wet than the dog. I hate dogs. I want a parrot which can talk like me and can curse.  

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Mar 15, 2006)

Then ask plan_D about parrots... 

Today I was annoyed and a bit entertained by a show on TV. It was about freaks who call themselves Vampires and drink each others' blood... These Goth idiots, I hate them. They're definitely worst then the EMO idiots...


----------



## Henk (Mar 15, 2006)

My dad has one, but I can not get it to curse. lol 

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 15, 2006)

Goth morons deserve to have all their blood sucked out and be the main course in a ritual death meal...

Freakin meatballs.... "Mommy and Daddy dont give me attention, so I'll dress up like this to get attention..."


----------



## Henk (Mar 15, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Goth morons deserve to have all their blood sucked out and be the main course in a ritual death meal...
> 
> Freakin meatballs.... "Mommy and Daddy dont give me attention, so I'll dress up like this to get attention..."



Yes, it is bullshit that they do that. My mom and dad did not give me a lot of attention, but I never did such things.

they all deserve do be killed by their own.  

Henk


----------



## Maestro (Mar 15, 2006)

I just learned that I needed a driver's licence 4A-class (for emergency vehicles) to be allowed to work as a Correctionnal Officer... WTF ? When is the last time a Correctionnal Officer drove a police car, an ambulance or a firetruck ?

Fortunately, all that you need to get the 4A-class driver's licence is a 2 years experience with a 5-class (standard car) driver's licence and complete a written exam.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 15, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Goth morons deserve to have all their blood sucked out and be the main course in a ritual death meal...
> 
> Freakin meatballs.... "Mommy and Daddy dont give me attention, so I'll dress up like this to get attention..."



Exactly. They asked one "why do you drink blood?"
"because I think I'm a vampire. I think I'd rather be dead. I'd feel much better"
"why?"
"because I'm bothered of doing all the normal things, like walking, eating, breathing..."

stupid 14 yo old bitch dressed and make-uped like shit...

There was also a shot from their concert... OMG!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 16, 2006)

Pisis said:


> They're definitely worst then the EMO idiots...



Hey 

Coursework is annoying...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 16, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Pisis said:
> 
> 
> > They're definitely worst then the EMO idiots...
> ...



What? You're an EMO? 

Today annoyed me one thing... My all-in-1 printer/scanner/copier is back from repair BUT STILL WON'T WORK!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 16, 2006)

> My all-in-1 printer/scanner/copier is back from repair BUT STILL WON'T WORK!!!!


LMFA....... ummmmmmm...........

Damn dude sorry to hear that...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 16, 2006)

It seems something's wrong with my PC, too. Cause I'm unable to install the drivers. I thought the CD's bad, so I downloaded them from official HP site and still the same error... Damn!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 17, 2006)

Fucking leave it alone, you idiots!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

look at that white bag the woman is carrying on her left hand, it says FAG


----------



## Pisis (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Mar 17, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Goth morons deserve to have all their blood sucked out and be the main course in a ritual death meal...
> 
> Freakin meatballs.... "Mommy and Daddy dont give me attention, so I'll dress up like this to get attention..."


----------



## evangilder (Mar 17, 2006)

freaks


----------



## Pisis (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes and now imagine they believe they are Vampires and they cut each others' hands and suck the blood - that was on the TV - and then this bitch described the taste: "It is... ee... erm.. like... you know... eehh... sweet sour.. BLOOD!"

As Les says, fucking morons!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

Pisis said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > Pisis said:
> ...



Yep, the worlds first and only happy emo.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 17, 2006)

I think you're rather "CheChe"


----------



## Henk (Mar 17, 2006)

Dam I do not know why you want to cut yourself or someone else and then drink the blood. They are non human and should be shot for being wild animals on the lose. lol lol

I do not respect the live of such sick freaks.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

i cut myself in my arm *edit: by accident before and the blood actually tasted kinda good


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 17, 2006)

Thats one of the stoopidist things u've ever said looma.....

Meatball..................


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 18, 2006)

it's dumb, and i do dumb things most of the time, and it was true that it tasted good, though i don't do it on purpose


----------



## Pisis (Mar 18, 2006)

oh my god looma are you the same moron, huh?


----------



## Henk (Mar 18, 2006)

Actually what looma is saying can be traced to the stuff in your blood and we learned in Biology that the blood has sometimes a metal kinda taste, a sweet taste or a salty kinda taste. It is due to everything in your blood, looma do not cut yourself just to taste blood, that would be dumb.

It is sick that some people do this just for that, dam there are lots of stuff that taste way better than blood.

Henk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2006)

I just cut myself with scissors (That'll teach mum to think im old enough to not need safety scissors..  ) and my blood has an iron taste. I agree though, people who deliberatly cut themselves are just sad.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 18, 2006)

> in Biology that the blood has sometimes a metal kinda taste, a sweet taste or a salty kinda taste.


Blood cells have a high concentration of Iron, therefore, the metallic taste and smell that blood has can be traced to there...

Alittle known fact, everybodys blood has a slightly different taste and smell.....


----------



## Henk (Mar 18, 2006)

True.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 18, 2006)

Henk said:


> Actually what looma is saying can be traced to the stuff in your blood and we learned in Biology that the blood has sometimes a metal kinda taste, a sweet taste or a salty kinda taste. It is due to everything in your blood, looma do not cut yourself just to taste blood, that would be dumb.
> 
> It is sick that some people do this just for that, dam there are lots of stuff that taste way better than blood.
> 
> Henk


it was an accident, and that time (around 8 yrs ago) i didn't know what blood was


----------



## plan_D (Mar 18, 2006)

If Goths are freaks, define normal. Do all people have to become exactly how you want them? Do all people have to dress like you want them? Do we all have to have the same hair colour? Do we all have to listen to the same music? 

My girlfriend will bite my neck, she's drawn blood. And she wears my blood in a bottle around her neck. She loves the idea of vampires, she's largely nocturnal - like me. I'm certainly no "Goth" but I find nothing to hate , or find offensive about them. 

Try actually speaking to some of them , and they aren't half bad. Alright, there are those that are out of it and rant on and on about being into death ... but you'll find a lot of them just dress how they want, listen to what they want, and look how they want. Just like all of you do. 

And the best thing about Goths is ... they're the meanest bitchs in bed you'll ever meet !


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 18, 2006)

I rammed someone *by accident* with my bike, and i fell, luckily i hated that guy i rammed


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2006)

plan_D said:


> If Goths are freaks, define normal. Do all people have to become exactly how you want them? Do all people have to dress like you want them? Do we all have to have the same hair colour? Do we all have to listen to the same music?



Thats what I told people when I went through my phase of wearing eyeliner. Heck, if I wasnt so lazy id still wear it, too much effort in the morning though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 19, 2006)

Goth children are just that, children, who desire to be so unsocial that the normal public takes notice of them.... Most were abused to some extent or another, either sexually or mentally, in their younger childhood days...

Most were ignored in one way, shape or form, either parentally or from schoolmates, and the whole Goth gimmick is their way to gain social acceptance, by hanging out with other skeeves and morons that think wearing black makeup is a form of angst experessionism...

Its all just a feeble attempt at attention, and I aint buying it... U want attention, jump in front of a bus.....


----------



## plan_D (Mar 19, 2006)

Normal public, Dan? Who's that? Everyone seems to have their own little groups, and "normal" is just another one. Just like the "rockers (sweaties)", "Goths", "Jocks" etc. etc. 

Sure, some of the Goths were abused or ignored as children, but not all Goths are children. If they want to dye their hair black, and wear outrageous clothes - then so be it. 

What I'm saying is , why be bothered about them? You don't have to give them attention. I just look at them as something regular, just another person walking through the street.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 19, 2006)

> Normal public, Dan? Who's that?


I agree, but I was generalizing...


> I just look at them as something regular, just another person walking through the street.


Then kudos to u man, but I just see some desperate meatballs, whose clothes and makeup/hair/attitude screams, "DON'T IGNORE ME!!!"

Big difference than some morons wearing Soccer Sweaters and singing club songs....


> If they want to dye their hair black, and wear outrageous clothes - then so be it.


And I agree 100%... Do what u want.... I live by that creed as well, but dont be surprised and offended if their decision to "Goth Out" makes people shake their heads and wonder where their parents went wrong...


> why be bothered about them? You don't have to give them attention.


Yea, I could ignore them, but u see, I like demeaning morons and making fun of the self-desperate...


Bottom line??? I dont give a shit what anybody does, just deal with what reprecussions follow...


----------



## Erich (Mar 19, 2006)

this is almost comical you guys.............this is almost a solid repeat of what I heard and was going through in the late 60's early 70's before the travels to the east...............you frikin hippie !


----------



## plan_D (Mar 19, 2006)

I agree, to be outrageous you must be able to deal with the conseqeunces. Normally attention comes for all the wrong reasons, and most of these "Goths" don't realise that. 

I enjoy ripping into anyone and everyone, as I'm sure you do, Dan. I won't deny it, I've mocked plenty of Goths for being spoilt little Middle-Class kids that mommy didn't hug as a child ... but on a day to day basis, I just don't look twice ... they probably hate that more. Hehe ...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 20, 2006)

gawd, someone shot me with a BB gun at full auto, never that plastic pellets would hurt so much

and damn that guy can't even hold a gun properly


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

planD said:


> And the best thing about Goths is ... they're the meanest bitchs in bed you'll ever meet !


You sound like this is your first sexual partner...  
99% of Goths are Morons, just like the fat Comics Seller in The Simpsons...








looma said:


> that time (around 8 yrs ago) i didn't know what blood was


what, you were retarded?


----------



## plan_D (Mar 21, 2006)

No, idiots who throw themselves around on mats on the ground and look like they're having a fit are morons. What's it called, break dancing ? People in this country did that back in the 80s , and now we just think it's stupid 'cos it is. 

And all you "hip-hop" geeks walking around trying your best to look like ten men. So drugged up you can't tell what day it is. I'd rather have a world full of Goths , than a world full of your geeks. At least Goths generally keep quiet and don't bother me. Instead of bouncing around the street like someone's put springs in their shoes , and shaking their arms around like they've lost all power to hold 'em ... or maybe they have, you are all high after all. How many times you crapped your pants Pisis when you lost control at one of these raves !? In fact, how many Goths have you actually ever spoken to ? Most likely none , 'cos you're an ignorant fool who obviously judges everyone by their looks. You scared of 'em or something ? Is it 'cos they'll eat your soul Pisis ? Hahah , freakin' moron.  

My girlfriend isn't a Goth , but I'm pretty sure you've had all the experience with the girls high on acid ... girls are really good in bed where they're stoned off their tits, and you're so bladdered you can't move a muscle , right ? How many rock chicks have you slept with Pisis ? None ? Most likely so . You like the feeling of a girl that can't move , don't you ? They're best when they're drugged up , 'cos then they can't run away !


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh, someone is angry... 

1st, if I have to choose between Goth and HipHap, you know my choice.

2nd I listen to Reggae more than anything.

3rd thing is that Czech HipHap is something different then the one you may know from MTV... Czech HipHop is based on Grafitti and *Czech* Rap, it is not agressive but conterary constructive and inteligent. there is no shame of being a part of this-alike group.

4th, I never shitted my pants on any raving parties, cos I've been to max. 10 and always did only alcohol and weed. I don't do any other drugs.

5th, what is bad about breakdancing? Is it worst then sucking someones blood? Sorry but again, if I can choose to either wear a flask of blood around my neck or a cap sided on my head, you again know what I'd choose...  

6th I never fucked on drugs, only stoned and/or drunk.

7th, your question concerning my sexual expiriences... Hahaha.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 21, 2006)

Pisis said:


> I don't do any other drugs.


you do drugs


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

only weed an alcohol.... on occassion


----------



## plan_D (Mar 21, 2006)

I ain't angry, far from it. Your ignorance and stupid comments make me laugh. You wouldn't be worth my anger, Pisis. Look at some of your pictures, staring at the camera like you're a tough boy ... it's all the same from you lot. 
One rave is enough to show us all how stupid you are , and how stupid raves are. Bunch of drugged dumbasses listening to noise ... great fun! Breakdancing looks stupid , that's what's wrong with it. People don't do it here anymore because everyone knows it's stupid . It's 1980s all over again ... but then East Europe never had the 1980s , did it ? You're all still catching up , in 20 years time you lot might reach the 21st Century . And wearing your hat to the side looks stupid as well , it's pointless. Also something from the freakin' 80s. I bet you walk round with a fake freakin' limp as well, don't you ? And yes, it's worse than sucking someones blood ... 'cos at least some people find pleasure from a bite , a sudden rush of pain while your heart is pumping, and the blood is rushing can be an amazing feeling ... but obviously not for all. And I don't wear blood around my neck , my girlfriend wears my blood around her neck . And you can't see it , not like I need to explain the reasons to you , but it means something to her to have a part of me with her all the time. It doesn't bother me , and it keeps her happy. Just like a tattoo means something to most people who have them done , that necklace means something to her - it isn't some dumb 1980s fashion ... 

Never fucked on drugs ? News flash - weed and alcohol are drugs ! 

You want to judge a group of people for how they look , fine. Just don't expect no one to judge you for the way you look and the way you act. 'Cos it's just that much easier to mock people who attempt so hard to make themselves stand out ... wearing your cap sideways just makes you look like a dick ... ask anyone.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG, planD.... Suddenly someone who says "waste a certain part of the World" is defending the rights of people... So who is a freak then?

1) I don't wear my cap sideways, because IT IS DUMB! If you read carefuly, you'd see that that picture is called WIGGER.JPG. Is the word wigger something to be proud of?

2) "staring at the camera like you're a tough boy" - Irony, does it say anything to you? Probably not...  

3) "Also something from the freakin' 80s" - Goth is from 11th-13th Century, but this isn't even original, it is much stupidier then wearing your Cap sideways or wearing a Jersey...

4) "I bet you walk round with a fake freakin' limp as well, don't you ?" - No

5) "'cos at least some people find pleasure from a bite , a sudden rush of pain while your heart is pumping, and the blood is rushing can be an amazing feeling" - Freak


----------



## plan_D (Mar 21, 2006)

Waste part of the world ? I'd waste the vast majority of the world given half the chance. Defending human rights ? No, I'm calling you a dumbass. That's what I'm doing. 

Do you even know what Goth is, Pisis ? Gothic and Goth can mean various things, the term Goth has been around for centuries ... but Goths today are not the same kind of Goths in the Middle-Ages - I don't see any "Goths" today lookin' like Ostrogoths of the 12th Century , do you !? 
What Goth ever called themself original ? It's a way to look , and if they feel comfortable with it , then so be it. The reason they don't bother me is they're not loud mouths , and they don't cause trouble. Unlike your kind. 

It's funny how you hate people who discriminate , yet you do it yourself. Hey, Pisis ... y'know , Hitler discriminated against people for the way they looked , where they were from and who their parents were. You freakin' hypocritical dumbass. 

And, my god, you must have one boring sex life, Pisis. I feel sorry for you. Use a little imagination - or has the dope destroyed it all ?


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't hate people - unless terro scumbags - we can agree on this. Do I say I'd like to kill Goths or anything like this? No! So why do you put me in one side with Hitler? 

But Goths, same as Wiggers, Chavs and other various morons are just funny. And sucking blood is annoying.

And I have quite rich sexual life, the only thing I don't do is fucking in the ass and biting till bleeding. I consider this acting in bed as at least unusual, if not perverted.

Your confused, boy...


----------



## plan_D (Mar 21, 2006)

Sucking blood is annoying !? Hahah , how the fuck does it annoy you !? You ever had it done to you? And those groups annoy you ?! Haha, fuckin' hell ... groups of people annoy you , you must have one high rate blood pressure. And I assume you think you're an individual , right? 

Jesus christ, dude, grow up ... you ain't shit. You're just another member of a fuckin' group that every other group thinks are morons. 

Oh aye , rich ? What? Face down 'n' blowjobs ? Everything but biting 'n' ass ... what, you into the gimp suit !? Dude, you're crackin' me up.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

Ha ha, I won't tell you what I do in the bed, you might discover it yourself, wanker! Ha ha!


----------



## Twitch (Mar 21, 2006)

Ongoing pain and discomfort


----------



## Erich (Mar 21, 2006)

sorry Twitch for that, I'm sicker than a dog and about puked on my keyboard ...........oh fun.

Plan and Pisis do you both need a good fanny whacking ?


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 21, 2006)

Erich said:


> sorry Twitch for that, I'm sicker than a dog and about puked on my keyboard ...........oh fun.
> 
> Plan and Pisis do you both need a good fanny whacking ?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2006)

The Fuhrer...


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 21, 2006)

> wearing your cap sideways just makes you look like a dick ... ask anyone.


I agree... I will actually go up to people with their hats cocked sideways like that and tell them their hats on crooked.... They usually come back with the classic line "I know, I want it that way..."

My usual response is "Is ur head crooked too???"


----------



## Maestro (Mar 21, 2006)

That's what came out when I typed "Wigger" on Googles...

Wigger = Jackass


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2006)

looking like pisis to anyone else?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 22, 2006)

kinda actually


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2006)

A little...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 24, 2006)

I fell on the ground and ate grass... AGAIN


----------



## plan_D (Mar 24, 2006)

You're either a complete dumbass , or you're getting bullied. Possibly getting bullied for being a complete dumbass ...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 24, 2006)

nah, my friend tried to surprise me, then he accidentally pushed my back and i fell


----------



## plan_D (Mar 24, 2006)

Doesn't sound like much of an accident to me. And why did you open your mouth and proceed to chew grass when you were on the deck ?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 24, 2006)

i didn't, i just swallowed it


----------



## plan_D (Mar 24, 2006)

How did the grass become detached from the ground ? And why did you swallow when your mouth was filled with grass ? Is it a natural reaction for you !? 

So, I assume, when the man you're being rented to asks if you spit or swallow it's an instant reply; "For you, sir, I swallow ... "


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 24, 2006)

no i was breathing in


----------



## Pisis (Mar 25, 2006)

> "For you, sir, I swallow ... "


LOL

What annoyed me today is my bro. First he smashed a glass bottle into the garage and I had to clean up the thousand pieces.

Then we found out that last night, during his (unannounced) kids party, they destroyed the oldest antique we have in our house - a 100 yo piano.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2006)

Too bad...the loss of any piano is a sad one...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeap, this is one of the few things that we got left - my grandparents lost everything because of the Holocaust and after then in the 50's the Commies stole them even the rest. The piano is a part of the war reparation - when the Czech Germans were driven off in 1945-46, my grandparents got some flat left by these Germans, with furniture and everything. But in the 50's, there were big repressions on Jews by the communist regime, so they had to move into 1+1 flat... The only thing they kept from the former flat was this piano. Not a long time ago, we found an old photo of the Germans in the piano.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 25, 2006)

Ur brother needs a slap to the head Pisis....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 25, 2006)

At least. Maybe a boot wedged firmly up his ass at the same time. Man, that sucks about the piano.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 25, 2006)

a hammer would do just fine, use the back if required


----------



## Pisis (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeap, I slap hi all the time.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 25, 2006)

Slap him harder then, cause it aint working...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 25, 2006)

Nah, he respects me but then he's just a kid. I was doing the same shit when I was his age... He didn't brake the piano, one of those kids did. his fault is he brought them to our house, even I forbid it.


----------



## Henk (Mar 26, 2006)

My step brother is like your bro, he breaks everything and does not sit still and I want to kill him if he does not sit still and keeps on back chatting me, I give him a good ass wippin everytime. He is 11 now and should know that that kind of shit is for small kids and he is now not a baby any more, but his mom should wip him and maybe he will stop his shit, but bad friends also causes great shit and maybe pissis this may be why your brother does all this shit.

How old is your brother?

Henk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

not having a cup of tea all day! and i think i'm getting a cold........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

as a result of my cold, coughing and following through with a fart............


----------



## plan_D (Mar 26, 2006)

Did you crap your pants ? Then, worse of all, announce to all us lot that you've crapped your pants?!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 26, 2006)

God, ya gotta hate the juicey ones, eh?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 26, 2006)

JonJGoldielocks annoyed me today....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

The cleaning people knocking on my door 3 times today at my hotel while I was trying to sleep even though I had the "Do Not Disturb" sign on the door.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 26, 2006)

At my job, the NVIB (Not Very Intelligent Bosses) installed two hot tubs in front of the main chalet (which has a Bar on the second floor)... Just behind two blocks of condominiums.

At 2:45 this morning, I received a call from the condominuims' front desk.

"Security ?" I answered.

"Hi. This is Miss X from the condominiums' front desk. There is a bunch of peoples in the tubs near the chalet making a lot of noise... Making our customers unable to sleep."

"No problem. I'll take care of that," I answered, thinking that is was two or three drunk guys.

So I went there and realized there was approximately 12 to 16 peoples (all drunk Ontarians) in two tubs... Holy sh*t !

First off, I was working alone... So no back-up for me.

Second, there was no locks on the covers. So even if I succeeded in throwing them out, I couldn't lock down the hot tubs... So they could jump back in at any time.

So I did it the good old way and I said (both in French and in English) : "Stay quiet please. We received complaints from the condos saying that you were making too much noise. So please *stop screaming* !"

And I walked away... But remained relatively close to the tubs. ((1) because there was some cute girls in bikini  , and (2) because I distrusted them.)

And I was right to distrust them... I had to warn them again often after that.

The last time I warned them (I was _really_ pissed off), I said textually : "That's the last f*cking time I warn you ! Shut the f*ck up or I'll call the police and you'll spend the rest of the night in prison !"

They finally shut up. They went away a little later... But it took them one hour to understand !


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 27, 2006)

This layout fucking sucks. Looks like something for a WoW forum...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2006)

pD said:


> Did you crap your pants ?



fortunately, no...........


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 27, 2006)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> This layout fucking sucks. Looks like something for a WoW forum...


Well thank God ur not here that often to get really bothered by it....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

Two lab reports to do this week (one of which is 15% of the courses mark)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2006)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> This layout fucking sucks. Looks like something for a WoW forum...



Good thing you never really come on here and post, that way I dont have to here you bitch about it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 27, 2006)

I think it sucks too but im kinda getting used to it...

Ive been pretty ill all day and I feel really rough right about now...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2006)

Quite you bitching CC!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, sorry great overlords.. I'll be sure never to bitch again. Right. Am I in the wrong thread? Oh right, no I'm not.

Why the change anyway?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2006)

It was a joke man, chill out.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 27, 2006)

> Oh, sorry great overlords..


It's quite alright, apology accepted....


> Why the change anyway?


More features, faster loading, larger data base, EASE OF MODERATION...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 28, 2006)

That I had A LOT of money, now I have only 1/5th of it..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

Faster? Ive found this new layout to be much much slower...The main thing about it I have is that its much harder to navigate, the rest of it is fine.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

my ex completely ignoring me was a bit annoying  as was my mates taking the piss outta her the other day


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

i've just remembered what it was that really annoyed me today! getting marked down in my science coursework and only getting 92% in my history coursework because we were told to stick to the word limit, then the day before it had to be in we were told it's not that important but it was too late to re-write with the extra detial that would've got me the higher marks, that seriously, seriously pissed me off............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah but its still an A*, and because its only worth 25% of the final grade the extra few % aint gonna make much, if any difference...I dont see it being a problem for you anyway you'll get A* in the exam no problem.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

as i said yesterday i wish i had your confidence  but cheers, that's one of the nicest things you've ever said to me


----------



## Erich (Mar 28, 2006)

change is a good thing boyz ............fighting allergies which is always something to look forward to early spring and early fall.

life is good, play hard !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2006)

Getting rain and wind today when it was supposed to be nice and warm.


----------



## Erich (Mar 28, 2006)

Adler I think the westher all over the world is pretty screwed up now, we werew suppose to be sunny for 5 days.............ah now just changed to rain/wind for 10 days ........... every day something new


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeap, I talked to my buddy in Germany and he said the weather was great, so I think the bad weather just follows me wherever I go.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 28, 2006)

it's damn hot and rainy here, sucks... the flu season


----------



## Pisis (Mar 30, 2006)

Diarrhoe...... =D>


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 30, 2006)

My IT lessons...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 3, 2006)

my air-con blew out


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2006)

I took a day's sick leave because of...well...sickness.  
But I also have a nasty bout of gas to go along with it. I can't stop farting. I'm in agony here people!!  

Uh..uh-oh...Oh, here comes another one. It's gonna be big too. 


...Woah brother, that was nasty! Poo, Jesus!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 4, 2006)

hmm... the good, and stinky old days, i always did it when i was a baby


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2006)

I never outgrew it. 

Awwww man, here comes _another_ one!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 4, 2006)

same here, never outgrew it, even after 10 yrs


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 4, 2006)

I was notified last week that the T1 circuits that were ordered for one of the buildings I support (for networking) were installed by SBC and I could test them.

Well, Im here and the F***ers lied to me. They didnt install them!

They wasted my time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twitch (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm sick as hell and it's raining again.


----------



## Henk (Apr 4, 2006)

Seeing my best friend leave for the US and not seeing my friend for 8 months. He is like a brother I never had.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 4, 2006)

I feel your pain, i never had a best friend for more than 1 yr cause THEY ALL F*CKIN LEAVE FOR THE US


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2006)

"Blame Canada, Blame Canada..." 

No...no wait a second...We had nothing to do with it. 
Scratch that.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 5, 2006)

yeah, i blame Canada cos my best friend left for Canada forever


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 5, 2006)

So you actually blame us? Your friend made no conscious decision, eh? Canada just kinda forced him onto a plane and said "That's it! You're ours now!".

Wow, that's bizarre.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 5, 2006)

well... actually, its his parents that had to go there, and so they just decided to live there forever

not sure what forced his parents to leaving though
nor am i sure why i said that previous post, I've been playing PF for too long


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2006)

I got a huge itch in my arse. Y'know, the ones that wont go away no matter how much you scratch it


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 5, 2006)

Liar. You just like touching your own arse.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 5, 2006)

well you're 2 then?

I missed the Band of Brothers 1/10, damn!


----------



## Maestro (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, I didn't miss the first episode of Band of Brothers... But the TV channel had some serious bugs yesterday... I mean, the sound was three to five seconds late on the images.

Fortunately, the same TV channel passed Band of Brothers two years ago... And I never missed an episode.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 5, 2006)

Cause I thought it's gonna be today but I miscounted one day, it was yesterday.... I'll have to download it whole when I have a new HDD with lotta space...


----------



## Maestro (Apr 5, 2006)

Why don't you just buy the DVDs, then ?

http://store.aetv.com/html/product/index.jhtml?id=34498


----------



## Pisis (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah I'm familiar with this offer - $119.98 - no, thanks... I'll rather download it for f*ee!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 5, 2006)

My wife got it for me at Christmas. Lovely woman.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 5, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Yeah I'm familiar with this offer - $119.98 - no, thanks... I'll rather download it for f*ee!



Yeah... But you'll spend a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time downloading it.


----------



## Henk (Apr 5, 2006)

I blame the US with there lazy people that does not want to work and then get people from other countries pay them shit and treat them like shit and expect them to work like slaves.  Do not worry we also have those kind of people here, but they do work in high positions in government and in company's who are to lazy and just sit on their f***ing ass and then get payed.

Henk


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Apr 5, 2006)

What annoyed me today? woke up sick off my ass at 4:49 am, when i usually dont wake for school intil 6:30am. I looked in the mirror, and my front left tooth, the one i chipped in sixth grade, the filling that made it so you couldnt know it was chipped fell out, i was out of hair gel, i had a headache, no money for girlfreinds freinds birthday gift on friday, and i totally shitted up my bismarcks paintjob on the deck cause im painting retarted. and i had a three hour detention, and a parking ticket


----------



## Henk (Apr 5, 2006)

Dam that sucks.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2006)

> I blame the US with there lazy people that does not want to work and then get people from other countries pay them shit and treat them like shit and expect them to work like slaves.


Who the fuck pissed in ur Wheaties??? They better work better than slaves, cause they're gettin paid.......

Oh, and BTW, I think u posted this in the wrong thread... U blame my home country, the USA, the land I've bled for, for what???


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 5, 2006)

Henk said:


> I blame the US with there lazy people that does not want to work and then get people from other countries pay them shit and treat them like shit and expect them to work like slaves.  Do not worry we also have those kind of people here, but they do work in high positions in government and in company's who are to lazy and just sit on their f***ing ass and then get payed.
> 
> Henk


well, those u are talking about are Filipinos, no matter how low a position u are there u will still get much higher salary than here


----------



## Henk (Apr 5, 2006)

Well South Africans are hard working people ( not the lazy stupid sun of a bitches who does nothing ) and they would work in the US and UK because 1 pound is worth 10.60 rand and 1 $ is 6.30 Rand here so to bring back $ or pounds are great for makning something for yourself as a youn person.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 5, 2006)

dude, it is easier to give $20 than PhP1000, and $20 is more! and to believe that $1 used to be less than PhP10 here?

and dude, they aren't lazy, those Overseas Filipino workers have to go there cause they want to work there, and it also helps the Economy


----------



## Henk (Apr 5, 2006)

I did not say that the Filipino's are lazy. Years ago 1$ were 2 Rand, ah the good old days.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 6, 2006)

and dude, if they have enough money to pay those immigrants they have the right to be lazy when they can, they worked even harder to get to that level when u can pay them (in the case of this country, that is really hard with 3 times less salary)


----------



## Pisis (Apr 6, 2006)

Maestro said:


> Yeah... But you'll spend a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time downloading it.



Well, based on my newbie experience to DC++, this is unfortunately very true.


----------



## Twitch (Apr 6, 2006)

I've got a wicked throat infection and I just sneezed and got snot on my screen!!


----------



## Pisis (Apr 6, 2006)

I got a throat infection, too. Streptococus Type "B"...


----------



## Henk (Apr 6, 2006)

I do not know why but I have been not very sick so far this year. I hope you guys get well soon.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks. I wasn't sick for 3 years, so now my body is taking the credits...


----------



## Henk (Apr 6, 2006)

When I get flu that is normaly every year I get sick for a weak. I hate it, I do not get anything else except for flu every year. 

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Apr 6, 2006)

Yup but flu is for 2-3 days and I had this for almost a Month!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a cold or something almost everyday, its probably an allergy, no one knows


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2006)

Pretty bad headache and a sore finger...


----------



## Henk (Apr 8, 2006)

Being very drunk. Taking very long to wright this reply. Oh shit.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 8, 2006)

I went to the mall with my mom and ALL THE f*CKIN GAMES IM LOOKING FOR MY PS2 ARE ALL F*CKING OUT OF STOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pisis (Apr 9, 2006)

Henk said:


> Being very drunk. Taking very long to wright this reply. Oh shit.
> 
> Henk



I know that very well.........


----------



## Henk (Apr 9, 2006)

Looking at that screenshot again it makes me feel drunk all over again. Dam and driving home on a bike lifting someone on the handels is not to be adviced.

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2006)

Not being on holiday anymore


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2006)

Had a complete failure of batting at cricket practise today...


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 10, 2006)

My stomach hurts from a super burrito that I ate.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 10, 2006)

The dentist........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2006)

The sun piercing my curtains and waking me up at 9am. 9!!!! Way too early.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 10, 2006)

I just got up, but i woke up 1 hour ago, my body was lazy to move.... damn i had to spend 1 hour under the hot sun


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 15, 2006)

no electricity yesterday


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2006)

> waking me up at 9am. 9!!!! Way too early.



good God man.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah and today it was at 8 and im not happy...I also have a headache, im too hot, and James Allen's commentary is unexcusably shite....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2006)

Soft ass pussies who think the USA is a better place with life-leeching Illegal Immigrants pouring across the borders.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2006)

Sore wrist...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2006)

Well then, maybe u should stop.................. 

Nevermind, that one was so easy, looma coulda slammed ur ass on it.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2006)

Yup, Like I didnt know that was coming when I typed it  Its actually more of my forearm than my wrist in reality though...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 28, 2006)

As if life gives a sh*t
I listened to Black Eyed Peas-My humps, IN REVERSE! god damn it was so F*cking annoying


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2006)

Nothing, life is good...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Apr 29, 2006)

Dad moved my entire iTunes library from my limited account on the mac (so i dont get distracted- yeh right...) to my unlimited account (where i can muk around as much as I like). He didnt do it the right way, so I lost all my playlists and the tracks from all the CDs I imported are in the wrong order...
and so now I have 1G of music to clean up! EFFING EXASPARATING- not ANNOYING!!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 29, 2006)

My baby likes to listen to some childrens DVD's...........I have this horrid song stuck in my head right now..."Fruit salad, yummy yummy, fruit salad, yummy yummy..."

(Its from that infamous Aussie group "The wiggles")


----------



## MichaelHenley (Apr 29, 2006)

Haha! we have a saying that replaces "sweating like a pig"...
Its "sweating like a paedophile at a wiggles concert"...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2006)

i sustained a savage and suprise attack by the Luftwaffe on my bomber base at approximately 2200 hours last night, however there were no casualties and damage was light, the bomb they dropped (a water bottle) knocked the nose glazing off my halifax, fortunately that's the only damage i've been able to see so far, but it's annoying all the same and i've gotta stick it back on at some point.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2006)

Not getting in the cricket team for tomorrows game because the Captain was so happy with the performance yesterday he felt in unfair to change the team...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2006)

not getting into the 45 mile ten tors team simply because i did the 35 last year, insted in an attempt not to appear bias or unfair someone that didn't even turn up to all the training and someone that can't even navigate got into the team..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2006)

Looking through this months "Practical Classics" magazine, seeing a lovely Alfa Romeo in the ads that I could afford now that was in great condition and great value, getting all excited....then realising it was an sample ad. DAMN THEM!


----------



## Erich (May 2, 2006)

a dear sister-in-law died of complications of cancer, ovarian and brain. she never gave up hope running the battle for more than 12 hellasious years with this evil

rest my sister

Erich `


----------



## lesofprimus (May 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that Erich... My best regards to ur wife and her family....


----------



## Henk (May 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that too Erich.

Henk


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2006)

Condolences, Erich. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2006)

Sorry to here that Erich, my condolences.


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Erich friend. Please accept my condolences to you.


----------



## plan_D (May 3, 2006)

My condolences, Erich.


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2006)

A damn shame, E. Condolences from our family to yours.


----------



## syscom3 (May 3, 2006)

Erich,

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Tiger (May 3, 2006)

Sorry dude, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Twitch (May 3, 2006)

Cancer sucks, I know. Never easy to lose family. So sorry. I lost my Mom in February.

I gotta go to hospital tomorrow for a "proceedure." Schiessa!


----------



## Erich (May 3, 2006)

thanks gents for your sympathies as they mean quite a lot to me and the wife.

Twitch I know too the evil and I have something going on this summer to be yanked out.

good success to you !

another funeral on Friday then who knows about my sister in laws service and my uncle in Cali may last a week if that. guys if you don't see me much on here or elsewhere then you will know why


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

Damnit! My joystick was totally dispersed by a heating table lamp... GRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Henk (May 3, 2006)

Well, this happend on the 21 Aprill the Friday when I saw someone get hit by a car and die of his wounds and then today my dad heard a friend of his died. Tonight I was at the same place where the guy got hit by the car and it is freaky.

It was a teacher at a local school and he has kids. The guy who killed him with his car is 22 and does not have license and was drunk and drove away just to give himself up the next day. That is really bad.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (May 3, 2006)

And another reminder that Drunk Driving is for as*holes...


----------



## Henk (May 3, 2006)

Yup, it cost the life of someone just because he tried to impress his frineds.

That is bull.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (May 4, 2006)

What a cretin....


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2006)

Yep, total *******...


----------



## Hot Space (May 4, 2006)

Erich said:


> a dear sister-in-law died of complications of cancer, ovarian and brain. she never gave up hope running the battle for more than 12 hellasious years with this evil
> 
> rest my sister
> 
> Erich `



I'm so sorry to hear that m8  My thoughts and prays are with you m8.


----------



## Bullockracing (May 7, 2006)

My boss just voluntold me I was working the airshow this week putting up FOD fence. Dammit...


----------



## Henk (May 7, 2006)

Having problems with my internet and I am going to give the phone company a piece of my mind on Monday.

Henk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2006)

The fact that I have a headache and I have to fly tonight. I hate flying with a headache.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2006)

Man, tell me THAT aint the truth....


----------



## Glider (May 7, 2006)

Annoyed isn't the right word, more I realise how much I have to improve. I shot today in a competition and the attached are the cards that I shot, two at 50 meters and one at 100 meters.

I came last in my category.


----------



## Bullockracing (May 7, 2006)

Damn, glider, those are good groups for most of the AF troops.


----------



## Bullockracing (May 7, 2006)

I sure as heck don't shoot that good.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2006)

The second one is pretty decent, besides that one jerk round upper left...

Squeeze, dont jerk the trigger....


----------



## Glider (May 7, 2006)

You should have seen the other guys. I thought that I had done well, but as I said, I came last.

The wild one I think was because I tensed up and put too much pressure into the shoulder forcing it up and left. Jerking the trigger tends to send them down to the right


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2006)

I have to shoot the 9mm range and then the aerial gunnery range next week.l


----------



## Glider (May 8, 2006)

Puts my .22 in its place!!


----------



## MacArther (May 8, 2006)

Oy, I like getting presents for my birthday as much as the next person, but... when your parents spend $100+ on clothes instead of getting you something that would fit in the same price range, something is messed up. For me, it was an electronic trigger frame for my Spyder Xtra. Lets weigh the options:
Electric Trigger Frame: $75
Grand total clothing price: $120

The "reasoning" behind the choice is that "You're going off to college [after this summer, when I get a job smart ones] soon, and that paintball stuff is just a waste of money"


----------



## Pisis (May 13, 2006)

OK, so my g/f went to a Aerobic competition and when she comes to my door afterwards, the mobile phone rings... She won the first prize - a Scooter - but she won't get it because she wasn't presented when they draw the loss!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 13, 2006)

do you mean she wasn't present when they were giving out the awards? if so that sucks!


----------



## Pisis (May 13, 2006)

> do you mean she wasn't present when they were giving out the awards? if so that sucks!


Yes, absolutely. She almost cried when she came to me...

And *!!!damn!!!* I missed a P-51D passing my garden!!! I managed to make just this lousy small picture before it disappeared... I think it was an P-51D, concerning the engine sound, speed and shape...


----------



## Bullockracing (May 13, 2006)

Being at work locked in a room with no windows both days of the base airshow. ^%@(#*$^@()#*$^)@(#$*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2006)

Nothing of that magnitude, but I just chewed the wrong end of this pen and the ink dont taste very good


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2006)

Pollin


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2006)

The cricket, England dropped so many ****ing catches it just pissed me off, that game should of been won yesterday


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2006)

Yep...Bastards. I knew it would be a draw.


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2006)

Yeah when the last wickets didn't go I realised it was going to be a draw and then just turned of Test Match Special and sat and got pissed off...


----------



## Maestro (May 15, 2006)

A stupid b*tch working for a bank calling me five times in four weeks to sell me her f*cking Master-Card Gold... And who the f*ck gave her my phone number? I don't even have an account with this bank !

The last time I got _very_ clear :

<Ring> <Ring> <Ring>

- Hello ?
- Hi, this is Mrs. X from the HSBC (or whatever) bank calling to know if you would be interrested to obtain our Master-Card Gold...
- I don't give a sh*t about your f*cking credit card ! As far as I'm concerned, you can stick it up your f*cking *** !

<CLAK>


----------



## Bullockracing (May 15, 2006)

Come on Maestro, tell us how you really feel...


----------



## Pisis (May 18, 2006)

Maestro said:


> A stupid b*tch working for a bank calling me five times in four weeks to sell me her f*cking Master-Card Gold... And who the f*ck gave her my phone number? I don't even have an account with this bank !
> 
> The last time I got _very_ clear :
> 
> ...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2006)

Maestro said:


> And who the f*ck gave her my phone number?


It was me. 
Hee hee hee hee heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! 


Well...no, not really. 


Just do what I do:

<Ring, Ring>
"Hello?"
"Good evening, I'm calling on behalf of the Bank of - " <CLICK!!>


----------



## Pisis (May 18, 2006)

It could be that you earned a great cash heritage...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2006)

Yeah right. No chance.


----------



## Pisis (May 18, 2006)

Being caught by my sister when watching the "Busty Lesbians.mpg"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Being caught by my sister when watching the "Busty Lesbians.mpg"



Atleast it wasn't your mum who caught you!


----------



## Erich (May 18, 2006)

well tore out my right ankle muscles at work yesterday, sleepless night and then fool enough to go rippin up the pavement 35 miles this morn on my road bike . . . and now paying the dues for it .

yeah call me stupid


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

Stupid. 

And nothing annoyed me. Tattoos relax me a lot.


----------



## Henk (May 18, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Being caught by my sister when watching the "Busty Lesbians.mpg"



   , dam that is nasty, how the hell did that happen? The thing is that your sister now know something that you do not want your mom to know and she can use it to her advantage.

Well having to catch up on all my E-mails and reply to all the replies from this site, dam it is a sh*t load of them.

Henk


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 18, 2006)

*edited* wrong post


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2006)

not being able to stop thinking about a girl


----------



## Pisis (May 19, 2006)

that is normal


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2006)

The weather,it's stiil dark and raining.Besides,my neighbour is smoking by the window.How will she be kissing her husband? Maybe like an ash-tray.


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww , lanc has become a man! Some advise lanc, don't mention sheep to the girl.


----------



## Wildcat (May 19, 2006)

...unless she's into that type of thing!


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2006)

Wait a second while I go vomit from that image that just drilled it's way into my head. Lanc, you are one twisted child.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

Oh yeah lanc what girl...did you get off with someone after I left lastnight? 

Much the same as lanc, although actually its because I was worried, not cos im attracted to her 

And I ache a lot from too much dancing lastnight, also turns out I lost nearly a stone in weight lastnight.


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2006)

Oh god, CC has VD.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

VD...whats that?!


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2006)

Oh JESUS CHRIST, it's Venereal disease ... you would know it as a STD or STI...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

Ahh right. What gives you that impresion?


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2006)

Well, you are thinking about a girl but you're worried. That implies you've either given her VD, or she's given you VD. Or ... you've slammed your seed inside her ... and the seed has taken hold. And nine months down the line we've got a mini-CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

Haha no, I have a girlfriend I wouldnt cheat on her in any way...I was just saying I was worried cos she was out of it lastnight and didnt really know what she was doing.


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2006)

... well, it's her own fault if she ends up with VD.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2006)

Its her own fault if she ends up with CC.


----------



## Tiger (May 19, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Its her own fault if she ends up with CC.


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2006)

LOL!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Its her own fault if she ends up with CC.



Hahaha


----------



## Bullockracing (May 19, 2006)

Not having enough time before work to get the custom exhaust on my car.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2006)

Bad dreams that dont allow u to go back to sleep, FOR 3 DAYS IN A ROW!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Sitting for 4 hours at the barber shop and not getting a hair cut.


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2006)

That sucks...

My new PC wasn't ready (needed to be put together )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

> Lanc, you are one twisted child.



how? i live on a farm and you automatically assume i have a sheep fettish  it's not like i've never seen a woman before 



> Oh yeah lanc what girl



like i'd tell you! 



> did you get off with someone after I left lastnight?



i don't think her boyfriend, who it appears is old enough to drive down from nottingham where he lives, would've been too happy about that  



> I was worried cos she was out of it lastnight and didnt really know what she was doing



that could've applied to most of the girls, any clues


----------



## Pisis (May 22, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> i don't think her boyfriend, who it appears is old enough to drive down from nottingham where he lives, would've been too happy about that


Hehe.

I'm f*cking annoyed by the result of Ice Hockey World Champiosnhip Finals - Czech Republic - Sweden 0:4... But Silver isn't bad after all, everyone assummed the Czechs ain't gonna make it from the basic group...

http://www.nhl.com/news/2006/05/273038.html


----------



## Hot Space (May 22, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> how? i live on a farm and you automatically assume i have a sheep fettish  it's not like i've never seen a woman before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You live on a farm with all *those* sheep?

You lucky B 

_Heaven, I'm in heaven............_


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2006)

I hurt my back today while kicking a ball around the house with my son.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2006)

Ha ha, Wildcat's getting old.


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2006)

Ah don't say that! I'm only 23!


----------



## Pisis (May 22, 2006)

And already got a son, congrats!


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2006)

Thanks mate


----------



## plan_D (May 23, 2006)

Bloody Aussies can't stop breeding. Hahah


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2006)

I'd like to say that having an exam annoyed me, but I really dont mind them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2006)

na it wasn't too bad really, a change in arrangements afterwards annoyed me though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2006)

Getting up at 4 in the morning to fly our Colonal to Wiesbaden for some meetings and then waiting on him for 6 hours.


----------



## Wildcat (May 24, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Bloody Aussies can't stop breeding. Hahah



It's our plan to slowly take over the world!!


----------



## plan_D (May 24, 2006)

How many more crocodile hunters are we going to get before we fight back !? !


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2006)

Too many as one is more than enough...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2006)

> How many more crocodile hunters are we going to get before we fight back !? !


"OK, now I'm gonna jam my finger up it's as*..."


----------



## Wildcat (May 25, 2006)

LMAO! yes old Steve Irwin is a bit of a character/wanker.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 25, 2006)

He's a freak of nature, that one. 

"Crikey! It's a group of Komodo Dragons! Highly dangerous! They could rip me to pieces in seconds! I think I'll walk over there and piss 'em off!"


----------



## Pisis (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, that's a one heck of a freak! "You see, this killer-snake is really annoyed..." classiccal one...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

I bit a large chunk off my finger and its quite sore...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2006)

What happened CC, u ran out of chips to snack on???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2006)

chips aren't a snack food, crisps however are  and CC's so goddamn emo it was proberly some lame self harm attempt........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

My hangerover this morning when I woke up....Damn the fest light got wild. Damn German Beer Tents with Liter Mugs of cold Fest Beer.


----------



## Pisis (May 26, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

That was the last night of the Ansbach Volksfest and it got pretty wild. I took my camara but the battary was dead. I do have one pic that I have to upload to my computer when the battary is recharged and then I will post it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2006)

I got word that my aunt died last night of cancer.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Wayne, my condolences to u and ur family......


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2006)

Wayne that sucks, just been through that with a sister-in law. prayers are with your familie man !

with nervousness I am expecting a similiar call soon for an uncle


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

Im sorry for your loss Wayne. My prayers for you and your family and you aunt as well.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 26, 2006)

Cancer sucks....


----------



## Maestro (May 26, 2006)

My condolences for your aunt, NS.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2006)

Thanks boys. My Uncle Barry thanks you too.


----------



## Wildcat (May 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Skim, condolances to you and your family mate.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 27, 2006)

Hey NS, tell Uncle Barry I want my left handed smoke bender back... He's had it long enough...


----------



## Henk (May 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear mate.

Dam you people sure as hell crack me up, some love sheep and other dream about sheep    

Well, must drive 3km in the flippen cold on my bike and come home not drunk. 

I can get my mom's car but she would want me to come back before 4 in the morning and that is to early to come home. I want my own car.

Henk


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2006)

Deeply sorry to hear that NS....

Schumacher needs to be severly punished for his actions in qualifying at Monaco...He hasnt at the moment which is why im angry, and to add insult to injury Fisichella had his 3 fastest times deleted...Bastards...


----------



## Henk (May 27, 2006)

Ooops! ! ! ! !

Henk


----------



## Pisis (May 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear that NS, my condolences.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2006)

sorry skimmey

and for the record i have never loved sheep nor do i dream about them


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

BAAAA BAAAA


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2006)

you wanna be careful doing that, some of our members may mistake you for a sheep and take advantage.......


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2006)

Yea Adler, theres this guy named Lanc who apparently find the wooley booley alittle more "comforting" than the rest of us, so please, watch who ur bleating at....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

He has his steel wool gloves allready on.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

This site is reeaaaally slow today...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

What do you mean?


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2006)

I have know idea, I think he is trying to say if any of the non-British members understand cricket (the aussies and south african excluded...)


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2006)

I didn't eat for the whole day, damn! Not eating is probably a thing the annoys me most!


----------



## Erich (Jun 2, 2006)

well death has occured again in my familie tonight . . . 

gents I maybe off-line for a few days to gather my thoughts and recollect about all this. too much too soon

Erich


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2006)

Try and keep things together Erich... Things get tough every now and then, and ur spirit is the one true value that allows u to overcome adversity...

Take a trip to the mountains and use a few caribiners.... Clear ur head man....


----------



## Henk (Jun 3, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> I have know idea, I think he is trying to say if any of the non-British members understand cricket (the aussies and south african excluded...)



Oh yes cricket, not the sport for me but thanks that you know that we play the game allthough we have a idiot of a captain that just irritates me. The Aussies is sun of a guns when it comes to cricket and they are also very good in Rugby. Who watched the Super 14 Rugby? The Blue Bulls from South Africa and my team did pretty well near the end of the Super 14 but did suck in other matches.

Erich sorry to hear that mate and hope it works out for you in the end. 

Well what annoyed me today like Pisis also said I also did not eat today and am going to make me some food now and then go out and get a few drinks with my friends. 

Henk


----------



## Tiger (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry Erich, just try your best to get through it mate.

I'm annoyed because I had some Chili Brau and now my lips are numb!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2006)

sorry to hear that Erich

and only two of my friends (that i've had contact with atleast) remembered my birthday


----------



## Erich (Jun 3, 2006)

well after I posted I talked with my brother in southern Cali for a good hour, one of the best conversations I have ever had with him and much needed for both of us to blow off steam. We are strong fighters guys . . . 

rode this morn over 50 miles on my road bike and blew the pavement off the road doing alot of thinking, and as Les says sometimes you need to be alone and just do something active to clear the air. And Les thanks for your private I hold that dear to my heart . . . thanks bud !

E ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2006)

You're welcome Erich....


----------



## Henk (Jun 3, 2006)

Great to hear that you are doing better now Erich.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 4, 2006)

I just got home from north america, i have jet lag and im going to school tomorrow


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry about that, Erich. Hope you're better now.


----------



## Crippen (Jun 4, 2006)

I annoyed myself for forgetting my mate Lancs birthday. So I have come on here to beg forgiveness.
Sorry hun. E card on it's way and a promise that I will make it up to you.

Hi Everyone,hugs to all. Cripps x


----------



## Erich (Jun 5, 2006)

hey Lady from Manchester, good to see ya back !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I stung myself on some nettles quite bad and my hands are sore, the weather is too hot and I lost my cricket ball hitting a massive 6 this evening.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2006)

I know its late Erich, but Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 6, 2006)

The weather is way too hot! Where the hell is the British summer, I was looking forward to some rain!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm sorry about your loss Erich. 

What mildly irritated me today was, ... urh, Adler - I left my coat in your car !  I don't mind, although it has like £7 in the pocket. Just hold it, I'll get it when I visit you next. lol.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 7, 2006)

Tiger said:


> The weather is way too hot! Where the hell is the British summer, I was looking forward to some rain!


what's hot to you? imagine summer in the tropics dude, I go through that every year


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > The weather is way too hot! Where the hell is the British summer, I was looking forward to some rain!
> ...


It is not hot enough yet Tiger, I'm still waiting for it to warm up. Summer in the tropics is nice Looma, warm and sunny much nicer than cold and wet...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> what's hot to you? imagine summer in the tropics dude, I go through that every year



28C is hot to me. I like the cold and the wet! The only advantage to summer is all the ladys wearing very little!8)


----------



## Henk (Jun 7, 2006)

Well hot here in the south is 42C and 28C in the winter or 32C in the middle of the winter. IF it gets hot her like in 42C there is a hot wind that blows with the blazing sun, we call it a burg wind since it comes from the north in the same direction of the mounton. After the hot weather we normally get rain and a few days of cold weather. Our dam was 35% full and now it is 71% since the winter began because of the hot days and the rain that follows.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

42C summer... damn Henk same here, but no winter, just rain
It isn't warm here, it's HOT, I've seen this guy had a punishment and had to stand up without moving for the whole lunch time, cause his crayons melted... In the "cooler" mornings, after taking a bath, u have to wipe twice, one for the water and one for the sweat


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2006)

Im not a big fan of the heat - heat normally means a high pollen count and I really suffer from hayfever, which really sucks...Around 20-25 C is nice for me but any hotter is just a waste, you cant enjoy the weather when youre sweating buckets...I also prefer colder, wetter weather. Dull grey days are nice.


----------



## Henk (Jun 8, 2006)

CC I know what you mean, I also have hayfever and it really is the worst thing for me, but I get it from dust mites and we live in a old house so dust does come through and the vacuum just makes it worse because it does not filter out the dust mites and my lungs will fill with that sh*t and I can not breath.

I hate it but I have medication that I use and I do not get it at all during the day or on warm days, on tablet per day. Now it is great, I do not get it so much as I use to.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 9, 2006)

I kinda have that too
to most of u here, summer here is all year round
this house doesn't have a living room air-conditioner


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2006)

I like heat but it is not my favourite.When in Poland the temperature is high I think I should moved to Finland.Unfortunately, when a winter is frosty I catch a cold very often.Because I'm not a wild duck I don't fly away in spring or autumn and I stay there in my country.Maybe it's a mistake.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 9, 2006)

hot, wet, polluted, i go through that everyday
luckily, i am a wild duck and i get to go abroad during the summer... most of the time


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Our power company of South Africa having problems with the nuclear powerplant in Cape Town and it is effecting us here in the south to sit without power in the night and the idiots in controle of the company did not plan ahead but got fat bonus last year. 

Here it can be hot any day and cold the next. I love 25C weather, it is the right temperature.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 9, 2006)

hehehe, here... people will say that that is cold already


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

It is not warm and not too hot, just right for having a BBQ or just enjoy the weather outside.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 9, 2006)

It was 96 degrees down here today, with 100% humidity and no breeze.... You wanna talk about a freakin miserable day...


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Dam that sucks les, it can be hot but the bloody humidity with no wind sucks, that is a bad day.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2006)

I havent felt with it at all today, I dont know what the hell im doing to be honest


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

Lets see, nothing, it was a beautiful day.


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Adler, then why did you post here mate?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2006)

Just thought I would share that.

Now somethind did annoy me today. 

I have to do a night flight tonight until about 2 in the morning so I should be sleeping right now. Anyways I had to get up at like 8 and register my wifes car for her and then I figured I would just sleep again when I get home. Well needless to say I am still awake and can not sleep now. I will probably fall alseep in my flight.


----------



## Henk (Jun 12, 2006)

Well my f*cking E-mail address not opening so I can read my mail, stupid Yahoo.

Everything else work except opening my mail.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2006)

Other than having a bit of a sore throat, todays been great.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 14, 2006)

All my mates are still at uni and I'm the only one back home


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2006)

Our Chemistry exam was pretty hard...


----------



## Henk (Jun 14, 2006)

Enjoy it CC. That is why I did not take it. He he he


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 15, 2006)

I failed a 10 point pop quiz by one point
and the gay guys are having their period again  and they're all like


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 15, 2006)

going from 2.3meg to 1.1meg to got a more stable connection, and almost running out of time in the history exam......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2006)

Today was pretty hot, and I had a real blocked up nose this morning..


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2006)

What is pretty hot to u CC??? Today it was 96 degrees here, or 35.5 Celsius.... And u have to add in the 100% humidity on top of that 96...


----------



## Henk (Jun 15, 2006)

That sounds nice les, we have winter nwoand I would love a nice warm day except for the 100% humidity part.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice???!!!!! Are u outta ur freakin South African mind??? 70 is nice, 96 is a tier in the upper levels of hell....

I only live here cause the winters have awesome weather, the fishing kicks @ss, theres more work than u can shake a stick at, real estate is cheap as hell, and fine lookin women flock here like the Salmon of Capistrano... Suffering through the summers is one of the drawbacks.... The other ones would be the freakin hurricanes and the toothless rednecks...


----------



## Henk (Jun 15, 2006)

No, we have quite a lot of those days in our summer, and 35.5C is not so bad but 39 and 42 suck. Well I will visit you and just check out the females and I also like fishing with a beer in one hand and a great friend to chat to. 

Work, I want work I will get me money and come over there to drive you out of your mind. He he he he....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2006)

Heres a typical day on the ol fishing boat Hendrik... Ur more than welcome to come by, but I think the cost of the airfare will end up making u eat the bait instead of fishing with it...


----------



## Erich (Jun 15, 2006)

Ooooooooh that tickles, hey watch your teeth, hey who's piloting this craft anyhow ........... 

who cares ! ~ 

yes 96 F sucks we had three days of 100 in May now starting to heat up soon it will be 110-115F in July. Puke, I cannot even think in that with heavy navy blue coveralls on and a stinkin hard hat even with a green sunfilter shade.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 16, 2006)

We have "tropical weather" here in the CZ, or that's how they call it in the news... 28-36°C...


----------



## Twitch (Jun 16, 2006)

Goes to show that people get the government representatives that they deserve when they vote for richass "cork soakers" that have absolutely nothing in common with the citizens, are self absorbed and if not patently crooked are immoral at least.


----------



## Erich (Jun 16, 2006)

well this certainly made my Friday special ...............

www.uglydress.com

don't spend too much time here on a full stomach


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 16, 2006)

man alive.......

and having no one to speak to for most of the day after a very hard exam.......


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 16, 2006)

Realising I've lost the plans to a box set of 5 models and not being able to get them for a month


----------



## Maestro (Jun 16, 2006)

Since last Saturday, I got a f*cking flu. Generally, you get that during winter... How in the hell did I manage to catch a flu in _summer_ ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 16, 2006)

Its called the Summer Flu, and it effects the entire North American Continent...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 16, 2006)

summer flu here is when u go outside and get sweaty, go inside and let ur sweat dry on the air-con, then go outside where it's raining hot water
there was a blackout for 4 hours here!


----------



## Henk (Jun 16, 2006)

It does not cost so much to go to US and survive for a while.

I will be glad to join in on that trip les, it looks just a bit boring with so few people. Is that the only girls on the boat?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 16, 2006)

Besides the one that was going down on me, and the one driving, yes.... Boring???? Hooking into 250 pound Tuna cant be all that boring, can it???


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

Noooooo, the fish sounds great, but I would surly do with more girls and beer, looks like you only had two girls and two beers.  

You should not have time to get bored.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

Beggars cant be choosy Henk.... U get the leftovers/sloppy seconds...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2006)

Bad hayfever, tired, my arm aches, and the upper half of my body is completely sunburnt, as are parts of my legs...Other than that im top notch!


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

He he he.... yup beggers cant be choosy. How are you at a party les?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

> How are you at a party les?


Ummm, not sure what ur asking, but remember, I'm 40, so the little kid, lets gets drunk and stupid game has long passed me by...


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

No, what do you do at a party les except drink?

Being hungry.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

Depends on the party of course.... If its a big party, I usually end up punching some drunk meatball, but if its one of our normal parties, theres lots of crawfish to eat, fireworks to blow off, and lots of red meat on the grill....


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

Now where is the girls les? LOL I hate drunk @sholes at a party. I love the red meat part, oh yes that really sounds great. We call that a Braai, but you call it BBQ, but a braai is where a lot of friends gather and have fun around the fire and listen to nice music. That is what we call a party not a house party that is something different or a birthday party.


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

Well my friends chick pissing me off and justcausing that the evening sucked, a anti-social person and just want to do what she want and when he got pissed off it got even worse.  That is why you do not take them to bars.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2006)

You should have thrown a stool at her.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2006)

on account of the fact i've only been up for two hours, nothing as of yet..........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2006)

Nothing, in fact ... something good has already happened. But I can't be bothered to go to the "What cheered you up...?" thread.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

Some people are coming round for lunch, meaning I have to socialise and miss the Moto GP. Unless...


----------



## Henk (Jun 18, 2006)

plan D I am the son of a b*tch who gave her a lift to my friends house and that is what the little b*tch does, I told my friend that he should let me know when me and he go out for a drink and chat and meantime enjoy her boring conversation and bullsh*t. I know her and this is what she does. 

Why are there people who love to f*ck up a good mood? Just thinking of it I get pissed off again.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

My eBay account has been put on hold because I dont have £1.07 to pay off my sellers fees


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 20, 2006)

well atleast u can go internet shopping


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 20, 2006)

Waiting for my Crisp sandwich 

But, the icing on the cake? Arrogant people on the buses :/


----------



## Erich (Jun 20, 2006)

gosh you guys whine like a mule .........

picking up one of my cycling buddies off the ground after a hit and run by an old tart, honking as she went passed him.....hit a bloody frickin run you ***** cause when I find you I'm gonna tear your lungs out........

my friend doesn't have a clue what happened cannot remember anything, tore his right shoulder muscles and most likely talking with paramedics has a severe concusion w. memory loss 

what a great way to start out a Tuesday ..........

wheres that ***** ?


----------



## Henk (Jun 20, 2006)

That has also happend to me, but I got the drunk old as*hole.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2006)

Being at work.


----------



## Henk (Jun 20, 2006)

You should be happy that you have a job and get money.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2006)

Having a large hole in the side of my toe...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2006)

Henk said:


> You should be happy that you have a job and get money.



Yes, I should but not when the temperature is a bit over 30 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 21, 2006)

Having to pay for an English exam. Hell, that dude speaks worst English then I do and I gotta pay him 5 Euro for each of his "exams"....


----------



## Henk (Jun 22, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Yes, I should but not when the temperature is a bit over 30 degrees Celsius.



Wurger I would not give a dam, I want a job now I would take it for almost nothing just to get experience, but I know what you mean, I worked at a restaurant and in the kitchen it was almost that hot, and it was even hotter during the summer.

What kind of job do you do Wurger?

Well being very cold here and my step bro saying one thing and doing the opposite thing. I cant wait until he get back from holiday, get his [email protected] kicked.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2006)

Having to get up so damn early after working so damn late the night before.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2006)

My dad doing some DIY at 8 in the morning and losing me sleep, and putting parmesan cheese on my Spaghetti Bolognaise only to realise that the cheese turned green.


----------



## Henk (Jun 23, 2006)

Having no cash.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 24, 2006)

The most boring class night ever
having to make a presentation... a dance choreographed by a bunch of fags, and a song twice as gay, then i had to stay and listen to the class officer's long speeches until 11pm, then having only 2 hours of free time left, going ghost hunting with a bunch of pussies who dont want to go to the huge cemetery right net to my school.. then at light out, the night prefects were a bunh of noisy little fags


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2006)

Sounds like we have our very first Homophobe here gentlemen....


----------



## Henk (Jun 24, 2006)

Why don't you go to a other school looma?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 24, 2006)

Got a bit of a headache and my toes giving me greif again.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 24, 2006)

Henk said:


> Why don't you go to a other school looma?


cause there are more gays there


----------



## Henk (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh I see.

Having a hang over from last night. Why me??????


----------



## Pisis (Jun 25, 2006)

Because you're a drunktard! 

What really pissed me off today is that I had to pay my school bill for the next year which makes around $ 1,000....


----------



## Henk (Jun 25, 2006)

Well it was here for my school bill for a year was R2200, the so cold poor people pay R30 a year. In dollars it would be very cheap.

Well Pisis you will be there soon. well I did not drink much so that is why it annoyed me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2006)

Having the shits.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 25, 2006)

What?! 
It sounds disturbing!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2006)

It is more unpleasant than disturbing...

My Ipod died yesterday.

EDIT just fixed it...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 25, 2006)

Pisis said:


> What?!
> It sounds disturbing!



Its means he spent all day sat on the toilet with a waterfall of sh!t coming out!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

I think we understood, that explanation was not really necessary but thank you anyways.


----------



## Monique (Jun 26, 2006)

I know what is going to annoy me today. My stupid Math final exam that I have to go take in about an hour. Bleh, I hate finals, but thankfully this is the second last one.​


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

Haha all my exams are done...

Being at home with nothing to do all day all day annoys me.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Why don¨t you work on your models?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

I cant be bothered to get everything out, and sit down to paint a tiny bit of an aircraft which prevents me doing any further work...Far too much effort. I could just sit down and hastily assemble evrything but thats pointless.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 26, 2006)

What annoyed me? see the world cup thread.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

i'll contribute £10 to your car fund and buy your BBMF set CC


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2006)

Spyware...


----------



## Maestro (Jun 27, 2006)

Saturday was the "Fête Nationale" (Saint-Jean Baptiste). I worked that night and saw how stupid and drunk Québekers can be.

How can it be fun to listen to old shitty French music from the 70s sang by shitty separatist subsidized signers ? You need to be really drunk to enjoy that...


----------



## Monique (Jun 27, 2006)

So many things annoy me. But it is especially annoying when it happens first thing in the morning.

 Okay for once in a blue moon I decide to cook me a nice hot breakfast and then... -dun dun dun- I some how managed to burn the toast to a crisp. Which shouldn't have been possible because it was only light toast and was in there for about a minute or two.​


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 27, 2006)

Having to fill in an application form for a local supermarket- why can't the government give student s more money?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2006)

Sitting here at 3am eating grape fruit from a tin with a knife. The grape fruit is so sour its like putting you're tongue on a 9v battery(the ones with both terminals on one end).


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

Well being up at 4am, meeting a great girl last night and am so sorry the time was so short that we spent together.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2006)

Henk said:


> meeting a great girl last night and am so sorry the time was so short that we spent together.



You should say that to her, women love that stuff! She'll say something like "awwwww Henk, you're so sweet, would you like to come see my bedroom ect"


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

Tiger I see how your head works. LOL

She is really a nice girl and would not want to use her, her dad will put a hail of shotgun bullets up my [email protected], for now that will be out of the question.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2006)

I know what sort of girl you are talking about Henk, I have quite a few friends who are girls who I really care about, and would never dream of using them. They are good friends to have and that friendship could one day build in to a very strong relationship.


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

Yup exactly Tiger.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2006)

the way guys think it's bloody hard to always wanna be just friends with a girl, there's alwways times we think of shagging them it's just the ways guys think.....


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2006)

I know what you mean, but it's natural I guess, we are after all programmed to continue the human race.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 28, 2006)

England losing another ODI...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah the lost all 3 that sucked. Looks like Vaughan is going to be out for some time yet as well...

Nothing much annoyed me today apart from the cricket.


----------



## Henk (Jun 28, 2006)

Well finding out my friend like the same girl as I do, well got to sort it out some way.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2006)

You have to fight to sort that kind of thing out. Or spit roast her. 

Nothing annoyed me today. You whiney little bitches.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2006)

Getting laid off from work. Damn, I actually liked my job too. Oh well, hitting the classifieds again...

For those of you considering a career in high tech, this kind of sh*t happens quite a bit, so if you like stability and job security, find something outside of high-tech. Money is usually good, but job security is always questionable.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Eric. At least you got a few qualifications to get yourself into another sweet job.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2006)

Yep. They gave me a reasonable severance package, so I will be ok for a bit. Still sucks though, they had good hours and no overtime or on-call. I may actually start looking out of state to. I have equity in my house that would likely damn near buy a nice house outright anywhere else. We shall see. I am looking into Lockheed and Northrup Grumman right now. Both are close. It's still sinking in and I will have a clearer idea of where I will go next in a couple of days.


----------



## Henk (Jun 28, 2006)

That sucks mate. 

Well plan-D first come first serve.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 28, 2006)

that sucks man I hate the resume crap the cover letters and all that the interviews


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Eric, hope everything works out mate.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 29, 2006)

Northrop Grumman has a very large facility here in Mississippi Eric, not that anyone would move here on purpose of course hehe....

Sorry to hear about the lay-off.... Looks like Im selling my company and working with my buddies... Im tired of all the hassles...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

well, good luck with the job hunt Eric 

what annoyed me? having to miss the vague possibility i could've gone to Yeovilton airshow to meet a girl, she's worth it though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2006)

Having a completely ****ed up toe, having nothing to do all day,and realising that my 6th form induction is actually at 9:15 tomorrow and not 11:15, meaning no extra sleep...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

but on the plus side i'll be there too


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah right, the plus side...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

what's annoying? having fish and chips from the Launceston Fryers, the curry sauce sucks, the chips are horrid and the fish not only tiny but is not even edible without copious ammounts of sauce


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2006)

Jeez youre so wrong, they dont win masses of awards every year for nothing, have fresh chips cooked in delicious Beef dripping is heaven, the fish is excellent and who has curry sauce with chips...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

dude what do i care about awards! i get my chips from the Racey place because they taste better than this rubbish from the Fryers, no awards are gonna change my mind


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2006)

The Racey Plaice are inconsistant, hurried, and low quality...the chips are never properly cooked, covered in grease, and the only reason their fish looks bigger is because two thirds of it is batter. Their sausages also taste like rubber and they dont even have a seating area. Utterly useless...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

isn't the whole point in take away that you take it from the premices? and who actually uses that seating area? and don't talk to me about grease, there's a pool of the stuff in the bottom of the box i just had the fish and chips out of, i've NEVER experience inconsistancy with the racey place, never, the chips are always cooked to a high standard and the fish is large because they use large fillets, not because it's mostly batter............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2006)

It is mostly batter, every piece either me or my mum and dad has had too much batter...Either that or not enough...The chips there are sometimes pretty good, but about 75% of the time theyre undercooked, soft and flavourless.
You see Launceston Fryers have both bases covered, a take-away AND the seating area! And whenever I go in there there are plenty of seats occupied. Number of awards won by the Racey Plaice: 0, Number won by Launceston Fryers: lots  Face it, Launceston Fryers are comfortably the superior eating establishment and it would seem that everyone except for you knows it  8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Getting laid off from work. Damn, I actually liked my job too. Oh well, hitting the classifieds again...


Well damn. Sorry to hear it man, that's bullsh*t luck. I'm sure things will work out for the better though, you're a smart cookie. Best o' luck.


----------



## Monique (Jun 30, 2006)

D= It's been really hot out lately so I've had my fan turned on every night. Then when I woke up this morning I looked at it and realised it wasn't working but it was still on and plugged in.  Yeah now I have to go spend twenty dollars to get a new one. That annoys me because I had other things to waste that money on.​


----------



## evangilder (Jun 30, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Well damn. Sorry to hear it man, that's bullsh*t luck. I'm sure things will work out for the better though, you're a smart cookie. Best o' luck.


Yeah, I have about 2 months worth of severance, so I'm not frantic. Been mulling over a career change for the last few months anyway, maybe it's time to jump. Part of my severance was career counselling with DBM, so I will chat with them about it next week when I meet them.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 1, 2006)

I ate fish and chips... so tasteless compared to all the foodi eat


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> It is mostly batter, every piece either me or my mum and dad has had too much batter...Either that or not enough...The chips there are sometimes pretty good, but about 75% of the time theyre undercooked, soft and flavourless.
> You see Launceston Fryers have both bases covered, a take-away AND the seating area! And whenever I go in there there are plenty of seats occupied. Number of awards won by the Racey Plaice: 0, Number won by Launceston Fryers: lots  Face it, Launceston Fryers are comfortably the superior eating establishment and it would seem that everyone except for you knows it  8)



well the racy place can't be doing too bad if they've stayed in business this long, i'd rather go to the place than the fryers any day... that being said i'd rather have a pasty over either place


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2006)

England got ****ing trashed in the last one day match...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 1, 2006)

England losing in the World Cup, I sense a connection


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2006)

So do I. England suck at sports.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 1, 2006)

We're the best losers on the planet- we should be, we've had more practise than everyone else


----------



## Monique (Jul 1, 2006)

D= I saw this really awesome skirt down in China Town. I tryed it on and it fit me, then my mom looked at it and saw it had a rip in it. So I didn't buy it because I lack the ability to sew clothing.​


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2006)

Yep, an English sporting team hasn't won anything since the Ashes last summer...

England getting whitewashed by the Sri Lankans (not to bothered about them getting knocked out of the World Cup it was always going to happen).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2006)

My hip is real sore and bruised from where I fell over yesterday...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 3, 2006)

Murray going out of Wimbledon


----------



## Monique (Jul 3, 2006)

Some weiner was out mowing their lawn at like five o'clock in the morning. I stayed up really late last night so being waked early and not being able to go back to sleep has put me in a little bit of a cranky mood.​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2006)

Was the weiner a standard size one? I'm struggling with the physics of a sausage operating grass reduction equipment?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Henk (Jul 3, 2006)

Having no cash.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 3, 2006)

Hahaha, Tiger !


----------



## Monique (Jul 4, 2006)

My brother and his annoying little friends locked me out of the house for like thirty minutes.​


----------



## Monique (Jul 4, 2006)

Tiger said:


> Was the weiner a standard size one? I'm struggling with the physics of a sausage operating grass reduction equipment?




No, I meant weiner as in a stupid person who has no consideration for any one else what so ever.​


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2006)

Duh....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2006)

The Budweiser adverts during ITV's World Cup coverage.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> The Budweiser adverts during ITV's World Cup coverage.



I hope it really anoyed you.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2006)

They do, I bet they would annoy most people as well if they had to watch it every 10 mins (when the game isn't on)...


----------



## Henk (Jul 4, 2006)

Germany lost.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 4, 2006)

Monique said:


> No, I meant weiner as in a stupid person who has no consideration for any one else what so ever.​



Oh, ok, so what's a Frankfurter?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 4, 2006)

Tiger said:


> Oh, ok, so what's a Frankfurter?


I thought he was a transvestite from space or something. He looked a bit like Tim Curry.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jesus that film was aweful!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 4, 2006)

Ah, but it's a classic.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2006)

Awful?  Its amazing!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Awful?  Its amazing!



I guess CC, you get your rocks off over Richard O'Brien in stockings?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2006)

Hell, I was gonna go see it in theatre a few months a go


----------



## Henk (Jul 5, 2006)

Finding out I am not going to be able to go out this weekend, having the stay awake competition starting tomorrow so wish me luck. Going for 82 hours.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2006)

Good luck.

The way Portugal played in the semi against France. Diving all over the place, half the team should of been sent off.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 5, 2006)

You know that staying awake screws up your body, don't you?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2006)

You'll have to keep us updated, good luck!


----------



## Twitch (Jul 6, 2006)

Realizing I need to stain and waterseal all the redwood of the gazebo and deck that my jacuzzi is in.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

Kim Clijsters being eliminated in the semi finals at Wimbledon...And my printer feed is all screwed up.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2006)

Painting my house is going to cost me $3500


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

Jesus H Christ.... How bigs ur freakin house Matt???


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 6, 2006)

Having to clean out the garage...


----------



## Henk (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Gnomey. 

I am now at 17 hours and still going strong. Well the ****ing pizza was to small that I had for dinner, had to share it. Wish there were two, one for me and one for my friend.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm at 18hrs and I'm not in any comp! Keep it up Henk.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

Jeez Henk why would you wanna stay up that long? I cant sleep at all recently, espeically tonight I feel like ****...any tips for easy sleep?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmm, tips for sleep. You could try cyanide, always worked for Marry Poppins when she wanted to get the brats to sleep.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh believe me I would if I could find any


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 7, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Hell, I was gonna go see it in theatre a few months a go



Fag!


----------



## Maestro (Jul 7, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Jeez Henk why would you wanna stay up that long? I cant sleep at all recently, espeically tonight I feel like ****...any tips for easy sleep?



Ask one of your buddies to strike you to the head with a baseball bat. Or if you don't like violence, get drunk. 

Honestly, I didn't had sleep problems for ages. The last time I had, I think I was in elementary school.

But now, I rarely go sleep before midnight. For example, it's 3:15 AM here... and I'm still awake. So when I go to bed I'm generally tired so it makes it easier to fall asleep.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)

I have sleeping problems only after heavy consumption of coffee....
And I'm annoyed with my running nose, currently...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 7, 2006)

> And I'm annoyed with my running nose, currently...


Drop the rolled up bill and stay off the cocaine and u'll be fine Pisis....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by cheddar cheese
> Hell, I was gonna go see it in theatre a few months a go





hussars said:


> Fag!


I've seen The Rocky Horror Picture Show over a dozen times, back in the day... Its an entertaining time in the theatre, with people shooting water guns, throwing toilet paper, yelling lines, and meatballs performing the parts in costume...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Drop the rolled up bill and stay off the cocaine and u'll be fine Pisis....


Well, I think it is from alergic origin but it's true I had some speed last week....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 7, 2006)

Well 5 hours sleep im good...bit of a headache though


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 7, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Well, I think it is from alergic origin but it's true I had some speed last week....




Please tell me your joking


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2006)

Somehow I doubt it...

Nose bleed for no reason this evening that lasted for 30 mins...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm sunburned. Kinda stings. Ow.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 8, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Well, I think it is from alergic origin but it's true I had some speed last week....



Pisis, if you continue to swallow so much sh*t, you're gonna end up like this girl.

P.S. I know I already posted the full report on an other thread, but that's only the main part of it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2006)

The dog decided to be sick all over the kitchen floor...


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 8, 2006)

driving back from cardiff to cambridge - supposed to take 3 hours, we got delayed and it took us 5 and a half to get home... 

you soon realise that your brothers car seats ARENT as comfortable as they first seem...


----------



## Crippen (Jul 8, 2006)

Not being able to go to Duxford this weekend.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 8, 2006)

ive got front row seats - i live in duxford, by the way, you missed a treat - the show was amzing, had 50 planes (i counted) doing a formation flyover - didnt take any photos, really sorry.


----------



## Monique (Jul 8, 2006)

D= My little brother ate the last Waffle in the box this morning.  When I specifically told him not to because he already ate all the other Waffles that where in the box. :/ Yeah, so I had to eat crappy toast for breakfast today.​


----------



## Henk (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I did 48 hours and it is way easier at home to do 76 hours than on the f*cking crappy bed I had to sit on and no one to talk to I did not consentrate on the ****ing thing they do to see if you are still awake and thus was kicked out, but I am number 3 and I am not out must still go to the finals where all the 5 best will compete for the grand prize which is now 15 000 Rand. 

Slept and woke up everyone calling me wanting to go out and get, well drunk. He he he......... 

I did not get to go out this weekend and that was bad seeing everyone going of to the pub and me, sitting on that f*cking bed.

To be able to sleep, well get drunk and then go to bed. Will sleep like a baby. Works everytime.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2006)

Another thing that has annoyed me today (after reading Peters post) is the fact he went to Duxford without taking any pictures...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> My hip is real sore and bruised from where I fell over yesterday...



Masturbation accident?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2006)

Hahahah


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2006)

The dog eat the chocolate cake I had left on the side (again she did it last week as well).


----------



## Henk (Jul 11, 2006)

The pain in my operation foot.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 11, 2006)

I just had to wake up.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 11, 2006)

dysonsphere said:


> my brain hurts



"Are you a brain specialist?"

"Why?"

"My brain hurts!"

Gotta love Python.http://www.smileypad.com/v202/Cache/Banners/Spanish.gif


----------



## Chief (Jul 12, 2006)

YOUR FACE!


----------



## Monique (Jul 12, 2006)

Bleh, my mom is forcing me to go to a craptastically over priced Carnival today for nearly six hours. I think I'm going to end up going crazy there.​


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

Chief said:


> YOUR FACE!



 

Then dont look at it.


----------



## Dirty Ed (Jul 12, 2006)

I paid $8 for a good Gurkha cigar, and it unraveled along the seam.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 12, 2006)

My homeowner's association agued over my proposed house trim colors. I told them my trim was going to be Parker Paint Base White. The Paint Nazis wouldn't approve my colors until I acquiesced to paint my trim "Rustic White". Only a woman would call white, "Rustic White". [Sorry ladies]


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 12, 2006)

Dirty Ed said:


> I paid $8 for a good Gurkha cigar, and it unraveled along the seam.



That does tend to piss one off, doesn't it!


----------



## Twitch (Jul 12, 2006)

Cork soaking sonofabitch! The friggin injections they gave me to hold my cancer from spreading last year before my proceedure killed it made me develop osteoperosis.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 12, 2006)

That trumps mine.


----------



## Henk (Jul 12, 2006)

That suck Twitch. My friend fracturing his wrist at work and then going to Public Hospital and being told that the doctor cannot see him and is to busy, which is true, the hospital is as large ans my entire city block, but no one can help my friend. It is really bad and his hand started to go blue, I will help him tomorrow again to get help. 

Only one doctor on duty for the whole night, great "new and improved" South Africa I live in.


----------



## Monique (Jul 12, 2006)

I've been lucky none of my friends or family has ever been hurt bad enough or so sick that they had to go to the hospital. Except for that one time my brother had appendixcitus or something like that.​


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 12, 2006)

Henk said:


> My friend fracturing his wrist at work and then going to Public Hospital and being told that the doctor cannot see him and is to busy, which is true, the hospital is as large ans my entire city block, but no one can help my friend. Only one doctor on duty for the whole night, great "new and improved" South Africa I live in.



For all the complaining that folks do about American healthcare, this does not occur unless you are trying to see a specialist. Sorry to hear about this Henk and hope all goes well. Healthcare is only important when you need it. And, man, when you need it it's important.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2006)

Realising I paid my credit card bill off twice...

When I broke my arm my mum (who is a doctor) said it wasn't broken so I did go to hospital or anything and then 4 weeks later when my uncle visited (he is an orthopaedic surgeon) looked at my arm and said it had clearly been broken - I could only straighten it to around 5-10 degrees from fully straight...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2006)

Ouch!

The tumor thing in my back is growing back and I am going to have to have it cut out again. That annoys me.


----------



## Dirty Ed (Jul 13, 2006)

Cheeze! My cigar problem seems like no problem at all, compared to what I have just read. Good luck with them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2006)

out modem getting busted in a thunderstorm two sundays ago, meaning i haven't been able to get on since (alright who noticed i'd gone?) but now we've got a new modem......

of course one of the first things i find out upon getting connected again is so annoying i can't even speak of it for it hurts too much..........


----------



## Henk (Jul 13, 2006)

Well guys my friend needs forms to be able to get help, Injury on Duty. These idiots who rule here sure as hell do not know what they are doing, only the private hospitals are up to standard, everything Government sucks. Well I do not give a f*ck about Apartheid but one thing is that everything government were up to standard, if you needed help you got it. 

Really trust a "freedom fighter" to rule a country, it is all a buddy buddy system. When me and my friend went back at 01:30 Am the waiting room were full and there were a lady that were sitting in a Arm chair very sick and her husband look so sad it terrified me and there were still one doctor on duty and no nurse in sight.

Gees guys what happend to caring of the nation, but no as long as the government officials got there money and get the opportunity to steal some more they are happy.

They just f*ck up your day totally, what is tax for then?


----------



## Henk (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh yes Adler that is really bad mate.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 13, 2006)

Henk said:


> They just f*ck up your day totally, what is tax for then?



Well, taxes are used to pay back politicians' buddies who helped them by giving money to their party during the elections... So to thank them, they give them contracts to build/repair things two or three times the normal price.

That's the politics game.


----------



## Henk (Jul 13, 2006)

Here you can not call it politics, you call it a joke. Do you guys know why the ANC win the elections every time? The black people here vote for them because they think it it is the loyal thing to do because the brought a end to the Apartheid government. 

Idiots, they must think of which one will be the best for them, but no promise them free fridges and free houses or free water and electricity and they will vote for you here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2006)

Your describing most governments Henk. They are all corrupt. But nowhere near as corrupt as the Vatican!


----------



## Henk (Jul 14, 2006)

What, really Adler?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 16, 2006)

The fact that I can't stop farting. Jesus Christ, I stink! 


Somebody kill me.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 16, 2006)

same here


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2006)

not a great deal's annoyed me today i guess......


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 16, 2006)

my 1/72 Fw-190D canopy was ruined


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2006)

watching the worst emo kid piss take ever 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8u_n6dQwQM_


----------



## Henk (Jul 16, 2006)

Having to do everyting before the next person comes on theire shift and then being ungrateful.


----------



## Chief (Jul 17, 2006)

My brain hurts.


----------



## Chief (Jul 17, 2006)

and I screwd up my signature.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

Having to get up at 7 in the morning after getting home from the Rolling Stones concert at 0330 in the morning.


----------



## Monique (Jul 17, 2006)

The fact that I've been sick with a throat pain and cough for the past four days and I'm barely getting better.

 And I horribly ruined one of my pictures I was drawing.​


----------



## Henk (Jul 17, 2006)

You coughed on it? 

I got of from work just barley working to and a half hours at 11:30 AM and then were called to come in at 7 PM again. I wish I could get a better job but the little I get I never had, except when I worked on the elections I got 400 Rand just for two days of sitting around.


----------



## Monique (Jul 17, 2006)

No I spilt my tea on it because I was coughing. I really should keep my beverages away from my art.​


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 18, 2006)

Walking in the rain


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 18, 2006)

Still no job


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2006)

I know what you mean MM. 8 more days before Villa Van Gilder goes up on the market.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2006)

Waking up at half 7 boiling hot, and not being able to get back to sleep because my curtains are bloody useless.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2006)

half 7, awwww 

and it's been one of them duys when absolutely nothing's gone right and just about everything's annoyed my, i've cut myself, got covered in dirt and dust, got bits of grass flicked at my eyes, broke a gate and the pin to a jarry can, repeatedly had to cut akward parts of a field, MP3 ran out of battery as did my radio, didn't get anything done today that i wanted to, the list goes on...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2006)

> i've cut myself



And you call me an emo


----------



## Henk (Jul 18, 2006)

My dad.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 18, 2006)

Having to do chores...and put up with my mom.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> And you call me an emo



difference being mine was by accident on a rusty weel guard, whilst i was outside actually doing some work 

and to add to yesterday's run of missfortune i ****ed up whilst driving, forgetting to raise the hydraulics so of course when i turned there was an almight clunk and i was lucky not to flip the trailer over......

and what's annoyed me today? not much......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 19, 2006)

Dont come near me then, Tetnus boy 

Im just generally bored today which is annoying.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 19, 2006)

The transfers on my Javelin- they just kept folding up on me


----------



## Bullockracing (Jul 19, 2006)

Breaking my 5th phalanx and fracturing my 5th metatarsis (ouch)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 19, 2006)

ouch! hope your foot gets better soon


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 19, 2006)

My P-38J model's canopy isn't doing right and I ran out of silver model spray paint...

Oh, and hope your foot gets better as well...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 20, 2006)

my air brush got ****ed, so now i have to improve my grades to get a new one


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

evangilder said:


> I know what you mean MM. 8 more days before Villa Van Gilder goes up on the market.



You are losing your house Eric?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Having to do chores...and put up with my mom.



You know when you get older you will see that she was just trying to teach and help you. You will realize that if you ever have your own kids.

Love your mother, she brought you into this world and deserves it.


----------



## Henk (Jul 20, 2006)

Being botherd on my only day I had off and everyone phones me when I was sleeping late, cant they just leave me then alone. Having to rush to make and print a CV to go and hand it in and work to be able to get a better job.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

the way that im a guy and i cant get a boyfriend.


----------



## Henk (Jul 20, 2006)

Are you gay pererbruce2002?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You are losing your house Eric?


Not losing it, but selling it to prevent that. I didn;t figure getting laid off would happen and we basically put all we had into buying this house. The good news is that we will get it back when the house sells. The bad news is that we will be all out of money in about 6 weeks, unless the house sells before then. We have contingencies if it doesn't sell quickly, but it likely will in this neighborhood. 

We are very likely leaving California. It's gotten way too friggin expensive here.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn Eric, I hope everything works out OK mate.

What annoyed me? The missus took a spill and busted her knee up in the shopping centre. She can't walk yet, so I'm running around like a mad man..


----------



## Maestro (Jul 21, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Not losing it, but selling it to prevent that. I didn;t figure getting laid off would happen and we basically put all we had into buying this house. The good news is that we will get it back when the house sells. The bad news is that we will be all out of money in about 6 weeks, unless the house sells before then. We have contingencies if it doesn't sell quickly, but it likely will in this neighborhood.
> 
> We are very likely leaving California. It's gotten way too friggin expensive here.



Good luck with your house and everything else, mate. I assume you didn't find an other job yet, so I wish you luck for that too.

In a very populated area like California, it must be really hard to find a job. It is here and the population isn't that big.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2006)

Henk said:


> Are you gay pererbruce2002?



If he is oh well, let him be. This is a free place and he is welcome here. 

I personally may not agree with the homosexual lifestyle but they are people also and deserve to be treated that way. They are free to be the way they wish to be.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Damn Eric, I hope everything works out OK mate.
> 
> What annoyed me? The missus took a spill and busted her knee up in the shopping centre. She can't walk yet, so I'm running around like a mad man..



Ouch! I hope she gets better soon. Knee injuries are never fun.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 21, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You know when you get older you will see that she was just trying to teach and help you. You will realize that if you ever have your own kids.
> 
> Love your mother, she brought you into this world and deserves it.



I do love my mom and you are right.



DerAlderIstGelandet said:


> I personally may not agree with the homosexual lifestyle but they are people also and deserve to be treated that way.



I didnt know gays were people too.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 21, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> I didnt know gays were people too.



That's because you're a redneck. By the way, Blacks are people aswell.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2006)

what annoyed me? the fact i haven't been able to go into town all week because i've had to help on the farm.........


----------



## Maestro (Jul 21, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> If he is oh well, let him be. This is a free place and he is welcome here.
> 
> I personally may not agree with the homosexual lifestyle but they are people also and deserve to be treated that way. They are free to be the way they wish to be.



If he really is, CC and Lanc will have to stop their gayish jokes... That newcomer could take it seriously and they could receive a very "unpleasent" visitor. 

Nah... Just kidding.


----------



## Henk (Jul 21, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> If he is oh well, let him be. This is a free place and he is welcome here.
> 
> I personally may not agree with the homosexual lifestyle but they are people also and deserve to be treated that way. They are free to be the way they wish to be.



It id cool Adler I have no problem with him and he is welcome here ans would not be treated like sh*t because of it, as long as we do not get into the whole gay thing. I also do not agree with it, but it is the persons choice.


----------



## Henk (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh yes Eric I hope that everything will work out for you.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

Maestro said:


> If he really is, CC and Lanc will have to stop their gayish jokes... That newcomer could take it seriously and they could receive a very "unpleasent" visitor.
> 
> Nah... Just kidding.



double check that and you'll find it's everyone else making gay jokes about us


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2006)

Yeah lanc, but they wouldnt be doing it in the first place if we didnt give them a reason to would they, honey.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

you're a fag........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2006)

Maybe, but ill always be your fag


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

you have a girlfriend, have you no shame


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2006)

Nope!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

what annoyed me today? that picture


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2006)

^^Same and the fact my ankle still hurts from spraining it last week...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 22, 2006)

Picture freaks me out... Oh and I dont know what annoyed me today bu something is bound to happen.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2006)

That girl on the left must have some serious camel toe going on


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> double check that and you'll find it's everyone else making gay jokes about us



Dont worry Lanc, we know you only like Sheep!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2006)

Tiger said:


> That girl on the left must have some serious camel toe going on



How you can even think of that is just wrong. She is like 12 man!


----------



## Henk (Jul 22, 2006)

**** you guys are not right up there.  

Having to go to work in like 5 hours and it is not almost 5 am.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> How you can even think of that is just wrong. She is like 12 man!



yeah it is seriously wrong! it'd be even more wrong if you knew her in person, having said that i'd imagine the chick in the middle has a similar problem 

what annoyed me? a 3rd set of friends going to france, this time for 3 weeks, i'm not sure which is more annoying, that fact they've gone or the fact they've gone to france


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> yeah it is seriously wrong! it'd be even more wrong if you knew her in person, having said that i'd imagine the chick in the middle has a similar problem



Yeah, who is that prat with the hat? Could it be CC?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2006)

Could be...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 23, 2006)

What annoyed me? puking last night in a pub in town- had something bad to eat earlier on in the day


----------



## Henk (Jul 23, 2006)

Afterone big nibhgt at the pub last night and having only 4 hours of sleep and then went to work at 9am with the coldest day I ever felt in my whole live and the mountain has snow on it, it has been years since we had snow on our mountain.

Came off at 3pm and must be back at work at 6pm.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 23, 2006)

mosquitoman said:


> What annoyed me? puking last night in a pub in town- had something bad to eat earlier on in the day


Oh man. Bet that sucked...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Tell me about it, the entrance to the council offices in town won't be the same again


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 24, 2006)

my only living grandparent had a stroke... both my dad's parents died, and my mom's mother died too... he's the only one alive and i hope he doesn't miss my graduation 2 high school


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2006)

Bummer looma. I hope he gets better.

I _finally_ have power back at Villa Van Gilder. We had a 2 day outage because the heat took out the transformer in our neighborhood, and the one that fed it. It was 100+ degrees with 60+% humidity, so the last couple of nights have been hotter than hell and between the 2 fridges, we lost about $400-500 worth of groceries. 

Geez, I can't wait to get outta here...


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2006)

I feel for you evan. We had 35 degrees C and that was way too hot to do anything! 50 degrees is something else, you guys are lucky to have aircon. Aircon is very rare in Britian's home.

Sorry to hear that Looma.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 25, 2006)

bands with stupid names, who the hell are the gillymots?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 25, 2006)

Guillemots? They're a type of bird, they eat fish


----------



## Henk (Jul 25, 2006)

Seeing my salary for this month. Oh sh*t how the hell will I survive in the time my mom is away for a month in Tacoma Washington US. I wish she will leave me a few bucks.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 25, 2006)

Nothing annoyed me today so.....

Looma, hope you grandpa gets better. My grandma had a stroke almost two years ago and she has never fully recovered. I hope my grandparents live to see me graduate High School as well.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah, but I'm till on my last year in elementary school... my grandpa seems to be getting better... one of my relatives in his generation is 90 yrs old and still walks and dances, heck she walked the strip in Las Vegas with me


----------



## Maestro (Jul 26, 2006)

What annoyed me ? I just made a check on a car dealer's web site close to home to have an idea of what I would have to pay for a used pick-up truck. (My first ever car.)

I literally fell out of my chair ! Look below :

Chevrolet S-10 :

- 2002
- 83,900 KM
- Automatic transmission
- *$14,900*

Cevrolet C1500 Silverado :

- 2003
- 51,180 KM
- Automatic transmission
- *$22,900*

Chevrolet S-10 :

- 2002
- 52,300 KM
- Automatic transmission
- *$17,900*

Holy sh*t ! I can get a brand new Yaris (Toyota) for cheaper !


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 26, 2006)

Yaris... hmm u mean the little car? it is called Echo in East Asia


----------



## Pisis (Jul 26, 2006)

Some mother****ing dickhead stole my cell phone and MP3player directly from my fore-pockets in trousers!!! If I catch him, I'm going to stomp on his face!!!
I don't regret the cell-phone that much, it was quite old (besides the sim card with numbers...) but I do ****ing regret the ****ing MP3 player - it was worth $200!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2006)

that's gonna hurt your pockets... quite literally, were you wearing the trousers at the time?


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

Pisis that is a everyday thing here mate, never leave something where someone can steal it because their is always someone who want to steal it.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 26, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> that's gonna hurt your pockets... quite literally, were you wearing the trousers at the time?


Oh, yeah, surprisingly - I'm not a Scott, you know.  It has happened in the Metro, I was standing next to the door, it was crowded, so I naturally checked people but you know, those pickpockets are ****ing wizards, it had to happen in one or two seconds - suddenly I simply didn't have it. But because I was standing backside to the door, my wallet and ID cards (in my back-pockets) were untouched....



Henk said:


> Pisis that is a everyday thing here mate, never leave something where someone can steal it because their is always someone who want to steal it.


Same here but generally people are much more justful - it happened to me mayn times, that I lost some things and they founders have returned them.


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

That is rare here. Dam Pisis that suck man to think that they stole it right out of your pockets.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah, I still feel like an idiot.


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

I felt this way when they stole my bike out of my friends back of his house.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah... Allways when you get robbed or gammoned...


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes that is true.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2006)

That is quite common on our underground trains in London. I always make sure I have my stuff secured in my rucksack with the pockets closed. I have seen people having stuff taken but by the time you tell them the ******* has vanished into the crowd.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Oh, yeah, surprisingly - I'm not a Scott, you know.


I resent that we don't all wear kilts - only on special occasions...

Nothing much annoyed me today apart from Pisis saying all Scots wear Kilts.


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

My mom taking out her frustrations out on me. Luckily she will be going to the US tomorrow, but I will still miss her.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 27, 2006)

stealing... do i have to tell you about those guys? or you could already imagine those ****ers running around in a little 3rd world island?

they don't really pickpocket... those are the children's jobs; the guys get their knives out and hold you up


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 27, 2006)

Trescothick going out on 5


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

At least he held the catch despite Jones doing everything to stop him...

The rain has returned


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 27, 2006)

It chucked it down earlier and I can't find part of my Harrier canopy


----------



## Pisis (Jul 27, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> I resent that we don't all wear kilts - only on special occasions...
> 
> Nothing much annoyed me today apart from Pisis saying all Scots wear Kilts.


Yes, I know, of course. But when usually when I see Scottish tourist here in Prague, most of them do wear Kilts...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, seems to be something they do on holiday (particularly people from Glasgow)...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 27, 2006)

I met this one guy from Glasgow, whose mum was originally Czech and father was a Scott and he wore a Skilt and he told me it¨s practical when you go to pub and drink beer because you don¨t have to bother with zippers or anything like that...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 27, 2006)

Plus sheep can hear the zipper a mile away.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 28, 2006)

Then Lanc must wear a kilt...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 28, 2006)

uh oh.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2006)

Stupid safetly classes tought by non aviation personnel at our hanger telling us about aviation safety. ****ing dweebs!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 28, 2006)

damn that is annoying


----------



## Henk (Jul 28, 2006)

My best friend pissing me off.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 28, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Stupid safetly classes tought by non aviation personnel at our hanger telling us about aviation safety. ****ing dweebs!


while in the CAF we had something similar when being given lectures on stress etc with forced attendance the lecturer asked a Sr/ what caused him stress the Sr/nco replied "listening to this **** on my day off"


----------



## plan_D (Jul 29, 2006)

Waking up with a wrist brace, after cracking it at work. It's freakin' annoying as hell trying to do anything.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 29, 2006)

Hmm, sounds like wankers cramp!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2006)

Henk said:


> My best friend pissing me off.



Better to be pissed off than pissed on!


----------



## Henk (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes, that would suck Adler. My mother stole my razer and took it with her to the US so I had to shave with only the blade without the handle and my face feels like someone shaved my face with sand paper. She could have bought her own one.


----------



## MacArther (Jul 29, 2006)

> My mother stole my razer and took it with her to the US



Ummm..... EWWW!!!! Anyway, I'm pissed because no one is reply to topics of mine in this forum and others


----------



## Henk (Jul 29, 2006)

She replaced the blade with a new one. It is a Gillette Razer and it is quite expensive.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2006)

MacArther said:


> Ummm..... EWWW!!!! Anyway, I'm pissed because no one is reply to topics of mine in this forum and others




Well I only have limited time on the net, because I like to have a life as well. So I only respond to what interests me at the moment and that changes all the time.


----------



## MacArther (Jul 29, 2006)

I know, I was placing more emphasis on OTHER forums. This one is pretty good about having replies.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 29, 2006)

What annoyed me? A Great-Uncle of mine who was 101 died today. He would've been 102 in November.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 29, 2006)

that sucks, my condolences


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

My condolences as well P38.

Lets see what annoyed me today. Right now it is annoying me. I am ready to go to the store on post and buy some things and I have to wait on my wife because her sister just called from Switzerland where she lives and they have been talking for 30 minutes. Now I am babbling because it is all that I can do to keep from disconnecting the phone!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2006)

What annoyed me today was not being able to get on the internet because it was screwing up. Now its working fine...


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2006)

Hearing that my best friends step dad were in a motor accident and his arm were hurt badly. His name is also Henk and I sure hope that his arm will get well, he looks real bad.

P-38 my condolences to.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

That sucks Henk. Hope he gets better.


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Adler. I forgot one more thing that ticked me off is my friends girlfriend, the little b*tch she will get her @ss kicked if she does not stop her **** with me.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the condolences guys. 

Hope your friend's girlfriend stops bothering you Henk.


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2006)

It is a pleasure P38.

Thanks mate, I sorted it out and me and my friend came to a little agreement.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Your agreement was that you're both going to spit roast her, right? One in her mouth 'n one in her @ss? Admit it!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

what annoyed me? realising some people, 2 of which are in my family, are so stupid it makes me wanna be sick? yeah, those two takeaways are really joined together


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2006)

Realising that I got tispy on White Lightning. I may never go out in public again.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

You CHAV! Chav drink!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2006)

I know  But actually we were doing a service to the comunity, we stole it off a group of chavs without them knowing, thus preventing them from getting more pissed and ruining our society even more.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmmm since you did take it away from Chavs ... it's barely acceptable.


----------



## Henk (Jul 31, 2006)

Plan D we do not want your porn fantasy please, keep that for ya self.   

Well Plan D we decided that he keeps her out of my way and I will stay away from her, because I will break her neck the little tart. 

My dad knocking on my door on my day off and waking me up and talking a lot of bullshit and then calling me again and getting pissed because I was busy doing shopping and told him I can not go a vissot him.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Pff, fine. You could have punished her if you went in the back! But fine , do what you want.


----------



## Henk (Jul 31, 2006)

No way I would not shag that thing even if she wanted me to shag her.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

i've dropped some very smelly farts in bed, lord have mercy on us all


----------



## Henk (Aug 1, 2006)

Now I know the bad smell coming with the wind.

The rain being so hard that the roof started leaking and the car got stuck and I had to get it out and park in the street to keep it from getting stuck again. Everything in my room got wet, my videos with my WW2 **** on, my cloths in my closet, my drawings, my models and my bed. My house is old and the roof needs replaing so it will get done soon.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 2, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> The fact that I can't stop farting. Jesus Christ, I stink!
> 
> 
> Somebody kill me.




I had one of those days today, I let one out that had Marriage-ending-capability


----------



## Henk (Aug 2, 2006)

Still feeling like sh*t from the flu I got.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 3, 2006)

Henk said:


> Now I know the bad smell coming with the wind.
> 
> The rain being so hard that the roof started leaking and the car got stuck and I had to get it out and park in the street to keep it from getting stuck again. Everything in my room got wet, my videos with my WW2 **** on, my cloths in my closet, my drawings, my models and my bed. My house is old and the roof needs replaing so it will get done soon.


damn conditions in ur country are like almot as bad as mine


----------



## Henk (Aug 3, 2006)

Yup.

Damn it is still raining today and the streets are still full of water and people are driving like sh*t now. Thank you for the rain but please can it stop now.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 3, 2006)

send some rain our way, apparently this is our driest winter in over 100 years!

And what p*ssed me off today? I smashed my finger with a hammer at work and it f*cken well hurt!


----------



## Henk (Aug 3, 2006)

I wish you took some of the rain two days ago, luckily it stopped now. Now I can look at all the damage caused by it.

Still being sick.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 4, 2006)

rain, all in a day's work
i thought i didnt have to water the plants today, but i did, in unbearably hot weather and with mud


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 4, 2006)

My iPod just randomly froze up on me and wont turn off. hopefull when it runs out of battery the screen will go off and then everything will be fine again, but till then...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

what annoyed me, having gone to the trouble to organise a trip with a friend they invited tons of people i can't stand along so i'm no longer going......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 4, 2006)

Ha.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 4, 2006)

not getting as much revision done as I should have


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

My keyboard f***ing around typing the wrong letters when I type and thus it took it forever to log in to my E-mail address and working in 2 hours.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2006)

Seeing Pbfoot's stupid posts concerning the IDF vs. Hesbulah war...


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2006)

It's more sad than funny...


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

The way you said it, it is funny.


----------



## Dirty Ed (Aug 5, 2006)

I had a rough morning. I put pepper on my waffles instead of cinammon (same shaped bottle), then my feet stuck to the shower mat. The suction cups were on top. 

Gremlims at work.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2006)

Henk said:


> The way you said it, it is funny.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2006)

> then my feet stuck to the shower mat. The suction cups were on top



classic 

something upsetting, i wont go into it


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 6, 2006)

Bad weekend all around.

Friday afternnon, called out to a vehicle accident with entrapment, get there to find a school girl under a jack kniffed low loader truck. DOA.

8 years old and witnessed by the local children on the bus including my Nephew.

4 1/2 hours to clear the scene.

That weekend sucked.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 6, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Seeing Pbfoot's stupid posts concerning the IDF vs. Hesbulah war...


 sorry I really feel bad about that but you are just what I'm talking about *intolerant* people who walk around looking at the world through blinders


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2006)

The internet has been really slow today, likely because my brother was using all the bandwidth but even after he said he has still stopped downloading it is still as slow as it was before.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 7, 2006)

need we ask what he was downloading?

and not getting an email from either of two people..........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2006)

I have no idea, I think it was music or a DVD though...

Not much today so far anyway...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2006)

Simply bored out of my mind.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 7, 2006)

Getting two of my cats fixed today - the temporary post-surgery disposition of them is really heart-breaking...


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 7, 2006)

Got the flu.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 8, 2006)

getting an 84 out of 100 in my reading exam


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 8, 2006)

still not getting that email, doubt they'll reply at all now.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2006)

Ive had a constant flow of adrenaline running through my body all day, its annoying me


----------



## Pisis (Aug 8, 2006)

So don't use that much heroin.


----------



## MacArther (Aug 8, 2006)

I got blamed by my mom for loosing a $300 digital camera. I just love how the family immediately switches the blame away from themselves to the scapegoat leaving in roughly a week.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 8, 2006)

I know that very well, hehehe.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 8, 2006)

Still got the flu.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 9, 2006)

not getting the highest score in my class for the English exam
he got a 99 i got a 94 out of 100, the second highest ';..;'


----------



## Henk (Aug 9, 2006)

Being late for work having to rush to get there and not hearing much from my mom.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 11, 2006)

realising i missed Dragon's den on TV last night and removing my socks after my walk to find them soaked in blood, which was odd because me feet weren't hurting too bad..........


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn, Lanc.

And I was going to say, having missed Monty Python's - Holy Grail on tv a couple of nights ago.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 13, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> soaked in blood, which was odd because me feet weren't hurting too bad..........



Thats happens to me every single day, have to peel them from me feet and wipe all the pus from my toe...Gets a bit annoying...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2006)

The weather.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

my dream last night it felt so realistic, we're getting our GCSE results soon and i'm getting pretty nervous, and in my dream last night i got my results and the breakdown goes as 9x Is (despite the fact that other than a U, the lowest grade is G), one E in IT, which i didn't even take and an A* in maths  which really hasn't helped my nerves......


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2006)

ROFL.... I know these weird school dreams...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 15, 2006)

I dont really care what grades I get, all im thinking about is how much money dad will decide to give me when I get then


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 15, 2006)

Time to pack and go to airport, returning to another 4 weeks of lonely life...

and discovering that most likely that gentlemen of my wife's ex husband has drained money out of the kid account.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 16, 2006)

My ****in internet ****in itself up yesterday


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 16, 2006)

The day has just gone so damn fast...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 16, 2006)

Nothing. But I haven't been to work yet, so we'll see.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 17, 2006)

Internet keeps disconnecting.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Internet keeps disconnecting.


Similar problem here although it justs is unable to access websites some of the time, partially loads the page then sometimes a 404 sometimes others...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 18, 2006)

My reason is the simple problem of storms in the area, and some quite spectacular weather...Yesterday half the sky was grey raincloud, and the other half was perfectly clear blue sky, then it started to hail and with the sun shining too, it looked like glitter falling from the sky (or chaff ) looked very unusual...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 18, 2006)

my sister hogging the computer to play her cristina agulera CDs really, really loud.........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 18, 2006)

damn, that sucks lanc
I'd kick my sister's *** if that happens to me


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2006)

believe me i wanted to, she's only go and trash some of my stuff though, no, i'd have to be more subtle than that, like taking away her administrator rights from the PC or even changing her password..........


----------



## Henk (Aug 19, 2006)

The fact that it is raining now again for two days straight and I do not hope we get any floods again.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2006)

Floods can be really bad.


----------



## Henk (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank the heaven the rain stopped and today the sun was shining. 

Waking up for work with only 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 20, 2006)

my sister is in the hospital... she might have dengue fever
damn it


----------



## Erich (Aug 20, 2006)

my young apprentice you will have to explain what that is to us older unknowns ............ hope it isn't serious ?

we have another stinking fire in our area everything is yellow brown


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 20, 2006)

a mosquito carried disease, there is no definite vaccine for it and if not treated immediately......... ........ ......


----------



## Pisis (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh, sorry to hear that my freind. I keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Erich (Aug 21, 2006)

lomma, the doctors are giving here medicine correct ASAP ? geezo this is terrible


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 22, 2006)

yes that is a shame, make sure you keep us updated........

and what annoyed me, people thinking this video was funny


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COmws6rfVhE_

Jesus christ it sucks, yet there are thousands of morons out there commenting saying she's a genius, she just keeps getting funnier and funnier, how can she possibly be so funny? actually thinking she's original and her actually inspiring them, so they go off and make their own version of the video in dedication to this legend of comedy! in which no doubt they will say the "haters" of which i am proud to be one, are jealous, no, the haters aren't jealous, we just struggle to comprehend how anyone can actually be stupid enough to find this amusing.........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 22, 2006)

tnx guys
i wont be seeing her today cause i just had swimming practice
btw, they arent giving her medicine cause they aren't sure if she
really has dengue

i was on the phone just now and she still has a fever, the fever has gone on for 5 days, it's one of the symptoms, and diarrhea, another one
but the other symptoms dont seem to be showing


----------



## Pisis (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, hopefully everything will came back to normal. Our thoughts are with you/her.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 23, 2006)

yup, she's getting out soon, her fever is almost gone


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2006)

what annoyed me? getting back from a long day cycling, soaking wet and stinking, and my sister, having been home all day decides at that point that she wants a bath as opposed to letting me have it........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 24, 2006)

Finding out I won't see the girl I like before school starts, and thus won't be able to ask her oot, and thus having to do it at school. Damnit.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2006)

Having to clean up my friends sick. And my cricket match being cancelled tomorrow.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 25, 2006)

missing the honor roll by 2 points


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2006)

Terrible back ache...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 26, 2006)

I had to replace the battery in my Grand Am yesterday. I thought it had just died, but when I went to charge it up, the positive terminal came right off in my hand. It had corroded right through. 

It's amazing that it had managed to hold on to a charge as long as it had.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 27, 2006)

cause i missed the honor roll by 2 points, i have to get my new AB the month after next month


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2006)

Nothing at all...life is good!


----------



## Henk (Aug 28, 2006)

Well it is almost a week now that I have been annoying me. Working since last week and Wednesday for 12-13 hours every day since then and I must work at the office and at the store to prepare for our new store which would open soon and the extra money is ok except that I feel like a steam train went over me. Luckily Thursday it will be all over.


----------



## Erich (Aug 28, 2006)

well I knew all along that Karr was innocent of killing that sweet little Ramsey kid but now what will they do with that predetor ?

cover him with wax and light him up like a candle. No wick provided of course. ...... a total putz or maybe one without ......... ? yuk


----------



## Erich (Aug 28, 2006)

wheres my sniper rifle ?

they just let this piece of trash of a human go from the Boulder City Police dept, ..............
justice has been served......... ? think not

he will probably be the spokeperson for the Iranian govt. now as he is on a roll


----------



## evangilder (Aug 28, 2006)

ugh. I didn;t think he was guilty of that crime, but he still is one creepy man that I don't want anywhere near my kids. Joe, keep your gun loaded.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 29, 2006)

I think he's already in position, Evan...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2006)

They arrested him again thank god and he is on his way to California where he will be brought up on misdeamenor child pornography charges.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2006)

Yep, that bloke is definately one beer short of a six pack.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh great, as if California didn't have enough problems. Guess it's time to load mine up.


----------



## Erich (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm loaded for bear............

may I make a suggestion; they can send him up here and we will tie him to a post on our local range for target practice, of course with the target cpvering his ballz.

my opinion is to have him casterated before trial


----------



## Erich (Aug 29, 2006)

just got stung after a bike ride by a nasty yellow-jacket and now I am having a reaction ............. oh great, my neck is swollen like some sort of weird old man's canker with flame shooting through my shoulder and jaw/ear

it's the end !!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 29, 2006)

My arsehole got raw...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh dear Pisis, you didnt make a sheep impression in front of lanc again did you? We all know how easily he gets confused....

This Magners Cider tastes like anaesthetic...most unpleasent.


----------



## Henk (Aug 29, 2006)

Well getting in huge sh*t at the boss from other peoples misstakes and now tomorrow I am going to kick the little sh*t who caused it's @ss and will love it. Little sh*t, I told him not to f*ck up and now I got all the trouble and I did not do anything.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 30, 2006)

Pisis said:


> My arsehole got raw...



Didn't I told you to be careful if ever you went to San Francisco ? If you find a $10 bill on the ground, *don't bend over to pick it up ! It's a trap !*


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 30, 2006)

Having a portable pump NOT pump at a fire to fill the truck.  

Damn idjit forgot to prime the bleddy thing properly and flooded it.

100 metre sprint from the truck (pump operator / driver) to get the maroon outs the way and change plugs, start, reprime and pump.

THEN, finding out the mongrel had not collected the fire extinguisher with the fuel can for the pump. Blimmin MAROON.  

We refill pumps while they are running, it is a two man job, one wears full fire gear, and the other covers with the Fire Extinguisher, with the tab broken, in case of spillage, ignition, large burny hot stuff etc. Doing this without the extinguisher handy can result in one more "crispy critter" to deal with.

I could tell he was a level headed maroon, he was dribbling from both sides of his mouth in equal amounts.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 30, 2006)

Wondering who is funding the World Cup for homeless people. Who are the plugs that would pay for this ? This is a real event happening in Capetown SA (Henk is this where you work) I wanna see some pics  This is a funny article
TorontoSun.com - Toronto And GTA - Drug problems, fits of temper and family problems - yup, sounds like a World Cup soccer team


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2006)

I think it is in Japan but there is also the World Cup for the Mentally Challenged going on right now. I actually think it is really cool.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2006)

I got the bill for the insurance continuation coverage for health insurance for my family. How the f*ck is an unemployed person supposed to pay 3 weeks worth of unemployment for health insurance and still live? Anybody got a refrigerator box I can live in?


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 2, 2006)

evangilder said:


> I got the bill for the insurance continuation coverage for health insurance for my family. How the f*ck is an unemployed person supposed to pay 3 weeks worth of unemployment for health insurance and still live? Anybody got a refrigerator box I can live in?


man i can relate too your situation its depressing when it happens didn't have the health insurance problem but last time I was unemployed I was eyeing shopping carts thats when I drove taxi for while .All the resume crap with the cv's that everybody lie's about ,the human resources fool. the interview its enough to make a maggot gag. Just don't let it beat you down


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 3, 2006)

My PF Squad, they're all wankers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2006)

Not going camping this weekend because I thought the weather would be crap and then it was beautiful!


----------



## Erich (Sep 3, 2006)

ah just spend another good day with your babe' Chris ! Eric I agree with you man, knowing out of employment woes and nobody gives a rats behind whether you are or not........just pay us the bill. My respopnse : go shoot yourselves 

well one of our favourite high altitude restaurants burned to the ground last night adding to the forest fire woes in our area. dang still 95F and smokey puke, cough, hot, stifiling, etc .......


----------



## Maestro (Sep 3, 2006)

evangilder said:


> I got the bill for the insurance continuation coverage for health insurance for my family. How the f*ck is an unemployed person supposed to pay 3 weeks worth of unemployment for health insurance and still live? Anybody got a refrigerator box I can live in?



You know Evan, I heard on the news a while back that due to a weak spot in the Québec health law, a bunch of non-Canadian citizens (especially Moroccans) could get an health card so they could use Québec hospitals for free. All you need to do to get the card is to stay here for 30 days in a row... And you can use the card for four years ! So if ever your wife is about to give birth, or that you get cancer, come here with your card and we'll take care of you for free !

Ever planned a trip in Québec ?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 5, 2006)

Nope, and my french is terrible! I have a line on a new job and it is looking very good right now. They are working on the background check right now and have already called my references. My fingers, toes and eyes are crossed. Otherwise, maybe we can thumb a ride to Quebec and find a nice corrugated cardboard box.  Grace mon dieu!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh yeah thats great Eric. What kind of work is it?


----------



## Pisis (Sep 6, 2006)

Just dropping in to say "pffff" because I'm in a great depression and under pressure... I have to commit 5 exams within only 4 weeks, I think I'm going to implode... Noooooooo


----------



## evangilder (Sep 6, 2006)

Network Engineering. It looks like a great gig. They checked references yesterday. They are doing the background checks also, and I have nothing to worry about, even with that time at band camp.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 6, 2006)

Hope you get it, Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks. After 10 weeks, I am really itching to get back to work.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Good Luck Eric, you deserve it!

Well guys I am having some surgery tomorrow. Just minor to have a lypoma re-removed from my back. Pretty minor stuff, not much to worry about. Only sucks because it is right next to my spine and the second time I am having it removed.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Lets hope it's the last time they have to do it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2006)

Just got back from having my surgery about 2 hours ago. The whole surgery lasted about 30 to 45 minutes. What really annoyed me was the fact that the shots they give you to numb the area that they are cutting open did not work very well, so needless to say I had a 3 inch cut into my back next to my spine and I can feel pain from everything he is doing. Fortunatly after a few more minutes it numbed completely and then I did not feel anything.

I got real mad at the nurse for telling the Doc I was ready when obviously it was not when he put the scappel to my back!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2006)

ouch, but it was still a successful op. yeah?

what annoyed me? just about everyone else getting a free period on our first day back whilst i'm stuck in double history followed by tripple maths


----------



## Pisis (Sep 7, 2006)

study, lanc, study. don't end up like me...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2006)

Yikes, Chris! At least it's over.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes Lanc it was successfull. I got my drain tube removed this morning and I can actually lay on my back now. Going to actually go out for a bit tonight.


----------



## Erich (Sep 8, 2006)

good Chris ! now, not more than 1 Bier tonight ok ? you don't want the brew leaking out your backside ......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2006)

how very slapstick that would be too 

what annoyed me? quite little really.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 8, 2006)

Same here...even writing work experience application letters was fun


----------



## Maestro (Sep 8, 2006)

I just received my first author pay check today. For the months of May, June and July 2006...

And the amount of the check is...

$1.95 USD.

According to the information letter sent with the check, only the books sold directly from PublishAmerica were paid automatically. Resellers like Amazon or Barnes Noble have up to three months to pay the publisher (so the author too).


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to the glamorous world of publishing. My on-demand publishing company delivers royalties quarterly. The bummer was in Q2 I had some good sales and had a spike in Q3, just after the Q2 royalty came. What sucks is that I can see the money in the account and can't do anything until the next quarterly check. But at least you are making sales. I know $1.95 isn't much, but it all starts with one sale.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragements.

On my side I get checks twice a year (one in August and the other in February). Does you book(s) get any attention by the medias, Evan ? Because on my side, I sent media kits to every French/English medias within Canada that I knew of... None answered.

May be I should try several American medias...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't mean to make it sound like I was a prolific author. I have my calendar sales for my photos and the occasional magazine or periodical sale. I am going to do a photo book at the end of the year though using shots from the air show season, like a photo journal for the year.

My father-in-law is a textbook author (anatomy and physiology), so I have learned a lot from him about publishing and royalty payments.

I don't know a lot about media kits for what I have done so far. But I can see if my father-in-law knows much about it. Obviously, the textbook market is a bit different from yours, but he does work with a publisher. I know our local Borders and Barnes and Noble stores constantly have authors there doing signings and appearances. You might see if there is a local thing like that you can do to at least get your face out there. Real important locally as people have a tendency to want to support local artists, writers and talent.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2006)

My camera played up at Leuchars with some interesting results, thankfully it sorted itself out and I will post pics at some point.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2006)

Erich said:


> good Chris ! now, not more than 1 Bier tonight ok ? you don't want the brew leaking out your backside ......



No leakage!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2006)

Besides if it had, I would have had my wife catch it with another glass so I could redrink it so as to not let any of the good german beer go to waste!


----------



## Henk (Sep 10, 2006)

Ha ha ha, wish we pissed fuel and it rained alcohol like twice a week, so that if you drink beer and you have one major pee you go to the car and make your donation.

Would be great.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2006)

not being able to find all my maths work..........


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2006)

An argue about the US foreign policy I had with my girlfriend... :/


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2006)

I accidently singed myself whilst lighting the bonfire (brother had put some petrol on and it flashed back into my face)...


----------



## Maestro (Sep 11, 2006)

Morale of that story : never let kids play with fire. 

Just kidding, Gnomey. Are you alright or did you got burnt ?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm fine, burnt the hair of my right hand but other than I'm fine. I know not to play with fire but wasn't really thinking at the time...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2006)

well it's obvious you didn't use enough petrol, if you use enough you can light a match 5 feet from the fire and the air will be so full of petrol fumes the fire will carry to the bonfire 

what annoyed me? realising someone else had the maths work i was looking for........


----------



## Skyraider3D (Sep 11, 2006)

What annoyed me today is that nobody's checking out my airshow pictures! 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/lydd-airshow-09-09-2006-a-5088.html


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 11, 2006)

9-11 remembrance and there are still these pinheads who believe that 9-11 was an "inside job."


----------



## Maestro (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah... In Canada, there was a poll in the whole country. 22% of the peoples in Canada believed it was an "inside job".


----------



## Pisis (Sep 12, 2006)

Not passing my exam from Psychology, because the teacher said that I "...know the basic frame but there's a lack of scientific terms knowledge..." 
Stupid @sshole, I'll have to repeat the exam next week and it costed me $15...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2006)

Ahoj Pisis !!!
To je kluk zatraceny ( I mean the teacher).Don't worry, the next time will be better.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 12, 2006)

Maestro said:


> Yeah... In Canada, there was a poll in the whole country. 22% of the peoples in Canada believed it was an "inside job".


Here its running about 15%. There's been several 9-11 documentaries showing information that debunks many of these conspiracy myths...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 12, 2006)

hEHE wURGER.

Bad news for me guys. I just spoke to my girlfriend's dad - she felt into a comatose because of her angina sore throat and she was hospitalized for the night. She's back home now, she was sleeping when I called... I have my Math exam tomorrow so I can't visit her. On the top of it, her mom has Birthday today, so she didn't recieve a very nice gift...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2006)

Army beurocracy!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2006)

Now I caught it from her, so I have a flu, my joints hurt, I have a sore throat, my nose is running, I cough and have over 38°C temperature.... Sh*t!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Hope you get well soon. Being sick sucks!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks, we both feel better today.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2006)

i've just been seriously annoyed by something on the news, over here the schools now have to serve healthy food, well that's not good enough for these kids in a yorkshire school so their mums, yes, their own _mothers_ meet them at the school fence at lunchtimes, take their orders and go to the fish and chip shop and buy them their oh so healthy lunch and bring it back to the school from them! jesus i hope they all die from heart failure...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 15, 2006)

Id want fish and chips rather than the healthy rabbit food they serve in school.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 15, 2006)

My fridge broke down and all my food is no good now. grrrrr

And I have to meet the repair guy in a few hours to fix it, did I mention he charges $88/hr. grrrrr


----------



## Pisis (Sep 15, 2006)

uh, that's quite much...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Id want fish and chips rather than the healthy rabbit food they serve in school.



i don't mind it 'cos i know i should really be eating it, i'm just as annoyed with the mums who seem to have nothing better to do with their days than go out of their way to feed their kids crap when they've got healthy food right by them, at least send them off with a packed punch if they don't wanna eat what they're given! i mean don't get me wrong i absolutely love fish and chips and would quite enjoy eating them at the time but they're a treat for us as they're so unhealthy.........


----------



## DIOGENIS (Sep 15, 2006)

fish and chips may be as healthy as they will get.I happened to see on TV a reportage about the first attempt by Jamie Oliver to cook healthy food as part of a pilot program in UK.Believe it or not, there were mothers that served to their kids fried candybars eg. snikers or mars !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Thanks, we both feel better today.



Good now quit playing tonsil hockey when one of you are sick!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 16, 2006)

having to deal with a maggot infestation on a ram, never pleasant........


----------



## Pisis (Sep 16, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Good now quit playing tonsil hockey when one of you are sick!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 18, 2006)

some chavs putting posters up around the school of a goth/emo with the words "Not fashion, an infection"...Which I found quite ironic seeing as the chavs are the ones with all sorts of infections. I declare war, and need a clever poster to retaliate with something that they wont understand....Cant think of one though....


----------



## Pisis (Sep 18, 2006)

What about *Chav=an infection*


----------



## MacArther (Sep 19, 2006)

The fact that I had to cite sources in a paper, *even though* the teacher expressly told us which source to use for each part, and that we were not to use anything else. It seems rediculous to cite the charts, when the teacher told *everyone* where to get them. Sure, you can't have students passing off others work as their own, but you'd think that having all of the students use one source would negate the need to site every flippin' chart. In the writting, I can understand, but the charts that the teacher says to copy verbatum from the site is insane. Goodness, don't you think you might notice a difference if someone had a different source. For example, if everyone was saying that a nation had a unemployment rate of 5.2%, and one paper says that the same nation's rate for the same year is 3.8%, then penalize that person for not following directions.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone who encourages you to only use one source and take that as the gospel doesn't deserve the job............


----------



## Henk (Sep 20, 2006)

The boss phoning a lot and coming in like 4 times a day and irritating everyone, @sshole.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2006)

having double history followed by what is baisically tripple maths...........


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 21, 2006)

My hot water system sh!t its self. Cost me $1500 to replace it!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 21, 2006)

What annoyed me yesterday was I had a golf lesson and a meeting at the school for a field trip on the same day, took up most of the afternoon/night. I had to cram my homework in and finish up an essay.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 21, 2006)

OMG, Aussie $1,500 geez, that's very much.


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 21, 2006)

Having to give out flyers about the big band I'm in whilst wearing a t-shirt which says "we blow for money" on the back


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

What instrument to do you play?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

flesh flute


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2006)

that's freakin' great


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

Flesh Flute that is actually new to me. We allways called it the Skin Flute.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

With a shirt that reads like that one, I don't think it gets lost in the translation.


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 21, 2006)

Alto Sax and Tenor Horn, I decided to wear a hoodie over the top of it walking back to my house even though I was sweating to death


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

MM, I was just joking about the flute nonsense and mean no offense. But the longer I think about this, who in their right mind came up with that slogan for your shirt? Not knowing your situation, is this for school band? Someone is laughing their @ss off at your expense. Did you point this out to someone in authority? I wouldn't have worn it. Certainly your parents would back you up wouldn't they?!

If my daughter came home with that, I would have their @ss over it.


----------



## Henk (Sep 21, 2006)

Being called in my off time wile I was sleeping to go and fix the other @ssholes cr*p and not even get payed for it, the son of a b*tch of a boss.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey Henk, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Henk (Sep 21, 2006)

F*cking pissed off, if I could get a better job I would take it he is the biggest f*cking @sshole ever to be a boss. F*cking waking me up for bullsh*t. 

That is just a taste of how I feel. Now I feel better, but need a beer to sort it all out.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

That's my man. So what was the "emergency"?


----------



## Henk (Sep 21, 2006)

Well I work in a, well a Video Rental store and the Kiddies of everything were priced wrongly by the other dude and I had to go and correct it all and edit each DVD on the Computer. I live 4km from work and I must go through all the traffic and crap and uphill all the way with my bike and I must stand the whole time for 6 and a half hours, no chair, the boss said he has not found the right one yet. Bullsh*t!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

No longer will I goof on you. That truly is BS. What about..."Sorry. I have a doctors appointment" or "Would like to, Lovey. But I have a hemorrhoid the size of a grapefruit" or "Can't make it ChurchKnob, I sat on some slatted patio furniture and my yam sack looks like pantyhose".

Surely those would work.


----------



## Henk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks mate, wish those could be used.

No, need a Medical certificate to proof it and he will drive all the way to my house to check up. They moved me from a branch 1km from my house to the 4km one for nothing. Now I must get up even earlier to go to work, you see why we as South Africans complain, no propper work and it is hard to get a job here.


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 21, 2006)

That's harsh
BTW, it's a uni band- I'm nearly 21


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

MM I honestly did not mean that as a goof. Not knowing your situation, I'm suprised that a highschool band would allow such nonsense. Your being in a uni (university?) band makes this even more troubleing. As a university student, why would you go along with such nonsense? Tell them to F'off. Skip class. Talk with the Prof. Whatever it takes. Don't compromise yourself. If you don't get satisfaction, talk with the Dean. Wearing a shirt that says "Will blow for cash" is demeaning, sexually inappropriate and not becoming of your alma mater. Sorry to be harsh. I'm honestly didn't want to make light of a real affront to the band students.

My apologies. If you prefer I say no more. Let me know.


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 22, 2006)

It's just an in joke between us all, It was just embarrasing walking round in it all day.

Today, not a lot at the moment


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2006)

having a lot of homework and other school stuff to sort out...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2006)

Bit of a stomach ache. Nothing a good curry wont fix though!


----------



## Henk (Sep 23, 2006)

Curry, you are really insane CC.

Work, working for that @sshole of a boss. Ruins my whole day.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 24, 2006)

Henk, you gotta find something else dude. Your gonna have an aneurysm.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 24, 2006)

Waking up at 6:00 in the morning and not being able to go back to sleep. What's worse, my body does not pay attention to details like going to sleep at 12:30am, so no matter how long I stay up I'm always up at 6:00. To top it off, I'm usually starving, and nothing's open for a good one or two hours!


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 24, 2006)

Forgetting to turn my alarm off last night so it went off at 7.15 this morning


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2006)

Got 9am's starting tomorrow...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2006)

still got a lot of work to do............


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 25, 2006)

whats wrong with curry?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

Travel for work. I hate traveling.


----------



## Erich (Sep 25, 2006)

well I think I need to put you guys in some sort of perspective........

rode my bike 116 miles on Saturday and almost witnessed a terrible motorcycle to Gravel truck crash which claimed the life the 19 year old biker riding a Ninja rocket at over 100mph into the other lane and getting crushed under the wheels of the gravel truck. The guy what was left of him and his scattered bike were still stuck under the front tires of the gravel truck with bicyclists passing the scene. From what we heard later his 3 other biker buddies told him to slow down as he had just purchased his new "toy". Well at least 20 bicyclists are now having to go in for trauma after witnessing this bloody awful mess; I've got to try and console a good freind watching on the spoit as this was happening

life is strange

E ~


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

I too had a motorcycle back when. Am lucky to be alive in hindsight. When you are young and invincible, you take risks that you would never contemplate as you get older. What my parents were thinking giving me a Yamaha at 14 is beyond me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2006)

I wish my parents had thought to give me a Yamaha at 14, Oh the fun I could have on the moors  They gave me a Mini instead though...albeit at 12...and that was probably for the best


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

So CC, how many times did you push the envelope? I bet more than you care to remember.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2006)

Push the envelope...you mean breaking laws? Several times.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

No, I mean making stupid decisions that did or almost did result in your harm or death. I can specifically recall zooming home like a bat out of hell, took a corner at 50-60mph in a residential neighborhood and caught some sand on the side of the road. Front tire came out from under me, slid to the curb, and the curb saved my life. I literally road the curb around the curve. Scares me to this day thinking about it. If it didn't kill me, I'd probably be writing this by blowing through a tube.


----------



## Erich (Sep 25, 2006)

the motorcycle crotch rockets are so much more sophisticated than the bikes we even had 10 years ago, the power is actually too much for 3/4rs of the riders of any experience on any point on the planet............

speaking of which we have a total bozo that likes to rip it up one of our main streets around 8 pm at night doing wheelies and passing trucks. The punk must be blowing out 70mph. One slip, one faulty mistake on his side and he will be vaporized, and don't kid yourselves you're man enough to do this kinda crap


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> No, I mean making stupid decisions that did or almost did result in your harm or death. I can specifically recall zooming home like a bat out of hell, took a corner at 50-60mph in a residential neighborhood and caught some sand on the side of the road. Front tire came out from under me, slid to the curb, and the curb saved my life. I literally road the curb around the curve. Scares me to this day thinking about it. If it didn't kill me, I'd probably be writing this by blowing through a tube.



Deary me.. 

Well you mean that..then no. Ive rolled over a couple of times and done quite a bit of crashing but in complete safety...oh the fun


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

Tons of those videos on YouTube. I was 1 ot those 3/4 idiots. Except I didn't have the talent (nor the money) to attempt those circus stunts. Reminds me of Jackass. So stupid it makes me cringe.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

Like these jackasses


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCnMCeeAUmo_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnCA6XgbMMY_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Lfr-a_OD0_


----------



## Henk (Sep 25, 2006)

Pisis I know how you feel now. Some f*cking punk, no wait one of our nations best citizens that is portrait as being so poor and Innocent stole my mobile phone at work and now lost a lot of data and numbers which I needed for work and it piss me off so much that you can take something that belongs to someone els. 

F*ck them all in this criminal invested, corrupt invested and so called poor suffering people of this country. They are criminals and nothing more than barbarians and can not be called people, but to those who are innocent I give them their credit and must say nothing intended toward them.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

Are firearms readily accessible to South Africans, Henk? 

Keep your cool Dude. This won't be the only time in life that the lowlife scumbags get advantage. Just remember, karma does exist. What comes around goes around. Rest assured that the same person who stole your mobile will likely die of drug induced liver disease, be shot by someone else, or end up incarcerated with a large gay black man named, Deapanus.


----------



## Erich (Sep 26, 2006)

back to my subject at hand, ya know sometimes you want to go out and really beat on knumb-skulls. the bike co-ordinator after the event this past Saturday gets a phone call from some old ***** at 11 pm. Stating her feelings that had the cyclists (us) not been on this road then the crotch rocket kid would not have been killed and the mess also would not have closed the road both directions for 6 hrs............ So crap on all of us that take an alternative means of transportation.

it takes all kinds


----------



## Henk (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, for criminals it is very easy but for the normal person it is very hard to protect yourself. They do not just rob you here they kill you to. Here in South Africa criminals are king and the law bows to them and they get better and smarter by the day.

I wish he would get smashed by a train out of controle or all their freaking shacks would catch fire and we will be rid of the illness and trash that live and bread there.

If you were here you would know what I mean, stuff are so expensive here that if someone steals something from you, you feel so mad you can just go mad and kill them all. My whole pay check are going to a new mobile and I must get one for work.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2006)

one of my friends saying that America saved us in the war and that we were just a tiny island that couldn't do anything... i soon put her straight


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2006)

Well...

It wasn't that you couldn't do anything. I would just hope you would return the favor if (God forbid) the need arose.

Someone parked in a handicapped spot. In my past I may have flattened tires for that offense.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2006)

am i to assume therefore that the parkee was not "Handicapped"? over here we call them disabled................

and the way i see it we owe you a great deal for the aid we recieved in WWII in terms of supplies and food, but in terms of the fighting we owe you nothing, you weren't fighting for us we were both fighting the same cause against a common enemy.........


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2006)

On that we agree.

What annoyed me today? Can't sleep. 2:09 in the [email protected] morning.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2006)

The Ads by Google banner on this forum advertising something about the XP-70. And it's not the Douglas plane.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2006)

not seeing quite as much of the person that i saw the other day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2006)

Nothing as such but I can feel a general annoyance building up inside me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2006)

having 6 lessons in school tomorrow, 4 of which will be maths


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh I dont envy you one bit


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2006)

that must be a nice change for you


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2006)

Youre right, I realy envy the fact you wrote a one and a half page essay on defining Industrialisation and then not having it marked


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2006)

i actually enjoyed the half hour it took me to write it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2006)

I bet I enjoyed the 5 mins it took me to write bullet points, followed by the 15 mins on Hearts of Iron more


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2006)

oh i dunno you know how much i like my post 1800 British history


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Nothing as such but I can feel a general annoyance building up inside me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2006)

It would appear that the "general annoyance" would turn out to be a big crap. 5 mins on the loo and im right as rain again


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 27, 2006)

there's a freakin typhoon on the day of the school fair


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> It would appear that the "general annoyance" would turn out to be a big crap. 5 mins on the loo and im right as rain again



LMFAO


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 28, 2006)

Glad to be of service 

Well today...I dived to prevent being run-out in cricket, and scraped a whole load of skin from my hip, then i tried to sweep a ball and it top-edged right into my face, which hurt...Oh, and Williams F1 didnt accept me for Work Experience next year, although they did offer me a weeks course in August, but I have to write an essay to be in with a chance of getting the place, which I wont get...

Despite all that however im actually rather happy


----------



## Henk (Sep 28, 2006)

Finding out that all my passwords for my Internet Banking were on my mobile phone the f*ckers stole and now I can not check if my money is payed in or not and lost a lot of numbers of people, and lovely ladies.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 28, 2006)

dude always back up your sim card data!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2006)

That it is not tomorrow yet annoys me. Tomorrow will be a good day. I am going to the Saunas tomorrow for about 4 hours. Going to sweat my *** off and relax and get a great oil massage and then I am going to play 18 holes of golf with my friends at the Golf Club down the road from my house.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm back in Québec... And I just realized how much I hated Québec City's streets. Man, I think we should bring back the death sentence for the one who designed the roads network of Québec City. Just try to find a street address without getting lost within all those f*cking one-ways.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2006)

Bloody headache.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2006)

not seeing the person i so enjoy seeing


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2006)

Huh? You saw me plenty today... 


Kniowing that I should really be doing some note-making for history but not having the willpower.  And this bloody dog were looking after is farting so much we'll have to be evacuated on suspicion of a gas leak anytime soon.


----------



## Henk (Sep 30, 2006)

My mom going through her menopause, sh*t this sucks. I will divorce my wife if she becomes this difficult.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 30, 2006)

loosing my hi-fi remote, possibly the best remote ever... i think it may be somewhere in my bed...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 1, 2006)

So, they robbed me...

Three guys caught me in the metro, punched me 3 times in a face, pulled a knife on me and cut off my camera directly from neck - not to mention that I had the pictures with Jan Wiener on it. The overall lost is aroun $300!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2006)

That suck, Pisis.


----------



## DIOGENIS (Oct 1, 2006)

Since you're allright, everything is ok.You 'll buy a lot of cameras in your life.I used to believe that such places are under police supervision though.Did this happened in Prague?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn sorry to hear that Pisis. Atleast you are alright.


----------



## Henk (Oct 1, 2006)

That sucks Pisis, this year seems to be one hell of bad luck for me. 

Everything got on my verves today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Watching my 49ers beat themselves completely against the 0-2 Chiefs!

Damn am I pissed!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, it has happened in one of the center stations in Prague - the Train Main Station, which is well known for its cronny existences that seem to "live" around... Immediately after that, I ran to tell a police guards, who sent me to a police station that is one stair above the metro plattform. This lady there told me that I must "...wait one hour until the shifts change"  So what should I do. I just went home and in the afternoon, I went there and told the officer everything... It should be recorded on the cameras but those cameras don't record, they just screen... God help us against the terrorists!

On the other hand, I ordered the very same camera for lower price than it costed originally and it is expected to come within just 2 days, so what makes me pissed off most is the lost of about 100 pictures with the RAF veteran...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2006)

GOD DAMM! I just recieved an email from the online shop saying that the camera isnt avaialable anymore. I treid some other shop, but it really makes me nervous....


----------



## DIOGENIS (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, somebody has put a spell on you..


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Pisis. Glad they only cut the camera strap.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2006)

Nothing, really. Life is superb!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2006)

yeah that's a shame to hear that pisis, how's your face now?

being really tired for some reason... although rather ammusingly i was too tired to bother typing things out on the keyboard so i used the on screen keyboard with the mouse and damn i got good, what fun it was too


----------



## Chief (Oct 2, 2006)

I keep trying to post music files and crap but my internet keeps flipping out on me. The only thing keeping me from through my laptop through the wall is because I need it for school. Otherwise, I'd be my neighbor's new roomate.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words of pity, guys.  



Matt308 said:


> Sorry to hear that Pisis. Glad they only cut the camera strap.


Yep, it could end up much worse...



the lancaster kicks *** said:


> yeah that's a shame to hear that pisis, how's your face now?


LOL, not that bad, actually. I have my chin and right cheek swollen a bit... 

BTW, I ordered that very same camera for a sale price $200! 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2006)

My fridge is acting up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2006)

That the sunny beautiful weather turned cold and foul today. It has been raining hard since last night and has not stopped. 

Oh well that means the winter is almost here and I love the winter. I expect the first snow in about a month.


----------



## Erich (Oct 3, 2006)

send it here Chris ! were are so bone-headed dry and not at all out of the extreme fire danger though it did sprinkle for a bit. I ran out naked in the backyard and my wife didn't know whether to laugh or freak-out. all she could say was "you red-heads are all alike", with a sexy, bewildering smile

thumbs up E ~

rippin it up !


----------



## Pisis (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, I can agree with your expectations, Chris.


----------



## Henk (Oct 3, 2006)

Pisis I know how you feel mate and thus have sympathy for you.

I am sure as hell going to beat the living crap out of my boss and I am going to enjoy it too.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 4, 2006)

Henk said:


> Pisis I know how you feel mate and thus have sympathy for you.


Yep, mate, I feel trully like an idiot - this is the 3rd electronic thing being stolen to me this year...  Unfortunately I recovered the very same model of that camerra just for 1,734 ZAR.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

Absolutely f'ing everything.


----------



## Erich (Oct 4, 2006)

get on your bike man and rip up the pavement for 30miles. things will look brighter and you will see more clearly. Take it from me it works !

E ~


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

Your right Erich. A little adrenaline will get me out of my funk.


----------



## Erich (Oct 4, 2006)

and . . . . . Old south fudge pie Ice Cream ! YEs I better pick up some myself, guys are treating my house for painting and having to move my wifes garden of pots in any conceivable spot I can find which is few. thought I was working today . . . . . . rats . . . . .


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 4, 2006)

Deciding to drop maths, but then mum telling me im a fool if I do so and that im a quitter, and basically telling me to be more realistic about a career choice...well if shes happy enough to let me be depressed because of maths then thats her choice...still dropping it though. Might take an English based subject instead...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

Isn't that like a Mexican taking Spanish?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 4, 2006)

Huh?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2006)

Nevermind. Sick humor.

Staff meeting for absolutely no reason.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2006)

having a lot of work to do!

and CC, don't drop maths...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2006)

Not sure of the implications of dropping maths, but if it implies being substandard in mathematics for you college transcripts, don't plan on being in aerospace engineering.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2006)

i know at one point he wanted to be a car designer but i dunno about that one anymore, but let's face it maths is a baisic skill you're going to need for your entire life, and man does a mathematics qualification look good on a CV, better than photography anyway


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah but if you want to become a journalist maths isnt entirely essential  God its boring, depressed me to hell and back today. What else annoyed me was theres no way I can do English Language, but ive asked if I can self study it and I've got everything crossed that I can...cos maths is destroying me


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2006)

...and Amy Lee as your new avatar...

Me thinks you are in trouble.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Im in no trouble...


----------



## Henk (Oct 5, 2006)

Luckily Maths here does not make you something on your CV, they do not want to see that **** on your CV they only want to see if you passed Grade 12 and what you did after you finished school. Maths is only if you took it on after school or trying to get a job that needs maths. Thank heaven I dropped that in grade 10.

Having to wait till the weekend to get a new mobile and now I can not contact anyone.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Oct 6, 2006)

failed a math quiz and it's my high school entrance eam tomorrow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2006)

Wont be able to take English Langauge until next year...which means another year of maths. Joy


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2006)

Went to watch the Dunhill Links and got drenched...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sociopaths at work. I kept waiting for the butter knife to the heart.


----------



## Henk (Oct 6, 2006)

Everything.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Sociopaths at work. I kept waiting for the butter knife to the heart.


Better than getting stabbed with a dirty spork!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 7, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Better than getting stabbed with a dirty spork!



Why? Because is hurts more!! I loved that Sheriff of Nottingham line in Robinhood.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2006)

Germany discussing Airbus allowing the A380 production to move to France. What are they thinking.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2006)

having sooo much work to do as i was away this weekend............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Germany discussing Airbus allowing the A380 production to move to France. What are they thinking.



Most of the Airbus A380 is built in France anyhow. England makes some parts of it and Germany makes some parts of it and whoever the hell else makes parts of it makes parts of it and France makes parts of it. Then the parts are shipped to France and assembled and then the plane takes off from France.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 9, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Most of the Airbus A380 is built in France anyhow. England makes some parts of it and Germany makes some parts of it and whoever the hell else makes parts of it makes parts of it and France makes parts of it. Then the parts are shipped to France and assembled and then the plane takes off from France.



Well as part of the latest announced delays and audits, AvWeek is reporting that Germany may lose all production rights [whatever that means]. AvWeek implied that Germany had the major integration assembly for the airplane. Not true?

Nothing annoyed me today. Except perhaps Lanc trying to bait us into asking about his weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2006)

No the tail and Nose and Cockpit sections are made in Germany. They are put on a boat and taken to Toulouse, France allong with the parts made in England, France, and Spain and then they are assembled and flown to there destinations from Toulouse, France.

But yes they are trying to blame the Hamburg plant for the delays.


----------



## Erich (Oct 9, 2006)

no sleep for 10 days. this sounds too much like the military ......... ugh ! I'm wasted . . .


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 9, 2006)

Damn Erich! you need to hit the hay and catch some zee's buddy!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2006)

At work, I found this power strip attached to the power cable going to a battery stack for a PBX. Lots of amps are carried on that cable!

Notice the black tie wraps holding it to the cable.

Outright National Electrical Code violation.

Now the fun begins in finding out who installed it and what the f*** they were thinking.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2006)

What an idiot!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2006)

The DVLA. 3 months ago I applied for my provisional license and theyre too incompetent to send it to me. I phoned up a few weeks ago and they said it would be here shortly, it still hasnt got here, so I phoned them again and asked what the wait would be, and now theyre saying it could be another month. WHAT?! Its my birthday next friday, which is followed by a week off school, and I could get a lot of driving lessons in that week. I dont wanna be waiting for months to get on the road, ****ing gays. It shouldnt take 4 months to do something that should be routine for them. *stopping typing here in order to prevent further angried expletives*


----------



## Pisis (Oct 9, 2006)

CC's avatar...


----------



## Henk (Oct 9, 2006)

Holy sh*t and I thought our government were pathetic, but damn CC yours sucks, well our department of home affairs sucks but not our traffic department, 4 weeks I waited for mine.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> The DVLA. 3 months ago I applied for my provisional license and theyre too incompetent to send it to me. I phoned up a few weeks ago and they said it would be here shortly, it still hasnt got here, so I phoned them again and asked what the wait would be, and now theyre saying it could be another month. WHAT?! Its my birthday next friday, which is followed by a week off school, and I could get a lot of driving lessons in that week. I dont wanna be waiting for months to get on the road, ****ing gays. It shouldnt take 4 months to do something that should be routine for them. *stopping typing here in order to prevent further angried expletives*



Must be just you, my brothers arrived fine (he started driving last week) and I don't remember any problems with mine (although it was 2 years ago).


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice neat job though!

Making travel arrangements. I hate traveling.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Must be just you, my brothers arrived fine (he started driving last week) and I don't remember any problems with mine (although it was 2 years ago).




I know, most peoples I know came through fine, but theres no reason for mine not to. Whores.


Ive left myself too much homework to do tonight as well...oh well


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2006)

it's odd that CC- Toby Dummer's came through in 5 days  and yeah CC can you tell our math's teacher's tomorrow that i'm not there 'cos i'm at the Bridge Design Compitition...........


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2006)

Bridge Design Competition? That sounds intriguing says the engineer. More details please?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2006)

myself and the smartest guy in the year were hand selected to take part in the Cornwall Education Business Parnership's "Iron Giants" compitition in which we compete against schools from all around Cornwall to design a truss bridge, we use the West Point (as in the American Military Academy) Bridge Design program (available to download on the internet) and that calculates the cost automatically- as far as we know so far the goal is to cross a Gorge/River as cheaply as possible, there are hundreds of variables we can change and it's a LOT of fun, one of the reason's it's being held is because of Cornwall's strong links with Britain's most famous engineer Isambard Kingdom Brunell and i'm taking part because i'm interested in engineering and am considdering Civil engineering at university...................


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2006)

Excellent, Engineering is a personally rewarding field, but university is a bear. Engineers are becoming scarce and there is a real need for domestic (US/European) engineering talent. Firms are actually seeking engineering talent from overseas, so your choice may prove very lucrative for you. Best of luck. Hope you like math. Because if not, university will be one miserable experience.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2006)

like maths? i love it, hence i've taken maths AND further maths at As level and shall continue both to A level and of course Physics, it's the personal satisfaction you get when you solve something which makes me love maths/physics/engineering so much..........


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2006)

Then you'll do fine my friend.


----------



## MacArther (Oct 10, 2006)

> like maths? i love it



Reading that annoyed me....also, the 40 questions of College Algebra annoyed me.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2006)

This: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjhuSR--mnk_


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2006)

That annoyed me too. I thought that gangsta stuff was only limited to [email protected] in the US.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 11, 2006)

Maths annoyed me. Our sonofabitch teacher is so monotonous and droning i tried to get the blade from my pencil sharpener and end it all. And the assistant teacher f*cking stank to hell


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> That annoyed me too. I thought that gangsta stuff was only limited to [email protected] in the US.


Well, at least they rap about stuff they know first hand. These wankers just act like G's - they would be shot in 3 seconds.


----------



## Henk (Oct 11, 2006)

CC why the hell did you take maths in the first place?

Getting the flu and my friend being a @sshole about it and wanting me to work while being ill. He just thinks about himself at times.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 11, 2006)

Had a really, really bad headache and had to work in Maths.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2006)

Airplane travel as a paying customer. West coast to east coast? 11 hours door-to-door. I hate it.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 12, 2006)

Working night shift.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2006)

My boiler keeps cooling down so I always have to turn it on after a few hours. Besides that, it makes the whole house cold as a fish.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 12, 2006)

having to walk home and a friend "borrowing" my calculator for the night i need it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2006)

Henk said:


> CC why the hell did you take maths in the first place?



I didnt know what I wanted to do for a career, so I thoguht oh lets take the safe option and do Maths, Chemistry and Physics (as well as History and Photography). Why I thought I could stick maths for 2 more years...never liked it


----------



## Henk (Oct 12, 2006)

History was a good choice. I took it and loved it except for the African History.

Being botherd on my sick leave by the people at work.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 12, 2006)

Not too much actually.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Same here, got the day off.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 13, 2006)

The instructor cancelled my flight last night 15 mins prior to the brief - so now I have to wait till monday to knock out my last flight of primary!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 13, 2006)

Got a splitting headache...


----------



## Henk (Oct 13, 2006)

THe whole day.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 14, 2006)

breaking the frame of the mower.............


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 14, 2006)

Having nothing to do all day...


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2006)

Got sunburnt at an airshow.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2006)

I imagined an extra section to the traffic lights (a right arrow) which in the end wasn't there and so failed my driving test despite doing everything else perfectly


----------



## Henk (Oct 15, 2006)

I know how you feel Gnomey.

My throat has still not healled after the flu I had and it is sore as hell and raw.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 15, 2006)

Having a virus on my PC... Still not cured 100%... ((


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Starting to get sick.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2006)

unlucky gnomey, what're you driving?

having a lot of work to do and not getting to do any driving... possibly as a result of breaking the mower yesterday


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2006)

The instructors Ford Ka or my mums Volvo V40....


----------



## Henk (Oct 15, 2006)

I drove a truck, mutch easier.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2006)

Woke up sick this morning.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2006)

Installed Norton Internet Security (45min process). An now my computer runs slower. [email protected]!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2006)

Tesco's wouldnt accept a £5 that had been in the washing machine because they thought it looked fake...arter about 10 mins deliberation between checkout staff they called the supervisor, who looked at me and my friend in a ed manner and said this looks like counterfeit money...Fags...SO I had to go out to the checkpoint and take £10 out of my car fund to pay for my friends lunch...

Also one of the teachers in the 6th form block not only announced he was anti fox hunting, but also a saboteur...wanker...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2006)

which teacher was that CC?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2006)

i've just realised i've missed all of Eastenders


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2006)

Report his @ss.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> which teacher was that CC?



Mr. Jenkin, the duranged grumpy guy who gives everyone dirty looks and just sits in the study room all day.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2006)

Some idiot set there toast on fire at 3 in the morning setting of the fire alarm and filling a whole section of hall with smoke...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2006)

having no one particularly interesting to chat to on msn............


----------



## MacArther (Oct 21, 2006)

Stabbing myself with a toenail that had already been clipped.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 21, 2006)

Nothing at all!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2006)

Leaves need raking.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2006)

My driving instructor phoned me yesterday right in the middle of the Grand Prix...Some people do not have any consideration for others...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2006)

spending the whole day making a history time line.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2006)

The books he gave us have some in...ill use those


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 24, 2006)

i used them too... it's just that i expanded on them a little bit... to the tune of 6 pages  but it's very comprihensive and just doing it's helped me a lot.............

and this time last week i missed all of eastenders... this week i've only missed half


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2006)

Ah right, so youve actually wrote about the events...I'd just write down what the events are


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 24, 2006)

well most of it would mean nothing to me if i dadn't write about the events  only about 4 lines for each event.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2006)

And that took you over a day!? Actually I shouldn't complain, it took me over 2 hours today to write 2 sides of notes for physics because I had the snooker on at the same time...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 24, 2006)

well it is 40 years of history!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2006)

Hunger....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 26, 2006)

Weekly staff meeting.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 27, 2006)

just hate fat people i swear to god, and there the ones telling me to quit smoking when there filling there artery's with mcdonalds, lose some weight then ill listen to your opinions about healthy lifestyle


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2006)

Doing some photography coursework, I put the word Photograms at the top of one sheet, but staggered the lettering too much so that it now spells:

P O O R M
H T G A S


----------



## Maestro (Oct 28, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> just hate fat people i swear to god, and there the ones telling me to quit smoking when there filling there artery's with mcdonalds, lose some weight then ill listen to your opinions about healthy lifestyle



I'm ready to bet that you're the kind of guy to smoke in a public building even if there is a Federal law forbidding you to do so, eh ?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes i am, and i also own unregistered rifles too


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

Hussars you hate fat people, well I am sure there are a million people that hate you just because of who you are.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 28, 2006)

what annoyed me today. nothing really. just having to forestall some plans i have in near future slightly bothers me. possible lack of patience, oh i forgot. down at shopping mall today and every where i went to get away from some one elses screaming whining brat who needed a good whallop to its backside. screaming whining brat decided to follow me, becuase it thought i wanted to hear it. other than that not a bad day all round


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 28, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Some idiot set there toast on fire at 3 in the morning setting of the fire alarm and filling a whole section of hall with smoke...



talking of which. train driver i occassionaly work with placed meat pie in mircowave oven for 17 minutes. he thought he had only put it in for 170 minutes to heat up. heated up alright at 12 minutes he had nuked meat pie to a crisps. at 13 minutes smoke began pouring from oven and 1 minute later it had set off all the alarms and smoke detectors in our work place. and the man drives trains. worrying prospect at 160 kph in control of 198 metric tonne of machinery


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2006)

I didnt give in a form entitling me to a free driving lesson, causing my parents to through a complete hissy fit...Bastards....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 28, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hussars you hate fat people, well I am sure there are a million people that hate you just because of who you are.



Well first off i couldnt give one flying F**k what anyone thinks about me, really, but you cant assume what kind of personality i have just by what ive typed, Im actually quite an outgoing guy, and not as stupid, arrogant as you think, but you can think what you want, you think im gonna lose sleep because a couple of people who live all the way in Germany, Missisippi or in Novia Scotia think im an arrogant *******, F**K no


----------



## Maestro (Oct 28, 2006)

Listen, you posted 1801 messages on this forum so I think we might be right about you. Read back several of your posts and you'll see why 80% of peoples on this forum think that you are arrogant and can sound stupid sometimes too.

Like your weird ideas to always blame the US for everything bad happening to our country. Man, get down of your tree.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 29, 2006)

You remember that thread i posted that had nothing but nice things to say about the U.S.?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2006)

hussars i think you've made a mountain out of a molehill...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2006)

Nicky Hayden winning the MotoGP championship, what a complete gay...Rossi is so much better and more deserving...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2006)

Seahawks defense


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2006)

49ers all around.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2006)

not seeing many people at school today!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2006)

People messing about on the darkroom...If you dont wanna do photography then just drop it and let people who do wanna do it work in peace...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2006)

I remember photography class the same way. F'offs and those who were serious.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2006)

realising that i can't supprise someone the way i want to in a few months time


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2006)

yee-haw it's Halloween and as I was putting in a 50 miler there wass quite an overweight chap of 300 lbs plus in a pink speedo by the side of the road...........arg it was 30F outside.

oh the visual !! barf icon please


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2006)

ouch erich, glad i don't have to picture that 

it being halloween and having nothing to do!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2006)

My computer being a piece of gay.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2006)

The fact that it was warm eneogh for the first snow today not to stick to the ground.

Thats okay though because it is getting colder which means winter has finally arrived. Late but it has arrived. Tomorrow it is not supposed to be more than 3 C. Soon the snow will be sticking.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2006)

Chris's above post... Still too warm for snow here, even the hills aren't getting any.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2006)

you kidding me it's freakin' freezing down here! which is also what annoyed me today..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2006)

It is freezing here to but it still won't snow which is annoying...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 1, 2006)

John F'ing Kerry insulting every soldier, marine, sailor and airman on the planet. Prick.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2006)

Freezing? It wasnt freezing today, just a bit chilly...  Nothing has really annoyed me today...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Nov 2, 2006)

my "break" crammed up with homework to a point when a 10 day break is more of a regular weekend


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2006)

The fact that I had to work during the first real big snow storm today.


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2006)

send the snow here bud !  have a real bad head cold/allergies but it is raining which we need desperately


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2006)

getting that integration question wrong  but in my defence only by 2/32s, and having the most insultingly easy maths lessons yet!


----------



## fockewulf261 (Nov 2, 2006)

What annoyed me happened yesterday when I went to work. We had to clean entire plant for three days of tours coming through and as first shift had already cleaned there wasn't anything to do but stand around with our thumbs up our..... Totally boring.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2006)

I would say that getting in **** for being somewhere I shouldnt have been annoyed me, but its just funny.


----------



## Henk (Nov 2, 2006)

The f*cking drunk street bum standing to near me with his breath so full of alcohol that he could have made me drunk by the fumes and talking a lot of bullsh*t and when I asked him to f*ck off very kindly he still kept on with his sh*t and I was ordering me some food not in the mood for his cr*p so I told him to f*ck off or I will make him, so he finally did but he just ruined my very nice and perfect day.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 3, 2006)

Ah, sorry Henk, I did not mean to bugger you off...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

My son. At 7 years old he is so worried about his physical appearance before school. He was bent out of shape because he couldn't "get his hair just right". I told him to quit acting like girl. What is wrong with today's youths!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a 7 yo bro and he had never have this problems.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2006)

in the western world kids are so obsessed with stars and icons of popular culture it's rediculous! but can you blame them when it's the adults are the ones that're really going crazy for them! i don't belive in going crazy over famous people for a number of reasons, principally the fact it's really quite sad!

what annoyed me- being set physics coursework- for a month's time!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

I wish it was just something he has learned. No this is just his personality I'm afraid. He's anal-rententive, a neat freak, and crazy smart like I have never seen in a kid. He is also unstoppable on the soccerfield.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 3, 2006)

my bro is able to install il2 with all addons but uable to go shopping.... :/


----------



## Pisis (Nov 4, 2006)

does make sense...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 4, 2006)

Annoyed me?

Soccer with my boys all day... IN THE FRIGGIN' RAIN!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 4, 2006)

My colleague's kitty I'm looking after peed on my trousers...


----------



## Henk (Nov 4, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Ah, sorry Henk, I did not mean to bugger you off...



He he he........, I do not think you would match the description of that bum, but a drunk on street is all right but a drunk bum is the worst.

Working 13 hours a day again because the boss is being a @sshole again by sending the other guy to our branch in a other town to help the idiots there switch on the computer, yes they do not even know how to do that and put stuff the PC and print it.

I hate working doubles on a weekend because it is so busy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2006)

No nice bread in the house...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 4, 2006)

What company do u work for, Henk?


----------



## Henk (Nov 4, 2006)

A DVD rental store, not very proud of it and will hopefully get a better job. Will not recommend it it is crappy work, 7 days a week.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 5, 2006)

I thought you drove a 6ton tipper? Bloody hell I'm confused. Again.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh, yeah, everyone has to go through his first job - which usually isn't very good one. I used to work for almost three years in a _SKI Snowboard shop_ (you probably don't have much of them in SA, do you? ) before I got my current position of an _American Students Program Coordinator_.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2006)

England being dstroyed by NZ at the end of the first half of the rugby... we're clawing it back a bit though.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2006)

They still got destroyed, not good to see but I must say I expected it. Their game needs to improve a lot before the World Cup to have any chance...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2006)

i don't think anyone thinks we have any chance!

but yes we got destoryed in the end, which's what annoyed me..........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2006)

oh God, Girls allowed have just started singing after the rugby, don't get me wrong a couple of them are hot but after a rugby game? they're one short anyway...........


----------



## Erich (Nov 5, 2006)

ALLERGIES SUCK ! I hate getting old ........... something you boys have to look forward too .


----------



## Henk (Nov 6, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> I thought you drove a 6ton tipper? Bloody hell I'm confused. Again.



No man I said it is a job oppertunaty I might get and went for a interview for the job. Well I wish I would get the job. Well Pisis we have a few snowboard shops here, we do get snow in some parts of SA.

Everything pissed me off and got on my nervs the whole weekend sucked and I have the urge to take out my frustrations out on a idiot who want to try his luck with me.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

Adler may put a stop the the Crime in Your City thread's primary contributor to what may be one of the most arrogant, self-centered, narcissistic run-ons in the annals of the internet. Woe is me. 

[And to clarify for those that Syscom is talking about, its "annals". Not "anals".]


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

Henk said:


> Everything pissed me off and got on my nervs the whole weekend sucked and I have the urge to take out my frustrations out on a idiot who want to try his luck with me.



Syscom3


----------



## Henk (Nov 6, 2006)

What? That is a insult.

You work the whole weekend double shifts from 9am to 10pm and then start monday again at 9am and must put up with crap from people and not get pissed off. Work where I work mate and you would know what I mean.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

And I'll say it again Henk. If you want to take out your frustrations, take it out on Syscom. He deserves to be knocked down a few inches.


----------



## Erich (Nov 6, 2006)

forget it ............. go ride your bike .............. HARD !

Rippin it up

E ♫ and while your at it turn up the heavy metal, loud


----------



## Henk (Nov 6, 2006)

Good idea Erich I will be doing that tomorow, not a good idea to do it now.

Well I think he does deserve what is coming his way but I do not have anything personal against him and would not diss him because it is just fun, that is childish. I think it would be very wise not to start sh*t between members or try to start any sh*t at all, that would not be very smart.

Never compare me with someone else that is just downright wrong.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

I didn't compare you to Syscom, dude. Mellow out. I was only suggesting that if you are frustrated with life in general, you have my permission to take it out on Syscom. Syscom has insulted everyone on this forum. And that includes you. Repeatedly. And yes I am childish.


----------



## Henk (Nov 6, 2006)

Ag lets just drop it.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2006)

Multi-Story Car parks...


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 6, 2006)

Getting told this morning to lay off a guy I like and who actually works.
That pretty much set the tone for the rest of my day.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2006)

You mean like sacking him?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2006)

That sucks two eagles. I actually hate the civilian world because of **** like that.


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 7, 2006)

Sucks to be sure. A contract has x-dollars attached after the profit is 
skimmed off the top, and then you work with what's left. If the $$ burn
rate exceeds a certain monthly prediction, you lose someone. Of course,
giving back 1/2% of the profit would save a job, but in all my years of
experience, that has never happened.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2006)

me spending a lot of time working on a graph for history yesterday and i didn't even get to use it


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2006)

For some reason I am biting my tongue at night. Hamburger. And no sleep.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Democrats ran away with the election


----------



## Erich (Nov 8, 2006)

Matt the proof will be in another week, and I wonder how many paid the popper(s) like they did here in Oregon. Politics suck

what annoyed me .......... hmmmmmmmmm well my allergies picked up after riding 51 miles in the wind (which by the way was pretty neat in itself), but got totally soaked through by the rain, dumped an inch in about 1 hour on me .. . . .. I luv it


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

We'll see Erich. It will be interesting to see what the Demos do not that they have got what they wished. Let's see what grand plan they come up with.


----------



## Erich (Nov 8, 2006)

what goes around comes around as history has always shown, Evil will be repaid with evil.......let's face it guys/gals, it is out of our hands now. the fact is we all tried to make a difference by voting ......


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

We all did vote didn't we?!?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 8, 2006)

Mum couldnt dye my hair properly, and this site is being ridiculously slow...and the skin just changed for some reason...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah i noticed the skin changed too! probably because there were only like 4 of us that don't use this one


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Horse shut the Forum down for about 5 minutes. Must have been one of the upgrades.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2006)

spending break and lunch helping someone with their maths, as i've had to do a lot before... why don't i charge him, WHY!!


----------



## Henk (Nov 9, 2006)

Waking up still a bit drunk and smelling like a beer glass and I had to wake up early on my off day.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2006)

Driving Lesson got cancelled.


----------



## Henk (Nov 9, 2006)

Why was it cancelled CC?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

A road rally broke out and killed those queuing...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 10, 2006)

Incredibly slow PC (hope it hasn't virus again...), headache, fatigue, hunger, horrible amount of work, no clean clothes in my closet, dirty bed, cats that sh*t all over my house.......


----------



## Henk (Nov 10, 2006)

No Pisis that is a whole bunch of sh*t to put up with for one day.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 10, 2006)

Henk said:


> Why was it cancelled CC?




His car broke down...got another one scheduled for tomorrow mornign though, at 9am... ugh.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 10, 2006)

8th day w/o household goods...


----------



## Henk (Nov 10, 2006)

Holy sh*t how did that happen mate?


----------



## mkloby (Nov 10, 2006)

USMC moved me from Pensacola, FL to Corpus Christi, TX. Movers are civilian contractors, and wait till they get a sizeable load to actually truck your household goods out, so they can make a killing in one trip. So, being that there's not any big bases down in NW Florida, it will take them 12 days to get the stuff out to me. I don't mind all that much - BUT THE PREGNANT WIFE DOES!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

Ouch. With that post, I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2006)

A splitting headache.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 12, 2006)

Can't do a bloody mission on MOH: European Assault...Now I remember why I haven't played it for 6 months...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 12, 2006)

not getting much school work done........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2006)

Watching my 49ers beat themselve in the last 4 minutes of the game. They were winning so nicely up until now!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2006)

Aha what was pissing me off ended up cheering me up! The 49ers won!


----------



## Maestro (Nov 13, 2006)

After applying for a job in a Casino in La Malbaie, and getting an interview, those bastards decided to not take me for the job... I was living too far away from the Casino (70 Kms).

Hey, houses are cheap in that area, I can move !

But what really pissed me off is that I had the interview on Wednesday (November 8th) and received the E-mail on Friday (November 10th). That's pretty quick to decide !


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 13, 2006)

mkloby said:


> USMC moved me from Pensacola, FL to Corpus Christi, TX. Movers are civilian contractors, and wait till they get a sizeable load to actually truck your household goods out, so they can make a killing in one trip. So, being that there's not any big bases down in NW Florida, it will take them 12 days to get the stuff out to me. I don't mind all that much - BUT THE PREGNANT WIFE DOES!!!



oh lord what a balls up mkloby and been on many a posting where local contractors have failed at last moment but nothing in comparison to you and your good lady wife. my sympathy

see other thread what made you cheerful today


----------



## Pisis (Nov 13, 2006)

1.45 PM and I'm still stuck at the office without eating anything...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm cold.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2006)

Im hot, but you all knew that...


----------



## Maestro (Nov 13, 2006)

Pisis said:


> 1.45 PM and I'm still stuck at the office without eating anything...



I know how it is... I once held until 2:00 PM without eating anything (and I started at 8:00 AM).


----------



## Henk (Nov 13, 2006)

You guys think that is tough, what about waking up already late for work and still being drunk starting at 9am and then not eating until 10:30pm.

The reality of the fact that the company where I applied for a job not even telling me that they wont accept me for the job and now I must go through the 1 month of school holidays working at a video store where it is going to be very busy and not being able to spend time with my friends or family.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 14, 2006)

> You guys think that is tough, what about waking up already late for work and still being drunk starting at 9am and then not eating until 10:30pm



Yeah ive done that many times, you make friends with Expresso and Red Bull real fast


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Im hot, but you all knew that...



Your Gay especially after seeing that pic.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2006)

Mum photocopied me the wrong bloody picture today...gonna have to do it the hard way...Grrr...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 16, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Yeah ive done that many times, you make friends with Expresso and Red Bull real fast


Hehehe, Hussars pwn3d you, man!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 16, 2006)

And I thought I posted nasty pics...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 16, 2006)

Actually that picture really annoyed me for the day...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2006)

The end of my short holidays.Tomorrow I have to be at work.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2006)

that pic not showing for me's annoyed me!


----------



## Henk (Nov 16, 2006)

The Boss thinking he can push my buttons and try to intimidate me, I was at the point of kicking his @ss, but rather called his brother wich is with him in the business and he said it would be best if I go home. So they held a hearing against me and the fucking @sshole were there and also denying stuff wich happened, but I only got a warning. If he went on with his bullsh*t I would have kicked his @ss and then also lost my job, but it would have felt so good.

He ruins my day just with his presence.

You are lucky, we can not get cool drink, food or any type of energy while we are at work, can not leave the store and thus must wait for someone to help you out. We can not even take a sh*t.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 16, 2006)

when they brought my household goods they broke my bookshelf, wallshelf, breadbasket, table, tv stand, and lost my lamp shade.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 17, 2006)

That is usual for PCS moves...


----------



## Henk (Nov 18, 2006)

Being hungry and to lazy to make something to eat.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2006)

The fact that the King Tiger was in restoration and the Tiger was on load, therefore not for viewing at the Museum I went to today.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

mkloby said:


> when they brought my household goods they broke my bookshelf, wallshelf, breadbasket, table, tv stand, and lost my lamp shade.



Buddy of mine went to move and the movers informed him that firearms could not be included due to existing laws. However, they noted that they would take them for him under the table. Upon arrival they denied that they ever received them and quoted company policy and legal rules preventing them from doing so. Total scam.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2006)

It is pissing it down and I am freezing...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

I know that feeling Gnomey. We have broken all precipitation records for November.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2006)

Loads of people were cold today, even though it was pretty mild today....

Had a sore throat and dodgy leg all day...not pleasant...


----------



## Erich (Nov 20, 2006)

well it's too stinkin warm here in south Oregon, the snow is off the tops of the hills at 4500 feet and was hoping for Mr. ....





very soon and my PC is very slow today in the land of the Platonic Sphere, frickin insurgents


----------



## Henk (Nov 20, 2006)

Working doubles again and ridding my bike in pouring rain home, but I was so pissed off that I did not mind getting wet.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 20, 2006)

Man, you need a new job Henk!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

Henk. Have you ever thought about anger management. No kidding my friend, but I don't think I have ever seen a single post where you were happy or glad to be alive. My sympathies dude.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2006)

Ian Bell injury concern - If he doesnt play, then we'll get our arses kicked even more than we're already going to


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

My bum knee that I injured in the military acting up. It was pretty swollen and painful. Had to put some ointment on it and bandage it up and pretty much not stand on it for a few hours.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

Did you re-injure it making your sub sandwich?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

i doubt it was so big he damaged himself lifting it 

because remember guys, we all lift using our legs not our backs right


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Did you re-injure it making your sub sandwich?





I actually fell into a rabbit hole in the dark and my leg was extended when I hit the bottom of it. Tore a ligiment in my knee. Almost kept me from passing a flight physical and being able to fly for the last 6 years.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ouch. Way back when while going to college I worked at United Parcel service. I stepped off a loading bay onto a small package and dislocated my knee (it ended up on the side of my leg). To this day my knees give me grief and stairs (going down them) just kill me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah same here. I try to work my leg out and even run on it as per suggestion from the Doc but for instance if I go running, I can not walk up stairs or down them without considerable pain. 

Docs say I will feel it for the rest of my life probably.

I wonder what other kind of damage was done to my knees because they sometimes regularly fill up with fluid. Pretty nasty and painfull if they have to drain them.


----------



## Erich (Nov 21, 2006)

you guys are going in for regular massage treatments ......... yes ? Opa pain for me this time of year when the weather starts to drop, my hand joints go crazy and hands go knumb


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

Jesus. Mine too. Rhumatoid arthritis. Getting old sucks. What's 60 gonna look like.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

ah, who here remembers the good old days when you were 16 and alement free 

well guess what, i still am


----------



## Henk (Nov 21, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Man, you need a new job Henk!



I know mate but it is South Africa mate and for white people here to get jobs taht is not like the shit I am doing now is not easy. We have something called afermative action that means that if you are black you get a job, if you have the qalification or not.



Matt308 said:


> Henk. Have you ever thought about anger management. No kidding my friend, but I don't think I have ever seen a single post where you were happy or glad to be alive. My sympathies dude.



Mate this is South Africa not a easy place to live here. I will look pretty calm copared to other people here. I am a very nice person but do not get on my wrong side or piss me off and I will kick your @ss. I must say that I have been on the edge latly and just need a break to sort my head out, not with one of those head docters.

The spell checker does not work..........


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 21, 2006)

Woke up this morning to find the neighbours freakin car had rolled down their driveway into my fence! Jeez ever heard of a handbrake??


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2006)

Matt hang in there ! 60 yikes comin too soon, and Lanc your time is a coming buddy. Henk, you need to move young man, come to Oregon, but good luck on finding a job. Wildcat now you have a good excuse to use their piece of crap as an oversized planter box, and your neighbors can plant the flowers


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Wildcat, look on the brightside. You just got a new fence.

Wish I wasn't the hausfrau doing the Thanksgiving cooking and my only obligation was to drink beer and overdose on tryptophan.


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2006)

hey that sounds like fun ! YUk, well I gotta drive 300 miles to my north tonight in pounding rain............... oh yee haw for the annual thanksgiving hoopla on my wifes side of the familie


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Okay. After having read Erich's post. I will refrain from further b!tching. My condolences, Erich.


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2006)

I remain positive and not on so positive a forum header, besides I have some pre-Christmas book searching to do on Saturday by myself just to get out of the in-laws hair


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

I am doing the cooking and I am glad. I love cooking and I really enjoy cooking thanksgiving dinners. We are having 17 guests over and I dont have to do the dishes because I am cooking. That means after the meal, beer and football with my friends.


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2006)

send me a Apfel Kuchen asap after Turkey Day Chris


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2006)

It is freezing and still no sign of snow...


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2006)

send me the frost I'm ready, tired of the rain ........... of course we need it though


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Better than fires next year Erich.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2006)

I just F***ed up the loading of the IOS in a cisco 3550 switch........... now I have to load it again using x-modem and it will take 3 hours!!!!



At least I can chat and listen to the radio while the uploading takes place.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

Erich said:


> send me a Apfel Kuchen asap after Turkey Day Chris



I got lebkuchen I just need to put it in the mail.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh and what pissed me off!

My wife bought the wrong celery for my Turkey Stuffing. Instead of bying the stalks, she bought the root! Now I dont know how I am going to make my stuffing!

When she gets home from school I am going to ring her neck!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Celery root? You mean the root of the stalk?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

WTF, over?!?!

People eat that? I guess I have read about celeryroot salads, but never realized they were talking about the ROOT! 

I can't wait to hear about that stuffing!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

I give up. The stuffing is one of my favorite parts. I quit! Here she comes.


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2006)

Lebkuchen ! yes please put it in the mail next week Chris.  Ah just love your luv man, it's the Holidays.

Guys have a good one I am outta here till Sunday night

E


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I give up. The stuffing is one of my favorite parts. I quit! Here she comes.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 22, 2006)

I just had to lay off a young guy a month before Xmas and a month after he just had a baby. I hate being the boss some days.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yipes. Laid off. Not fired. That's worse.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 22, 2006)

No matter how many times I fire someone it always sucks. Sometimes more than others.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yep. I let a guy go a couple of years ago. He had just bought a condo in Washington DC for his $100k+ job. As I always say, "There's a reason people you fire never see it coming".


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> I just had to lay off a young guy a month before Xmas and a month after he just had a baby. I hate being the boss some days.



That does suck........


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 22, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> That does suck........



Yup. The guy most likely thinks I am a asshole or a jerk, but it does bother me. 

- Some people deserve to be fired (I don't mind firing their butts)

- Some people are nice people but just are not good enough.

- Some times its just bad timing that effects them. 

For him it was the last two. Nice guy just not good enough and bad timing. Now he has to go home and tell his girlfriend and 3 week old baby he has no job. Damn I hate being the guy who has to let him go. I feel like crap, all I can think about is his baby and Xmas one month from now.


----------



## Henk (Nov 22, 2006)

My friends girlfriend the LITTLE bitch. The boss showing his face ruined my day.


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 22, 2006)

my day so far.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2006)

The weather is terrible... Rain but still no snow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2006)

Nothing really, it is thanksgiving.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 23, 2006)

answering the phone without seeing who was calling and then saying yes I can work today


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2006)

Have to get up early in the morning...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

Adler not not ranting about his celery root stuffing post thanksgiving. 

I was looking forward to that.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 24, 2006)

Want to really annoy some one. Send them a telegram saying just this IGNORE FIRST TELEGRAM. drive them nuts for ages


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

Beauty!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2006)

What annoys me is the beginning of the Christmas rush in the malls. I love Christmas, it's the friggin' people I can't stand!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 25, 2006)

don't try to blame the fact you hate Canadians on christmas  

and... erm... not getting any school work done..........


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

Woke up too early. But at least I like mornings.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2006)

Scotland played shit against the Aussies...


----------



## Henk (Nov 25, 2006)

Not drinking enough last night and going to work rather than sober, why you might ask? Then I would not have had such a bad day. LOL


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

Jeez Henk. Your humour certainly takes some getting used to.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2006)

Being asleep all day...


----------



## Henk (Nov 25, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Jeez Henk. Your humour certainly takes some getting used to.



Yup, now you see the light at last.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 25, 2006)

what annoyed me today. Nothing YET but hey its only early yet hahaha, Henk with some they only see the light when the fridge is open hahaha


----------



## Henk (Nov 26, 2006)

He he he......... Yes, that may be why some people first understand stuff late at night.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2006)

The guy that cut me off on the Autobahn while I was driving to see Casino Royal, fucker pissed me off, almost caused me to have a wreck.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2006)

I came down to do some coursework, but mum was listening to Paolo Nutini on full blast and I couldnt stand it so I had to retreat upstairs again


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2006)

My 49ers getting beat in the last minute 20 to 17 by St Louis.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I came down to do some coursework, but mum was listening to Paolo Nutini on full blast and I couldnt stand it so I had to retreat upstairs again



I've certainly heard worse.

Having to work on my day off.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2006)

It still hasn't snowed...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

I snowed here!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2006)

Spilt petrol all over the forecourt


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

What did you do? Leave with the hose still attached? Or attempt to top up to the last dram?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2006)

Nah I didnt put it in the hole properly, turns out you have to put it in at some weird angle. Probably the French idea of having a sense of humour


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Jeez. You're lucky you didn't kill yourself. Petrol is nothing to play with. Glad it was only a spill.


----------



## Henk (Nov 27, 2006)

You must be glad you are not a smoker. Well how about if you petrol spill in your eyes?

Being woken up at 3am to park the car inside. what the fuck is wrong with woman? Then they wonder why we get pissed off if they disturb our sleep.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Youngest son has a basketball game tonight. Right during the middle of the Seahawks Green Bay game!!


----------



## Henk (Nov 27, 2006)

Well matt wich is more importend?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Why do you think I'm pissed?


----------



## Henk (Nov 27, 2006)

People that love their sport very much get pissed off when they miss a game.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

I just don't want to listen to 100 screamin' kids in a closed gymnasium.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2006)

Ah, fatherhood.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah.


----------



## Henk (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh ok, now I see what ya mean.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2006)

Not like I'd know or anything.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Just get everything out of your system prior to having kids. They are wonderful, but they do occupy every last frickin moment of your life. God bless 'em.


----------



## Henk (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a step brother and step suster and oh boy I know what you mean with the time, they will get every little bit out of you when you are around them.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

And honestly they will bring you joy in magnitudes of the grief they provide. Example, my only bitch is that I have to attend a basketball game over a football game on TV. Pretty petty bitch really.

BTW the game was cancelled. No heat in the gym. 

Now I have to find something else to complain about...


----------



## Erich (Nov 27, 2006)

sorry boys been through that stage(s) and look at yourselves you were there once and grew up, well some of you did. hey now for Opa -hood, my youngest comes over tonight and I will love that girl silly and hand her back to my daughter all psyched out, and she is really going to love that " DADDY WHAT THE !!!!!!!" cool ............. also when the girls unload and I can hand them back to my girl and say they are all yours, sorry I don't do the doo-doo changes anymore 8) 

let er rip


----------



## Henk (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahhh Luckely I do not have to change any nappies yet.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 27, 2006)

Erich said:


> sorry boys been through that stage(s) and look at yourselves you were there once and grew up, well some of you did. hey now for Opa -hood, my youngest comes over tonight and I will love that girl silly and hand her back to my daughter all psyched out, and she is really going to love that " DADDY WHAT THE !!!!!!!" cool ............. also when the girls unload and I can hand them back to my girl and say they are all yours, sorry I don't do the doo-doo changes anymore 8)
> 
> let er rip


Its a snap I have to do it fairly regularly and aside from the stench its a piece of cake


----------



## Erich (Nov 28, 2006)

yes it is, my youngest grand-daughter unloaded on our oak wood dining floor in her pants so off she went gleefully to her mother for a change of attire .......

I ran off to the office .. . ..... 8) 

roads are slicker than snot on a door knob in a rain storm..... freezing rain, and I slipped and yanked myself, oh great


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2006)

This:

"The Scottish ski season kicked off this weekend at Cairngorm which was open for general skiing on Saturday and Sunday. This was due to the best snowfall in November for a few years.

Cairngorm has now closed so that they can carry out the annual servicing on the funicular. They are hoping to reopen on the 5th December. The other Scottish resorts which we report on are not open for the season yet."

Cairngorm is around 50 miles North of my two local ski centres and both have only had rain...


----------



## Erich (Nov 28, 2006)

Gnomey put on your best heavy hikeing boots and haul yourself by foot up the slopes instead of depending on the ski services. heck they cannot close everything down in your area. this is what we do in our area before they officially open up and charge us to death for the useage of the ski lifts........crap on that .......... pookers on em

man we are having cold weather brown outs here the last two hours


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2006)

One of my Physics teachers...he's such an arse...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2006)

Had to work with the office closed due to snow and ice.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmm, snow and ice sounds good right about now. At the moment we are in the worst drought in over 100 years, water restrictions are in place and the murray river is apparently in a bad way... today the temp is supposed to be 38 dC.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 29, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Hmm, snow and ice sounds good right about now. At the moment we are in the worst drought in over 100 years, water restrictions are in place and the murray river is apparently in a bad way... today the temp is supposed to be 38 dC.



Wildcat Brisbane weather was suppose to be 38 Celius in the city but was as high as 44 celius plus and still no bloody rain. had a sort of a storm more dust then water


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2006)

> One of my Physics teachers...he's such an arse...



what'd he do? other than freakin' stink....

having a crap lesson because we had a trainee teacher who can't controll us, so the villiage idiots sitting behind me kept doing the world's worst little Britain impressions annoying me hugely.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2006)

His attitude can change from merrily happy to pissed off twat at the flick of a switch...He doesnt seem to understand that not everyone is going to understand everything first time and remember it, and he seems to generally hate me for some odd reason.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2006)

More ice and snow. Schools cancelled for a second day. Boys are going nuts. Another storm is predicted later today with up to 6inches of snow and ice.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2006)

...and they still haven't fixed that Ads by Google "XP-70" typo at the top of the forum layout.


----------



## Maestro (Nov 30, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> ...and he seems to generally hate me for some odd reason.



I used to have a math teacher in my last year of high school that acted like that.

To make a short story, I had the same Math teacher from Secondary 1 to Secondary 4. He was a good teacher and I was a rather good student (nothing special, most of my exam results where around 70% (the minimum passing note was 60%)). When I arrived in Secondary 5, I changed of teacher and my results dramatically dropped. (My lower score of that year was 29% and my higher score was 63%. But most of the time I was in the 30%-40% range.)

At the last day of "regular" class (just before the final exams), that @sshole gave me a "pink ticket" (that's how we called the sheet teachers gave us to send us in detention during the lunch break) because I arrived 30 seconds late to his class.

That just pissed me off... I mean, it _really_ pissed me off.

"No way ! I won't go there," I said.
"What ?" he replied with that stupid look in his face.
"No way ! I won't go there," I repeated.
"Come with me in the corridor," he said.

I followed him outside and a... erhm... "violent chat" broke out. I'm sure all of the students on the floor heard us.

I don't remember all of the chat but I remember that his last phrase was :

"If you're not happy, go see the principal ! I'm sure she'll give you twice the detention time I gave you."
"Fine ! I will," I replied.

So I went down to the first floor and saw the principal. That fat ***** didn't wanted to cancel the "pink ticket" and threatened me of "heavier sanctions" if I didn't went to the detention. In spite of my numerous tries, she never wanted to tell me what the "heavier sanctions" would be.

Like I didn't want to be suspended from school during the final exams period (in this case, I would have been forced to re-take my Secondary 5 calsses the following year), I went to that f*cking detention.

When I received my exams results in the summer, I was surprised to see that passed the course of math of Secondary 5... with a 60% of average score (all math exams of the year combined). I think the little show I gave made them fear me... So they didn't wanted me to come back the following year to take the "Math of Secondary 5" course and _may be_ break some jaws.

MWHAHAHAHAHAHA... I'm really a scumbag.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

And now career in raising the canadian crime statistics?


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 30, 2006)

my book that was supposed to come like 2 days ago still asen't come


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

The Gunner book?


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yup


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

Then you should be mad. Its that good.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2006)

Still no snow although it does look like it is coming...


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 30, 2006)

good i guess i picked the right book i also want to get the companion volume on Cockpits too


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2006)

My snake is sick. I had to take her to the vet and get some medication for her. Good thing it was not bad eneogh to warrant antibiotics. Will have to take her again next week and have her looked at again to make sure she is okay. The smallest cold like she has can turn deadly if left untreated for a snake.

What makes it worse is she got sick right at the time she started shedding so is really under stress right now. I really feel sorry for her.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

What did you vet visit cost Adler?


----------



## Henk (Nov 30, 2006)

Well the last to days has been the worst for me. I had to take the dog to be put out and was one of the hardest things to do to see something I love die in front of my eyes, but the worst was when I came to pic her up at home she were not herself and I got the feeling she knew something was up.

Yesterday I had the hugest fights with my mom and now the little bit of comunication that was there are now destroyed and will stay so for it can not be forgiven what she did. I just want to get away from my mom and dad they ****** up my live enough.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

Jeez Henk, what happened?


----------



## Henk (Nov 30, 2006)

I am not willing to gointo that but it has been long over due it was just the little 1 mm to push it over the edge and cause the sh*t it has now.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. I feel for anyone whose relationship with thier parents is destroyed.


----------



## Henk (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks mate and I hope we will patch it up again in the future.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, the $ to Crown comparsion goes down. In other words, the Dollar is weaker to the Crown, lost one Crown. It used to be $=22CZK, now it's only 21 and the Crown still gaining. Which makes me a salary loss of around $70 just for this day...


----------



## Maestro (Nov 30, 2006)

May be but you also pay for everything in Crown, no ? So it doesn't really matter... Unless you buy something directly from the US.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2006)

But my basic salary is counted in $, which is then calculated into Crowns. And if $1 is 22Kč one day and the other day it is only 21Kč, I simply lose money on the currency-to-currency transfer...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> What did you vet visit cost Adler?



8 Euro total for the snake to be looked at, find out whats wrong and the medicine. Not bad actually.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2006)

A lot less than I would have thought. 

Day off and I slept in too late.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2006)

Very tedious labs... (mainly involving sitting around waiting for something to happen).


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 8 Euro total for the snake to be looked at, find out whats wrong and the medicine. Not bad actually.



not bad? by our standards that's phenominal- vet's bills over here are extortionate...........


----------



## Erich (Dec 1, 2006)

Suck it up cupcakes, geez Pisis at least you have 3 lanes to drive, we have one heading over the river and out west, you can well imagine the traffic tie-ups

lanc go fix it, sounds like December has already made the rest of the year for you with that possibility with the Heli firm ......... good show and am proud of you !!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2006)

cheers, means a lot coming from you! it's not completely out of the question for me to do a year's work with them before having them pay for me to go through Uni in which case i'd be sorted for life and i'd be the new FB on the site


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2006)

Had a really boring talk in physics


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2006)

yeah that guy was pretty crap  that being said it has taught me stuff for my presentation


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2006)

Waiting for the pizza to cook. My boys are excited about the evening.


----------



## Henk (Dec 2, 2006)

The site being not off and my friend so drunk he did not even know where he was. He came back from the US and I had to work so I arrived late at the party and they allready had to much to drink.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oldest boy is getting a cold. He's miserable when he's sick.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 2, 2006)

Had some fat ass causing hell in the grocery store I work at. Started flipping the bird at one of my fellow co-workers and dropping the F bomb. I was a little scared, because I didn't know what the dude was gonna do. After he left, I got pissed at him.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wife's got the cold now. Hope I'm not next.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2006)

Harddrive corrupted... :S


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2006)

Work laptop died. No indication of power. Changed batteries, power supplies and wiggled connectors. Nuttin'. Internal fuse maybe?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2006)

Or the motherboard died.

Looks like it is going to cost a little to get my data back and the hard drive working again, hopefully the drive is recoverable and just needs a reformat (hopefully otherwise it is a new hard drive).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2006)

Cousin had a car accident...he's ok though...

The bad thing is that it led to getting a massive lecture from my mum on driving safely...I do not need to be told what the correct way to drive is, I do know...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Cousin had a car accident...he's ok though...
> 
> The bad thing is that it led to getting a massive lecture from my mum on driving safely...I do not need to be told what the correct way to drive is, I do know...



I just got that lecture from my dad as both my brothers are wanting to be carted around. It is like they think you are totally stupid when (generally) you aren't...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2006)

Exactly...Some accidents you cant help, you might hit black ice or something, or have a tyre shot out by the mafia...

I dont know if any of the Britis here saw a picture in the paper of an AA instructor car up to the door handles in water? Cos that was my instructor


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Or the motherboard died.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2006)

may I suggest a nice Weizen Bier to calm all of your nerves..........I am, as I'm in the house for 15 brief minutes nearly getting electricuted on my roof


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2006)

Don't fall off that wet roof, Erich. My neighbor did. Bent a couple of vent pipes and tore his gutter off on the way down. Luckily he only suffered a sore back and leg.


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2006)

have done that numerous times even falling nearly 40 feet blowing out gutters, real neato when the home owner watched me crater to the ground with my Stihl blower still in my hand ........... talk about freakin out !

nope the roof is dry but I forgot as I was laying down adjusting lights I nearly backsided into our 3 foot electrical extension running vertically above the roof...........that could of been a real .......... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzappppp, I'd be blinking on an off, so who needs Santa


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 4, 2006)

Crap. Road surfacing crew just drove their freakin' grader though the 
optical cable by my driveway...No TV or internet at home for a couple of
days. The Frau will be far more annoyed than I, so my life will be a tad
more difficult till its fixed...One discovers how spoiled one is when these little
luxuries are taken away, even for a short time.


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2006)

don't want to sound a little off base but why wasn't your electrical lines marked and covered ? better contact your locals on that one to get you up and running again

just threw away 3 100 light strands.............oh boo hoo


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2006)

Throw 'em away. They are not worth the aggravation of fixing. Maddening!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2006)

The cricket....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2006)

the demonstation in my presentation not going quite to plan............


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2006)

Nothing much really.


----------



## Erich (Dec 5, 2006)

well my body is giving out.............too much physical activity over the years, got a call from the Doctor and my spine and rib cage is cracked ............. oh joy for this season, what the hey I am still vertical, well sorta

I can smell and hear and see, God is good ! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2006)

Damn Erich, you better take better care of yourself.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 5, 2006)

Woke up to find the cat had puked on the goose down comforter.
Will cost $50 to dry clean. More than the damn cat is worth.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2006)

That is why I don't have animals. I would hate to become attached to something that I was always wanting to murder. Get rid of it. Eventually it will get old and start pissing all over the house. They all do.


----------



## Erich (Dec 5, 2006)

Matt so do old folks ............... pissing. I'm not there right yet but after that insane Doktor kill me quick phone call I feel like an old hag

I better go find a bier Glas and pour out a Schneider Weisse for myself


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wish I could join ya.


----------



## Erich (Dec 5, 2006)

Pissing together ? 

yes a good German Bier(s) with friends is hard to beat Matt


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> the demonstation in my presentation not going quite to plan............




Therefore becoming the funniest bit


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2006)

What happened CC? Did Lanc flub it?

You guys do a lot of presentations. If I could have changed one thing in my schooling (other than applying myself 110%), it would have been more presentations in front of others. An invaluable tool when you enter the professional world.


----------



## Erich (Dec 5, 2006)

crap had a major brown out after I got back from work, my bookmark files are out in cyberspace and I lost some 150 filed photos. Doctors news sucked today as they are talking some surgery which I do not have time for ............

well if I am not here for a couple of days you guys/gals will know why, sounds like I have been given the screws . . . . . happy St. Nikolaus Tag on the morrow !


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 6, 2006)

I woke up with a GD head cold this morning, but that is totally trivial
compared to the prospect of surgery, Erich. I wish you the very best
with that! 

I wonder how many people in America know that in Germany,
St. Nikolaus _doesn't_ arrive on Christmas Eve? Not many, I am sure....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2006)

Nope he arrived last night and put goodies in our shoes....coal in some peoples shoes as well.


----------



## Erich (Dec 6, 2006)

well our Nikolaus Tag party last night was a riot and we woke up this morn or I did with some sort of strange nuts and fruits in my work boots ............ hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, well I can barely see the neighbors house this morn with the fog so am not sure if Nik is lost or not


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2006)

Friggin' webmail sux. I have to use it because my work computer is down. Slower than molasses.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2006)

My leg went to sleep earlier and when I tried to walk I bent my foot back at a weird angle...its rather painful...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2006)

Burning my arm really bad (almost to a 3rd Degree Burn) while pulling something out of my oven this morning. Had to go to the hospital and get it taken care of. Damn it hurt!


----------



## Erich (Dec 7, 2006)

geez this sounds like a day of pain and I'm in the thick of it ............ wimper, cough, choke, who cares ? ,

anyway best of health gentlemen ! got to go out in the freezing drip and replace 32 clear lights off my steep roof...........man If I fall off

nah don't think about it


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

Too bad Adler. Burns are the worst. I would rather be cut. And Erich, you better think about it! You still want to visit with your granddaughters? STAY OFF THE ROOF!

Folks at work are really sick. Liver cancer, Brain cancer, Lung cancer, hysterectomy, etc. The circle of life I guess. But I don't have to like it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2006)

looking for a yard of Jaffa cakes in Tesco but not being able to find them


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2006)

Disgusting


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

"a yard of Jaffa cakes". I have no idea. And it does sound ing. Makes me think of Ho Ho's or twinkies.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2006)

They're 'cakes' which just taste like stale biscuits with orange stuff in them. Horrible..


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

Twinkies - Sink sponge with unidentifiable white stuff in the middle.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2006)

luckily they're not for me  i mean how can you miss a yard of them though!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 8, 2006)

Crappy hot weather.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2006)

The weather (except it isn't hot). Raining although hopefully it will be snow higher up.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 8, 2006)

A friend called to gloat that he ordered a 500HP Corvette Z06 to match 
his 260HP Pitts S2. I drive a 17 year old Isuzu Trooper with 200,000 miles.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2006)

500hp. Sounds like a wreck just waiting for a rainy day. Course he probably just garages the Z06 when it rains. Dick. While the thought of that certainly annoys me...

The wife's cold is not going away. Off to the doctor today.

Adler? How's your arm?


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2006)

again it appears that the season has brought it's aliments 

drippy dank muck fog .......... hey I would take a little rain to wash this polluted vermin out of here


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Dec 8, 2006)

another storm is expected but i dont know when
the last one was just around 20km/h less than Katrina not sure about this one


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 8, 2006)

My car 1990 Camry picked this time of the year to retire the brake pads fell off on wheel so i removed the caliper and crimped the brake line ,blower motor ceased to function thats handy in the winter, i can use a screw driver to turn the ignition it also needs CV joints. but on the bright side I knew it was coming and had a replacement in a 1997 Mazda B3000
with only 120k for $2000 with its safety and emissions test passed and I'm selling the Camry to a guy with a less abused one for parts for $300


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2006)

Dang. My 1995 F150 w/64k sounds like a gem.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 9, 2006)

Just learned my wife's 2002 Passat needs new CV joints, 80K miles on it.
OhMyGod do you know what CV joints cost????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2006)

I woke up this morning to my cat in my face with a dead mouse in her mouth!


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 9, 2006)

At least the mouse was dead, and you are reminded again that your cat
truly cares for you! (One of my cats brought in a dead scorpion last
week. I would so prefer a mouse. Count your blessings!)


----------



## mkloby (Dec 9, 2006)

twoeagles said:


> Just learned my wife's 2002 Passat needs new CV joints, 80K miles on it.
> OhMyGod do you know what CV joints cost????



I'm sorry that sucks! In my opinion VW are POS. My sister loves them - and they always end up in the shop within a year! I'd never entertain the idea of buying them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2006)

twoeagles said:


> At least the mouse was dead, and you are reminded again that your cat
> truly cares for you! (One of my cats brought in a dead scorpion last
> week. I would so prefer a mouse. Count your blessings!)




When it dropped the mouse on my chest it was purring and had this facial expression like it was so happy with what it was doing. My wife explained to me that the cat brings it as a present to show you it cares about you. You give to it, it shares with you. So naturallly I could not get pissed off with the cat and instead petted it and told it what a good job it did and thanked it (mostly to make my wife happy) and then the cat jumps away and litterally struts down the hallway all happy and content with itself.

Strange animals I tell you...


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeh - that's our first and last VW, too bad, because I like the way the 
Tuareg looks. Anyway, back to Honda. We put 12 years on our first Accord
without a single failure other than tires and batteries.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 9, 2006)

Cats are a lot like pilots. You just accept how they are, and mostly you
can't help but like them!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2006)

twoeagles said:


> Yeh - that's our first and last VW, too bad, because I like the way the
> Tuareg looks. Anyway, back to Honda. We put 12 years on our first Accord
> without a single failure other than tires and batteries.



12 years on my Jeep Grand Cherokee now. No problems with here except usual maintenance that had to be done. My CV boots had to be replaced and my battary that is it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2006)

mkloby said:


> I'm sorry that sucks! In my opinion VW are POS. My sister loves them - and they always end up in the shop within a year! I'd never entertain the idea of buying them.



We have an 02 Passat - Fantastic car it is as well. Zero problems, fast, well made, comfortable...


My hate for chavs for doubled yesterday...Went late night shopping, ok but a bit boring cos its a crap town, go back to my car and what do I see? Yoghurt covering the windscreen and bonnet...I look up and see a group of kids in trackies and hats laughing and then running away...Times like that you wish for grenades...


----------



## davparlr (Dec 9, 2006)

I just bought a new 2006 Hyundai Sonata. Best deal out there. 234 hp V6, 5 sp auto, antilock brakes, all power, electronic stability control, automatic traction control, 8 airbags, CD player w/MP3 (10 hours on a CD), 10yr, 100k mile drivetrain warranty, 5yr, 60, bumper to bumper, 5 yr roadside assistance. Cost? $17,400 plus tax and license. Third Hyundai I have had. All great deals and all given very little trouble (except lousy Hyundai batteries).

Also, highly rated by car and consumer mags.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 9, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> My hate for chavs for doubled yesterday...



What in the bejesus is a "chav?"



davparlr said:


> I just bought a new 2006 Hyundai Sonata. Best deal out there. 234 hp V6, 5 sp auto, antilock brakes, all power, electronic stability control, automatic traction control, 8 airbags, CD player w/MP3 (10 hours on a CD), 10yr, 100k mile drivetrain warranty, 5yr, 60, bumper to bumper, 5 yr roadside assistance. Cost? $17,400 plus tax and license. Third Hyundai I have had. All great deals and all given very little trouble (except lousy Hyundai batteries).
> 
> Also, highly rated by car and consumer mags.



My uncle had a 2000 Sonata, got creamed by some ramrod, car was toast, and went right out and bought an 06 sonata - he loves the damn thing too!


----------



## mkloby (Dec 9, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> When it dropped the mouse on my chest it was purring and had this facial expression like it was so happy with what it was doing. My wife explained to me that the cat brings it as a present to show you it cares about you. You give to it, it shares with you. So naturallly I could not get pissed off with the cat and instead petted it and told it what a good job it did and thanked it (mostly to make my wife happy) and then the cat jumps away and litterally struts down the hallway all happy and content with itself.
> 
> Strange animals I tell you...



My wife and I were gifted by our dog before too... a mouse once, and one time a dead snake! I know what you mean about how they are all happy and bring it to you like a 5 year old giving you the paintprints of his hands all excited!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2006)

chav - Google Image Search


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2006)

why did that site annoy you? or do you mean chavs in general?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2006)

mkloby asked what a chav was so I posted google image search of chavs to show him...


----------



## Rogerh (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh, well next time I'm on Interstate 10 I'll stay over to the right. The left hand lane sounds too dangerous. Opps, I do anyway.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

The weather annoys me. I hate the fact that there is no snow this year and that it rained all weekend. Did not go to any Christmas markets because of it.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

I've got my wife's cold. Only in my head right now.

...and I still don't get what a Chav is supposed to be. White trash?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2006)

Got the runs...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

Too much information. Drink lots of liquids. Even if your not thirsty. If your thirsty, you are already dehydrated.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2006)

I think the liquids started it all, I have a pint of milk most lunchtimes and soup at weekends...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

No dairy my friend. Makes it worse.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2006)

But the milky goodness...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

Which end?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2006)

The pavillion end.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

As usual our convos have turned south.


----------



## MacArther (Dec 11, 2006)

College annoys me to no end.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2006)

I enjoyed college, but it was entirely too stressful. Ofcourse the stress was all my own making.

My friggin' cold annoys me. Can't breathe at night.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2006)

The weather annoys me.


----------



## Erich (Dec 11, 2006)

it's dark on one side of our valley and really snow bright on the other........welcome to the Platonic Sphere !

Chris the Weihnacht markts this past weekend were good ........yes ? we are enjoying your package man ........... thumbs up

physically I am a total mess according to the Doktors..........bah what do they know


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 11, 2006)

At dinner I like to watch the evening news with wife and daughter.
So, why do they have to saturate the news with commercials about
erectile dysfunction?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

Putting the @$#-ing lights on this $ %-ing Christmas tree.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 11, 2006)

twoeagles said:


> At dinner I like to watch the evening news with wife and daughter.
> So, why do they have to saturate the news with commercials about
> erectile dysfunction?


target audience I would guess


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2006)

I can relate to the Christmas tree...stuff. I too have been there.

What annoys me? My younger son getting all prepared for basketball this evening only to find that the power was out at the gym. Big storm brewing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2006)

Erich said:


> it's dark on one side of our valley and really snow bright on the other........welcome to the Platonic Sphere !
> 
> Chris the Weihnacht markts this past weekend were good ........yes ? we are enjoying your package man ........... thumbs up
> 
> physically I am a total mess according to the Doktors..........bah what do they know



Erich we ended up not going to any markets last weekend. The weather sucked so bad it would not have been any fun.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2006)

The weather, rainy and cold and still no snow.


----------



## Erich (Dec 12, 2006)

well bummer man, you this weekend though ? we are heading up in the rain to my in-laws again, seems they want to give us some gifts, personally I couldn't care less and do not cherish another 200 mile plus drive north, but the in-laws are not getting any younger in fact they both are deterorating at a fast pace and my dear wife is having a hellish time of acceptance of all this as this may be their last Christmas on this planet. . . ....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2006)

Well enjoy your trip then my friend. I hope to have some beautiful weather this weekend. Maybe we will be lucky and have some snow too.


----------



## Erich (Dec 12, 2006)

I hope it dumps on you folk, when I get back they have said snow on the ground here by Sunday afternoon so it could be slick snot especially with all the folk that CANNOT DRIVE in the white fluff since they never learned or do not care 8)


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 12, 2006)

So where are you exactly, and can you send some to Bell County,Texas, ASAP?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

Now my youngest boy has the cold.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2006)

Getting stuck in the getting off from work rush hour today in town coming back from finishing my Christmas Shopping.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 13, 2006)

Mum downloaded Windows Media Player 11 and I despise it to the very depths of my soul, so im having to download 10 again.


----------



## Maestro (Dec 13, 2006)

What's the problem with the 11 ?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2006)

Cold still hanging in there. Gotta whip this beast.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2006)

struggling with integration..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2006)

My burn itching like crazy. I want to scratch it!!!!


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 14, 2006)

Tens days now and I still can't shake this head cold. Tired of coughing up
my lungs at night when I ought to be sleeping.


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2006)

head out on your favorite two wheeler man and soak up the rays ~ sunshine, rain sleet hail, whatever, it will burn it out of ya. I am wrestling with the ribs but I am heading out now for a hard fast 20 miles on my bike in the SW winds and is it blowing and wet ............ I will not be defeated !!!!!!!!!!!

back in a few gents . . . . . .


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2006)

Ronnie O'Sullivan just giving up on his match today. The guy's a genius, but like all geniuses he has an eccentric side...


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 15, 2006)

Doc says he is going to put me on blood pressure meds if I don't change
my ways very soon. I need to be 6'1" at 190 pounds, not 230 pounds. Crap.


----------



## Erich (Dec 15, 2006)

I say this out of respect 2 Eagles............get on your bike, and ride a few miles every day and build up your inner strength. Do not take this at all wrong you or anyone on this forum but it will change your life for the good. had I not been a fitness nut, and yes it has been many moons I have been a climbing/biking/hiking fool; had I not I would be dead. plain and simple . . . .........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2006)

Still not having any snow here (the West Coast ski centres will open soon) and hearing the Whistler-Blackcomb has over 4m of snow so far this year


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 15, 2006)

You are right, of course, Erich, and I thank you kindly for your words.
I am going to be making some changes, having stopped doing half
marathons six years back I have indeed let myself slide and need to get
my bottom back into gear...Stay tuned!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2006)

Stubbed the same toe 3 times...Why oh why me? 

Also, Clay Regazzoni died in a Road Accident at the age of 67...Great Driver...


----------



## Henk (Dec 16, 2006)

Not having time for my self this week and just sleeping the whole time.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 16, 2006)

A fight yesterady with a skinhead. I took his football club scarf and told him I celebrate Hanukkah. LOL


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 16, 2006)

Actually this happened on Friday.

My daughter was sick so I stayed home while my wife went work.

While we were watching TV, I saw my first TeleTubby's show.

I was disturbed by it.... very weird. I wonder if an LSD trip is like that.


----------



## Henk (Dec 16, 2006)

Sys that **** is the worst you can ever watch on TV, that and Barney. Just the thought of it. 

Sick of the crap I have to put up with to make someone els rich and work 7 says a week, chrismas and new years day. oh wait we will not be working then, I will be to drunk to be able to. Ha ha ha........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2006)

the fire alarm going off for no reason repeatedly!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2006)

breaking my desk!


----------



## mkloby (Dec 17, 2006)

My kids are going to be watching the cool stuff that I grew up with... GI Joe, Transformers, Voltron, and the likes. This crap w/ men dressed up as weird creatures talking about love is ridiculous.

Got double billed for power by the electricity racket down here in south Texas - home of some of the most expensive electricity in the united states.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2006)

Our dog had some kinda fit this morning. Think she'll be ok though.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 17, 2006)

Well that was an interesting last three days here is lovely Seattle.


----------



## Henk (Dec 17, 2006)

Matt what do you smoke or drink taht makes you such a calm and nice person?

Having to put up with this bullshit at work.


----------



## Sgt. Pappy (Dec 17, 2006)

Hmm what was annoying to me today... Like the nerd I am, i was playing Aces High II when some random fool - the typical American stereotype - popped up and would not stop insulting the Spitfire and (mush worse) the pilots who flew them. He stated that it was such a 'nooby plane' ... that those who fly it are noobs and can't do anything. 

I asked him if he'd ever met 'Sonic23' - w very very good Spit pilot in the game. He (his name is Suprano, btw) said 'yes' so i asked him:
"Ever get shot down by him?"

"Yes, b/c he was lucky"

"So all those times I had a shot on you today, I was just lucky?"

"Yes" he says, "That sh*tfire is just a nooby, useless a/c and so is Sonic bla bla blah etc."

"If it's so crappy, then why is he so successful? Shouldnt he be considered good for winning in a nooby plane?"

"No, because it sucks."

"..."

"That's why Britain needed the help of the U.S. b/c the Spitfire and their pilots were so crappy.. Ok, i gtg all <S>"

"wow... he left......"

Now I'm thinking, wow... how can you have such disrespect.. not just for the plane, but for all those who flew it... and for another country?! If it sucked so much WHY did the 52ns and 31st FG's of the USAAF lend-lease them? Why did they (with help from the hurricane) win the Battle of Britain? Who were the first to master the American planes like the Corsair? the BRITS. Not saying that the Yanks smell, but this one gives the rest a bad name. I am personally an F4U pilot, but I'm not bias or prejudiced against those great men ... Some of my workmates are the greatest, kindest people ever who flew Spits in WWII and they don't deserve to be disrespected like this... I don't take lightly to stupid behaviour like this...


----------



## Maestro (Dec 17, 2006)

Were we on full moon, yesterday ?

The bar at the place where I work officially started it's season... It closed at 3:00 this morning. There was a few fights. Some troublemakers got... erhm... "ejected" by the bouncers.

One of those [email protected] was evcen so pissed off against the bouncers that he pulled the manual fire alarm... I was called there at 2:00 AM to make it stop. It sounds like nothing but it took me 15 minutes to understand how the control pannel worked in order to shut down the alarm... And an other 30 minutes to *try* (yeah, I didn't succeed) to open the manual fire alarm to reset the system.


----------



## Sgt. Pappy (Dec 17, 2006)

Ha sucks to be you.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2006)

It is freezing (which is good) but it isn't snowing which is bad.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

Henk said:


> Matt what do you smoke or drink taht makes you such a calm and nice person?
> 
> Having to put up with this bullshit at work.



How about doing what you can to make the best of a situation and not letting yourself get stressed out. Thats what I do.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

Sgt. Pappy said:


> Hmm what was annoying to me today... Like the nerd I am, i was playing Aces High II when some random fool - the typical American stereotype - popped up and would not stop insulting the Spitfire and (mush worse) the pilots who flew them. He stated that it was such a 'nooby plane' ... that those who fly it are noobs and can't do anything.
> 
> I asked him if he'd ever met 'Sonic23' - w very very good Spit pilot in the game. He (his name is Suprano, btw) said 'yes' so i asked him:
> "Ever get shot down by him?"
> ...



This guy was just a jack ass and piece of ****, but it sounds to me like you make a living of stereotyping too...


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

sadly after a very short weekend with in-laws, thank GOD for that, my wifes parents are sliding quickly, losing memory, practically destroying my oldest grand-daughters, love for playing the piano 

Dementia is setting in, my father in-law blew his top at me, and for what ?? ........

very very sad, my wife is heart broken, it will be sometime we set foot in their home in the northland


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Erich.


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

kinda took the wind out of my sails this past weekend

ah well Christmas is coming shortly and I am ready for it, need a change of look and pace. now to get you guys some snow in the Bayern ....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

I wish Erich, I am still praying for a white christmas. This certainly has been the worst winter I have ever experienced in Germany. It was even colder on some days in Iraq than it has been here in Bavaria the last few weeks. It is finally getting cold now though.


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

very very strange weather everywhere


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2006)

My toe is killing me and ive been at a bit of a loose end all day.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2006)

a friend still hasn't emailed me the work for a presentation tomorrow!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2006)

Henk said:


> Matt what do you smoke or drink taht makes you such a calm and nice person?
> 
> Having to put up with this bullshit at work.



Believe me I had my moments. But with two kids, I can't wig out. And what purpose would it serve. Can't change things that are beyond my realm of influence.


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

and with that .............. Maturity

do not despair, Christmas is on it's way


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2006)

These stupid presentations are pointless...Luckily I dont have powerpoint at home so I cant do any work on it. Brilliant.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 18, 2006)

Paying the bills - isn't great when you get paid and it feels like you have money... until the fluffed up number that was your bank account is no more...


----------



## Henk (Dec 18, 2006)

Adler We try every day to make it nice but ag you know one of the other guys said he is leaving on the 25 of this month and who is going to work in his place at that branch is the problem now. 

Today went pretty well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

As Matt put it. You cant change that. Make the best of it my friend.

You know what I do when I am having a bad day. Sometimes I feel like going out and getting drunk and just forgetting about it but I dont do that because that is just a temporary end to the problem. 

I either go to the Gym and work out and then hit the Sauna for a few hours or I go home and make myself a hot bath, poor myself one glass (only one glass) of a good whiskey, grab myself a good book and lay in the tub and read. Afterword what ever I did, I feel better and I enjoyed myself.


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

exactamundo !

exercise relieves STRESS, i should know that pretty bloody well, good for the soul, mind and body. Blow off the bad days and keep yourself occupied with something on the healthy side of things, and thank GOD you are ALIVE !

EVERYONE OF YOU .......... ~ ♫ ♪ ♫ life is too short and so full of uptightness anyway


----------



## Maestro (Dec 18, 2006)

We had a 30cm snowstorm several weeks ago but due to the warm weather, almost all of the snow has melt... And they don't predict more snow before Xmast. It's gonna be my first "Green-Xmast" ever.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2006)

I know what you mean. We had 20cm or so of snow fall two weeks ago today, and two days later it had all melted. weird. I kinda like a white Christmas, myself.



Erich said:


> sadly after a very short weekend with in-laws, thank GOD for that, my wifes parents are sliding quickly, losing memory, practically destroying my oldest grand-daughters, love for playing the piano
> 
> Dementia is setting in, my father in-law blew his top at me, and for what ?? ........
> 
> very very sad, my wife is heart broken, it will be sometime we set foot in their home in the northland



I'm so sorry to hear that, Erich. My thoughts go with you and the missus. Chin up.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

A gentleman that works for me just admitted his wife to a hospice. Only two weeks to live, her doc says. Bloody cancer.


----------



## Henk (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh Erich and Adler I wish I could have some time for what I love but I do not. I so much want to have some time to sort out my head.

Ag the long day.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

What do you love, Henk?


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2006)

Henk, no time just for a walk after work...........a very good way to clean out your brain


----------



## Henk (Dec 19, 2006)

Nope, but Thursday is day off so I will have some time to do that and relax for a bit so I am just looking out for that.


----------



## Henk (Dec 19, 2006)

Finding out I must work on Chrismas day. This is unfair for someone to do that on such a sacret day.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hang in there Henk. It's all relative and the actual day you work is really not important in the Christmas scheme of things. I worked for United Parcel Service while going to college and I had to work every bloody holiday there was since those were major package days. You are not alone and some actually enjoy an excuse to miss the formalities and immerse themselves in the spirit. The spirit can be enjoyed any day. Any hour. Any minute.

I bought a young girls coffee the other day. Pay it forward.


----------



## RangerL88 (Dec 19, 2006)

I have an old photo of my Grandmothers brother who was shot down over England during the war. Can someone tell me what the patches etc. are on his uniform. He is German.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 19, 2006)

Henk said:


> Finding out I must work on Chrismas day. This is unfair for someone to do that on such a sacret day.


were you planning on church unfortunatly the world is now 24 hrs a day for 366


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Ranger. You think that your going to get satisfaction on the "What Annoyed You Today" thread??? How about in the "Aviation" thread with pics so we can properly evaluate your request.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2006)

Went into Aberdeen to ski the new snowflex hill and the main hill was closed for maintenance. :\


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 20, 2006)

My daughter and her new ATM card have run amuck. Almost $100 in
the red and after bank overdraft fees, I expect I will be bailing her
out to the tune of $250+. I am sure I taught her better than that.
On the other hand, her Mom has similar tendancies...Argh!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)

RangerL88 said:


> I have an old photo of my Grandmothers brother who was shot down over England during the war. Can someone tell me what the patches etc. are on his uniform. He is German.



PM me the pic and I will identify the badges and insignia for you.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)

Dang headcold. Can't shake it.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2006)

Still no snow.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Still no snow.


Same here. Went to the new dry slope (not death matting but some new stuff called snowflex) but it was closed for maintence.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2006)

a friend saying she hates christmas, yet despite her "hatred" of christmas she loves christmas pudding, doesn't refuse the gifts, took part in a christmas quiz and secret santa with her friends and even played at a carol service, it fucking pisses me off when people're so hypocritical.........


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2006)

hate Christmas !!!!!!!!! no way, may she be covered in body lice till the new years 

I feel a vermin catching me in the throat with all this foul drippy fog, where the snow ??, it's warmed up considerably since last night


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2006)

Sinus infection? NEVER!


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2006)

I've had that crap in the past, this is different ...............need a glas of wine .......... nah too early in the day


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2006)

Wife asked if I wanted to go to the docs for antibiotics before Christmas rolled around and everthing closed up. Nope, he says, silently wondering if he just sealed his fate.


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmm Glühwein if you can find any and then good sex with the Mrs. works every time . . . .............. ...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2006)

I like the way you think!


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2006)

personal experience ........... ooooooooooop a la


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2006)

Need to get a new Windows XP disc as the current one doesn't work...


----------



## mkloby (Dec 21, 2006)

Saw part of Jon Stewarts show flipping last night. I don't watch him because he annoys me... but last night he really got me mad.

He was commenting on the decision to increase the size of the US Army and USMC, and was joking about how the numbers we have now in the service aren't sufficient, that there seems to be a few less every passing day... is it a clerical error???

Sure it was his poke at the bush admin, but making light of troops that have given their lives for the nation is not something that should be joked about...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't forget mkloby. Those that are serving are the intellectual dregs of society and have been duped into serving. In fact, only minorities and the poor currently serve. They signed up to learn skills and have only been taught to kill innocent foreign civilians. Military service leads nowhere and only the liberals can save them.

...right.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2006)

My girlfriend is at the the hospital for the holidays. She got a cyst in her abdomen, they are probably going to operate her... Very nice holidays!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Pisis. But a rather simple operation though, no?

Nothing is annoying me with only a few days left till Christmas.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts. Not a very simple but also nothing complictaed. I spoke with her on the phone and maybe they will let her home for the Christmas...


----------



## mkloby (Dec 22, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. Not a very simple but also nothing complictaed. I spoke with her on the phone and maybe they will let her home for the Christmas...



I'll keep her in my prayers...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Erich (Dec 22, 2006)

pisis, yes in our prayers here too.........

had a major accident so i maybe off for some days


----------



## mkloby (Dec 22, 2006)

Erich said:


> pisis, yes in our prayers here too.........
> 
> had a major accident so i maybe off for some days



Hope things are ok.... you'll be in my prayers also.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

What happened, Erich!!?


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 23, 2006)

Hope all is well Erich.

Went to the cricket today (day/night game) and my team the Redbacks, lost... again


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank you Erich, she is back home now! 8)
Same to you, E!


----------



## mkloby (Dec 23, 2006)

Wife got pissed at me for eating a couple designated "Christmas Cookies" before Christmas...

That Irish lass' temper really flares up sometimes...


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm ok slightly shaken up maybe a small concussion, my days climbing trees maybe long gone now ........ i'm typing with about two fingers and very slowly


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2006)

My girlfriend went home today and ive got a high temperature and a sore throat...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

my shirt's a bit wet because i washed my hair and then put my shirt on


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 24, 2006)

Got to work on Christmas day


----------



## mkloby (Dec 24, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> my shirt's a bit wet because i washed my hair and then put my shirt on



 that could have been easily avoided


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

could have, but wasn't 

and trying to work out all the sub-systems for the electronics circuit need to make, you'd think they'd make it easier to trigger an astable 555 from a 4017 wouldn't you


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2006)

Boredom...


----------



## Henk (Dec 24, 2006)

The fact that the boss told me he is going to f*ck me up because I told him I refuse to work on Christmas day and he told me he will have a disciplinary hearing against me and I told him that I will do what ever it takes to defend myself against this and get someone to represent me against his bullshit.

Now he thinks he has money to grind me, well I know what can bring him to his knees, I work for him I know all the illegal sh*t he is doing. In our legal system it is stated that you can not force someone to work on a religious day and keep him from practising his religion, and it is a public holiday.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2006)

Still trying to lick this cold. And Erich you don't need to be climbing trees anyway. You keep doinking yourself up, man, and your bike riding days will be over. And you and I both know that would lead to worse things.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2006)

Henk, kill him!!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

kill him ?? now that is not very Christmas like is it ?

I'm as unstable as I always was, is, am, near, far, what the heck, time to run outside butt naked ........... with lights dangling from my tusch


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

At least they are dangling from your tush.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 25, 2006)

Erich said:


> kill him ?? now that is not very Christmas like is it ?


He doesn't recognize Christmas as public holidays, so...


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

well I just radio'd Santa and he is sending a bag full of curses to Hendrik's Boss.

man the plague sounds a bit harsh but so does boils on the private parts, and fire ants, and . . . ........... poor begger


----------



## Maestro (Dec 25, 2006)

Erich said:


> I'm as unstable as I always was, is, am, near, far, what the heck, time to run outside butt naked ........... with lights dangling from my tusch



I won't even ask what "tusch" means...  

By the way, couldn't you get arrested for doing that ?


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

in my little area of the Platonic Sphere......hardly. Tried riggin up NOEL for my butt but the lights would not stay stuck on my Tusche' even with duct tape 8) 

I did a trial down my block in the rain and an oncoming 4x4 almost smashed into one of my neighbors rigs


----------



## Pisis (Dec 25, 2006)

Ooops, any damage?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

Bloody tired. Up too late. Up too early. I'm dragging.


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

Pisis I ran in the opposite direction with my speedo hanging down due to the weight of the lights . . . ........... ;-P


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2006)

Well it does not really annoy me because I told me wife to do so. She wanted to stay an extra week with her family because she has not seen them since March so I told her to go ahead and stay at there place while I head back home so that I can work this week. She will return the day before we go to Berlin for New Years.

Oh well look at the bright side, I have the house to my self for a week!


----------



## Henk (Dec 25, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Henk, kill him!!!



I will love to do that and thank you Erich for your well wishes to my boss.

He is now going to charge me because I "stayed away" from work without letting him know, I told I I will not come in to work because it is Christmas. Well I got my legal side and will use it and I am not going to let such a @sshole bring me down.

Well the thing that actualy got me down today is the prawns I ate yesterday upset my body and I was sick on Christmas day, but I have now learned that it is not a very good idea to eat those again, because it has happend now a few times.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2006)

Sounds like you are alergic to shellfish and sphincters. I suggest that you stay away from both, Henk.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

nothing's annoyed me, other than the fact we're another day closer to having to go back to school......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2006)

Im looking forward to going back, something to do in the day...


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2006)

holy crap over 4 inches of rain in 24 hours which may not sound like much but I have about 75 gals of water to dump before it gets in the back of my house ...........

no, no Mr. Bill


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

realising what a tip my room is!


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2006)

take it easy cupcake and get your scrawny butt over here to south Oregon and help me bail out tons literally tons of water off the back of my house ..........

geez where's my boat


----------



## Henk (Dec 26, 2006)

Now the sh*t has hit the fan at work and now me and the boss is head on head on for a duel to the death, the best man wins. Well I have no one to trust at work now and the back stabbers are out on the prowl.

Well the heat were pretty bad today.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 26, 2006)

Henk said:


> Now the sh*t has hit the fan at work and now me and the boss is head on head on for a duel to the death, the best man wins. Well I have no one to trust at work now and the back stabbers are out on the prowl.
> 
> Well the heat were pretty bad today.


I bet you lose Henk


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2006)

Henk time to be self employed, the best thing I ever did regardless of working for the govt. on the side or not


----------



## Henk (Dec 26, 2006)

Nope mate, I know about all the illegal sh*t that he does and he is still to small time to have a impact on the legal system here and I already got me the right people to help me to give him all the **** he can get. Well he is not one for the legal stuff, he is for all the sh*t. I followed everything and now he thinks he can nail me, because I did not want to work on Christmas and because I am the only one to stand up against him. So f*ck him and if he fires me I will kick the living crap out of him. Ha ha ha..........

Mate this is South Africa we do not f*ck around here we finnish something we started and you never give in to bullsh*t.


----------



## Henk (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes Erich I want to do my own thing but I need cash and this is why I am working.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2006)

Don't feel like entertaining tonight. Nothing a few Knob Creeks won't cure.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2006)

Kerrang do a 100 greatest rock albums ever special magazine and bump the price up by 200%...Id rather it was just a regular magazine...
Damn them for conning me


----------



## Henk (Dec 28, 2006)

Hot today and no aircon.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2006)

mum not taking me to focus........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2006)

Stupid Chinese/Indian call centre when trying to sort out replacing my HDD, I had to say each letter of every word phonetically and it still doesn't look like it has worked properly...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> mum not taking me to focus........



Not sure what that means, Lanc. You need an arse kickin'?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2006)

My short holidays has just finished. I have to be at my work on Monday.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2006)

Overslept


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2006)

Schlaft nicht !!

typical of the season, get this ...... allergies, my voice is almost nil. I shall not be overcome !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2006)

Terrible boredom...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2006)

realising i'd forgotten to use the standard error for confidence intervals!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2006)

I have gas. Help me.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

Realizing that vacation is quickly coming to an end.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2006)

Exams in 2 weeks and the fact that it has rained solidly all day...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

not doing anything special for new years


----------



## Henk (Dec 31, 2006)

Not being able to go into the new year with my friends and a nice beer in one hand a my ciggarette in the other, oh hell luckely I will be sober for work.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

How's your boss situation going, Henk?


----------



## Henk (Dec 31, 2006)

Well he's got more problems on his hands than to try to have a problem with me, but I am still looking out for other work. My casual resigned today and now we do not have anyone to help us out, **** I hate this job.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh.  I had hoped you had better news.

Annoyed me? Don't like the idea of staying up late tonight. Rather get up early, make some grits with the boys and read the paper. Cheers everyone.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2007)

well wouldn't ya know it, trying to get a little snuggly with my wife before 2007 and she pukes all over me .........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

No $hit!?!?!? To much to drink or a bit of the grundge?


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2007)

neither, she had a sore throat, got sexy with me in a wild looking lingiere outfit, and then proceeded to get close, and then upchucked before I could move out of the way. 

how refreshing


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Well...sex is nothing more than body fluids of all sorts, bad smells and lots of blood flow. Being animals we tend not to notice.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Well...sex is nothing more than body fluids of all sorts, bad smells and lots of blood flow. Being animals we tend not to notice.


Thanks for that, Matt. 

No really...Thanks...




Christ Almighty, man!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Truth hurts. I recommend beer to correct any abnormalities.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2007)

no a glass of wine and a nice hot bath, my wife can sleep in the back room ........ still picking chunks off my face and out of my hair


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Truth hurts. I recommend beer to correct any abnormalities.



Can do!

Still...yuck.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

eheheheh

Only person that did that to me was my first born. Puke and me don't get along. I can do the feces thing. But puke takes it outta me.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2007)

children is one thing but adults is industrial ........oh gosh the stink ///////////...

let's party . . ......... .... NOT


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Yep. Puke is not pretty.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2007)

my sister stole my pringles!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

Kill her!!!

I have a trace of the New Year's hangover left.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Do ya now NS? 

Not me. I stopped at 2100 and drank water for 3 hours. Hee hee hee.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2007)

and you were up the rest of night/morn taking a leak right . . ........

or do you have a bladder of steel ?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a bladder of steel. Take care of business right before bed and I can go all night.


----------



## Henk (Jan 1, 2007)

The fact that I did not have any new year to enjoy.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

South Africa on the Mayan calender Henk?


----------



## mkloby (Jan 1, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> South Africa on the Mayan calender Henk?



The mayan caldendar that says this era ends in 2012....


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 2, 2007)

...coming back to work after a lovely week without phone calls or emails...


----------



## Henk (Jan 2, 2007)

No, I had to work and did not thus get any of the new year fever.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2007)

Little brothers...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Little sons. I can't wait until school starts back up for my two knuckleheads.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2007)

not having anything to eat


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2007)

Hours of revision for my theory test. All in a good cause though


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hard drive crashed on home computer. Trying to figure out how to reboot using a CD-RW drive and then hopefully saving my HD data. Any genius' out there that can help?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2007)

Does it boot at all? Also do you have a second hard-drive that you could boot up and then copy the data from the other hard drive too, if not just take it to the local computer store (or send it to Dell).


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2007)

I can't get windows XP to come up. Makes an attempt but dies. Tests indicate a sector failure of some sort. I'm hoping that I could just make a boot disk with another computers CD-R/W, then attempt a BIOS boot with my CD drive. Then I might be able to either fix (bypass) the bad sectors or just backup the uncorrupted portions of the HD. Here is what errors I'm getting.
____________________________________________________

STOP: c0000218 {Registry File Failure}
The registry cannot load the hive (file):
\SytemRoot\System32\Config\SOFTWARE
Or its log or alternate.
It is corrupt, absent, or not writable.

Beginning dump of physical memory
Physical memory dump complete.
Contact your system administrator or technical support group for further assistance



When booted in safe mode if fails on instruction:
….. \DRIVERS\agp440.sys



IDE Disk S/N = Y27LS2HE – Device Self Test
Test Results : Pass

IDE… Read Test
No additional sense information
Test Results : Fail
Error Code 0F00:0244
Msg: Block 56780570: Uncorrectable data error or media is write protected

IDE… Verify Test : Fail
No additional sense information
Test Results : Fail
Error Code : 0F00:1A44
Msg: Block 56780570: Uncorrectable data error or media is write protected



Performed IDE Drive Diagnostics. Result:
Primary IDE
Drive 0: Maxtor 6Y08L0 – Fail. Return Code: 7


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2007)

Tried safe mode? Other than that creating a boot disc might help.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2007)

Safe mode es no muey bueno.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2007)

:/ I just put my drive into the computer shop after doing all that (got what I could of it and then sent it back to the manufacturer to be replaced). Might be something to think about, as the problem may be a physical one rather than a corruption of the space.


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 3, 2007)

school......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

The Damn bunkers under Berlin were closed. There only open on Sat and Sun so I did not get to go in them.!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2007)

Mum installed WMP 11 again...


----------



## mkloby (Jan 4, 2007)

Raining all day... wonder when ever to the planes go up during the winter here...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> :/ I just put my drive into the computer shop after doing all that (got what I could of it and then sent it back to the manufacturer to be replaced). Might be something to think about, as the problem may be a physical one rather than a corruption of the space.



what did your retrieval cost, Gnomey.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> what did your retrieval cost, Gnomey.



£35 and then £80 for a new hard drive (which I now can't get Windows to load on  so it is back in the shop trying to find out why working XP disks won't install XP on it...). Also phoned up Maxtor/Seagate and they could do it as well but it is rediculously expensive ($500-1000 for slow service and $1500-2900 for express service)...

Should be getting the failed drive back for nothing as it was under warranty (send it back to Maxtor and they are sending me a replacement).


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2007)

MOOTTHHEERRR OF GOD!!!!!!


----------



## Henk (Jan 4, 2007)

The heat.


----------



## Erich (Jan 4, 2007)

my gosh my wife looks like someone beat her up ........... this guk she has really makes her look like a witch of hagmar


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 4, 2007)

Had two bleeding noses yesterday. One at 5 in the morning, the other at half-past 10 at night. Still feeling miserable.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

Invited (involuntarily volunteered) to give a presentation at an international conference. I hate speaking in front of crowds.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2007)

Whitewash in the Ashes  Better team won though...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2007)

Endless revision for my theory test tomorrow.


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2007)

Depresion of the world where I live.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn FM is not coming in properly and I have the evening with the wife. May have to migrate to CDs. Or steal my oldest son's iPod...


----------



## mkloby (Jan 5, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Damn FM is not coming in properly and I have the evening with the wife. May have to migrate to CDs. Or steal my oldest son's iPod...



It was near 80* out here today!

Hey matt, I heard there's some new band on radios these days, called tvh or something? I wonder if this is another range in the VHF band???


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

There's a new move afoot for High Def FM. But you have to have a new FM tuner for the digital signal. I don't have this tuner and cannot ascribe to its benefits. :0


----------



## k9kiwi (Jan 6, 2007)

In 365 days last year we had the rescue Heli out exactly 3 times for incidents.

Last three days.

1. Motorbike goes high speed through town, we all heard him red lining the bloody thing through the 50 Kph (30mph) zone. 5 minutes later we were getting out of the ditch beside the 90 degree bend where he and bike went splat. How many bones can you break in one effort. Enough to drive a leg bone out through thick leather padded bike pants.

2. Way down the way at a remote beach, guy rock fishing takes a 4 metre face plant into the rocks and gets found a few minutes later by walkers floating face down. Pulled out CPR and a passing boat waved down to get him to a local beach. Full attendance and blah blah until we rolled him out in the Ambulance to where the Rescue Heli can land and casevac.

3. Today, Full cardiac arrest out on the water, meet the boat at the boat ramp and hook up defibrilator etc and oxygen blah blah, Rescue Heli standing by near the boat ramp for the casevac as soon as we had him stabilised.

What the [email protected] is this?

Just because it is holiday season, you stupid knobbers can go find somewehre else to croak. STAY AT HOME AND DIE IN SILENCE.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2007)

some of you may've noticed i haven't been on for a couple of days, no doubt matt's been missing me, and you may wonder why! well a couple of days back about 1 square metre of the plaster on my bedroom ceiling fell into the room and my room is a complete tip because of it! so i've been trying the clean up for a few days now!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

A square meter! And yes I did wonder where you (and Adler) had disappeared to. Did your roof leak?

My furnace filters need changing. Not difficult, just a pain in the @ss.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes lanc a square meter? Where the hell are your imperial measurements boy? 

I couldnt manage to eat all of a really nice pizza...Damn the large size...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

here's the thing with the imperial, i wasn't sure if i should say a square yard or 9 square feet?

and no matt, fortunately our house has 3 floors, my bedroom's on the second... why, do you only have two?


----------



## mkloby (Jan 7, 2007)

The baby's still not born, the wife is ready to pop, frustrated and been on the warpath for days now...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

surely the birth should be something to cheer you up?


----------



## mkloby (Jan 7, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> surely the birth should be something to cheer you up?



The birth - YES! The wife ripping me a new one every time I turn around until the baby's born - NO!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

can't be any worse than when you forget your aniversairy ever year


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

Get used to it, mkloby.

And Lanc, no my house only has two floors. The reason I was asking is that's alot of material to fall off your ceiling. So I was wondering if you had a roof leak (or some other water damage) that made your ceiling heavy and thus fall. 

So why did it fall?


----------



## Maestro (Jan 8, 2007)

I just made a post on a French WWII forum that could get me banned... I was already warned a few times during the discussion. But the guy I'm discussing with is the forum's administrator so it doesn't help.

That guy is the perfect stereotypical arrogant French who thinks that France is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better that anyone else (in particular the United States). He even thinks the _only_ reason why you won over Great-Britain in the American Independence war is because of France's implication.

I got warned a first time for treating Ex-president Charles De Gaulle of @sshole and a second time for suggesting that the guy I'm chatting with is an Anti-American racist. I think my last post will definately be the "nail in the coffin". Bah... Who cares ?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well for what it's worth, thanks Maestro. Being a moderator means walking a fine line.

And perhaps your pro-Americanism went over the line. I knew in my heart that the UN ICAO should have adopted French for the universal aerospace language in lieu of English. Vive Quebec!


----------



## mkloby (Jan 8, 2007)

This baby still won't come out... my wife looks like she's going to pop!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hang in there mkloby. You gonna watch the big event? Pros and cons. It is a miracle. And you might never forget it. It is not physically pretty. Brutally amazing, but not physically pretty. I won't go into specifics, but I wish that I had hung back.

But then again, you may be the current norm and they will cut your youngin' out.

I wished I'd asked for a "honeymoon suture".


----------



## mkloby (Jan 8, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Hang in there mkloby. You gonna watch the big event? Pros and cons. It is a miracle. And you might never forget it. It is not physically pretty. Brutally amazing, but not physically pretty. I won't go into specifics, but I wish that I had hung back.
> 
> But then again, you may be the current norm and they will cut your youngin' out.
> 
> I wished I'd asked for a "honeymoon suture".



Hey now! I'm definitely going to be there. CO says just give a hollar and he'll clear out my schedule. Wife wants a traditional childbirth - no epidural, pain killers, c-section, or epesiotomy (spelling?). God Bless her... I can't imagine going through that...

I can't wait to see what the little guy/gal looks like. Irish - for sure.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

When its done, kiss that lass full on the mouth...if she'll let you. And next time you are on patrol and whining about comfort, injuries or wounds. Just think about what you saw. And gather strength.

For you are inferior, Marine.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh. And don't forget the honeymoon suture. You'll know if you don't ask.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 9, 2007)

i was in a sim today and the instructor fails my critical engine just after rotation, and I had the proverbial helmet fire. At least I got through the procedure, albeit more slowly than necessary. 2nd failed engine went much better.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

> So why did it fall?



poor repair job a _long_ time ago, there's another patch i think might be about to come down, i guess i really should do something about that


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

Having to watch my youngest son this afternoon when I had plans. Oh well.


----------



## Henk (Jan 9, 2007)

Having dinner at my dad's house, he just is a @sshole.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

Backpain that runs all the way down my left leg to my foot.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 9, 2007)

I hear ya Matt, I've bruised my tail bone and it freaken well hurts!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2007)

Dell's automated computer support.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2007)

Can't be worse than the Chinese/Indian people I got when I phoned Maxtor about my hard-drive, I got absolutely nothing and ended up doing the process online instead... 

Not being able to ski (this is really beginning to get at me).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2007)

While cleaning out the terrarium of my snake, the trash bag that I was putting all the substrate in fell out of my hand (ofcourse after all the old substrate from in the terrarium was in the bag) and spilled out all over floor!!!!

Damn that sucked! My cat did not mind though because it got to run and play with the dirt and bark!


----------



## mkloby (Jan 11, 2007)

My partner killed us in the simulator during an engine failure after takeoff in the TC-12B...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2007)

I would not be too worried about it. Thats what a simulator is for. You can make mistakes in it.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 11, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I would not be too worried about it. Thats what a simulator is for. You can make mistakes in it.



True - but rolling over and nosing 45* toward the deck....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2007)

I once overran the runway during a simulated hydraulic system failure in a full motion 767 simulator. Only barely though. I was standing on the brakes towards the end. 

Can't figure out how to recover my data on my crashed computer.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 12, 2007)

Damn cold here today. When I left for work today it was -48 with wind chill. Brrrr


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2007)

Been bed ridden with sickness and diahorrea the last 3 days...Woke up the other night with vigourous shaking and dizzyness due to lack of enery, was horrible... Quite a lot better now though.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2007)

The fact that winter still hasn't arrived and it just raining and blowing a gale instead


----------



## mkloby (Jan 12, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> Been bed ridden with sickness and diahorrea the last 3 days...Woke up the other night with vigourous shaking and dizzyness due to lack of enery, was horrible... Quite a lot better now though.



What the bejeesus caused that?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2007)

Absolutely no idea...Must have been some bug going round...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

Read in the paper about the US is suffering an almost epidemic sized outbreak of flu that results in exactly your symptoms CC. I know many in our area that have already encountered it and it "blew" through their whole families. Yuk.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

having two exams in one day yesterday, here's the massive complaints about both!

Maths- I'd done the specimin practice paper thursday night, it is supposed to be the hardest of the hard, the actual paper isn't supposed to be as hard as that, i completed it in 80 minutes and we're allowed 90 so i thought completing the actual exam wouldn't be a problem, that is until i saw the penultimate question, a Chi Squared with v=6, for those that don't know that is rediculously big for an exam- it's *HUGE* infact! and took everyone a _VERY_ long time, so much so in my case that i didn't have time to finish the paper and so lost 10% of the marks because i couldn't do the last question! if i don't get 85-90% then i'll re-sit it in the summer

History- They made a mistake in one of the two questions we could've answered so i answered the on that i thought was correct, i knew what i should be writing but couldn't do it for some reason, i gave a less than perfect answer because i was still thinking of my maths in the morning! that's why you shouldn't be allowed two exams on one day at this level!


----------



## Henk (Jan 13, 2007)

The fact that my boss did not pay me correctly and he does not want to pay me untill I have signed my contract, but there is so many illegal **** in it it will just be like screwing myself. I have been so depressed over all the sh*t going on around me and the fact that I am broke and all my money went to petrol and money I must give my mom and I have been rude to everyone around me. I need a holiday.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well at least you recognize that you have been rude. What's the saying, Henk? Lord grant me the serenity to accept the things that I cannot change and the wisdom to change those that I can.

Snowing again. What a mess. Want some Adler?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

christ we're awafully close to 100 pages in this thread!


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

Today is the due date of our baby... yet looks like baby's perfectly comfortable where he is.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Ooh man. Bet wifey is going nuts. Has to pee every ten seconds. Uncomfortable. Back hurts. Can't sleep.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

and that's just the husband


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

Lanc's always got jokes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

i need another role on the site when the lanc bit's a bit slow.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2007)

Send some snow over here Matt, we could really do with some!

Nothing much today, revision is a pain though.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

What's revision, Gnomey?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2007)

Studying for exams.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Ahh. We don't do that over here across the pond. We realize that public schools expect nothing, therefore we give nothing. Equilibrium you know.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah but university exams are slightly different (and I need a good result to get into honours) so...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Do you work Gnomey while going to school. Do like US college students...don't give a care. You aren't paying for it.

[Sorry too cynical]

Best of luck Gnomey. Must be the beer.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2007)

Government pays for my tutition (the joys of being a 'Scottish' student in Scotland) so I don't actually pay anything and so I don't work whilst here (at least not in a being paid sense)...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

My only advice is to apply yourself. I graduated Magna *** Laude, but only after I had realized that this was my last chance. Suck it up in school and then coast through your professional life. It's all about getting your foot in the door.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah but studying for exams is still annoying....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2007)

Ha it censored the *** in Magna *** Laude!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

So the latin C-U-M is blocked but not all the other profanities. I give up.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> So the latin C-U-M is blocked but not all the other profanities. I give up.



I found that out when I posted Quiet Riot's hit song yesterday in the music thread


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey whatever.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> What's revision, Gnomey?



oh i've so gotta quote that in the debate me and sys are having


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh boy I can see it now. That thread is going to drag on for 600 pages...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2007)

you gotta admit though, i'm right


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

I think both of you have points but syscom jumps all over you for what you say and he does the same thing for his arguements. A lot of the time what he says starts the arguement. He has a feeling he can be wrong. At the same time though Lanc, when it comes to these matters you are very stereotypical and you can admit to being wrong either.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2007)

no no i can admit to being wrong, i just rarely am...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

There goes the start of a brand new stereotype...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2007)

you kidding me i thought i was just conforming to my current one?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Lanc we can make a new stereotype about you almost daily.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2007)

and frequently do, the best ones never die though............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2007)

Sheep shagging bastard


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Lets see what annoyed me today. My snake is going through its "I am not going to to eat for 2 months stage". So now I have to care for some large mice, until it decides to eat. I am afraid that I will get attached to the lil buggers. Right now they are all cuddled up in a little nest they build in the cage that I am keeping them in and it is rather cute.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 14, 2007)

Unable to equip my brand new SanDisk e170R with stuff from my HDD. It was ****ing worth $240, goddamn! I hope I'll figure out how to work it out.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

There is something exceptionally wrong with that scenario, Adler. What I cannot put my finger on. But kinda like playing God. Yet somehow different than the rest of us heathens eating meat from the social food chain. 

I remember a buddy of mine had Pirahnas. THE most boring fish on the planet. I remember one of them a about 5in long eating a feeder fish. The feeder fish was almost as long as it was. The tail of this "eaten" feeder fish stuck out the mouth of the pirahna for quite a while.

I should join PETA. That way I could hang out with skinny vegetarian chicks.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 14, 2007)

That's sick...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes it was.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 14, 2007)

I'dnt be able to grow up small cute mammals and then give it to a living hose for a monthly snack... BTW, my neighbors have piranhas. Pretty boring indeed.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

Aren't they though. A local tavern had two of them that were over 35lbs each. GOD they were ginormous.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2007)

I went to the Claire Chennault Flight Museum yesterday, but due to the inclement weather (ice), it was closed. DAMN DAMN DAMN. I haven't been there in 10 years and my wife said, "You should go, it would be the perfect day for it." GRRRRRRRR 20 miles later and it's locked up tight. I guess one saving grace is next to the fence was a Bronco, a Thunderchief, a MiG-21, and a MiG-17. BUT STILL....................


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

And no pics. 

Bears in the NFC championship.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 16, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> And no pics.



Thanks for reminding me.....After Xmas, I can't find my digital camera anywhere  I hope I didn't throw it away with the trash. I couldn't take pics if I wanted to!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 16, 2007)

midterms


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 16, 2007)

My harness tech called in and said she wasn't going to make it to work
because it was cold and looked like it might sleet...I gotta quit hiring
these bimbo's. I mean, for cryin' out loud, she drives a 4 WD pick up!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2007)

More snow this morn. Kids have officially been to school now 2 out of the last 32 days.


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

Matt just love em and keep them busy if you can. Global warming ? I think it has to do with the out of balance sphere situation in the mid east and . . . . ..................  nah it's Bush's fault


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2007)

I new you'd come around, Erich. 

The oldest actually asked me if he should start being home schooled.


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

well are you going to take him up on it ? great bonding time man. I missed quite a bit of my chance with my own son, he is in his 20's and in another world while still living at home, not a clue what he wants to do in life but has a great car and a great job the guy makes more than me a year monetarily ..........big deal..........

enjoy the snow, just about slipped on my tusch outside a moment ago, so will go back and pour myslef a nice glas of expensive German wine and feed the birds in the backyard


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2007)

No. No home schooling. Have my own work to do and he needs the social aspects to supplement the academic. I'm not too much of a K-12 home school fan for that reason. School vouchers? Now we're talkin'!


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

I dunno Matt I had some pretty sharp kids in my Boy Scout troop for some years before I stepped down out of that position. they seemed not to be socially deprived at all and were on the mark in leadership. I understand time commitments though........ enjoy the white stuff, it's pretty boring around here no-one has a clue how to drive in this stuff and folk have died everyday for days here ............... duh, I have a 4x4 watch me crash . .. ........... ~

think I 'll take my bike for a spin ......... literally


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 16, 2007)

Spent hours yesterday doing a school project that I had to hand in today...


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

ah but was it done to your satisfaction C.C. ?

no whining or you owe me US $ 5.00


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry  Not really, I got all the content I needed but didnt make it look as presentable as I could have with more trime avialiable. Its typical, I lose 3 days to illness and dont get any extra time to compensate.


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

life can suck no doubt ........... hey get over here and help me shovel snow .....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 16, 2007)

Build a home-made flamethower and melt the snow away...It would be fun and practical at the same time!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2007)

The doctors found my g/f the cysts again in her abdomen and she's going under knife next week...


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 18, 2007)

Very best luck to your girlfriend and you, Pisis. Remember a positive
attitude is 90% of everything, so take best care of her!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

Wish her luck for me.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2007)

Woke up late and almost did not get my oldest son to school in time.


----------



## Erich (Jan 18, 2007)

tell him to walk to school ............ hows the ice up your way Matt ? we have got too many accidents here even the police are sliding and getting hammered into ditches. I was going to take a cold windy bike ride and the wind chill is pretty much crap here today, but hey with those old folk sliding on the roads ..................... look out, you red-haired freak !!

no thanks, plenty of time to rip up the pavement on another day


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2007)

Two wheels and ice are not a good combination, Erich. Save your other ribs.

We are 40F and steady. Ice is melting, but we still have snow everywhere except most all well travelled roads. Glad to be getting back to some normalcy.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2007)

We have a ****ing orcan here, wind speed is 145 Km/h!!!


----------



## Erich (Jan 18, 2007)

I've got an itch for this afternoon to ride but it may be ups and downs the low grade hills in my neighborhood doing only 10miles. I've got to stretch these old bones at my age I get too stiff to easily, and yes I will be watching for the psycho's on the road in the big rigs. glad you are warming up


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2007)

Ahh. Okan = Hurricane/tornado.

With my redneck upbringing, I'm beginning to think that I do speak more than one language. English and Redneck. My kin down south also call a Hurrican an Orikan.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2007)

3 dead people so far today. Tens all around Europe. 

As the English say, _I have a frog in my neck_. I even cannot speak properly. Ouch my throat!


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2007)

Taking the car for a service and the had to take it back because the rear brake at the left hand side almost locked and he had to fix and and my mom giving me a lot of crap because I was late to pic her up from work because the mechanic took his time to fix it. Why do I get blamed?

P.S. Pisis the best of luck for you and your girlfriend.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2007)

Pisis - Its a frog in your throat. A frog in your neck is a goiter.

Annoyed me? Sports politics in my youngest sons Boys and Girls Club grades 1 and 2 basketball. During the playoffs our team went into double overtime. Yeah DOUBLE OVERTIME in 7 and 8 yrs old basketball. There is a rule that all kids get equal time during normal play. Okay. The woman coach demanded that in the TWO overtimes each kid MUST play equally and did not play the better players more. Well you can bet the opposing team coach sure did. Our Assistant coach disagreed with our woman coach philosophy. He wanted to form his own team and we wanted to follow him. He was denied. Man we in our house are sports snobs.

Just remember all you up and coming parents. Sports now adays is VERY competitive at all levels. And for those who have grown up in a mamby-pamby world, sports is NOT about "just having fun" or "getting to know your fellow mates". Sports is about winning. Sports are a civilized form of combat. There are winners and losers. It is not fun nor a happy place to be a loser. Sports are a life lesson for the rest of your life. Live it. Love it. Learn it.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 19, 2007)

Henk said:


> P.S. Pisis the best of luck for you and your girlfriend.


Dankie! 8)



Matt308 said:


> Pisis - Its a frog in your throat. A frog in your neck is a goiter.


Ah, OK!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 19, 2007)

Having to make reservations to travel...again.


----------



## Erich (Jan 19, 2007)

well crap ! pulled my right ankle out, no more work today so guess I'll hop on the bike and screw it over even more .......... ouch


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 19, 2007)

"Papa Denny", Denny Doherty has died at 66. He also played the harbour master on the kids' show Theodore Tugboat. 

Doherty, Canadian singer in the Mamas and the Papas, dies

Mamas and Papas' Doherty dies at 66 - CNN.com


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

mk not calling his son Lanc...........

na seriously congrats man.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

My knee that was injured in the military 4 years ago, acting up again. It is all bandaged up for support right now and I can put full weight on it without it buckling. 

It will be okay though, just very painful. By Monday it should be good to go again.


----------



## Henk (Jan 20, 2007)

Pisis said:


> Dankie! 8)



Plesier ou friend.

Well the fact that I starting to go dum in the place I work, if I start to read a book I fall asleep and there are nothing to keep my brain active or challenged.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2007)

There only being thin to patchy cover on the ski runs so being unable to ski.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 20, 2007)

Henk said:


> Plesier ou friend.
> 
> Well the fact that I starting to go dum in the place I work, if I start to read a book I fall asleep and there are nothing to keep my brain active or challenged.



Sudoku. Small, simple. Portable.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 20, 2007)

my ingrown toenail.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 20, 2007)

Watch that ingrown toenail, SE. When in 9th grade my became infected and was borderline gangreenous. I ended up having my toenail permanently removed. Lots of local anesthetic and a pair of pliers were the tools of the day.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks Matt, it is out now. YAY!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 20, 2007)

Then you didn't have an ingrown toenail. That was called an owwweee.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 20, 2007)

oh i did and surprisingly, it didn't hurt too much pulling it out too.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 20, 2007)

You can't pull an ingrown toenail out! You can cut the toenail. You can scrape the muck out. But you can't cut it out. Suck it up, Bubba.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 20, 2007)

lets just say my toe problem is fixed!

thanks for your support though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

still having a massive list of work to do..........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

Need to clean up my garage.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2007)

Got a pretty bad cough.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

Probably your body's way of telling you that watching TV tonight is unhealthy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2007)

Or that CC masturbates too much! 

Not having time to get my sat set back up since the storm so I dont get any reception and can not watch the football games tonight. Instead I am watching them on the net which is not the same.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

Who ya rootin' for Adler?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2007)

You know since the 49ers are not in it (who would have guessed!) I dont really care. Ofcourse I will watch the Superbowl because I love Football. 

Part of me would like Chicago to win it all since they have not done it since the great Da Bears and another part of me would like New Orleans to win it because I think it would be good for the city.

I dont want the Patriots to win it all because they have one 3 times this decade now and they need to let someone else win it (the only team I would like to win that many time is the 49ers). I also dont want Indiannapolis to win it because I think that Dan Marino needs another great quarterback who did not win the big one to join him.


----------



## Henk (Jan 21, 2007)

Woman drive me out the walls.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2007)

Do you mean that "Women drive you up the wall."?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

We here ya Henk. Can't live with them. Can't live without them.

One of my most personal pet peeves is going to my son's soccer games and all the women stand around and yak, only peripherally watch the game and then want to re-live the moments afterwards. Drives me up the ******** wall.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 21, 2007)

my mp3 player not working properly  . best $228 I ever spent .


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

I read that Apple [and just Apple] in the last quarter of 2006 made 70 MILLION iPods. 70 MILLION. In 3 MONTHS.

So who owns stock?


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2007)

both superbowl contenders suck ! ...... go Bears

icefog again ........22F I luv it 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

That Indiannapolis made it to the Super Bowl. Damn Manning! Oh well he will lose and join Dan Marino. Go 49ers!


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2007)

go Seahawks !!! ............ ah wait a minute........... ah


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Seahogs would have gotten their butts kicked in either Championship game. Let alone the Superbowl. Not this year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

I am making my prediction now for next years Superbowl.

San Fransisco 49ers 28 - 17 San Diego Chargers


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Rots of Ruck


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Henk (Jan 22, 2007)

My co-worker and my friend changed the working days list so that it wil fit him so that we do not get any days off, well the boss came up for me here and said it is bull and after one hell of a fight it got changed.

The thing that piss me off is that woman think they can always get there way, well you give in to a little bit of what they want then you will get something you want, but the fact that you must give in is the worst.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 22, 2007)

I hear that!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

Airline reservationist did not book me first class. Now I have to do the whole dang process over again.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

the fact i can't remember what i was gonna say in this thread!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2007)

Somehow didnt get 10 seperate solutions of Lithium Hydroxide from a 250cm^3 solution, even though I measured them out in 25cm^3 steps. Doesnt matter though, I cheated a bit and lied with results. Well I wasnt gonna make the solution again


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2007)

Happens

Having to drive my brother all around for no particular reason other than for a booze run...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

a stupid question in the maths exam......


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

Found out all my data on my hard drive is corrupt. Only some of my 6yo's files were still there. Wifey is POd. I told her. Back up your pics. But NOOoooooooo...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

an iPod managed to do all that? i keep almost all my stuff on my external hard drive most of which is also on the desktop.........


----------



## Henk (Jan 23, 2007)

I was not even at work but I still had all the crap from that side of the world, and people ask why do I want to go away?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

Long story on HD.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2007)

lanc, by POd I think he meant Pissed off. Not an iPod


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good catch, CC. I wondered what Lanc was on about.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't we all wonder what he is on about sometimes...

My brother playing sh*t music for most of today.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 25, 2007)

Henk said:


> I was not even at work but I still had all the crap from that side of the world, and people ask why do I want to go away?


You're too much stressed by your work, Henk. Take a vacation or go to a cinema or go out with your friends.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have got to get in my garage and clean it up. It's ing, embarrassing, and a hazard.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2007)

Too much to mention...


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Having a good day turn into a shitty day in 6 seconds flat. I was going to be able to talk to my girlfriend, who I can barly talk to now, and then my friend who had the only phone I can use, go home sick.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sen. Theodore Kennedy. Doddering old fool.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

Noobs talking ****...

...Morai_Milo


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

i have a similar problem of the decidedly smellier variety..........


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2007)

Pisis said:


> You're too much stressed by your work, Henk. Take a vacation or go to a cinema or go out with your friends.



I know that and I wish I had time for a vacation and my friends have gone nuts all of a suddon and I am still not all there about that. My one friend got drunk as hell and broke almost everything in his moms house and on the outside all because of his step dad. My other friend he is being a @sshole towards all the other friends and me by spending all his time with his girlfriend and even when it was my one friends going away party because he is going back to work in the US.

What anoyed me, my mom not cooking before she went away for the weekend, I do not have the time to cook and no money to buy food, my d*ckhead boss.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Not feeling to good today. So I could not go to the Sauna's with my wife and our friends.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Needing some time alone...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

being a bit boored..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2007)

There being lots of rocks showing through the snow at the ski centre today...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

My retarded Pin Oak tree. Doesn't drop its leaves in the fall. They drop in the early spring. And early spring is just about here.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 27, 2007)

Uncle Sam took the weekend away w/ duty and flying!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Flying can be fun on the weekend though. I remember sometimes I would have to come in on a saturday and fly a General around. I would be pissed off at first but once I got up into the beautiful blue sky everyone was better.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Nicely said. But then mkloby has a tightly wound wife at home...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

That is true, with the kid and all.

My wife was probably happy whenever I was gone on weekends flying. She could get some peace and quiet to study.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

We've all been there. On either side. Us gone. Or them gone.

But Mrs. mkloby is probably a little on edge without some help. But each side has their "jobs". Women are just more emotionally needy. [not meaning to stereotype your wife, mkloby, only know my own]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Like I said you are probably right with the newborn and all.


----------



## Erich (Jan 27, 2007)

after looking through the previous page you guys need some serious sexual healing ..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Who me... naw me and my wife are young and hump like bunnies.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah I do Erich. What do you recommend you big mensch.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

To hump like bunnies...


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2007)

You guys need serious help. LOL

My work is ruling my life and I am sick of it and it is just taking over my life and stressing me out to much over bull. I need to get away, Wendsday must come now I want to change job. The owner got a gay guy to work in my place and the little d*ck head just caused a lot of sh*t for me and now he will be very sorry on Monday when he will do everything the SOB.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Well then...


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Well then...



What do you mean Matt  I do not have a problem with gay people but if they rub it in my face I get pissed and do not like that at all and this guy just psses me off.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

We need serious help? We are doing just fine actually. With all the stuff you right in this thead you are the one that needs serious help. Im serious...


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 28, 2007)

no one has annoyed me yet. give it time only been back at work 2 days. rest of week to go yet


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

My wife is annoying me today. She knows that I dont want to eat pasta tonight (even though she loves Pasta) so when I asked here what she would like me to cook, she replied with nothing with beef, pork, chicken, or fish tonight. Leaving it open that she wants pasta. 

So I think I will cook up some pasta with beef, chicken, pork and fish in it all at the same time.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hehehe. You go, Adler.

Mouthfull of spoiled milk. I just bought that jug a couple of days ago. Blech!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

> My wife is annoying me today. She knows that I dont want to eat pasta tonight (even though she loves Pasta) so when I asked here what she would like me to cook, she replied with nothing with beef, pork, chicken, or fish tonight. Leaving it open that she wants pasta.
> 
> So I think I will cook up some pasta with beef, chicken, pork and fish in it all at the same time.



make yourself a roast and give her a toasted cheese sandwich...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2007)

There not being enough snow to ski amoung other things...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> make yourself a roast and give her a toasted cheese sandwich...........



I ended up making pasta with no fish, pork, beef, or chicken in it.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

*****whipped. 

I laugh with you. Not at you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

The power of the ***** my friend...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm with you.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Besides, its not worth the aggravation of having to suffer her giving you the Stink Eye for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 29, 2007)

Sometimes Adler better to go along than be run over by the power of the Blah Blah for next week or so hahaha Or developed selective hearing for few days Hear no evil see no evil and speak no evil. Works for me


----------



## Pisis (Jan 29, 2007)

Not feeling well today...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2007)

Going out to my Jeep this morning to drive to work and it wont start because the battery is dead. Had to buy a new battery and replace it.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 29, 2007)

At some Poblano peppers for breakfast. Or at least tried to. So dang hot I started sweating and gave up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2007)

Nobody likes a quiter.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2007)

It wasnt sunny enough for me to take any decent silhoutte photographs this evening...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 29, 2007)

Portable phone battery is losing its life.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 30, 2007)

I got a cruddin paper cut from a poster bored! It won't stop bleeding, no band-aids, had to use tape for one. And I'm typing funny...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Get liquid banaid. It does wonders.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

Superglue.

Having to reinstall all of my computer applications.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 30, 2007)

Superglue?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeap

They also sell it now called liquid bandaid but it is the same as superglue.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, that's new. I need new tape, the blood is slipping through. A girl almost screamed. Not good....


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh crap...she fainted. Be right back.


----------



## Henk (Jan 30, 2007)

Henk said:


> You guys need serious help. LOL
> 
> My work is ruling my life and I am sick of it and it is just taking over my life and stressing me out to much over bull. I need to get away, Wendsday must come now I want to change job. The owner got a gay guy to work in my place and the little d*ck head just caused a lot of sh*t for me and now he will be very sorry on Monday when he will do everything the SOB.



I quite myself because I feel so stupid today because the guy that is now taking over my job is not gay, and I learned a bit more about him and I was just plain stupid to judge someone on his appearance and the fact that I was in a bad mood and that he was still learning to say the stuff I said. 

My back got hurt somehow and it hurts like hell.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Thats Karma. Full Circle.


----------



## Henk (Jan 30, 2007)

Yup true Adler, I know not to judge before you know everything, but I do not know why I did it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2007)

All the snow has gone...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

We still have some, but most of it is gone now! I hope it snows soon again.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 30, 2007)

Got peed on square on the stomach when changing Matt before... damn will I ever learn to cover him up!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 30, 2007)

No you will not. 

And you know he's thinkin' 

"1,2,3 - all torpedoes fire!" Right before he pi*ses all over you ! And no, your child is not NS in disguise.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 30, 2007)

Dadda.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 30, 2007)

...not again!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't worry mkloby. There are other things that little Matt can create that are far worse than a little angel water. My youngest was on the changing table and I bent his legs back for a quick clean. To make a long story short, I ended up cleaning the wall.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

how was the aim (i.e. what's the most expensive thing hit  )? do you think he'll make a good artillery gunner?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2007)

The fact that it is the warmest January since 1916 = not a lot of snow = no skiing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

better than going to FRANCE!!!! to ski


----------



## mkloby (Jan 31, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Don't worry mkloby. There are other things that little Matt can create that are far worse than a little angel water. My youngest was on the changing table and I bent his legs back for a quick clean. To make a long story short, I ended up cleaning the wall.



Sweet! The other day after puking in the plane, I came home and Matt puked(spit up) on me within 5 mins of me coming home!


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 31, 2007)

Boy, that might be a record.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2007)

You puyed on the -12 mkloby? Oh man, you gotta tell us! I've already told my plane puking story and believe me it was much more whimpy than any thing you can concoct.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 31, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> You puyed on the -12 mkloby? Oh man, you gotta tell us! I've already told my plane puking story and believe me it was much more whimpy than any thing you can concoct.



Nothing special. It was the first flight in the C-12, hadn't flown in 3 months, my flight partner and I did some high work (turn patterns, speed changes, stalls, etc), then we flew to a nearby field for some pattern work. He hit the pattern first, and there were some awful passes, being our first time in the pattern... and blew chunks. It's ok though, cuz my horrible landing pattern work had him puking within 2 passes.

After that first flight though, no problems  

And you thought it'd be a good story!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh and what annoyed me?

14 year old kids prettending to be members of the military. A great disrespect in my book.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 1, 2007)

Why they do that, that would piss me off to. I wear a army winter jacket, but because it's warm, and has lotsa pockets.

Well, this was yesterday night. I called my girlfriend, and my mom unplugged the conncection and wouldn't plug it back in.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 1, 2007)

Your right. That wasn't much of a story, mkloby.

Thinking about having to travel next week. Ugh.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Where you going to?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 1, 2007)

East coast.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Thats not too bad then, I guess. Atleast you will still be on the same continent as your family.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah. Only 2500 miles away. Joy.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2007)

The laptop playing up with the wireless...


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't pass though Iowa. Cold as all , well, I can't say hell, that wouldn't make sense...just a really really cold cold place. Like your freezer stuck below the lowest setting. It just sucks, and I got to shovel.

There we go, I need to shovel again.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 1, 2007)

Man I miss winter! Got my hop cancelled again today, damn 200ft ceilings!


----------



## Pisis (Feb 2, 2007)

The local neo-nazi movement put me on their website as a person top be killed. The fight begins!


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 2, 2007)

Gut one for me Pisis.

I cut my finger open, and it hurt's like hella.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2007)

Pisis said:


> The local neo-nazi movement put me on their website as a person top be killed. The fight begins!



What the ****! Did you report them to the Police?


----------



## mkloby (Feb 2, 2007)

Every day that I'm not scheduled to fly it's beautiful weather. Even if I have a morning flight, after I cnx the afternoon is beautiful. WTF!?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2007)

Sh*t happens :/

Today my brother has being playing shite music at full volume all afternoon...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Every day that I'm not scheduled to fly it's beautiful weather. Even if I have a morning flight, after I cnx the afternoon is beautiful. WTF!?



That is the way it allways works my friend.


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 2, 2007)

Too much work, too small budgets, too little time


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 2, 2007)

Don't provoke them Pisis. Not worth it. Like Adler says, report them to the authorities.

Ran out of toner. Prepping for next weeks meeting.


----------



## Erich (Feb 2, 2007)

geez Pisis what is that about ?

Gnomey he is playing wha ? shite music ?  

my 4 th flat on my bike after a gravel truck wanted to play games with me about 10 miles out of town ..........


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 2, 2007)

Falling down the stairs full speed....


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 2, 2007)

OOoof.  You should have put that under what cheered you up. You lived.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2007)

Drinkihng to much tonight. Me and my wife went to the pub with a few of our friends and I ran into an old pilot of mine. Me and him got into the **** together in Iraq and he is leaving Germany in a few days. Well needless to say we got a bit drunk together, going over stories together.

Why does this bother me, I know how I will feel tomorrow.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

an awful lot of bad sh!t happened to me yesterday, i wont go into it but it's a sunny day so i think i'll make Erich proud and ride my troubles away this afternoon..........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2007)

Wireless is playing up again and the Italians are failing to beat the French in the 6 Nations...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hope all is well, Lanc.

The rains are coming.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 3, 2007)

Erich said:


> geez Pisis what is that about ?


They make a list of their enemies, and me, being active in the local Jewish community, along with other from there, had been posted their. We're ok, they have only our names and that's it. But the anarchists are in a much worse situation, because they have even their face photos and addresses. That's why I've removed many pics from this site...

Authorities - yes, they are watched very closely by the police. But because they have servers in the US, the police could do nothing against it.

It's a bunch of idots. A few months ago, they wrote a nota to the Czech presidnet, asking him to permit them to serve in the Iranian armY. For obvious reasons... I say yes, drop them all over Iran, Ahmadjinejad needs more workforce to celan his golden toilet bowls!


----------



## mkloby (Feb 3, 2007)

This sounds like a fine group of young men, with good heads on their shoulders...  Be careful.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 3, 2007)

Been a bit bored. And wasted most of my day lazing about when I could have been out practising for my driving test, or doing some coursework.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

> Hope all is well, Lanc.



feeling marginally better but the essential problem still remains...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

A head cold.


----------



## Erich (Feb 3, 2007)

Chris get over that NOW, that is an order !

Pisis I should have known ........... fools, may they savour the delights over their home-made BBQ


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah Pisis. Go to code Yellow, but don't obsess over these Aholes.

Got into a pissing match with the opposing soccer teams assistant coach at my son's game. Shouldn't have been cheering from the opposing side I guess. Well...rather I didn't get into a pissing match. He yelled at one of our kids. I told our player to just ignore him. The Asst coach threatened to have me kicked off the field. I told him he was an A**hole. He asked for clarification. I clarified. Another parent from their team apologized to me for his behavior. I apologized for not taking the upper hand and keeping my mouth shut. While we shook hands, I felt like the ugly parent. God I HATE STUPID PEOPLE!!!!! 

What would Les have done?


----------



## Erich (Feb 3, 2007)

I would of told him to have his BBQ on his own "special" shown above ........

careful Matt you don't turn out to be a soccer mom.  I've seen those and they are a special breed from hell


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 3, 2007)

...i ...already...am...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

not having many more topics i can reply in to reach my 20,000............


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 4, 2007)

There's a whole thread dedicated to ewe in the suggestions subforum.

Having to pack for my trip.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

not getting much coursework done this weekend..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

The Colts beating the Bears in the Super Bowl last night.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2007)

My holidays ended so it is back to 'work' again...


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 5, 2007)

My weekend ended, and I have a million papers do for Mr. D.


----------



## Chief (Feb 5, 2007)

Not being able to get on the site at all last night.
some sort of site problem. 

also what Adler said doesn't help.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2007)

Keep hitting my head.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 5, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> Keep hitting my head.



Ouch.... I love your quote, that's great.

Tripping in the middle of a speech.....


----------



## Maestro (Feb 5, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> Keep hitting my head.



Knowing your gayish tendencies, I could make a gay joke involving your teacher but I won't.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 6, 2007)

PAPAER CUT!!!! AWWW< GARR IT Hurts...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

You seem to cut yourself every post you make.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2007)

Maestro said:


> Knowing your gayish tendencies, I could make a gay joke involving your teacher but I won't.



Feel free to, everyone knows about it 

Actualy because the ceilngs and doors in my house are so low I have to constantly duck pretty much, and I was a bit tired and ditsy yesterday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

That is what you get for living in the Shire.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, but its a nice house. Its never normally a problem.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 7, 2007)

Late post, but the superbowl sucked. The commercials were stupid and all carried a common theme.

Currently, hotel bed is terrible.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2007)

All the snow melting that we got last night and early today.. OH well they are calling for more tomorrow.


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 7, 2007)

That Red Arrows post topped my list.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 7, 2007)

My girlfriend has been rejected for the 4th time for her surgery by the hospital. This time the reason is that she has a sore throat... Grrrr, this is way too long!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> That Red Arrows post topped my list.



Yeah mine too.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 7, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> That Red Arrows post topped my list.


What's that?

All the money I've saved up in the bank for my trip south somehow, 'vanished'. I had almost $150 in there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2007)

Theyre predicting 6 inches of snow tomorrow. Either way, ill be annoyed


----------



## Henk (Feb 7, 2007)

It is so dam hot here you can BBQ on your car's roof. I wish I had aircon in my car.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2007)

The fact that I won't be able to go skiing for 4 weeks even though there is likely to be snow on the hills...


----------



## Henk (Feb 7, 2007)

Why?


----------



## timshatz (Feb 7, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Late post, but the superbowl sucked. The commercials were stupid and all carried a common theme.
> .



It did suck. Looked like an average game. And Grossman oughta be fired. He really blew it. Just didn't show up. 

Commercials were dull.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 7, 2007)

Baby has been crying all day. Wife frazzled. My turn for the next 3-4 hours. No annoyed, somewhat resigned. Comes with the territory.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 7, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Baby has been crying all day. Wife frazzled. My turn for the next 3-4 hours. No annoyed, somewhat resigned. Comes with the territory.


That sucks man it only happened once to me and its tough . I never tried as a cure but every time mine went for a drive it was out like a light.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2007)

Henk said:


> Why?



Doing other things - Ball this weeked, my birthday next and then the Rugby the weekend after.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 8, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> That sucks man it only happened once to me and its tough . I never tried as a cure but every time mine went for a drive it was out like a light.



A bunch of people have said that. In summer, that would be pleasant. 10F here now, gotta work around it. 

Have a basket she lies in (only 7 weeks old) and I carry her around the house with me like carrying a suitcase. Sounds odd but it works. As long as I don't bump into too many things. She cried for two hours and eventually went to sleep. Funny thing, crying kids used to annoy the crap out of me. Now it bothers me but nowhere near as much. Must be some mental block or switch that gets flicked on in our heads when we have kids. Automatically increases your resistance to that stuff. At least with your own.


----------



## Erich (Feb 8, 2007)

what a bunch of weinies !!!!!! geez now I am carrying my youngest grand-daughter like she was my own when she cries. heck this will all pass to quickly. Enjoy it for what it is worth . . . . . NOW


----------



## timshatz (Feb 8, 2007)

That's MR. WEINIE to you Pal (where did I leave my purse around here)!


----------



## Henk (Feb 8, 2007)

My Grandma that has Alzheimer's.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 8, 2007)

Henk said:


> My Grandma that has Alzheimer's.



So does my father. And a nastier person you'll never meet. Seriously, he is one mean son of a bitch.


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 8, 2007)

Tripped over at school yesterday, and chipped a piece of bone off my ankle.


----------



## Henk (Feb 8, 2007)

timshatz said:


> So does my father. And a nastier person you'll never meet. Seriously, he is one mean son of a bitch.



I can not handle the fact tahat they ask the same thing over and over and do rediculas things, I can not handle such things it iratates me. My mom chose the worst part of the year to bring here here and now it just makes it unbearable at home. I wish I had the cash to get a flat.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2007)

Snagged and tore my jacket on a door, once again chavs are to blame...


----------



## timshatz (Feb 8, 2007)

Henk said:


> I can not handle the fact tahat they ask the same thing over and over and do rediculas things, I can not handle such things it iratates me. My mom chose the worst part of the year to bring here here and now it just makes it unbearable at home. I wish I had the cash to get a flat.



Bummer. My understanding is they don't get any better. Getting out of the house as much as possible is a good idea. Otherwise, play it loose. Nothing to be gained argueing with a demented senior. Done that. Waste of time and bumps the blood pressure.


----------



## Henk (Feb 8, 2007)

Yup, but I work most the day so i can not do anything about it, they get worst, but that is why I say I do not like it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 9, 2007)

The Chavs that CC blames for his jacket.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 9, 2007)

My grandma had alzheimers. She passed away when I was 5 or 6. I barly knew her, but now I miss her like crazy. Well, now I'm deppressed. Hope your happy....


----------



## timshatz (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry Pal, no offense intended.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 9, 2007)

Was raining so much I couldnt walk to Tesco to buy lunch, because I had no jacket to keep me dry.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2007)

Airlines seats with short backs. The **** curve of the seat results in no lumbar support and the top hits me right in the middle of the back. Airline seats are made for midgets.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 9, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Airlines seats with short backs. The **** curve of the seat results in no lumbar support and the top hits me right in the middle of the back. Airline seats are made for midgets.


and then some dwarf in front of you jams it back dislocating your hips


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2007)

...or more realistically, the bloke in front of you reclines his seat and your laptop screen catches upon the seatback tray table and snaps your screen off.

GOD I HATE TRAVELING IN AIRPLANES!!


----------



## Henk (Feb 9, 2007)

My one friend, he has become funny and totaly with drawn from the rest of the friends since I stopped working for the video store. He realy does not look good and stays at home the whole time.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2007)

Kick his ***. Get him back into the thick of things, Henk. Don't let him squalor his life.


----------



## Henk (Feb 9, 2007)

He went out with old scum, and since then he has been this funny. He did not want to say goodbey to one of our best friends now goin back to the US, no we had to drive all the way to his house and do so.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 10, 2007)

Henk said:


> He went out with old scum, and since then he has been this funny. He did not want to say goodbey to one of our best friends now goin back to the US, no we had to drive all the way to his house and do so.



Sounds like he is showing signs of mental problems or mental stress. He also may be going through a bad time at home for some reason. Familly life may be off the wall. Could be any of a number of things.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Airlines seats with short backs. The **** curve of the seat results in no lumbar support and the top hits me right in the middle of the back. Airline seats are made for midgets.



I dont think they know its possible for people to grow to over 6 foot...Flying is hell for me, if I fly to America next year then there'll be hell to pay if im not sitting somewhere with legroom...

Did some Chemistry coursework today, got a fair amount done and was feeling pleased with myself so I decided to start my Physics coursework. Similar writing structure, but the mind went totally blank on how to write it. Frustrating.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 10, 2007)

CC. Attempt to get an exit row seat in advance. Many airlines won't let you until you arrive, but always ask. Even a middle seat exit row has lots of leg room. At least compared with 35in pitch coach class. UUggghhhh...

Think about that. Your seatback is only 36in from your neighbors seatback. Now assume your neighbor in front reclines his seat. Complete hell.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 10, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> CC. Attempt to get an exit row seat in advance. Many airlines won't let you until you arrive, but always ask. Even a middle seat exit row has lots of leg room. At least compared with 35in pitch coach class. UUggghhhh...
> 
> Think about that. Your seatback is only 36in from your neighbors seatback. Now assume your neighbor in front reclines his seat. Complete hell.



Good Advice Matt. Sounds like somebody who's spent more that one trip in the cattle car.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 10, 2007)

For perspective, I have over 1,000,000 frequent flier miles. And I have no desire to use them. For those who don't relate. You can fly US coast to coast for 30,000 frequent flier miles.

Just kill me now.


----------



## Henk (Feb 10, 2007)

My friend going away to the US again.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 10, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> CC. Attempt to get an exit row seat in advance. Many airlines won't let you until you arrive, but always ask. Even a middle seat exit row has lots of leg room. At least compared with 35in pitch coach class. UUggghhhh...
> 
> Think about that. Your seatback is only 36in from your neighbors seatback. Now assume your neighbor in front reclines his seat. Complete hell.


I'm 6'5" its no joy the last time i had a fat lady with a bare bejeweled midriff jiggling next to me there just isn't enough alcohol for that


----------



## Henk (Feb 11, 2007)

NOTHING YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

My flag light burnt out.


----------



## Erich (Feb 11, 2007)

ah pb do I dare ask ..... was the f a t lady wearing spandex ? .......


----------



## Henk (Feb 11, 2007)

He he he..............


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2007)

That doesn't bear thinking about Erich  

The French beat the Irish in the 6 Nations although it was a great game.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

Was going to go and tour the old Nazi grounds of Nurnberg today with my wife and also check out the museums and stuff. Anyhow it rained heavy all day and so it was not worth it. Would not have been any fun. 

Oh well we made up for and went to the National Germanic Museum in Nurnberg instead. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Henk (Feb 11, 2007)

Adler you are one lucky son of a gun.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

Why is that. It is interesting to see, but that does not make me lucky...


----------



## Henk (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, we do not have such great museums here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

That is a shame because South Africa has its own rich history that it could easily put into Museums.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

I need new shoes.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 11, 2007)

raining all day...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

Same here...


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 12, 2007)

I could of talked to my girlfriend all night, but I have a test today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

My snake being a pain in the ass and not wanting to eat again. Oh well she has been known to quit eating for 2 too 4 months every year.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My snake being a pain in the ass and not wanting to eat again. Oh well she has been known to quit eating for 2 too 4 months every year.



Snakes freak me out...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

They are beautiful creatures. Very missunderstood.


----------



## Erich (Feb 12, 2007)

arg, smashed my right hand working between two oversized limbs .......... yeah way to go stooge .... typing hurts like asiatic beet puss


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 12, 2007)

Erich said:


> arg, smashed my right hand working between two oversized limbs .......... yeah way to go stooge ....  typing hurts like asiatic beet puss


next door neighbour is an arborist he's looking for like minded people to lobby to make Arbor day a Statutory holiday


----------



## Erich (Feb 12, 2007)

I accept, I agree, I am all for it................and why the heck not, everyone else has a holiday named after them. I'll strike this up with my congressman.........nah he's an idiot

ouch


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 13, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> They are beautiful creatures. Very missunderstood.



Yeah, they are.

Ran into a screen door....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2007)

You need to be more careful. You allways seem to hurt yourself in some way.

Oh and what pissed me off. I accidently left a light on in my Jeep last night so when I went out to start it this morning the battary was dead! Had to get a neighbor to jump start me.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 13, 2007)

My grass needs fertilizer.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 13, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> They are beautiful creatures. Very missunderstood.



They are indeed...Thinking of getting a pet snake sometime in the future, probably when I go to Uni...


What annoyed me? I heard some terrible cover of Walk This Way. I sat there and listened to half of it in absolute  before going back into the house fuming. These pathetic cover versions of great songs that brainwash stupid people into thinking that its the original and that its the best thing ever...Grrrr...


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't get onto my girlfriends website to contact her.


----------



## Henk (Feb 14, 2007)

I got the flu, and I am starting to get broke.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 14, 2007)

We've had about a about 40cms of snow in the past day , now this isn't a problem but I shovel the driveway and sidewalk a few times a day as its easier then waiting for the end of the snow. So I shovelled and as I finished the plow drove by filling in the end of the driveway . no problem shovel it out. And to my amazement another plow goes by filling it in again once again I shovel it out only to be ambushed the 3rd time . The plows cleaned my street 3 times in 1/2 hour


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> They are indeed...Thinking of getting a pet snake sometime in the future, probably when I go to Uni...



Since you dont have really any experience with snakes my recommendation is to start off with something small and easy to keep such as a Corn Snake. They are very friendly, easy to handle, love to be handled and eat without problems in captivity.

If you absolutely want to go with a Python or Boa then I recommend getting a Ball Python (the kind of snake that I have now) or a Red Tailed Columbian Boa. Both have there advantages and disadvantages though.

The Ball Python is nice because they dont get to big (normally not bigger than 5 and half feet but in some rare cases 6 ft). They are quite docile and rather than bite they curl up into a tight ball (hense the name). They are farely easy to keep but you they a very sensitive to the humidity of the terrarium (if you dont keep the humidity at 70 to 80 percent they can get lung problems and die). 

They are fairly easy to work with so as to "tame" them (even though you can not tame a snake) and as I said above they do not bite) 

However they are very sensitive and get stressed out easily. They also can be difficult at first to get them to eat but once they start to eat and trust you they are no longer a problem. They do however every year go into a period where they may not eat from 2 to 4 months. Mine just got off of this and ate for the first time since late December.

The Red Tail Columbian Boas get quite bigger than the Ball. They are easy to keep in a terrarium and usually are quite friendly and docile but young Red Tails can have a temperament and bite pretty easily.

I used to have a Ball Python, Burmese Python (she was a bitch!), and a Red Tail Columbian Boa all at the same time. At the moment I only have a Ball Python. As soon as I build my house in Alaska though I plan to have about 20 different snakes in my house.

Like I said I recommend starting off with a small easy snake such as the Corn Snake until you learn how to go about handling and caring for these beautiful creatures.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 14, 2007)

What annoyed me ?

The British Hollidays started last Friday at the ski station where I work. Like I didn't want to lose an opportunity to sell a book, I printed a small poster (8 1/2" x 11") of my book and sticked it to the wall in the main chalet where a lot of peoples could see it. Today, I went back there to buy myself something to drink and I realized someone took it away. (May be my boss ?)  

I think I'm gonna print a new one and attach it around my neck...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2007)

Full day of lectures (well 5 hours) on my Birthday and the fact that North American is drowning in snow and we have next to nothing (around a foot on the hills and nothing lower down).


----------



## Pisis (Feb 15, 2007)

My bank account still not activated, although bank's deadline passed...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 15, 2007)

Certain people on here that need to educate themselves before spurting crap with their fingers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

Uh oh what happened now pD.


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2007)

I am remaining stealth for most of the day, my hands are mush due to work problems .. . ........ 8)


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 15, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You need to be more careful. You allways seem to hurt yourself in some way.
> 
> Oh and what pissed me off. I accidently left a light on in my Jeep last night so when I went out to start it this morning the battary was dead! Had to get a neighbor to jump start me.



Well, I did it again.
1. woke up at 5, then at 8, missed the school bus.
2. When I got up, I noticed the time. I was pissed! So I run...kinda. I tripped over my laundry basket, over my computer chair, then over the side of my brothers bed, onto the weird thing, I can't remember the name. I kicked the **** out of it, so my foot hurts, my amr hurts, my side hurts. I have a headache. But I got to talk to my girlfriend....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

And you are only what 14? You might as well just lock yourself in a padded room and never come out...


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 15, 2007)

Actually, I'm 16. And well, yeah, I just get hurt alot. But! I drink milk.! HA HA!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 15, 2007)

Robot Chicken was a repeat.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing sounds good for breakfast. So to hell with it.


----------



## trackend (Feb 16, 2007)

Got an E-Mail from one of the bosses today saying he wants to introduce 
10:00 - 22:00 shifts every Friday, No bloody chance.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2007)

Loads of horrible chavvy people signed up for the 6th form cricket team. And if they think im playing with them theyre kidding themselves


----------



## MacArther (Feb 16, 2007)

My Call of Duty game fragged up, I had to uninstall, and now I remember I left the disk back at my parent's house, two hours from here. Whats worse, I have a clan match coming up......


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 17, 2007)

No one annoyed me yet. but have had some health issues i would dearly love to give to some one else. any volunteers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2007)

No thanks...


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn Adler every one says that hahaha


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2007)

My Achilles is really sore after skiing this afternoon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2007)

I went through to much aufguss at the Sauna, sweated out too much and became dehydrated.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 17, 2007)

My work truck broke down in the middle of nowhere stuck in reverse gear it was a balmy -17c and crawling around underneath the thing to check to see if the linkage had broke or bent or I could fix it. I had to call Penske the lessor of the truck they said the mechanic would be there in an hour took the guy 4 hours my leg got a work out holding down the clutch so the motor ran to keep warm , Not a bar in sight


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2007)

F'ers throwing trash out their window in my neighborhood. G****** white trash low life mother********s. They think it alright to toss trash in my neighborhood, then why can't I toss trash in their yard...their livingroom...their bed.

The boys and I took brooms, bags and swept up the mess. My youngest boy cut his hand. Doom on you pigsty social vermin. May you never have health care and you die early.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 17, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> F'ers throwing trash out their window in my neighborhood. G****** white trash low life mother********s. They think it alright to toss trash in my neighborhood, then why can't I toss trash in their yard...their livingroom...their bed.
> 
> The boys and I took brooms, bags and swept up the mess. My youngest boy cut his hand. Doom on you pigsty social vermin. May you never have health care and you die early.


I was getting ready to pull in my driveway once and watched some chump throw trash out I followed him home found out where he lived and wnt back home took every piece of garbage I had and dumped it on his yard then knocked on his door to announce why i did it


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good man. Unfortunately, in this day and age...dangerous.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 17, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Good man. Unfortunately, in this day and age...dangerous.


nope intimidate the fool


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

I hate when people do that. They have no respect for other peoples property.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 18, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> nope intimidate the fool



If you're 6'5" and 300 lbs it's rather easy... But if you're 5'5" and 150 lbs, it would be harder...


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 19, 2007)

Maestro said:


> If you're 6'5" and 300 lbs it's rather easy... But if you're 5'5" and 150 lbs, it would be harder...



Haha, that's me! I'm too nice to try and intimidate someone, but I write a nasty letter.

What annoyed me today? I'm a student at a school that is generally very conservative and religious, although I know lots of people that aren't either. My buddy, who is as close to being a hippie as you'd see around here, has completely different beliefs about just about everything. He always bitches and moans and complains that people "in this town" are too close-minded, while it seems that he himself has met a few disagreeable people and thinks all other 45,000 students are the same way. Pull your head out of your ass, man! Damn!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2007)

Sat down completely focused on doing some coursework, and just couldnt be arsed.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 19, 2007)

Maestro said:


> If you're 6'5" and 300 lbs it's rather easy... But if you're 5'5" and 150 lbs, it would be harder...


If you know a few tricks size doesn't matter. I'm 5'10/'11 and only 120, but I can take down my 6'2, 170 pound step-dad. Whcih is cool.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 19, 2007)

SpitfireKing said:


> If you know a few tricks size doesn't matter. I'm 5'10/'11 and only 120, but I can take down my 6'2, 170 pound step-dad. Whcih is cool.



Oh yeah, my step-brother unplugged my clock so I didn't know what time it was when I woke up, so I had to get out of my very warm bed, go upstairs(I live in the basment, which is nice) and find out it's 3. in the m,other ****ing morning!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2007)

Why didnt you just plug the clock back in


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

Dont you have a watch as well?


----------



## mkloby (Feb 19, 2007)

SpitfireKing said:


> If you know a few tricks size doesn't matter. I'm 5'10/'11 and only 120, but I can take down my 6'2, 170 pound step-dad. Whcih is cool.



70" tall and you weight 120lbs? You do eat food, right??? 170lbs is very light for 74" - what's going on over there  

Gosh I'm only 67" and weigh 160!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2007)

Im 72" and weigh 180lb.


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm 170 lbs and over 10 feet tall. I am a god from the unknowns 

gosh my hands are in bad shape and it is blowing like who knows what out ......... well yee haw on that


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm 5'6 140...

Really boring labs today and then my knee cracked (somehow - ligaments clicked) and now it is sore...


----------



## MacArther (Feb 20, 2007)

One of my friends said that I need to spend less time writting (essays and short stories) and doing homework, and more time associating with the female gender of the human species.


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2007)

so Mac is he right ? if not ignore him ......... 

carry on


----------



## MacArther (Feb 20, 2007)

Define _right_. I have 17 units of college courses, and plenty of writing to be done for each of them. Add to that the fact that I *enjoy* writing stories and essays and reading interesting things. As per the quip about meeting girls.........I'm getting there (I think).


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2007)

then don't sweat the petty stuff. college has always been deemed the place to get "laid". Whatever, stick to your studies and let those knot heads be the loser(s) I took a pretty darn heavy school load until the govt decided he wanted me elsewhere. after Nam I took some other art courses/history but my focus was pretty off beat and wasn't jazzed like I had been when I thought I saw a future developing before my eyes. Time does interesting things to ALL us. hang in there ....


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 20, 2007)

mkloby said:


> 70" tall and you weight 120lbs? You do eat food, right??? 170lbs is very light for 74" - what's going on over there
> 
> Gosh I'm only 67" and weigh 160!



Well, I'm a skinny guy. Fast. I rely more on outwitting people, then with strength.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2007)

That is still not healthy at all. I weighed only 20lbs more after a year in Iraq.


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2007)

outwitting eh ? read my signature son. in time you will gain the lbs

dang just feel off my 8 foot ladder right between the legs on the third leg extension ........... arg the wind is terrible today, time to recline with a Glas of the white stuff

geez not a good time to get in probs, too busy with work .......


----------



## Henk (Feb 20, 2007)

The fact that I had to borrow some cash to be able to survive for a little bit more, because my former boss did not pay all my money in so my budget did not work.

My PC needs a graphic card.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 20, 2007)

Erich said:


> outwitting eh ? read my signature son. in time you will gain the lbs
> 
> dang just feel off my 8 foot ladder right between the legs on the third leg extension ........... arg the wind is terrible today, time to recline with a Glas of the white stuff
> 
> geez not a good time to get in probs, too busy with work .......



Ouch!


----------



## Maestro (Feb 20, 2007)

SpitfireKing said:


> If you know a few tricks size doesn't matter.



Weird... I heard the same thing comming from a girl...  



SpitfireKing said:


> I'm 5'10/'11 and only 120, but I can take down my 6'2, 170 pound step-dad. Whcih is cool.



For the record, I'm 6'1" and 160 lbs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

Ouch Eric, you allright!


----------



## Erich (Feb 21, 2007)

I think I lost 3 inches on my middle leg !! dang I'm cranky !!  I'm moving slowly. You won't believe it Chris but it is snowing with a mix of sleet ........ hey where is my global warming ? .... big smiles on my face


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

Send the snow to us.

Oh and what annoyed me. People playing games on this site....


----------



## Erich (Feb 21, 2007)

playing games on the site no doubt man...........yes praying snow hits you. We are getting ever closer to March which can be a snow dumper on our hills, so it has come in early.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

We normally get snow well into March here in Bavaria. It is more like a warm spring time here now. I was able to walk around in short sleeve shirt today without a sweater or jacket. People are wearing shorts allready. It is going to be a scorcher here this summer.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, it is looking like it will be a hot summer (or in a way worse would be it continueing like this with rain all summer). Not much has annoyed me today thankfully although the lecturer talking about 1 slide for half an hour...


----------



## Pisis (Feb 21, 2007)

Relationships...


----------



## mkloby (Feb 21, 2007)

Pisis said:


> Relationships...




 what happened there??


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmm, today I found out that some one screwed up at work and because of that I could flush 2 days of work right down the toilet


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, I'm on my third week of not talking to my girlfriend. Damn.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

Get a girlfriend that lives in your town...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 21, 2007)

Got to sit in a Spit today and my daughter had messed up my camera so I couldn't get a pic on my camera now if the guy who took a pic Emails me it I'll be chuffed


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Chuffed" makes me think of "Fluffed". And that bothers me PB.

Behind in my work. Affecting my sleep.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2007)

delete


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2007)

I think fluffing results in chuffing at least in my dictionary


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2007)

I didn't see that coming...


----------



## Erich (Feb 23, 2007)

I won't ask further ............ 

Carperal tunnel really bad today in both hands/wrists. I'm amazed I can even typpee ie


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2007)

Man I hate carpal tunnel. Got it really bad lifting weights and exascerbated it when I did work for United Parcel Service and the Navy.

However, I must say that I am a bit disappointed with most everyone's behaviour and tone in some other threads. Hope it is not a harbinger of things to come. Lanc has disappeared off the radar and I feel like I may have contributed. Shame. I admired his knowledge, enthusiasm and ascerbic wit. Hope it is only a temporary absence on his behalf.

The Forum has become a bit more coarse in areas and I truly hope that it is not chasing people away from a fantastic resource. Respect of participating forum members is a difficult thing to earn, learn and observe. I should take a lesson. I would ask that before folks in the forum react, they take the advantage of the Personal Message (PM) to contact forum members. Not moderators first. It can diffuse most all potential adversarial situations. With virtually little exception, everyone I have encountered in this forum is well meaning and cordial. Sometimes sarcasm, inadvertent attempts at humor, and perhaps a bit to drink can result in slights that were not intended.

Let us all remember that coarse language, while not necessary, is also not in and of itself a personal affront. What we should remember is that this Forum's life is dependent upon existing members' ability to attract a younger generation's interest in WWII aviation. As such, we should remind ourselves that our strength is in our knowledge and enthusiasm of aviation. Most all of us veteran forum members are fully capable of emasculating a new or younger member. But to what end?

Our continued enjoyment of this forum and exchange of ideas is dependent upon our ability to attract new blood. Let us not chase them away before they can engage.

Alright. I'm off my soapbox now. Besides, Black Label Society - Funeral Bell is the best song I have heard in quite a while. And found right here on this forum. Who woulda thought.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2007)

The inlaws are here.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2007)

Okay. Admittedly that worse.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2007)

Been a bit bored I suppose.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2007)

The Scottish played like schoolboys in loosing to the Italians (which made the Italians I went with very happy)...


----------



## Erich (Feb 24, 2007)

guess we won't see Adler till next week now .......... 

Lanc will be back in time. there are rules Matt posted at the top of the front page for all to see and learn.

carperal tunnel is trouble again this afternoon ......... grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2007)

Naw they ended up only staying for one day. They are gone now. 

Last night was not bad actually, went to a Castle last night that has a resteraunt and hotel in it. The food was great. Had some Deer.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 25, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Naw they ended up only staying for one day. They are gone now.
> 
> Last night was not bad actually, went to a Castle last night that has a resteraunt and hotel in it. The food was great. Had some Deer.



That's the kind of stuff that you just can't do in the US...

It's a beautiful day out here today.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 25, 2007)

A stupid puzzle thing, basically a picture containing 50 dark films, ive identified 45 of them but the last 5 are bastards...


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 27, 2007)

Nuts. Found a large scorpion in the bathroom...And my wife had just started
going barefoot in the house again. I just do not like scorpions in the house.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2007)

Coursework.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2007)

It will not stop raining. Snow would be better.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It will not stop raining. Snow would be better.



Same here, I went out 3 times today (which means 6 times there and back) and every time I went outside I got soaked...


----------



## Sgt. Pappy (Feb 27, 2007)

what can really be annoying is wen i find a song on the guitar and i MUST learn it, yet the tabs are practically non-existant. I was trying to find 'gentlemen dont' by gabe bondoc so i went on youtube to try to interact with the people who posted videos of the song yet only 1 of my messages popped up out of practically 18..... 

if ANYONE has tabs PLEEEAASE MAIL THEM! THANKS! [email protected]


----------



## MacArther (Feb 28, 2007)

SOME ONE QUESTIONED MY IRISH HERITIGE!!!!! Thats what annoyed me today....


----------



## Erich (Feb 28, 2007)

just slipped off my snow covered roof ......... so much for cleaning gutters today in the blue skies, or I should say the snow is coming back soon I can see it to the west. now to stop the bleeding ............ oh great .....


----------



## mkloby (Feb 28, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Nuts. Found a large scorpion in the bathroom...And my wife had just started
> going barefoot in the house again. I just do not like scorpions in the house.



Amazing! I've never seen one. You should've hunted for another one, then thrown them together so they could brawl... scorpions can't jump at all can they???

Why do sim instructors think it's funny to windmill your prop on the engine you shut down just before you touchdown so that you yaw uncontrollably off the runway...

Actually it probably is funny watching a stud panic because he doesn't know why he's hurtling off the R/W.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2007)

What annoyed me? Watching the Oscars and Melissa Etheridge with a huge sign saying ..."you can take Mass transit"... in front of a bunch of people who couldn't care less! Not one took a greyhound to that stupid show!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2007)

I read the Oscars had the lowest rating in 30 years. Now if we could just convince the other 30 million dumb***es in the world to boycott those Hollywood blowhards we all would live in a better place.

Having to conduct performance reviews.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2007)

The weather! It rained for another 2nd day straight.


----------



## Erich (Feb 28, 2007)

Adler hey you guys need it to keep the Bayern hills looking green this summer ......... snow is melting off but we have a 20mph cold wind from the East 35F.

oscars are for fools, and al gore is typical. won an oscar and uses more electricity in a day compared to what the average US consumption in a year......yeah he needs it alright. i don't care how many parties you throw for your worthless friends, you two face piece of crap. Gosh I forgot, that's right you said you invented the internet ..... i forgot ~ what a life


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2007)

I dont think we will get much rain this summer. It is expected to be 2 to 3 C hotter than it was last year and we had an average temp of 34 to 36 C last summer with a few days over 40 C.


----------



## Erich (Feb 28, 2007)

your average was that high last year ? that sucks especially in the mtns. we had 3 days of 112F plus in July. every year we get hammered in July and August for 2 weeks. this started though when I first moved to Oregon in 63. and they all said we moved to cooler climes from central Cali.............yeah right. global warming ..... blttttttttttt ........... 





I'm sending postive Kalt vibes to Germany right now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2007)

Kalt ist gut Erich!


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 28, 2007)

Having to tell a terrific employee who just spent a year in Balad supporting our products that he was rated average this year (not by me!) and he will not get a merit raise. I gotta retire soon. Even if I have to live in a mobile home and fish for supper.


----------



## Erich (Feb 28, 2007)

fish is good man ........... burp !


----------



## timshatz (Feb 28, 2007)

Got in a pissing match with some ******* from NYC over him sending me 10000 of something when I wanted 2000 of it. Would not take it back and wouldn't work with the price. Ended up hanging up on the prick. 

Is it any wonder the chinese are taking over. Every time I have a problem with them, it gets fixed in no time. God, I hate New Yorkers. Nastiest SOBS on the planet.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2007)

> .............yeah right. global warming .....



I just saw on the news that the high for today in my area was recorded in 1930! Do they really think the WHOLE WORLD will stop contributing to this Global Warming farce?

And while we paid $5 a gallon for gas those oscar goofballs didn't stop using it to make movies, like MI3....or to blow the leaves off their 500 acre lawns.

Give us a break!

Now the news is saying Mr. Gore is a fraud, not environ friendly.

Thats what annoys me today


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2007)

Not being able to figure out what smiley Erich used above with the crazy eyes. Love it, Erich.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 28, 2007)

I bought a lottery ticket for tonight... The first prize is $1,000,000 CND by year for 25 years. The bad thing is that the numbers were supposed to be published today at 9:00 PM but they aren't out yet... And it's now 11:00 PM !

I'm sure I won't win anything, but I can dream, right ?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2007)

Maestro, you obviouly didn't take much math in school. You just donated your hard earned money to some liberal social program in the name of chance. My sick grandmother thanks you.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 28, 2007)

I know, my chances are pretty low... I would say 1 out of 5,000,000.

But hey, it's still $25,000,000 !


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2007)

As they say...Some Lucky Dog's Gonna Win It!

You go bitc*.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2007)

Not getting back into Halls of Residence and thus having to run around looking for a flat (and flat mates - my friends are either in flats or in hall already).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2007)

Turns out Feeder have comercially relased an album which was previously a 200 run limited edition, one of whih I have. Bang goes the collectors value of that item


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 1, 2007)

The expansion of the ethanol industry has pushed up the price of corn
from $4.75 for a 50 pound bag last summer to $7.25 today...I will be cutting back the corn ration I give my deer each evening.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2007)

Employee performance reviews this last week were not to my liking.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 2, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Employee performance reviews this last week were not to my liking.



What about them was not to your liking? Yours in particular, or were you the one giving the reviews?

Flying on Sunday - but I suppose my lot in life could be worse


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2007)

The weather not cooperating with me going to the Sauna today. Oh well it should clear up this afternoon.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 4, 2007)

A stupid 250 lbs doorman at the place where I work punched a 3 or 4 months pregnant girl in the belly. Her boyfriend was so pissed off that he sweared that if ever there was anything wrong with the kid, he would come back with a 12 gauge shotgun to give the doorman his "tip".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2007)

I would have whooped his ass for that. Even if it was not my wife or girlfriend. What kind of man hits a pregnat woman. A ****ing ***** I tell you that. A coward! I would kick his ass!


----------



## Erich (Mar 5, 2007)

geezo !! that is outrageous but in our society not surprising, man I got to say that chap was pretty level headed, had it been my woman the doorman would of been a enuch within seconds and I probably would of torn his throat out as well


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 5, 2007)

Sounds like the kind of bully who will do something like this again until
he is taught a lesson. Or dumped in the lake with concrete boots on.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 5, 2007)

Pretty windy today and the lid for the trash can went west now I have to buy alid for a trash can but they don't sell them seperately. So what I do is buy the trash can take the lid and leave the can at the store so it messes up their stock taking


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2007)

mkloby said:


> What about them was not to your liking? Yours in particular, or were you the one giving the reviews?



I was giving the reviews for 7 people. I hate the drama and excuses.


----------



## bigZ (Mar 5, 2007)

Ripped open job confirmation letter only to find they want to pay me 25% less than my current salary.

I was feeling rather proud of myself beforehand after successfully negotiating a more senior posistion in the interview to my current postitin and to the one that was advertised.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 5, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I would have whooped his ass for that. Even if it was not my wife or girlfriend. What kind of man hits a pregnat woman. A ****ing ***** I tell you that. A coward! I would kick his ass!



That's why I don't really know what to do if ever the girl's boyfriend shows up with his shotgun...

What the doorman did is not right.

However, as a security officer, I must protect life even if I have to sacrifice mine in return.

However, even if the doorman is "technically" a teammate, he isn't legally speaking... Because the security company employing the doormen isn't the same that I'm working for.

To do or not to do, there is the question...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2007)

C'mon Maestro. Use the ole noggin'. If what you say is true, you should report it to your management, your contracted peer, the police authorities and leave the macho bu****it to those who can afford a lawsuit. Once you have done that, you are in the clear to protect ANY lives. The likelihood of this donk coming back a year later after his women was assaulted and he did nothing is about zero. Another windbag in my opinion. If he was so gung-ho, he would have thrown down right then and their. He's a ***** and will never be back. And you should have reported it immediately.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, that's what I did...

I filed a report to the management, my teammate called the police and reported them the incident, then we went to meet the girl and her boyfriend at their car to tell them the police would be there in a few minutes... The guy replied to my teammate : "I'm taking my girlfriend to the hospital. Now get the f*ck out of my way or I'll drive over you."

Then my teammate called back the police to report them _that_ incident and to give them the licence plate number.

The police arrived a few minutes later... A total of 8 officers. They met the doormen and both of my teammates.

I just hope you won't see my name in the obituary section of the newspaper next week...

"*EXTRA ! EXTRA !*
_Two security officers shot dead after a mad boyfriend entered a bar with a shotgun. One of them was a writer wanna-be._"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

I myself would have gone over and tore that guy a new ******* with my boot. That guy was no man and deserves to be beaten like a ****ing ***** he is.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

And you my dear Adler would be in jail.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

I dont care my friend. That is not something that one does. That is against my moral judgements.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

I hear ya. Sad to think that someone can perform such an act and any retaliation would result in making him rich. What a litigious society we live in.


----------



## Erich (Mar 6, 2007)

let's put the matter straight and to the point ......nobody but nobody punches a pregnant woman in the belly.............. now punching in the face is another matter 8) 

yes it is a sicko society we live in


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

If that baby would have died in the mothers womb that would have been murder in my opinion.


----------



## Erich (Mar 6, 2007)

sounds to me the door-stooge needed an edema that morning


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

He ought to be charged with assault 2nd or possibly even 3rd degree. But likely it would never stick.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 7, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I dont care my friend. That is not something that one does. That is against my moral judgements.



It reminds me an old song from Nickelback...

*Nickelback - Never Again*
_"[...] You're just a child with a temper
Haven't you heard "Don't hit a lady"?
Kickin' your ass would be a pleasure [...]"_

What annoyed me today ? My car battery needing to be reloaded.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2007)

Reloaded!  I like that euphimism. Hadn't heard that one before.

Feeling a bit under the weather. And I need a new showerhead.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2007)

Not feeling to well today. Was going to go to the saunas today but I thought that would be bad for the other ladies and gentlemen there if I was sick and got them all sick as well. Oh well maybe I will feel better tomorrow and can go and sweat some.


----------



## Erich (Mar 7, 2007)

both of you sick ? not good.......take care of yourselves

nothing to annoy me yet, but I will give it time


----------



## MacArther (Mar 7, 2007)

I was annoyed by having to go back through my writtings and fix several indescrepencies in the plot. I got maybe 1/25th of the way through, and I still haven't *expounded* upon the rough sketch of the stories.....At this rate, it'll take me a life time to finish all the works...


----------



## Henk (Mar 7, 2007)

Tha fact that I have this huge urge to go and kick the living sh*t out of my former boss for ripping me off and that he think it is fine, but I think I will do so anyway and feel better and get my money. I am broke due to buying a TV set, giving me mom money and spending 200 Rand on myself. I need to get out of my home and get a flat and get drunk at home for once.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2007)

I know that feeling...


----------



## Henk (Mar 7, 2007)

Would love to do it. Kick the hell out of him and let him give me my money that I need.


----------



## Chief (Mar 8, 2007)

They Killed off Captain America! CAPTAIN AMERICA!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2007)

What?!?!

I thought that I heard that today and wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Chief (Mar 9, 2007)

Tell me about it. Of all the characters they had to kill off Captain America.

This is almost as bad as Hillary running for office.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2007)

My Drive belt giving out on me today. Had to get towed to the work shop! OH well atleast it was a cheap fix and easy to do.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nothing is annoying me today!! Well almost nothing.


----------



## Erich (Mar 9, 2007)

don't worry Matt something will come up ............. it always does

I see all !


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2007)

Not today. Not today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2007)

MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!MATT!
*Annoyed yet?*


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yep. With New Zealanders.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2007)

Why New Zealanders? Today Spyware has annoyed me among other things...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/politics/some-truth-7259-3.html#post231197


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2007)

I see.


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 9, 2007)

The fact that they killed off Tony Montana in Scarface. That always makes me angry.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

And that is something that you just realized from an 80's movie??


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 10, 2007)

I watched it for the 30th time today. And given that I'm only 15, I've only just been able to buy it. And of course I was just a glint in my fathers eye when that movie came out.
Every time I watch it it annoys me that they kill Tony Montana off. Sequel!! Sequel! Oh well, at least I can play the game!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

Go youth!


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 10, 2007)

Ah yes, the video game console. One of the positives to being born at the end of the 20th century.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

there is much to be said for that statement, DF.


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 10, 2007)

Indeed, Matt. Indeed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2007)

Bad As module results- i got an A for the maths which i was expecting, but in my two Further Maths exams i was 1 mark of an A and two marks off an A- i was expecting an A in both and i really need an A overall in that subject so i'm resitting a module to raise my average, and as for History? a D  again to be expected though....

and then looking at my exam timetable for the summer- granted it's from an early website so one or two dates may change but it's unlikely, i have 4 exams in two days at the end of May, 3 exams in one afternoon at the start of june, and two more exams in the next two days and one or two later than that- what a crap timetable i can't believe how close all the exams are! i'm really worried about it to be honest...........


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

Leaves are piling up from my F 'tard Pin Oak tree. Drops its leaves in the Spring...go figure.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2007)

Scottish were beaten by the Irish 19-18 and the Welsh were beaten by the Italians 22-20. The Welsh went for a lineout in the last seconds of the game which the ref said there was time for, the ball goes out for the lineout and the ref blows the whistle for full time, f*cking twat. All the Italians are happy though...


----------



## Maestro (Mar 11, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Reloaded!  I like that euphimism. Hadn't heard that one before.



What's the problem, Matt ? I used the wrong word ?  

Here is what annoyed me this week :

Wednesday : Got to work in the main chalet at the ski station to prevent the kids from entering the chalet with their skis and snowboards. A bunch of teens couldn't understand that. One of them told me to f*ck off. I tried to size his ticket but he ran away.

Thursday : Still at the chalet. I met the same f*cker. He started to piss on me, I told him to f*ck off. He then invited me to step outside to finish it... Him being 16 and me being a 22 years old bastard with a security badge, I declined the offer by showing him my "divorce finger"... as an other member once said. Later, I spotted him and two of his buddies drinking beer in the chalet.

First infringement : In Québec, you need to be at least 18 to be allowed to drink alcool.
Second infringement : The beer they were drinking was *not* bought from the cantina.
Third infringement : No respect at all for the station's rules and employees.

I called my boss and we chased them from the building. We got their name from an employee who knew them, so we blocked their lift ticket for the rest of the season.

Friday : Still at the chalet but this time I was with a 200 lbs teammate. A guy trew two soft drink bottles toward me. That bloke was lucky I didn't saw him do it. Otherwise, adult or not, he would have flown down the stairs... Trust me, he wouldn't even have touched a single step.

Later that evening, while I was having a little chat with my teammate and an other 200-odds lbs employee, a teen f*cker threw a tray toward us. It hit a woman at the head, hit my right knee and fell at the feet of my teammate. Once again, no one saw *who* exactly threw it, but we spotted the gang. The leader of the gang was actualy an employee and I reported him to the boss. He "sold" us the name of the pitcher in exchange of keeping his job. The boss said that next time, he would lose his job *and* his lift ticket.

*GOD DAMNED KIDS !* They are 15, still under their mother's skirt and they think they are gangsters because they sold one or two bags of white powder before. If only I was 17 again... I could kick their asses for good !

Anyway... I'm still doing the same shifts next week. Hopefully there won't be any trouble since Québekers' spring break is over. Now I will be dealing with Ontarians.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2007)

Maestro said:


> What's the problem, Matt ? I used the wrong word ?



Nope. Just never heard that euphemism.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 12, 2007)

I just heard a recording of Hillary using a fake Southern accent on a trip to
Alabama. Why do I find that woman so insufferable? I have never personally
met her, and yet I just cannot stand her.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2007)

Man I can relate. I think that I would be cordial to virtually every politician with the exception of both Clintons, Maxine Waters and Charley Rangel. I have no respect for either of them.

My Pin Oak is in the final throes of tossing its leaves. Maybe only another weekend or two.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2007)

I couldnt get my locker open at school 

Damn thing broke ended taking bolt cutters to the bloody thing.


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 13, 2007)

You get lockers?! We have to lug our bags around with our textbooks all bloody day!
I wasnt annoyed until i read Heinz's post!


----------



## edd (Mar 13, 2007)

anyone worked for the the za government???


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2007)

Desert Fox said:


> You get lockers?! We have to lug our bags around with our textbooks all bloody day!
> I wasnt annoyed until i read Heinz's post!



We used to aswell. However we had to pay for our lockers so wasnt all good.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 13, 2007)

Lockers are gone here, boys. Don't trust students to put their 40lbs of crap in the locker. Might hide drugs and guns don't ya know. So now that 40lbs of crap is lugged around in a backpack all **** day.

Missed saying goodbye to my youngest son before school.


----------



## MacArther (Mar 13, 2007)

> So now that 40lbs of crap is lugged around in a backpack all **** day.


On a side note, I did that of my own volition during highschool, just because I hated trying to remember my combination.

I am annoyed by Itunes taking 44 minutes to download "Enemy At the Gates"


----------



## Maestro (Mar 15, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Lockers are gone here, boys. Don't trust students to put their 40lbs of crap in the locker. Might hide drugs and guns don't ya know. So now that 40lbs of crap is lugged around in a backpack all **** day.



We may get there soon too... Back in my days (hell, I sound like an old bastard), we had lockers and I think students still have them today. However, in the shadow of Columbine and with the rise of street gangs...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yep. 

Local city council wants to stifle the spread of graffiti. Their grand plan? Fine homeowners who do not remove graffiti in a timely fashion.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 15, 2007)

Had to fill out a security clearance periodic review, and even though this is the 4th time in 35 years, they still want everything up to and almost including some DNA. I would be happy to provide a stool sample. On the upside, this is the last time...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 15, 2007)

Tell them you need a nudie mag.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 15, 2007)

My wife saw a nice Dakota flying low over our house. I didn't see it. That annoyed me


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 15, 2007)

A Dakota? A DC-3? Would she recognize that Marcel? And what likelihood is it that a DC-3 is in la France? A warbird?


----------



## mkloby (Mar 15, 2007)

Flashing Master Warning - R Bleed Air Fail!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> A Dakota? A DC-3? Would she recognize that Marcel? And what likelihood is it that a DC-3 is in la France? A warbird?



There are plenty of warbirds flying around in Europe still. As for DC-3s there are plenty as well. There are 3 or 4 that fly around here in Germany. One is owned by Lufthansa still and you can do sight seeing flights on here.

And Marcel is from the Netherlands...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 16, 2007)

God how many times am I going to confuse the Dutch, French and Russian flags.

I figured DC-3s were still flying in Europe, but find it suprising that (1) his wife would recognize one and (2) that anything other than a warbird display/privately owned airplane is flying. Here in Seattle, there is a fleet of DC-3s that have regular cargo service to Alaska. But I always assumed that was an exception for anyplace other than a third world country. Good to here that they are still pulling service.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2007)

The English lost their opening game of the cricket world cup (as expected really)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2007)

My Shrimp Creol that I spent almost 3 hours cooking tonight was a bit too spicy!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 16, 2007)

If its a little runny (not sure if you were inspired by may Jambalaya comment) put a pared potato in it and let is simmer. The potato will absorb some of the heat. An old cook's trick.

I need to change the oil in my pressure washer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 17, 2007)

No it was not that runny. No my Creol recipe is one that I have had for years no. My wife had it for the first time last week though and asked if I could make it again last night. I think I put to much cayanne pepper in it this time.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 17, 2007)

The potato works.

The day is going by too quick. And I have to go into the office too. ****!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

Woke up this morning kind of sick. I have a slight fever, my nose is stuffed up and I feel congested. On top of that my wifes brand new muffler fell off of her car!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 18, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> God how many times am I going to confuse the Dutch, French and Russian flags.
> 
> I figured DC-3s were still flying in Europe, but find it suprising that (1) his wife would recognize one and (2) that anything other than a warbird display/privately owned airplane is flying. Here in Seattle, there is a fleet of DC-3s that have regular cargo service to Alaska. But I always assumed that was an exception for anyplace other than a third world country. Good to here that they are still pulling service.



No problem, happens all te time. But je ne parles pas eh French.

My wife has a father interested in warbirds, then she married me, so I guess she could not avoid learning something about them  She is a very keen observer, she described it as a 2 engined plane, with propellers, quite big with the wing very much forward. Then I showed her a picture of a C47 and she immediately recognized it. That's why I know she saw a dakota 
I know that there is a Dakota, sometimes flying from Rotterdam. I guess it was that bird. She's used for tours over the country. Another possibility is that it was associated to the Dutch Dakota association. I didn't see her, so I don't know the markings.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2007)

This is yesterday but whatever...

The French beat the Scots and won the 6 Nations on points difference and then the Welsh beat the English...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Marcel. Her using the term "Dakota" versus DC-3 was what intrigued me. Now I understand. Your term. Not hers.

I have to go into the office again today.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 18, 2007)

Actually, she did use the word Dakota herself. Must have been her dad's education, I think


----------



## Erich (Mar 18, 2007)

Carperal tunnel in both wrists..........what a pain ............ ~


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 19, 2007)

English teached decided to tell us that our monologue draft was due tomorrow...funny thing is we didnt know we even had an assignment.


----------



## Bullockracing (Mar 19, 2007)

HealzDevo responding to all the ancient posts and messing up the "New Posts"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2007)

I think it is bothering a lot of people.


----------



## Erich (Mar 19, 2007)

working 7 days a week, and this is the third straight week...........call me roboto, my hands are about to fall off .......... Chris still snowing in Bayern ?


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 19, 2007)

Erich said:


> working 7 days a week, and this is the third straight week...........call me roboto, my hands are about to fall off ..........



...and the reason you are suffering from carpal tunnel is because...?

You still have to squeeze some fun in there. Does your bike have a flat?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 19, 2007)

Carpal Tunnel is nothing to play with Erich. Don't want to ride your bike anymore? Continue that repetative abuse of your wrists my friend. Took me out of weight lifting.

Rainy day and the young one has soccer practice. And no coffee this morning. DANG!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2007)

The snow melting today.


----------



## Erich (Mar 19, 2007)

I did myself in, am taking today/the morrow off ............ 

have had carperal tunnel well over 15 years and the exercises help but with hand pruning with the standard open style pruners and even the pneumatics my hands and joints get to be toast pretty quick. Besides it's partly due to old service and other things over my life time. Truthfully the bod can take the beatings for so long and then ............... ** poof **

my bike sits with a bad rear tire, a tube punctured and in need of the yearly overhaul ............ I do hear the calling though .......

have my 45 year old chimney sweep smoker going to fill the air with old memories.......gag that stuff is strong !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2007)

Bullockracing said:


> HealzDevo responding to all the ancient posts and messing up the "New Posts"



Yep, that is most annoying when anyone bumps a 2 year old thread, let alone 5 or 6 of them...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Erich (Mar 19, 2007)

is that Hillary head-bangin ?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## mkloby (Mar 21, 2007)

Damn cnx flights...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 21, 2007)

My son's knees acting up on him again.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't want to see news reports on Anna Nicole Smith, or hear about Britney's trials and tribulations and that she's out of rehab! Why can't an angel of death come and slaughter these celebrities!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2007)

Rained like I needed my own personal Ark.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2007)

The weather can not make up its mind. It goes from rain to snow to warm and sunny all in 1 hour.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2007)

Today was the last day of picking up leaves. Good riddance!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 26, 2007)

Managed to go blank while performing a piece for my VCE music class. I take pride in my music and playing well, twas a disgrace. 

My teacher wasnt that understanding either bah............

A minor problem compared to most but I needed to vent.


----------



## Chief (Mar 26, 2007)

I have to get up early this morning to take down my sister wedding decorations in my father's church.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2007)

Supposedly a sunny day god****it. And I had to sit in line for vehicle emissions. Blah!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2007)

People sitting safe behind there computers making idle and utterly childish threats over the internet at you.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hehehe...what was that about, Adler.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh nothing, just somebody on this forum, check out the "which side would you fly for" thread.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 28, 2007)

One of my crew cut a piece of wire without wearing his safety glasses and it 
flew straight into his eye, making it bleed. The dumbass will be okay, but now
I am faced with generating several accident reports...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 28, 2007)

Windows Vista!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh nothing, just somebody on this forum, check out the "which side would you fly for" thread.



Ah right. He's a kid. And it appears to be one with an imagination.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2007)

Only having one more days skiing (likely for this year unless some snow falls)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2007)

The German National Team being booed by the fans here in Germany after loosing to Denmark 1-0 tonight.

It pisses me off because this was the German 2nd and 3rd String playing against the Danish First String. The German coach decided that since it was just a friendship game it would be an opportunity to see how the young players were progressing. The average player on the German team was between 22 and 24.

Well needless to say the German team played very well for a bunch of inexperienced young kids and had plenty of scoring chances against Denmark. Denmark scored in the last few minutes of the game with there first string team and when the game was over the fans booed the team.

I cant believe that. They played well and they are young and the game had no meaning except to give the players some more experience.

Harsh fans...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 29, 2007)

Rude actually.

Haven't had breakfast yet and its almost 1000.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Rude actually.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 29, 2007)

I wrote an E-mail to the president of the Québec City book convention ( Salon international du livre de Québec - SILQ (which will be held from April 11 to April 15)) on Sunday to know if they were interrested in allowing me to "rent a table" to sell my book... I haven't received an answer yet. May be they don't want to help an "English" author...

Blah... To hell with that ! Anyone knows of book conventions held near their area ? Canada or US ? I'm ready to go down to Miami if needed.


----------



## MacArther (Apr 2, 2007)

My friend is shipping out to Iraq in a weeks time. I've known the guy since grade school, and he's been one of my closest friends ever since. Now I have to wait for him to get a "permanent" residence in Iraq before I can send him letters and "goodies".


----------



## Heinz (Apr 2, 2007)

Lost a member of my family......

Angers me more than annoys.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2007)

My condolences, Heinz.

Annoyed me? Muslim's hiding behind their religion while on the job. Your a ****ing grocer ystore checkout clerk. Your store sells pork. You refuse to ring it up. You should be tossed out on your ***.


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 2, 2007)

Sitting here this morning 500ft and 4ft above high tide in my house on the central coast of Oregon and watching some dude on the History Channel tell me we are due for a 100ft Tsunami any time now. His exact words were "it could be today, or it could be 50 years. Takes a college degree in panic assessment to say something that stupid.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2007)

Armageddon!!!


----------



## Erich (Apr 2, 2007)

t-dave we all know in Oregon we could drown, have an earth quake or fall in the platonic sphere sink hole like we are in southern Oregon

oh poppy-****

have also heard the last 10 years that the yellowstone geyser freak show is suppose to unify - blow up and out and kill most of Americas populace in one gigantic burst ............


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2007)

In tpik's defense, it is rather tiresome to continually hear about the myriad ways we all are going to die. Erich, your spot on. No wonder the US populace is so stressed out. We can't see the beauty of life for all the artificially fomented tragedies that are yet to occur.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 2, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> In tpik's defense, it is rather tiresome to continually hear about the myriad ways we all are going to die. Erich, your spot on. No wonder the US populace is so stressed out. We can't see the beauty of life for all the artificially fomented tragedies that are yet to occur.



We're a bunch of drama queens.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2007)

Can I quote you on that? The queen part, I mean.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2007)

Erich said:


> have also heard the last 10 years that the yellowstone geyser freak show is suppose to unify - blow up and out and kill most of Americas populace in one gigantic burst ............



Yeap saw a documentary on that a while back. They found a "super volcano" under there. They even showed where the massive covered crater is with pictures from the air. They said if the ground starts to bulge she is going to blow.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2007)

The dang sun is too bright!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 5, 2007)

Socialist NJ still has not processed my tax return after 10 weeks. They did, however, process my ammended return, which was sent in after my initial, obviously. Go figure. They can't cut the refund check until they process the initial... They don't even have a claim to tax my military pay!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 5, 2007)

Wife is hogging the computer.


----------



## Erich (Apr 5, 2007)

Chris for a fact the folks in Wyoming and portion of Idaho and Montana are shaking in their boots on that geyser trip


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2007)

Call centres. Spent 40 minutes on the phone to BT (Indian Call Centre) of which 30 I was on hold and the rest they were telling me things that I had already done...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2007)

Not enough lines on our telecon bridge.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 6, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Can I quote you on that? The queen part, I mean.



Delayed reaction. I'd like that one stricken from the record, please.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Erich (Apr 6, 2007)

ah go rip it up it's almost Easter !


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2007)

We will Erich. This is a weekend o'soccer. Here's one of my two soccer studs on the field... ripping it up.


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 7, 2007)

Relatively dry and benign winter, so today it is snowing and sleeting. Argh!
My hummingbirds are so cold, they are perching against the windows for
what meager warmth they can purchase. Going to get the IR lamps out for them or they may not survive through tonight.


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 7, 2007)

What annoyed me was getting to the supermarket and finding they had only the really expensive eggs left!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 7, 2007)

Expensive eggs. Hmmm.

Have to go into the office.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2007)

Man United were beaten by Portsmouth...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 7, 2007)

Pouring and cold. Nice pic Matt!


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 8, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Man United were beaten by Portsmouth...




Ferdinand's own goal was the funniest thing I've seen in ages. Don't think I've laughed so much watching a football match since Kanu missed that open goal from 2 yards out!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2007)

People signing up for the forum with stupid user names.

This time some signed up with the name of *Penispumppu*.

Come on that is stupid!

I almost want to ban him for having such a stupid name....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2007)

Do it. If they are serious, they can rejoin under a less inappropriate name.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 8, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Do it. If they are serious, they can rejoin under a less inappropriate name.



THen you can ban them again for creating multiple accounts!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2007)

They are probably a spambot anyway...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 8, 2007)

This boy has already logged 5 hours of crying today!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 8, 2007)

mkloby said:


> This boy has already logged 5 hours of crying today!


wow that sucks I think 20 minutes was my record and thats when she had the flu , even teething doesn't seem to phase her, she is now an ATB or All Terrain Baby always climbing and falling, she goes up stairs at 14 months


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Erich (Apr 10, 2007)

Matt good shot of the boy 'come and get it if you can catch me you bum'

allergie season I just about got nailed on the bike today, I am in a daze ...... and feel like a piece of dog poop laying in the lawn


----------



## mkloby (Apr 10, 2007)

Phone the socialists in NJ and they informed me that they shorted my income tax refund because they decided to circumvent state law and claim my taxes. Had to go through a supe to get them to acknowledge and abide by the state tax code and reinstate my refund. Doesn't surprise me considering the state has a defecit of about 4-5 billion or so...

Here's a novel idea - stop attempting income redistribution and you'll solve your budget issues!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 10, 2007)

Have a slight headache.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey mkloby!
Even when yer gone we still get ya!!!!
Jerzey is sooooooo great!

Politics to put "The Sopranos" to shame.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2007)

> quote from mkloby - stop attempting income redistribution and you'll solve your budget issues!



They're tryin to. Went after some politicians who had no show jobs and kicked them out ...then gave everybody a 20% reduction in property taxes. of course my school tax just went up 25%! whooo-hooo!


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 11, 2007)

mkloby Ohhhooo yess!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2007)

Pollin allergies.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2007)

Computer is acting up...again.


----------



## Erich (Apr 11, 2007)

Adler join the club, been too windy here as of late, just about fell off my bike yesterday into heavy traffic as my head just about aired completely out. I hate this stuff, more like a frickin head cold really coughin up all sorts of odds and ends ..... neato


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2007)

Civettone...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Civettone...



Mind numbing. He's even better acquainted with military tactics and doctrine than members of the armed forces. Just another know-it-all. It's always the professional students that are like that!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2007)

Tuesday. The French workforce. The pilots of my connecting flight from CDG walked out on strike as check-in opened so I got delayed by 9 hours (5 in CDG, 2 on a bus and 2 at Orly). It was a wonderful reason not to fly in France...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2007)

Two other great reasons not to fly into France.

1. Paris Airport Sucks.

2. The French.


----------



## MacArther (Apr 13, 2007)

I have to do a crud load of work in order to finance my trip to a air show over the weekend. Also, I had to learn about a place that is more French than France, Quebec! Halfway through the lecture I was banging my head on the table at the sheer stupidity of some of the things.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 13, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Mind numbing. He's even better acquainted with military tactics and doctrine than members of the armed forces. Just another know-it-all. It's always the professional students that are like that!



I think I know what you mean... I was once hanging in a French WWII forum which administrator was a student in History in a University somewhere in France.

In a thread (started by a Belgian, if I remember well (the only Belgian on the forum, by the way)) that was titled "WWII Battles", the thread starter was inviting us to post summaries of the greatest battles of WWII. I went first by writing down a great text (well, at least I think it was great) about the Battle of Britain.

Then, that University freak I was talking about earlier started to argue on several details. Later, after several posts, it got a little off-topic and we started to talk about other conflicts. He was saying how French forces almost won the war in North Africa on their own by holding the German long enough to allow the British to better their defence in an important city (I think it was El Alamein, but I'm not sure), how it was a bad idea for the RAF to bomb Dresden, that it was a good idea to send a non-Free French Forces assault on Dieppe even if it was De Gaulle's idea, etc... He then said how De Gaulle was great by "calling the French to resist against the Germans" and how it was a good idea for him to bitch the Americans so they would not become American minions like the UK, Canada, Australia, etc...

He also said how France was a soooooooooooooo better country than the US and all the typical French bullsh*t.

After passing something like two weeks arguing with him (and after nearly getting banned), I decided to leave the forum for good.



MacArther said:


> Also, I had to learn about a place that is more French than France, Quebec! Halfway through the lecture I was banging my head on the table at the sheer stupidity of some of the things.



Why ? You're planning a trip to Québec ?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't get so wound up over Civvetone. His comments and opinions are worth exactly what we pay for them.

What annoyed me today? Lethargy.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2007)

Other drivers!

I'm learning to drive and i don't hang around either however people insist on pulling out in front of me or sitting right on my bumper......

Also passing me cause they see my 'L' plate and asume I'm going slow!
Half the time Im in the fast lane


Bah...............that feels better


----------



## Erich (Apr 14, 2007)

they hauled off my neighbor at 2.45 am with bright ambulance lights a blazing. this does not look good and of course with this and allergies I feel like .......... !


----------



## mkloby (Apr 14, 2007)

Hope the neighbors all right erich.

Missed about 95% of the airshow today. Windy as heck, baby crying nonstop, jets scaring him, trying to keep baby earplugs in... infants are not conducive to enjoying airshows...


----------



## MacArther (Apr 14, 2007)

> Why ? You're planning a trip to Québec ?


No, NEVER! Canda as a whole rocks, don't get me wrong, but Quebec has some issues. The fact that they wanted for a while to be their own nation, but still recieve services from the Canadian government and still use the same monetary piece is just a load of ....., also, the whole "French 3x bigger than English" on all the signs is a bit much. I don't think even France does that.

As for what annoyed me today: Having to pick appart a recent Linkin Park song and then pick appart "Sunday Bloody Sunday" and find nuances that aren't readily available to present in a paper.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ate to much for breakfast. Gluttony. Not all its cracked up to be.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 15, 2007)

Polish people moving in next door, glueing a bad exhaust to a 1970s Mini, then revving it up so much it sounds like a Chimp giving birth and passing wind at the same time*

*Don't know how I thought of that one...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 15, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Ate to much for breakfast. Gluttony. Not all its cracked up to be.



Oh, but sometimes it is. Last thanksgiving I ate so much I had diarrhea and was vomitting simultaneously. Thank God there was a bathtub right next to the toilet to puke in. Sorry, Mom.

That was a painful night. But, it was worth it, and I'd do it all over again. In fact, I probably will this year.


----------



## R-2800 (Apr 16, 2007)

It is raining so hard..........it's funny


----------



## mkloby (Apr 16, 2007)

Police calling the airfield. Here's a tip - next time you are granted entrace to a military installation to enjoy an airshow, show some respect. When you find yourself feeling like you need to throw that bottle of water or sandwich somewhere on the flight line instead of disposing of it properly, think of all the US servicemembers that you claim to "love and support" that will be cleaning up after your negligence. This is assuming that the FOD isn't ingested and does damage to a multi-million dollar turbine engine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2007)

What a bunch of pricks mkloby. I agree with you.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah me too.

Stomach Ulcer (at least I think that is what it is Doctor will confirm on Wednesday)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2007)

That sucks. I had one of those before.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ouch Gnomey. That'll eat into your beer drinking me thinks.

Have to go back to work tomorrow after 4 days off. That's tough to think about.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 18, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> Stomach Ulcer (at least I think that is what it is Doctor will confirm on Wednesday)...



Wait a minute... I think you're not even 20, right ? How can you have a stomach ulcer when you're so young ? Generally, that's peoples of 40 years old and up who have that kind of thing.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2007)

Maestro said:


> Wait a minute... I think you're not even 20, right ? How can you have a stomach ulcer when you're so young ? Generally, that's peoples of 40 years old and up who have that kind of thing.



I am 20, I don't know if it is one but I have had indigestion problems on and off since 2004 and my mum (who is a doctor) thinks it might be an stomach ulcer so I am getting it checked out (and cured if it is one)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2007)

Generally older people get ulcers but ulcers can be caused by different factors and happen in younger people as well. I had one when I was In Iraq and I am not very old.


----------



## Erich (Apr 18, 2007)

make sure you see a doc that really knows what they are doing ( not that your mom does not know but...) as it may not be an ulcer ......... maybe you need a change of diet or you have acid-reflux prob that has not come quite up into your throat yet. Obviously what you have is nothing to fool around with friend.
I've had gastric probs since my early days back in the late 1950's and have continued and of course with age have gotten worse. Get on top of it

man it is quiet around my house since Easter weekend my voice is totally lost on some other planet ~ yee haw


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2007)

A sore throat today.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2007)

My youngest has a baseball game tonight. I have a hard time watching my kid cram 10 minutes of physical activity into 2 hours. Give me soccer or basketball game anyday.


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 18, 2007)

Gnomey

It could be a food alergy...you might even be lactose intolerant. Hope your Mum's guess is wrong. I used to drink a lot of alcohol. When I quit, my chronic 
indigestion did too.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2007)

Doubt it. I don't drink that much anyway (at least not normally during the week). It started before I started drinking in quantity anyway so I doubt is linked. Anyway will find out when the results from my blood test get back next week.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 18, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> I don't drink that much anyway



I thought you were Scotch? 

Hope u get better


----------



## mkloby (Apr 18, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> My youngest has a baseball game tonight. I have a hard time watching my kid cram 10 minutes of physical activity into 2 hours. Give me soccer or basketball game anyday.



Come on! It's America's game! I love baseball. I told my wife that our kid won't be allowed to play hockey... did you notice how big it is in the socialist countries... not that it has anything to do with climate... I hope nobody takes this post seriously...

I'm not flying tomorrow... damn! I need to spend a couple thousand dollars worth of taxpayer dollars


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Come on! It's America's game! I love baseball. I told my wife that our kid won't be allowed to play hockey... did you notice how big it is in the socialist countries... not that it has anything to do with climate... I hope nobody takes this post seriously...
> 
> I'm not flying tomorrow... damn! I need to spend a couple thousand dollars worth of taxpayer dollars



Don't worry. Nobody will take that seriously. Except... The Water Buffalo.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2007)

Ajax said:


> I thought you were Scotch?
> 
> Hope u get better



I don't drink that much during the week but I do at weekends but compared to others that I know I don't drink that much...

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

Flemmish Students


----------



## MacArther (Apr 19, 2007)

Having a mother with an internal clock that says her oldest needs to find a mate to make grandbabies for her.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

Man. Don't fall for that one. Grandmothers, mothers, girlfriends. You make a mistake, you pay for that for 18years. Keep a sock on that badboy.


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 19, 2007)

I sprained my ankle


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

Feeling a bit tiddly-poo are you Joe?


----------



## mkloby (Apr 19, 2007)

MacArther said:


> Having a mother with an internal clock that says her oldest needs to find a mate to make grandbabies for her.



Haha. My mom was getting sad, I think, that she didn't have any grandchildren. I'm the youngest of 3, and I was the first to get married and have a child. Now, mom is very happy, especially since we plan on having at least 3, probably 4 kids or so. 

I'm not flying AGAIN tomorrow... WTF???


----------



## MacArther (Apr 19, 2007)

> Haha. My mom was getting sad, I think, that she didn't have any grandchildren. I'm the youngest of 3, and I was the first to get married and have a child. Now, mom is very happy, especially since we plan on having at least 3, probably 4 kids or so.



Yes, but are you 18 going 19 with a mom who wants you to get a girlfriend and then get married?


----------



## Ajax (Apr 19, 2007)

My mom appears to be more interested in the wonga (learn£ £ha£ word £oday) I earn...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 19, 2007)

MacArther said:


> Yes, but are you 18 going 19 with a mom who wants you to get a girlfriend and then get married?



Nope... you got me there.


----------



## Civettone (Apr 19, 2007)

My mom and sisters nagging me I should cut my hear and shave off my beard. I was planning to but now I think I'll just let it.

Kris


----------



## mkloby (Apr 19, 2007)

Civettone said:


> My mom and sisters nagging me I should cut my hear and shave off my beard. I was planning to but now I think I'll just let it.
> 
> Kris



If you join the military, won't they shave your head and your beard for you???


----------



## Civettone (Apr 20, 2007)

Like I said, one chance in twenty that I'll get in. Better cut it myself before applying there. Every bit helps!

But we don't have to shave our heads though, just cut it short. 
Kris


----------



## Maharg (Apr 20, 2007)

I had to get out of a comfortable bed and go to work. 



pbfoot said:


> I've given up using the passing lane and drive in the far right because here it is faster as everybody who thinks they are fast are in the left



 I know exactly what you mean M8.


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Feeling a bit tiddly-poo are you Joe?



I actually got that phrase off a very funny film. It was about a British Politicien who wants to see what combat is like. The Army and RAF turns him down so he joins the Navy. He falls out of a plane over Germany, gets captured, and escapes by pretending to be swiss. He hides in a hole for a few days to make the germans think he has already escaped and when he comes out, someone asced him, 'Are you feeling tiddly-poo?'

But you really needed to know that, didn't you.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

No I didn't.  What was the name of the show?

Me? A special project I have not completed.


----------



## MacArther (Apr 20, 2007)

Having to work on school stuff on a day off.....T___T


----------



## Maestro (Apr 20, 2007)

Having to choose between two books festivals... The New York Book Festival on June 23rd and the Vancouver International Writers Festival from October 16 to October 21.

As I work mainly on week-ends, my boss will never let me go two week-ends in a single summer !


----------



## mkloby (Apr 22, 2007)

I bent over the tuck the boy in last night, and somehow managed to pull a muscle in my back. How pathetic is that... somehow I feel like I was too rough on the body and I'm getting older quick...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

The military will do that to you. Trust me I know. My body is feeling the last 6 years...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 22, 2007)

All back problems occur when you are doing stupid ****. It never occurs while you are taking cedar chests out of the attic by yourself (yesterday) or lifting rocks for the garden. Noooooooo. Pulled muscles always occur when you are getting in the car, bending over to pick up your clothes or turning your head quickly. Life is so cruel.

Annoyed today? You bet. It seems trying to schedule my kids return from a sleepover, two soccer games, grocery store run, and some burgers at Grandma's requires logistics planning division and Microsoft Project. Man do I get tired of this sometimes. Can't I just enjoy a quiet day?


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 22, 2007)

Matt308

What would you do without them? Be thankful and do your best. It will all come back to you in the long run. Don't forget to let them know you love them, my parents never even uttered that word aloud in or out of our home. I have always felt good when I see a dad or mom just give their kid a hug. (Don't hurt your neck doing it tho)


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh believe me. My boys are my life and they know it. Just need a break everynow and then.


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 22, 2007)

Matt308

Good daddy. 

My old man was so busy working 3 jobs that he had no time for me but he sure gave me a good work ethic. He must be happy though.....his son has done better than he, and thats the way it should be.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 22, 2007)

Know the feeling twisted my Knee getting out the car Wednesday 2 hours later couldn't walk without looking like i had a stone in my shoe


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

Sore muscles from hiking 14km yesterday.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 22, 2007)

I bet Adler. Only cure is an evening in bed with the wife. That's what I always say.

I confused my son on the soccer field today. I was the posterparent for how not to get involved with coaching your kid from the sidelines. Yet another lesson in life that I am forced to learn in front of others, O Cruel World. Oh well. If I was wise and mature, there would be no fun left in life I guess.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2007)

Another great day in the world of New Jersey politics. Its against the law for you to drive without your seatbelt. Its against the law to speed. They're trying to make it a law that you can't text message while driving. You already can't talk on a cell phone while driving.

Last week our Govenor was in a car crash and severly injured.

He wasn't wearing seatbelt.
His driver was doing 91 mph in a 65 mph zone.
And today we find out his driver was on the cell with his girlfriend's ex.

God, am I annoyed!!! Now I've got an answer next time I'm stopped for a seat belt violation!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 22, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Another great day in the world of New Jersey politics. Its against the law for you to drive without your seatbelt. Its against the law to speed. They're trying to make it a law that you can't text message while driving. You already can't talk on a cell phone while driving.
> 
> Last week our Govenor was in a car crash and severly injured.
> 
> ...



 I'm considering changing my legal state of residence.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2007)

I am SOOOO envious of you! Lived in Denver and still can't remember why I left. TX must be great!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2007)

Texas isn't all that great. The only reason that it doesn't slide into the Gulf is because Oklahoma sucks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## tpikdave (Apr 23, 2007)

In Oregon now, the state wants to put GPS devices in our cars to track how many miles we travel in Oregon. The device will also track your gas consumption. The higher the consumption per mile the higher your tax rate. If this goes through, I am leaving Oregon for sure. Only thing is, will I be able to find anyone dumb enough to sell my house to?


----------



## mkloby (Apr 23, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Texas isn't all that great. The only reason that it doesn't slide into the Gulf is because Oklahoma sucks.



I'm still trying to figure out why Texans have that whole furious state pride thing going. San Antonio is a nice city, I'll give them that. I hope I never end up in Houston again, except maybe on a connecting flight at IAH. My favorite place to live so far has been Virginia.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2007)

Virginia is beautiful. Especially if you can get away from the big cities. But damn the summers are hot and sticky.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2007)

Managed to stuff my knee up, strained I think. Strapped with heat cremes hopefully should help. 

Been pretty active lately not to mention today rode 6kms played 2 1/2 hours of cricket came home then went and played indoor cricket!
phew.........


----------



## MacArther (Apr 25, 2007)

My parents telling me that school was *much* more difficult in their day.......


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't believe them Mac. Especially if you are taking advanced placement classes.

Non disclosure agreements.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 25, 2007)

MacArther said:


> My parents telling me that school was *much* more difficult in their day.......



"Back in my days, the monks where beating us if we were bad at school."

Yeah, now we still get beaten up... But by street gangs !


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 25, 2007)

When I was young we lived in a shoebox in the middle of the road...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 25, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> When I was young we lived in a shoebox in the middle of the road...



I thought it was in the Shoe itself???


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 25, 2007)

Yup, my Dad had to walk to school 20 miles there and back 5 times a week. I only had to walk 10, until I got my burro.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah... And it was 20 miles in the mountains, in three feet of snow and with his desk on his back, fighting wild animals with his bare hands...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 25, 2007)

That's nothin', eh. My Prom consisted of dates with beards, bootineers made of kudzu and the girls basketball team stealing all the cute girls.


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 25, 2007)

You are definitely on a roll!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

The real scary part is that Matt is telling the truth.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey I went to highschool in Birmingham Alabama and Covington Kentucky. What can I say.

Coffee is not hitting the spot with me today.


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 27, 2007)

What was the name of the show?


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 27, 2007)

Just learned this morning that a complete nitwit with zero people skills and the physical presence of an elephant seal who worked for me 15 years ago
is now my boss...Thought I would heave.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

As a old German-American gentlemen that I used to work with, Heinz, used to say, "Matt, always be careful what you say in the elevator. You never know who they are or if you will work for them next week."


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 28, 2007)

twoeagles

A male or a female Elephant Seal? You might still have a chance.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 28, 2007)

The google ads at the top of these pages taking forever just to say; this page cannot be displayed


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

I dont have that problem.

Oh and what annoyed me, a car going up in flames right before the front gate to the airfield that I work at. Made a traffic problem.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 28, 2007)

Old coffee.


----------



## amrit (Apr 28, 2007)

The "big engines, small dicks" brigade were out in force in the centre of Bristol. Cars and motorbikes revving up their engines in the tiny streets of the centre - they weren't even classic cars and bikes!! Combined with the local yokels, I wish I hadn't gone shopping.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 28, 2007)

Have to agree with you on that one amrit. Here its the Harley motorcycle owners. I have nothing against the beautiful bikes, but the 40+ year old aholes who redline them for effect are mental midgets. Save it for someplace other than residential areas. Its amazing how people never grow up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

The rat that I was to feed to my Python tonight got out of his cage, I caught him but can not put him back in the cage. So I have to try and feed him now and have to sit next to the cage to make sure the PYthon does not get bitten. I would rather be sitting outside with my wife at the grill drinking some wine and cooking some steaks.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 28, 2007)

The wife and kid are in NJ for my sister-in-laws baby shower. It's kinda nice getting to actually sleep and take naps, but I miss that baby.


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey, watch what you say about little dicks!!

Anyway, My house is about 300yds from Hwy 101 on the Oregon coast. I get to hear these a-holes most of the summer. I always liked the English bikes and Beemers. Great sounding and nostalgic for one who spent his teens in the late 1950s. 

To me a Harley sounds crude, like a Briggs and Stratton sleeve valve next to a Honda OHC. John deere riders sound better.....

I know the flack will be up on this one!!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 28, 2007)

Not from me. I rode bikes in my highschool and early college years (Kawasaki 440LTD and 750LTD, Suzuki 450 Four, Yamaha 1100 Midnight Special). I don't mind the big twins and I don't mind the Harley genre. What I hate are the 40+ youth wannabes who rabbit run from stop sign to stop sign. Die MFer, die.

And mkloby, don't feel guilty for enjoying some alone time, buddy. Sometimes that is all you need to appreciate you family even more.


----------



## amrit (Apr 28, 2007)

You guys have captured, exactly, the types who were out in force today. Leather jackets and trousers don't look good if you've got a beer belly and are balding. Mostly newer bikes, lots of Hondas. I did ask one guy if it was the same type as the ones that the police are using - he didn't look too happy (I walked away with a smug smile at such a cheap crack*)

* BBC NEWS | England | Merseyside | Police bike is 'serious threat'


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

I like Harleys and would like to own one someday. I do however agree with you guys that the stupid reving at every corner and light to make as much noise as possible is stupid.


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2007)

well my take is don;t grow up and ride a two wheeled pedal machine and get off your sorry fat asses guys .............. your woman will respect you more and worship you like a small (g)od ......................................................................................................................................................... then again maybe not, especially in spandex


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2007)

That they begin to show Dallas here again in UK!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 28, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> That they begin to show Dallas here again in UK!



That has been off the air for years...  What's going on there in britain???


----------



## Maestro (Apr 29, 2007)

That's nothing ! In Canada, Dallas has been on the air since it's first show in the 80s. They just keep on playing the program again and again... When they reach the end of the serie, they start back to the beginning.

Pass "GO" collect $200.


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 29, 2007)

I bought one hell of a bike in 1965. I was thinking there was no way anyone could get me on a 2 cycle, no freakin way. 

That is....until I took a test ride on a Suzuki X6. This was not your average rice rocket. When I first started it I thought, hmm... ringdinng ding hmmm. Then I realized I almost could not feel it idling or even revved at 3grand. 

Then I went out the shop driveway and it was love at first click, I mean that thing had six gears and only 247 CCs but I could make a Triumph Bonneville scared. Hondas ...byebye.....Anything under 500 CCs byebye. I could grab jump wheelies in 3rd gear. 

I still miss that bike, they repossed it from me when I got drafted or I would still be snuffing old Harleys.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2007)

tpikdave said:


> I bought one hell of a bike in 1965. I was thinking there was no way anyone could get me on a 2 cycle, no freakin way.
> 
> That is....until I took a test ride on a Suzuki X6. This was not your average rice rocket. When I first started it I thought, hmm... ringdinng ding hmmm. Then I realized I almost could not feel it idling or even revved at 3grand.
> 
> ...



My favs.... 
Harley Knucklehead and Flathead.
Indian Chief
BSA 650 Rocket Goldstar 1962-63
BSA 500 Goldstar 1962-63
Triumph Bonneville early models
Manx Norton 1948
AJS 7R 1948
Or any old classic cafe racer..... :evile4:

That it's my last day of my two week holiday annoyed me today....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 29, 2007)

Need to put stuff up in the attic.


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 29, 2007)

Still making them too. 

http://tinyurl.com/2lleg2


----------



## Negative Creep (May 1, 2007)

I was told by a shop that they couldn't change my watch battery, as they couldn't pressure test it to the required 200 meters. When I told them I didn't care as I can't swim, they said they still couldn't in case I did go diving, it stopped and I wanted to sue them.

That and losing the football. Although that's more of a 'sit with your head in your hands moment'


----------



## tpikdave (May 2, 2007)

Couldn't they give you a waiver to sign? 

Do they have Walmart stores over there? They do it no questions asked, doubt if they would know a Rolex from a Timex but they could damn well change the battery for the cost of the battery even with the glare from the braces on their teeth!!


----------



## Negative Creep (May 2, 2007)

We don't have Wallmart, but we have Asda, which is pretty much the same thing. Everything you could possibly want to own, at stupid cheap prices, open 24 hours a day.

I just took my watch to the local market, where they did it in about 2 minutes no questions asked!


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2007)

Missed a deadline.


----------



## MacArther (May 2, 2007)

having to do more job applications than I can fit on one page....


----------



## Erich (May 2, 2007)

my voice is lost into the world of ? interesting how quite life can be . . . .......


----------



## trackend (May 2, 2007)

Having to go to work


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2007)

Headache.....


----------



## Heinz (May 4, 2007)

Homework load........
" have a good weekend!"

what weekend...................


----------



## mkloby (May 4, 2007)

Trackend - going to work shouldn't annoy you. Good, hard work is what God intended for man


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2007)

Powercuts (and the SNP getting the most seats in the Scottish parliament)...


----------



## mkloby (May 4, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Powercuts (and the SNP getting the most seats in the Scottish parliament)...



Which part of their agenda upsets you?


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2007)

Independence mainly...


----------



## mkloby (May 4, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Independence mainly...



I guess that is an issue that Scotland will have to deal with. Do they plan on referendum? It looks like N Ireland is going to go through the same thing in the coming decades - last time I checked Catholics have crept up to about 44% in 01, up 10% since 1960. National sovereignty man...


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2007)

They are planning for a referendum in 2010. All the economists say it isn't economically viable and most people are against it (besides they want a clause in it that allows the Union to be reinstated when they find out independence is crap). They only have one more seat than Labour and have to find 2 parties to have a coalition government with. However the only parties with seats to help them achieve power (Liberals and Conservatives) are both against independence so unless they renounce any thoughts of independence they won't be able to form a government...

BBC NEWS | UK | UK Politics | SNP beats Labour in Scottish poll


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2007)

My mudskippers started dieing off the last few days. I tested the water and the water was fine according to our test stuff. Took it to the local aquarium and fish dealer and they did some more tests on our water and our phosphor levels went sky high for some reason which is deadly to fish.

Turns out because the ammount of salt that is in the tank it desolves the plants to readily which creates phosphor and kills them off. They gave us some stuff to try and lower the the level and we had to take out the plants and do a water change. We also have to put plastic plants in because if we keep using real plants the levels will continue to rise. 

Hopefully the last 2 (which happen to be the biggest and most beautiful as well) will survive and then when the levels are back to normal we can buy some more so that the aquarium is not so empty.

Otherwise the aquarium will become a terrarium and home to another snake.

I should have posted this in the aquarium thread.


----------



## Erich (May 4, 2007)

I think I'm screwed. Moved a heavy object in my house and my hip and backbone just cracked. Figures this was originally from an old injury long ago. this will probably blow off my cycling season ............... ARG !

guess I'll go have a glas of Wein


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 4, 2007)

Hillary Clinton's voice.


----------



## mkloby (May 4, 2007)

Not flying again....


----------



## Negative Creep (May 4, 2007)

My last wisdom tooth coming through, slowly and painfully


----------



## mkloby (May 4, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> My last wisdom tooth coming through, slowly and painfully



awww pookie, you'll be ok


----------



## tpikdave (May 5, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> My last wisdom tooth coming through, slowly and painfully



You must be A young pup?


----------



## Negative Creep (May 5, 2007)

Well I'm 24 - I'm not sure what age they're supposed to come through, but the one on the other side came out years ago, stopped hafway down and has remained like that ever since


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2007)

All 4 of mine had to be pulled when I was 16. They were impacted and so they had to be surgically removed.


----------



## mkloby (May 5, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> All 4 of mine had to be pulled when I was 16. They were impacted and so they had to be surgically removed.



Haha that happened to me too, although I only had 3 of them for some odd reason. God dind't think I rated 4, I guess.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 5, 2007)

I had a tooth out once - horrible experience. Don't even want to think about what having 4 out at the same time would be like. Brave man indeed!


----------



## tpikdave (May 6, 2007)

I had 3 at a time pulled at the First Marine Division dental unit in Nam. Ugly old dental field chair in a bigass tent. For some reason it did not hurt a bit. Must have been seeing what was going on around me that distracted me so much.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Haha that happened to me too, although I only had 3 of them for some odd reason. God dind't think I rated 4, I guess.



It sucked man!


----------



## tpikdave (May 6, 2007)

That it did, and now I worry about those boys in Iraq and Afghanistan so much, because I cannot think of a worse fighting condition than house to house in territory well known to the enemy (terrorists,) and with the news media on the enemies side all the way. 

Can you imagine what would have happened if in WW2 the names of our casualties were repeated on the radio every night?


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2007)

...or if our congress voted to remove all funding for men and women while they were still in country? Support the troops my @ss.

Have to mow the grass. And my post! Bitching about mowing the grass and re-reading my first sentece. Just moved from annoyed to pissed off.


----------



## MacArther (May 7, 2007)

I have to study all today for finals tommorrow....and to top it off, tommorrow is my birthday!!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Mac. What are wanting for your BDay?


----------



## mkloby (May 7, 2007)

Texans...


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2007)

Female Texans.

Man, with the warmer weather it reminds me why I hate living in a two story house. Upstairs gets hot and stuffy.


----------



## mkloby (May 7, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Female Texans.
> 
> Man, with the warmer weather it reminds me why I hate living in a two story house. Upstairs gets hot and stuffy.



I remember that from my parent's house. I would wake up in the middle of the night in a puddle of sweat and crank up the AC, only to be pimp slapped by Momma when she woke up.


----------



## tpikdave (May 8, 2007)

Hmm, your Momma knew that slapping technique .


----------



## Matt308 (May 8, 2007)

Insomnia


----------



## mkloby (May 8, 2007)

Eating cereal w/ water because I drank all the milk last night.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Insomnia



I was wondering what you were doing up. I came online to check my email at 0930 this morning Germany time and I saw that you were up. That must have been like 1 or 2 in the morning over there in Washington.


----------



## MacArther (May 8, 2007)

Hopefully some new paintball gear will greet me today, that or a lot of money!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2007)

And that is something to be annoyed about????!!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 8, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I was wondering what you were doing up. I came online to check my email at 0930 this morning Germany time and I saw that you were up. That must have been like 1 or 2 in the morning over there in Washington.



Yeah man. Rough night.


----------



## twoeagles (May 8, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Texans...




Smile when you say that, pardner...

You'll miss Corpus after you get back to the Redneck Riviera!!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 8, 2007)

You mean the free state of Cuba.


----------



## MacArther (May 8, 2007)

Nope, forgot to mention the part that annoys me is waiting to get my presents.


----------



## Matt308 (May 8, 2007)

How old are you Mac? 16? Get a job my boy. I had one starting at 14. There was not anything I wanted that I could not pay for myself. Well except maybe for my motorcycle and car insurance.


----------



## MacArther (May 8, 2007)

I'm 19, I've had to focus almost entirely on academics up until recently, although I now have one at AMC. Now I'm annoyed because I have another final exam to take....


----------



## mkloby (May 8, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Smile when you say that, pardner...
> 
> You'll miss Corpus after you get back to the Redneck Riviera!!!



Miss Corpus??? That's like missing getting beat up by your older brother.

So I was flying a low level flight today. Hit this one checkpoint up by Austin. This dude has a ranch with a big lake shaped like the state of Texas. He had a pool shaped like Texas too.

Seriously - these texas pride nuts really take it to an extreme. 

Hard works makes a good man! I've worked since I was 14 too. I was actually excited to be old enough to get a job. Why can't all people have that work ethic. Then, we wouldn't have welfare... liberals...


----------



## tpikdave (May 9, 2007)

mkloby

Seems like that was all I ever did was work. I had trhee jobs at a time most of the time when I was 18 to 25. Got a good job at 21 (one of the three) working for Ma Bell. Got drafted when I was 26, guess where I went. 

Doesn't matter, came home to a good job waiting and a good woman too until I screwed that up. Seems a whole new ball game now with kids having to go to college to get a decent job and having to compete with all the imported dickhead help. Not so easy I suspect. 

Still, wish I were young again, I'd give em all a go.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2007)

Not feeling too good, so I am not going to the Lt. Dan Band show on post tonight. That sucks, I sure it would have been fun.


----------



## tpikdave (May 9, 2007)

I just googled the Lt. Dan Band cause I had not heard of it but remember Forrest Gump well. Well hey, what a trip. Gary Sinise a musician. I would go for that kind of sound too. Great actor.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2007)

I just think that musicans and actors that do stuff to benifit the soldiers is a great thing.


----------



## comiso90 (May 9, 2007)

>>>_I just think that musicans and actors that do stuff to benifit the soldiers is a great thing._

I saw Bob Hope at Pope AFB in 1987. Pres. Reagan was there along with brooke sheilds, don johnson, barbara mandrell and "Alabama"...

damn... long time ago..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2007)

For USO shows we had the Redskins and Bengals Cheerleaders, Tom Green, Gena Lee Nolin (playboy centerfold/baywatch), Puddle of Mudd, WWE, and quite a few more that I can not remember.

The best part was that as a Blackhawk crewmember I got to fly them around to all the locations.


----------



## Matt308 (May 9, 2007)

Lt. Dan!.... Lt. Dan!!! Want some icecreeeeeaammm!

I was too productive.


----------



## tpikdave (May 9, 2007)

I missed the Bob Hope show in 1967, but was ordered to attend an Eddie Arnold show. I hated western music but it was better than laying in my hooch smoking.


----------



## mkloby (May 9, 2007)

My apartment is a pile of boxes... I hate PCSing - 5th time in 3 years... geez


----------



## Matt308 (May 9, 2007)

Home late and nothing to eat for the family. Bananas. Apples. Rolls. Eggs. Forget it.


----------



## mkloby (May 10, 2007)

Sleeping on the floor tonight. Yut! I'm using my TLE tomorrow.


----------



## Erich (May 10, 2007)

a pretty shitty day ........... found out this afternoon that a nephew is addicted to drugs


----------



## tpikdave (May 11, 2007)

Erich said:


> a pretty shitty day ........... found out this afternoon that a nephew is addicted to drugs




Bummer. But not the end. My stepson married a beautiful girl with two kids. Somehow he didn't figure out she had a habit till a year or 2 into the marriage. Speed freak, tweaker, meth-head, whatever, pretty soon he was doing it. 

Not for long, he turned out to be a strong person. Now, after being straight for quite a while, he has full custody of the kids (two beautiful healthy girls) and she is still in the slam. I don't foresee her ever getting custody but you never know in the laws of the libs. 

All I can say is that I am damn proud of him. 

So don't give up...ya never know.


----------



## Heinz (May 11, 2007)

Nothing major just a horrible head ache


----------



## mkloby (May 11, 2007)

Erich said:


> a pretty shitty day ........... found out this afternoon that a nephew is addicted to drugs



Sorry. That is awful. I have a family member with that problem too... damn shame. It's been going on almost 15 years.


----------



## Cyrano (May 11, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Sorry. That is awful. I have a family member with that problem too... damn shame. It's been going on almost 15 years.



Same story here.


----------



## Erich (May 11, 2007)

dang my bro wrote me this morn, my nephew has been on Coke and opium ......


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2007)

Not just today but everytime that you try to watch programs like Air Combat and the like, and you can hardly hear the narrator because of the (censored) music in the background.... Don't you just HATE that?!


----------



## Matt308 (May 12, 2007)

Kids are sick and our planned outing to a local Marriott to play in the pool and stay overnight, alas, is no longer. Oh well. We'll reschedule.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear the kids are mate...


----------



## MacArther (May 13, 2007)

I'm annoyed by working my first night on-the-job last night. I can still feel my feet go from hurting like crazy to going numb, and back again. Also, I'm annoyed because I have a shift today thats 4 hours longer.


----------



## mkloby (May 13, 2007)

MacArther said:


> I'm annoyed by working my first night on-the-job last night. I can still feel my feet go from hurting like crazy to going numb, and back again. Also, I'm annoyed because I have a shift today thats 4 hours longer.



What is it that you do?

Did every single plant in the state of Texas suddenly giz pollen... my goodness my eyes won't stop watering... wahh!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2007)

Polen allergies as well.


----------



## twoeagles (May 14, 2007)

Directed to send my best FLIR tech to Korea for two months. And that seals
my fate as I will be the one going back to Bagram in June. Nobody is buying
my "I'm too old for this sh*t!" argument.


----------



## Matt308 (May 14, 2007)

working on my day off.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

My wife crashing my computer.


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2007)

How did she get the blame?

Above 80 today. That's approaching my intolerance level if it gets much higher. I hate hot weather.


----------



## Erich (May 15, 2007)

80F ? that's mild man............but I have to realize you're up to my north

time to get on a bike Matt asap bro . . . ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

Well she did not really crash the computer but we had a thunderstorm last night that was pretty bad and she went and pulled a plug thinking it was the computers plug, well anyway I went back to put the plug back in and it fried the power source and a few other parts because of a power surge. So she gets the blame...


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2007)

Good man.


----------



## tpikdave (May 15, 2007)

old Sage

When its in the 80s in the Pacific NW anywhere between the I5 corridor and the Pacific the humidity can be higher than the temperature. We have some days here on The Oregon coast that are almighty muggy. 

My beef for the days is I just discovered most of our indoor plants are getting aphids. I hate those little green bastards.


----------



## Matt308 (May 16, 2007)

Kill em quick or bye-bye plants. Spider mites are what seem to infest ours most often. You get them from store bought plants and then bring them home.

My wife is trying to suck me into helping her with a yard sale that I swore that I would never participate in again. Aint gonna happen. I'll take all of our $hit to the Salvation Army or the dump first.


----------



## Erich (May 16, 2007)

yes I know about the beautiful Oregon coast as I was in Brookings/harbor with my love. 94F and humid. you can imagine what that must have felt like. Good ol Brookings with the Föhn wind. A highly unusual occurance which is quite common with the river south of town creating it's own weather like pattern 63F in Crescnet city and Gold Beach and windy as can be with socked in fog.

yes in my little spot we get a bit of humidity as well.

funny you guys mention aphids as we are about and without this year due to the late winter snow/ice this past February. A little note as I am still in the business of chemical warfare at the professional level. aphids need humidity to suruve and breed, ants will tend to milk the aphids and are drawn to them in all respects, so if you see ants up and down your trees, aphids and or scale could be the culprit.

Spdiers mites on the other hand love dirty musty conditions and are in most evergreen shrubs of some sort i.e. junipers, arborvitae, spruce trees. the heat of the summer like July really brings them out, one reason I advise a little wash off with the hose in a forceful manner in the eve. They are tough buggers yet as they cling close and bury their eggs within thick needles. The Epa, bless em have taken nearly all chemical controls for spider mites off the market and even as a pro I do not have access to materials for control as in the case with some disease preventitives as well..........

good luck !!

what annoyed me - this is a creeper the cretins, the bank is trying to short change me $ 500.00 out of my acct which I am attempting to relieve through dispute. Ain't life grand ~


----------



## MacArther (May 17, 2007)

Another 8 hour day on my feet in uncomfortable-to-painfull dress shoes. Such is the life of a movie worker....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2007)

The old We won the war all by ourselves and you guys did nothing to help us win the war arguement being fought by everyone. I think it is rather pathetic.


----------



## Matt308 (May 17, 2007)

Amrit leaving over PD post. Very pathetic.


----------



## Erich (May 17, 2007)

real bad planning by our local county government and then hooking up the latest ballot measures with property tax increase by 3 fold. It was voted down of course but now that Oregon screwed up in my area the safety enforcement is zilch, the county sheriff patrols are no more and folk are increasing by the day for gun use permits...............can anyone say Vigilantes' ?

frick ! the government needs to return our lands back to us the slimes. there could be another civil war before we know it. One of the very reason my spot on the planet wants to be part of a new state-state of jefferson


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2007)

An ingrown toe nail.


----------



## comiso90 (May 18, 2007)

Client changing his schedule and now I have to cancel a long Friday lunch!

I'm trying like hell to avoid the donuts in the kitchen!


----------



## Heinz (May 19, 2007)

My f**king neighbour

a nutjob who thinks myself and my old man have been kicking his fence in, just had the cops around.

We a tad pissed.......


----------



## mkloby (May 19, 2007)

Heinz said:


> My f**king neighbour
> 
> a nutjob who thinks myself and my old man have been kicking his fence in, just had the cops around.
> 
> We a tad pissed.......



Did the tool even confront you about it or ask... or did he go straight to the polizei?


----------



## Matt308 (May 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> An ingrown toe nail.



Don't mess around with those Adler. I let mine go and it almost became gangrenous. Had my left big toenail permanently removed. Here is the procedure:

1) Local anesthetic around toenail (Shots - 2 on each side and 4 in the back for a total of 8 shots).

2) Insert longnosed snips under left side of toenail. Cut.

3) Repeat for right side.

4) Grasp toenail with pair of pliers. Yank really hard until toenail rips off toe.

5) Paint with root killer to prevent regrowth.

Ah, good times.


----------



## Erich (May 21, 2007)

busted the top of my head open pruning earlier this morn; eyebrow to the top of my cranial, blood everywhere---------this is going to make a cool scar ~

.............. everyone is asking me with a smile "how did that happen ?" shut the hey up I say


----------



## Matt308 (May 21, 2007)

Keep away from me, Erich. You are a walking accident looking for a place to happen.


----------



## Erich (May 21, 2007)

Matt I am headin your way on the morrow.................put up the barriers now !!


----------



## Matt308 (May 21, 2007)

I'll send out an Amber Alert.


----------



## tpikdave (May 21, 2007)

Tell em its a dueling scar from your years at Potsdam!!


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Did the tool even confront you about it or ask... or did he go straight to the polizei?





Straight to the Police 3 times now. Hes paranoid to the hilt. Hopefully the Police will do Him for wasting their time. He calls them on a Saturday night and to be frank they weren;t happy. In my area it aint the safest and basically **** like this ain't a priority so I'd love to know what he said to get them there in the first place.


anywho playing Aussie Rules football today and had a head clash giving me a badly hit jaw, cant really eat anything hard at the moment/.


----------



## Matt308 (May 22, 2007)

Australian Rules Football. Now I wish that was on the tele more often. Never get to see it anymore.

Annoyed me? Wife's leg is still bothering her. Hope it get's better soon.


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2007)

Woke up with a sore throat and a head cold. Cheez, can it get any better? I've got court in 2 hours and I'm gonna walk in wearing my uniform with Kleenex hangin out the pockets! Love it (Ahhhchoo....Oh god, what did I just do to my keyboard, ewwwww!!!)


----------



## Erich (May 23, 2007)

geezo typing now with one hand as i cut off the tip of my left index finger during work with my hand pruners ..................... crap may has been a suck month for injuries,,,,,,,,, i just love the huge gauze/metal tube covers they use. am now getting mentally prepared to get thumped by all our forum heros'


----------



## Heinz (May 24, 2007)

Ow!

Sounds nasty Erich how it gets better quick!

I have a sore throat......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2007)

Damn Erich you better start being careful. I hope your finger recovers. When I was in college I cut the tip of my right pinky finger and they were able to reattach it and I now have full feeling in it again except for the very tip which is numb.

*Oh and what annoyed me: Liberals!*

Oh yeah and the fact that the band of brothers guys were at my work today and I did not have my DVD to get autographed. Veterans and actors were there.


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2007)

Grass needs cutting.


----------



## Erich (May 24, 2007)

I must be getting slow Chris my reactions are nothing like what they were even 2 years ago. Well I had the end of my finger stpled on 5 years ago and guess what...........yep that is where I cut through again and this time the end just popped off in the brush, while bleeding all over myself I found the little thing and pushed it back on and soaked it all down and then rushed back home. years ago they used a stple gun to attach the end, and I said no way to that crap, so now I will just deal with the pain and the discoloration ,,,,,,

chics dig scars anyway

even was able to mow the backyard since Matt brought it up while humming.......long live the republic


----------



## mkloby (May 25, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh yeah and the fact that the band of brothers guys were at my work today and I did not have my DVD to get autographed. Veterans and actors were there.



That sucks! That would have been nice.

Trying to nurse the lawn back to health...


----------



## Heinz (May 25, 2007)

3 hour lecture about Chemistry on a Saturday


----------



## Maestro (May 25, 2007)

Ah... And you succeeded in staying awake ?


----------



## Matt308 (May 26, 2007)

Chemistry is tough. Hang in there.

My budding teenager tying into his mom. Sometimes makes my life miserable.


----------



## Heinz (May 26, 2007)

yes it was difficult maestro! 


Doing my best Matt.... First exams in 3 weeks or so. Fingers crossed i go ok.


----------



## MacArther (May 26, 2007)

Being on my feet, in one spot, in down right painful dress shoes for 8 plus hours while working the openning of Pirates of the Caribbean. Oh, and having people ask how much tickets cost, even when there is a cost listing RIGHT INFRONT OF THEM!!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 26, 2007)

Son lost his first game 2-0


----------



## tpikdave (May 27, 2007)

Erich

I guess thats why they are called "hand pruners"!


----------



## Ajax (May 27, 2007)

I saw a robot mower on TV that you just lay down a wire and it follows it around the garden. You jus switch it on every so often it just warbles around, cutting grass along the way. It was brilliant. I want one. Guess what annoyed me. The darned price tag. £5,000 of my hard earned cash would be gone, so back to the scythe for me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2007)

Liberals who will not accept the fact that others have differing opinions from them.


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2007)

^That and the miserable weather today --> rain, rain and more rain...


----------



## Ajax (May 27, 2007)

Where are you from, Gnomey? It's like a tuppaware box here in worcestershire


----------



## mkloby (May 28, 2007)

Last day of a long weekend...


----------



## MacArther (May 28, 2007)

My toes are numb from having to stand on my feet for so long for 6+ days in a row.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 28, 2007)

The football season is now over


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2007)

Ajax said:


> Where are you from, Gnomey? It's like a tuppaware box here in worcestershire



Living just outside Aberdeen at the moment.


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2007)

Currently have a cold and I feel like crap!


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2007)

Back hurts. And I really should take the van in for emissions testing.


----------



## MacArther (May 29, 2007)

Worn away the skin on my Achilles heel on both legs, hurts like heck to walk, and I still have a 8 hour shift to do.


----------



## Erich (May 29, 2007)

geez I can't win for 2007.............just got off of work after breaking the top of my nose


----------



## mkloby (May 29, 2007)

Erich said:


> geez I can't win for 2007.............just got off of work after breaking the top of my nose



Erich - you seem to be maiming yourself a lot lately...


----------



## Negative Creep (May 30, 2007)

Spending all yesterday getting read for my history exam, writing loads of notes, reading boring textbooks, getting up extra early, arriving in good time...........


to find out the exam is tomorrow


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2007)

It rained all day for the second day running...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2007)

Some guy hating me on this forum and I dont even know who he is!


----------



## Erich (May 30, 2007)

wha der Adler ? someone with a stick up their crack I suppose.

wearing a huge bandage on my nose, how charming


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

Back hurts. And its hot!


----------



## Erich (May 30, 2007)

hot up your way, c'mon, down here it's 85F+ and rising and I am going out for a bike ride with a big padded nose. should give all the drivers a kick in the butt today........ ~ yee haw


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah 85F+ hear too. God I hate the heat. Thank goodness I bought a heat pump last year. My neighbors are gonna be jealous.


----------



## Erich (May 30, 2007)

heat pump well all we have is suck fans, about 8 of them going, our house gets humid for some reason, probably all that hot wet wind going through the house daily ...........


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

Ours too, Erich. Upstairs becomes a sauna. and that is where all the bedrooms are.


----------



## Erich (May 30, 2007)

arg upstairs homes in the summer ........... no thanks, we actually sleep out in the patio area in August when it is over 110F, but so do the racoons and possums


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

110F with no AC. Shoot me now.


----------



## twoeagles (May 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> 110F with no AC. Shoot me now.



Holy crap! How can you be 25 degrees hotter than Texas today????
Do you have a pool to hide in?


----------



## mkloby (May 30, 2007)

I've learned that bending over to give the boy a bath is murderous on the back...


----------



## Heinz (May 31, 2007)

Missed my lunch break doing chemistry........


----------



## mkloby (May 31, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Missed my lunch break doing chemistry........



I missed chemistry during a LONG lunch break in 10th grade... ended up failing that class


----------



## twoeagles (May 31, 2007)

mkloby said:


> I've learned that bending over to give the boy a bath is murderous on the back...



Not quite like the good ole' days when you got a sore back bending over the wife!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2007)

Steady...


----------



## Heinz (Jun 4, 2007)

my aching wrist, possibly stress related but I have a jazz performance tomorrow night


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow, what do you play?
Got an exam this morning and should be cramming right now


----------



## tpikdave (Jun 4, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Some guy hating me on this forum and I dont even know who he is!



Its not me!!!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 4, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Wow, what do you play?
> Got an exam this morning and should be cramming right now



I play guitar.
I play a fair few different styles really.
My wrist hasn't improved a hell of a lot either


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice, is there any recording of you out there?
Good luck for your performance tomorrow
My exam- Microbial Sensing of the Environment annoyed me today


----------



## Heinz (Jun 4, 2007)

Hope your exam went well!

I have done some recording and play around at home on a basic computer set up, I'll be recording some jazz covers and a Bach piece for guitar soon all being well .


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2007)

Not too bad, thanks
Sounds good, can't wait to hear it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 4, 2007)

The people that started a riot at Rock im Park, setting tents and porta johns on fire. Just plain childish and dangerous. I hope the 7 that were actually caught and arrested are punished very very harsh.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 5, 2007)

That sucks Adler I hate assholes who wreck it for others.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 6, 2007)

xX-TFC-Xx said:


> hi i wanna see how many posts i can get ok, dont ban me!



Bye bye d*ckbrain!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 6, 2007)

What the?


----------



## Heinz (Jun 6, 2007)

Blackened is cool song however surely to get maximum posts and not get banned would be to start a thread thats just songs lyrics? Cause this will go once the moderators appear dude.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow. ^^That annoyed me. What a c*ck.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2007)

I see it is funny to annoy people... Fine I don't care, carry on for all your worth have your 5 minutes of fun...


----------



## TFC-Foreva (Jun 6, 2007)

who is this guy and y did he take my name


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2007)

You are obviously the same stupid **** and you are banned as well. Yeah this stuff annoys me as well.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 6, 2007)

That whole episode was more weird than annoying bah.......


----------

